# Post up Pedal Cars



## MONSTER831

I'll post them up later :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=193413&st=0


----------



## BOMBAJESS

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT




----------



## MONSTER831

[attachmentid=370634] :cheesy:


----------



## 1low64

This has got to be one of the funniest things I have seen yet!


----------



## mtl city

:0


----------



## finestkreations74

i want too buy a pedal car anyone know where i can get them at


----------



## PHXKSTM

i want this color what is it i know it's off topic but i want to know

it looks very hott!


----------



## MONSTER831

Its a Tanjering Orange man. "Candy" Im wondering if i spelt it right or not, but you get what im saying!


----------



## chamuco61

here is a few i saw at a local show...


----------



## chamuco61

:cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

:cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

OMG! that Sedan Delivery is bad ass. It looks like a 48'and that red one looks like a 47'but man those pedal cars are bad ass :thumbsup: good looking out homie


----------



## chamuco61

uffin: last one...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 3 2005, 09:14 PM~4331316
> *OMG! that Sedan Delivery is bad ass. It looks like a 48'and that red one looks like a 47'but man those pedal cars are bad ass :thumbsup: good looking out homie
> *


the delivery is actually a replica of a 56 ford panel. i think i have a couple more pics laying around here somewhere, when i find them, i'll post them up..


----------



## MONSTER831

Nice pics homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Dec 1 2005, 02:46 PM~4315340
> *  :0
> *


hey, what are those black things on the rims? are you censoring something???


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 3 2005, 09:19 PM~4331338
> *Nice pics homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## scrape-it

I love this thing.....


----------



## PurpleLicious

where can I have one pedal car like that?


----------



## rocawearlowrider

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Dec 4 2005, 09:34 PM~4336961
> *I love this thing.....
> *


Sweet..!


----------



## 1957wolseley




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Dec 1 2005, 02:46 PM~4315340
> *  :0
> *


hey.. this is the pedal car i painted...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 4 2005, 11:09 PM~4337220
> *where can I have one pedal car like that?
> *



any body know where kind I find one of those car?


----------



## MONSTER831

wow a nice look 39 sedan that's bad ass man. nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831

hey wait a min. that's a go cart. hahaha that's tight


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 5 2005, 08:23 PM~4343470
> *hey wait a min. that's a go cart. hahaha that's tight
> *


It is? I thought maybe, but then i doubted it cause i though where would they fit the engine? Either way that thing :biggrin: is tight as hell though! :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831

yea it might be cause i have seen go carts that looks like pedal cars, whichs trips me out :biggrin: but.......yea to me it looks like a go cart but if it is a pedal car. it's pretty tight, but n e ways homie nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy

My son's "Baby Menace".. :0


----------



## MONSTER831

nice pedal empire hope to see the pedal car around for next year car shows.


----------



## BOMBAJESS

Pics that i have found on the internet :biggrin:


----------



## cycoace

NICE CARITOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2005, 10:15 PM~4344854
> *My son's "Baby Menace".. :0
> *


thats my paint job


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by BOMBAJESS_@Dec 12 2005, 12:57 PM~4389591
> *Pics that i have found on the internet :biggrin:
> *


thats my pedal car before it got done....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 21 2005, 09:02 AM~4450795
> *thats my pedal car before it got done....
> *


yea.. when it was at my house all dusty and shit...


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0 does this count


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin: wagon looks tight, yea the counts homie nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT

[attachmentid=404560]

[attachmentid=404561]


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin: nice looking pedal cars


----------



## BOMBAJESS

Happy New Years to all!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

:cheesy:


----------



## MONSTER831

My lil Sis :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

wheres the pic when u need them


----------



## AutoMini

where do u buy those??? if i could find one thats pretty cheap id build one, and dont say ebay! like what kind of stores u find those at


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 6 2006, 12:04 AM~4558781
> *where do u buy those??? if i could find one thats pretty cheap id build one, and dont say ebay! like what kind of stores u find those at
> *


u can buy one at Target, but the bad part about it is that some places they don't have one, this pedal car is not a repleca and my dad bought this when i was born that's if you can tell..............but ya homie you can buy one at target i've seens some at Targets......ight :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 6 2006, 09:49 PM~4565012
> *u can buy one at Target, but the bad part about it is that some places they don't have one, this pedal car is not a repleca and my dad bought this  when i was born that's if you can tell..............but ya homie you can buy one at target i've seens some at Targets......ight :biggrin:
> *


damn we dont get target here


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jan 6 2006, 10:16 PM~4565168
> *damn we dont get target here
> *


have you ask anyone about pedals for sale?


----------



## imagine

Yea, those are pretty bad ass, I would bet one of those to.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LOOK FOR MIABABY ON HERE. SHE SELLS THEM.


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 6 2006, 11:15 PM~4565500
> *LOOK FOR MIABABY ON HERE.  SHE SELLS THEM.
> *


O shit really?


----------



## imagine

Pimp, Ill look for her :biggrin: thanx man


----------



## MONSTER831

fo sho :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831

MAN i don't have n e more pics of all pedal cars :0


----------



## MiaBaby

i'm still selling them.
i havent checked to see whats still in production
I broke my leg the saturday b4 xmas so i havent had a chance to go out to cali to the warehouse but im planning on next week, hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2006, 12:15 AM~4565500
> *LOOK FOR MIABABY ON HERE.  SHE SELLS THEM.
> *


HAHA. I WAS RIGHT. :cheesy:


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin: i just like this pic i don't know why


----------



## MONSTER831

2006 San Francisco Rod Custom & Motorcycle show :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

My cusin's old Pedal car in his Garage :cheesy:


----------



## MONSTER831

2 caddys pedal cars


----------



## MONSTER831

ELITE C.C.


----------



## MONSTER831

Need more design on the pedal car :biggrin: but it still lokks good :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 25 2006, 08:58 AM~4701223
> *UCE C.C.
> *


 how do yo make this pedal car turn because its a stroller sort of right ive been wondering about this for a while :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

It dosn't turn, the wheels are just straight, and yea they made it into a stroller which is really coo :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 25 2006, 05:47 PM~4705035
> *It dosn't turn, the wheels are just straight, and yea  they made it into a stroller which is really coo :biggrin:
> *



how would you do that if some one can tell me or i would rather like picture of how i would appreciate my daughters birth day is in two months and i want to get her a pedal car and make it in to a stroller and howmuch can i get a pedal car for


----------



## MONSTER831

You can get one at Target or Ebay


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 26 2006, 05:00 PM~4712332
> *You can get one at Target or Ebay
> *




do you have any more pictures of the stroller one at all does any body have one i know there was a guy makeing one a while ago


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 26 2006, 06:17 PM~4712450
> *
> *


Cherry looking Pedal Car low83cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

does any body have any pics of that stroller car please iam trying to make one for my daughter in march if some one can help me out please


----------



## Joe_Anthony

Damn, all those pedal cars look sweet!!!


----------



## regalicious

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831




----------



## MONSTER831

i like this 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 25 2006, 11:58 AM~4701223
> *UCE C.C.
> *


i dont think thats from Uce....I think its from Elite C.C.


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 31 2006, 01:22 PM~4743032
> *i dont think thats from Uce....I think its from Elite C.C.
> *


O shit that's right, Yea man that is From the ELITE C.C. :uh:


----------



## MONSTER831




----------



## MONSTER831

nice looking pedal cars


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

i guess iam asking to much well can some one tell me how to make it turn if the wheels dont turn do you turn


----------



## MONSTER831

Are you gonna make it into a Stroller is that you are trying to say?


----------



## Lord Goofy

THE ALMIGHTY "BABY MENACE"


----------



## MONSTER831

That's a Cherry looking Pedal car Lord Goofy :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 31 2006, 09:31 PM~4746865
> *That's a Cherry looking Pedal car Lord Goofy :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha..i built it for my son..


----------



## bad news

yes iam trying to make one ooooohhhh ya who sells pedals cars on here iam looking in togetting one next week :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

how much do they cost.. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Feb 1 2006, 02:03 AM~4748897
> *yes iam trying to make one ooooohhhh ya who sells pedals cars on here iam looking in togetting one next week  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4565500


----------



## MONSTER831

MIABABY DOES


----------



## str8 outta denmark

Is it possible to install hydraulics in pedal cars?


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Feb 3 2006, 09:59 AM~4766517
> *Is it possible to install hydraulics in pedal cars?
> *




Yes it's possible to install hydraulic
I install airbags in my little girl radical pedal car
all the way around 
she has front, back and side to side
I have a video and some pics
but I don't know if I want to post them
the car will be out this year 
maybe I'll post them one day before the show


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Feb 3 2006, 08:56 PM~4767723
> *Yes it's possible to install hydraulic
> I install airbags in my little girl radical pedal car
> all the way around
> she has front, back and side to side
> I have a video and some pics
> but I don't know if I want to post them
> the car will be out this year
> maybe I'll post them one day before the show
> *


You can send em to me on email.. i need some inspiration  

Its: [email protected]
i really wanna see it.. :0


----------



## MONSTER831

YEA, i have already installed hydros in a pedal car and all im gonna do to that pedal car is for hopping only :biggrin: just to fuck around


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Feb 3 2006, 09:29 PM~4767990
> *YEA, i have already installed hydros in a pedal car and all im gonna do to that pedal car is for hopping only :biggrin: just to fuck around
> *


thats what i wanted to do myself.. :biggrin: 
what kinda kit are u suppose to buy for a pedal car?


----------



## deville

Ill be honest with everyone, I think that pedal cars are one of the coolest things around....but, the problem is that it serves no purpose. They are like a bike that is unridable, whats the point if you cant use it. Even if its for a kid, I suggest a pedal car made from an adult sized pedal go-kart. That would seem more logical. Id like opinions on an idea like that.


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 3 2006, 10:24 PM~4768408
> * Ill be honest with everyone, I think that pedal cars are one of the coolest things around....but, the problem is that it serves no purpose. They are like a bike that is unridable, whats the point if you cant use it. Even if its for a kid, I suggest a pedal car made from an adult sized pedal go-kart. That would seem more logical. Id like opinions on an idea like that.
> *



for shows..? many peeps make em for there kids...


----------



## str8 outta denmark

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Like this 1..


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Feb 3 2006, 02:53 PM~4768628
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> Like this 1..
> *


 that one is awesome, but i still think they should get an adult sized one.


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 4 2006, 06:50 AM~4772173
> *that one is awesome, but i still think they should get an adult sized one.
> *


i think i will make it for my cousin


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Feb 4 2006, 01:33 AM~4773047
> *i think i will make it for my cousin
> *


Your cousin would be loving you if you were to build a pedal car :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Feb 3 2006, 01:40 PM~4768092
> *thats what i wanted to do myself..  :biggrin:
> what kinda kit are u suppose to buy for a pedal car?
> *


O i don't know man, i just made a frame where it will fit under the pedal car and try to fit the air sylinders and the wheels, that's all i did to the pedal car, maybe you should try the homie. :cheesy:


----------



## the_blackwallstree

Some1 should do a power wheel car


----------



## tonofspokes

this topic rules


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Feb 5 2006, 08:04 AM~4779489
> *this topic rules
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Feb 5 2006, 04:39 AM~4777953
> *O i don't know man, i just made a frame where it will fit under the pedal car and try to fit the air sylinders and the wheels, that's all i did to the pedal car, maybe you should try the homie. :cheesy:
> *


damn man i wanna do it.. :cheesy: .. U got any pics of your setup?


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Feb 5 2006, 04:36 AM~4777925
> *Your cousin would be loving you if you were to build a pedal car :biggrin:
> *


he shure would...  ... damn and with some hydraulics or airride.. that lil kiddo is gonna be BUMBIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831

> damn man i wanna do it.. :cheesy: .. U got any pics of your setup?
> [/quo
> I think i do, im not so sure but ill post a pic of the pedal that i did when i was painting the pedal car. :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Feb 5 2006, 12:04 AM~4779489
> *this topic rules
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> damn man i wanna do it.. :cheesy: .. U got any pics of your setup?
> [/quo
> I think i do, im not so sure but ill post a pic of the pedal that i did when i was painting the pedal car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ... is it possible to make a HOPPER :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## MONSTER831

:wave:


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

[attachmentid=479849]


----------



## MONSTER831

[attachmentid=504381][attachmentid=504382][attachmentid=504383][attachmentid=504384][attachmentid=504385]


----------



## MONSTER831

[attachmentid=504387][attachmentid=504388][attachmentid=504389][attachmentid=504390][attachmentid=504394]


----------



## MONSTER831

Where are them pedal cars at?! :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831




----------



## str8 outta denmark

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## tonofspokes

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Custom-Painted-Ho...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MONSTER831

Time for these to get ready for the carshows :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78

[attachmentid=543816] THIS IS MY DADS AND 1 MORE IN THE MAKING


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Apr 19 2006, 05:35 AM~5271070
> *[attachmentid=543816]                                                                                            THIS IS MY DADS AND 1 MORE IN THE MAKING
> *


That looks cherry :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Apr 18 2006, 11:05 AM~5266259
> *Time for these to get ready for the carshows :biggrin:
> *



sell me that bomb pedal shell back there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 21 2006, 10:25 PM~5290608
> *sell me that bomb pedal shell back there!!! :biggrin:
> *


O THAT'S MY PRIMOS PEDAL CAR. IT'S GETTING ON ON FOR THE CARSHOW


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Apr 23 2006, 07:43 PM~5299869
> *O THAT'S MY PRIMOS PEDAL CAR. IT'S GETTING ON ON FOR THE CARSHOW
> *



 cant wait to see it done!


----------



## MONSTER831

Man what the fuck I can post no pics when i go to add relpy it does not say "browse" n e where I wonder what is going on.


----------



## homie101

hey u got any extra parts and u have to ues photo bucket


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by homie101_@May 3 2006, 01:14 PM~5363799
> *hey u got any extra parts and u have to ues photo bucket
> *


how would i get that man?


----------



## homie101

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@May 3 2006, 10:32 PM~5366819
> *how would i get that man?
> *


go to photobucket and make an account


----------



## archanglehtowntx

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@May 2 2006, 08:39 PM~5360156
> *Man what the fuck I can post no pics when i go to add relpy it does not say "browse" n e where I wonder what is going on.
> *


YEP THAT SUCKS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MONSTER831

where them pedal cars at? :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

:cheesy:


----------



## MONSTER831

[/IMG]


----------



## MONSTER831

Takin in Paso Robles carshow


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

:uh:


----------



## MONSTER831




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jun 3 2006, 03:49 AM~5543696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No shit???? A Barris pedal car? I WANT ONE!!!!1 :cheesy:


----------



## MONSTER831




----------



## MONSTER831

N E ONE GOT PEDALCARS TO POST UP!
































POST THEM UP! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

hey, i saw this at the vw classic today displayed next to the owners dads bug, so i thought i would snap it and share it...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Dec 1 2005, 02:46 PM~4315340
> *  :0
> *


damn.. old paint job i did


----------



## gonzalj

Hope this works, picture of future project for my Grandson, bought it at Academy on Clearance for $45.00..


----------



## gonzalj

Just got this one off of Ebay for $60.00


----------



## gonzalj

My Girlfriend gave me this one for my birthday last year... Soon to be fixed up! ! !


----------



## SIKASS84

those r some nice ass pedal cars mines the green 1 on the trailer page 1 i think did alot 2 it since then not in blvd. kings anymore but still kool with them there a kool club just not r kind of 1


----------



## MONSTER831

so ur not with them n e more?


----------



## kustombuilder

i want one of those


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2006, 12:30 AM~5592819
> *hey, i saw this at the vw classic today displayed next to the owners dads bug, so i thought i would snap it and share it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Rat Rod Pedal Car!!! That's a cherry looking pedal car.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SIKASS84_@Jun 19 2006, 04:16 PM~5634039
> *those r some nice ass pedal cars mines the green 1 on the trailer page 1 i think did alot 2 it since then not in blvd. kings anymore but still kool with them there a kool club just not r kind of 1
> *


IM TRYING TO WORK A DEAL WITH CHE1 FOR THAT RED ONE HES SUPPOSE TO LET ME KNOW


----------



## MONSTER831

Your actually going to buy that candy red pedal car off of jesse? I wonder what happened to the rest of the pedal cars that were in the club.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

where can i find a peddle car


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 19 2006, 11:29 AM~5802984
> *where can i find a peddle car
> *


" e-bay.com"


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2005, 10:14 AM~4338991
> *hey.. this is the pedal car i painted...
> *


Not hatin' the paint job looks great but...the paint fumes right? :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

N E ONE GOT PICS OF PEDAL CARS?


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 20 2006, 05:44 AM~5807883
> *the paint fumes right? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

no fumes.. i never noticed that.. but the dude cant complain.. it was a free paint job..
it was one oof the 1st paint jobs i ever did... but good eye...


btw.
i did a backwards one on the other side too... who said they had to face the same way


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2006, 02:45 PM~6001241
> *no fumes.. i never noticed that.. but the dude cant complain.. it was a free paint job..
> it was one oof the 1st paint jobs i ever did... but good eye...
> btw.
> i did a backwards one on the other side too... who said they had to face the same way
> *


Shit happens :uh:


----------



## MONSTER831

There having funn with the pedal car........ :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2006, 05:45 PM~6001241
> *no fumes.. i never noticed that.. but the dude cant complain.. it was a free paint job..
> it was one oof the 1st paint jobs i ever did... but good eye...
> btw.
> i did a backwards one on the other side too... who said they had to face the same way
> *


Hey man, I'm just messin with ya!! :biggrin: Nice work though!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831+Aug 22 2006, 11:45 PM~6022826-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.. thats true
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D Twist_@Aug 23 2006, 08:36 AM~6024161
> *Hey man, I'm just messin with ya!! :biggrin: Nice work though!
> *


thanks.. just funny after like 2 yrs someone finnaly noticed that... i never knew it was there either


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 12:43 PM~6024551
> *yeah.. thats true
> thanks.. just funny after like 2 yrs someone finnaly noticed that... i never knew it was there either
> *


Really nobody noticed it all? First thing that caught my eye when I saw it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 23 2006, 09:48 AM~6024574
> *Really nobody noticed it all? First thing that caught my eye when I saw it.
> *


yup.. no one noticed.. unless they just never said anything...
everytime i see. im a notice it now


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Aug 22 2006, 11:57 PM~6022863
> *There having funn with the pedal car........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







O SNAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

cool topic

here is my son and his pedal cars..he painted them


----------



## ricndaregal

just picked this one off ebay, anyone know anything about this type of p.c. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 










hopefully ill have my lil rider rollin in it by next year. i put a 80 dollar bid on a schwinn lil tiger if anyones interested on taking it the item number is 160020500161


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 24 2006, 06:49 PM~6032297
> *just picked this one off ebay  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully ill have my lil rider rollin in it by next year. i put a 80 dollar bid on a schwinn lil tiger if anyones interested on taking it the item number is 160020500161
> *


Retract your bid so I can bid on it cuz I ain't gonna pay $80 for that one and if you don't want it anyway retract it :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

MY SON'S PAINTED AT BIG G CUSTOMS IN GRAND PRARIE TX!!!!!


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 24 2006, 06:38 AM~6031561
> *cool topic
> 
> here is my son and his pedal cars..he painted them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF! haha that shit is crazy. Your son is getting down on that pedal car. Good job youngsta :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 24 2006, 05:18 PM~6035983
> * MY SON'S PAINTED AT BIG G CUSTOMS IN GRAND PRARIE TX!!!!!
> 
> *


Nice pic homie, I like the pedal car and the color. :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

anybody got one of these layin around for sale?


----------



## MONSTER831

Where them Pedal Cars from the San Jose Show? :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

here are some pedal cars from the shot callers bike show

My sons




























a solo rider


----------



## wildponey

bad ass........got to get me one :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 11 2006, 05:05 AM~6147053
> *here are some pedal cars from the shot callers bike show
> 
> 
> 
> a solo rider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ya after this little boy rolled up to my daughter and she saw it she was trying to get it all day so now we have to get her on but a little tricked out !!! so if some one have one for sale ?? hit me up and the ones from old memories were great and ilove that he did all buy him self ya cousin pointed out that there was a ash tray for the little red one ithink and it had a horn for it where do you get those horns oldmemoriesLACO if you can tell me ?? :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 11 2006, 06:05 AM~6147053
> *here are some pedal cars from the shot callers bike show
> 
> My sons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a solo rider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pictures homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

ttt


----------



## MONSTER831

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

I worked on this Pedal car along time ago, Like about 2 years ago and I still have not done anything else to it. As you can see. That's what I done so far.  I'll start working on it and do some more stuff to it later on :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

ttt


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l102/izzy48/Picture054.jpg[/img]]


Here is one I have in the works... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

THAT BE COOL TO MAKE ONE OUT OF FIBERGLASS


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 29 2006, 11:14 AM~6271423
> *http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l102/izzy48/Picture054.jpg[/img]]
> Here is one I have in the works... :biggrin:
> *[img



That's a cherry looking Pedal Car, Candy Red. :thumbsup: What's happened to the rest of the parts are you getting them ready for something else or what homie.


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 30 2006, 04:14 AM~6271423
> *http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l102/izzy48/Picture054.jpg[/img]]
> Here is one I have in the works... :biggrin:
> *[img


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 1 2005, 12:46 PM~4314392
> *[attachmentid=370634] :cheesy:
> *












This was Blvd Kings in 04. I didn't know there were that many folks doing them. So the Redone is about to get a make over. I have some knew............ will you'll see when it comes out next year. By the way, I feel that if you are going to bag it or lift it, a kid should still be able to pedal it. If you can do that, you are way ahead of me.


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 2 2006, 04:57 PM~6291047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was Blvd Kings in 04.  I didn't know there were that many folks doing them.  So the Redone is about to get a make over.  I have some knew............ will you'll see when it comes out next year.   By the way, I feel that if you are going to bag it or lift it, a kid should still be able to pedal it.  If you can do that, you are way ahead of me.
> *


The white one, im gonna lift it. :biggrin: Even tho kids are not gonna pedal it. My red Pedal Car we'll have some changes for next year I think it's gonna be my last year showing the pedal Cars so I can be showing my car instead.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 2 2006, 05:06 PM~6290678
> *That's a cherry looking Pedal Car, Candy Red. :thumbsup: What's happened to the rest of the parts are you getting them ready for something else or what homie.
> *



Thanks... Panted it my self. Still have to put it together.. The color is brandy wine.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 2 2006, 05:34 PM~6290866
> *
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

i want to get one of those for my little boy.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 4 2006, 08:55 PM~4778074
> *Some1 should do a power wheel car
> *


Done BRO!!!









What ya Think??


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 25 2006, 11:56 AM~6441507
> *Done BRO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ya Think??
> *


Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF

Here's my Little Boys Car that i'm working on, i'll have some updated pictures soon.


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 25 2006, 10:56 AM~6441507
> *Done BRO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ya Think??
> *


THAT'S TIGHT HOMIE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice car..the white one..the wheels look like they are butterfly'd


i heard there are some pedal car shows..i know there is one in PA..we should make one here in LA!


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Oct 26 2006, 06:58 AM~6447456
> *nice car..the white one..the wheels look like they are butterfly'd
> i heard there are some pedal car shows..i know there is one in PA..we should make one here in LA!
> *


Hell Yea homie, ill be there if is one in LA :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

A Pedal Car that I am planning on doing pretty soon for the following year. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Nov 7 2006, 08:33 PM~6524556
> *A Pedal Car that I am planning on doing pretty soon for the following year. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CITYLIFE CC

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Oct 25 2006, 11:31 AM~6441227
> *Thanks... Panted it my self. Still have to put it together.. The color is brandy wine.
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by CITYLIFE CC_@Nov 10 2006, 06:18 PM~6544092
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Robert64impala

my Son Joel pedalcar [ elektropowered now ! ]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Nov 15 2006, 12:29 PM~6573982
> *my Son Joel pedalcar [ elektropowered now ! ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PIGEON

GIRL ALREADY CHECKING HIM N HIS CAR OUT


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Nov 15 2006, 11:29 AM~6573982
> *my Son Joel pedalcar [ elektropowered now ! ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a cherry looking pedal car homie, what year is it and what type a car is it? :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 15 2006, 05:00 PM~6576265
> *GIRL ALREADY CHECKING HIM N HIS CAR OUT
> *


Fo Real :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice ride!....

did you make the skirts yourself?


----------



## Robert64impala

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Nov 16 2006, 04:11 PM~6579759
> *nice ride!....
> 
> did you make the skirts yourself?*


yepp i make the skirts myself 
With nickel plated metal
easy to form  

hahaha it looks like my son already a chik magnet haha  

and the car is a moskovich 
thats a russian model i found on the net
all metal,
cheap and easy to model it in your own flavor


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Nov 16 2006, 11:55 AM~6581593
> *yepp i make the skirts myself
> With nickel plated metal
> easy to form
> 
> hahaha it looks like my son already a chik magnet haha
> 
> and the car is a moskovich
> thats a russian model i found on the net
> all metal,
> cheap and easy to model it in your own flavor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man! :0 you got down homie :biggrin: you did a good job. those skirts looks cherry :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice work on the skirts!!!!


----------



## Robert64impala

thanks mates :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Nov 17 2006, 10:15 AM~6588368
> *thanks mates :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie :biggrin: keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

my boy and i are working on a new pedal car..should be ready soon..trying to get ready for next year...


----------



## MONSTER831

I hope you make a topic for it, So we can check that out homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

has anyone here done there own interior on their pedal car?
if so show me some pics


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

my sons newest pedal car


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

any new stuff


----------



## MONSTER831

o shit! :0


----------



## MONSTER831

that's a nice looking pedal car homie!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

monster

thanks bro

coming from you it means alot!


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 24 2007, 06:03 AM~7069844
> *monster
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> coming from you it means alot!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks homie, a you got N E pics of it when you wereworking on it. I like to see pics bro. :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

i dont have any here at work

here are some i took on the way to the interior shop


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 25 2006, 09:58 AM~4701223
> *UCE C.C.
> *


 :uh: ELITE C.C.


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 25 2007, 05:58 AM~7079914
> *i dont have any here at work
> 
> here are some i took on the way to the interior shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You mean on HIS WAY to the Interior Shop.... :biggrin: cause he's already in the car taking off already!....hehehe :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 25 2007, 07:25 AM~7080185
> *:uh: ELITE C.C.
> *


Yea I know, I just didn't see it before at that time


----------



## 817Lowrider

i never did reallylike pedal car. for some reason
:happysad:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2007, 12:31 PM~7101893
> *i never did reallylike pedal car. for some reason
> :happysad:
> *


  You never did?..... Well what do you think about the pedal cars that are posted up in this topic then?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

fellas...

here is another project that my son and I are going to start working on? Its a rare hard as heck to find ~1950 murray jolly roger pedal boat. I know some people in here mentioned they wanted a project..anyone interested before I start tearing her down??


----------



## MONSTER831

You and your son should start building :thumbsup: can't wait to see it done Paul.


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## BOMBAJESS

Nice Pedal Cars


----------



## MONSTER831

Fo sho


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 25 2007, 05:58 AM~7079914
> *i dont have any here at work
> 
> here are some i took on the way to the interior shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this fucker is cool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@Nov 15 2006, 11:29 AM~6573982
> *my Son Joel pedalcar [ elektropowered now ! ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh man this is slick!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO




----------



## MONSTER831

That's crazy, he's got his own car club going for himself......... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## TonyO

I like those little flags you got for the club for his pedal cars :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

now this is gangsta


----------



## gonzalj

Pictures of my Grandson's Pedal car


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 30 2007, 07:56 AM~7583423
> *Pictures of my Grandson's Pedal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's cherry! :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 23 2007, 11:21 AM~7537186
> *now this is gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's A nice style looking body 37' Ford Coupe, even to have the real car it's bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 24 2007, 04:21 AM~7537186
> *now this is gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to find something like this, then i can take a fireglass mold of it, or any other pedal car, i could make bout 3 bodies a day


----------



## MONSTER831

A classic photo that I found on a website.


----------



## MONSTER831




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

i like that usaf one


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

just picked this up it's my first pedal going to fix it up for my neice so im open to any suggestions.i've seen some real nice ones on this thread but none with a square front end .so are they not that popular to fix up or whats the deal.


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 23 2007, 01:03 PM~7755331
> *just picked this up it's my first pedal going to fix it up for my neice so im open to any suggestions.i've seen some real nice ones on this thread but none with a square front end .so are they not that popular to fix up or whats the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a cherry looking Pedal Car homie. So what are your plans on doing to this Pedal Car?......... Im sure we all like to know what you are gonna do to it homie. Pedal Cars are starting to get alot more popular again. Cause everyone is starting to fix them up. Can't wait to see what your gonna do to th pedal car homie. :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Apr 23 2007, 06:59 PM~7756956
> *That's a cherry looking Pedal Car homie. So what are your plans on doing to this Pedal Car?......... Im sure we all like to know what you are gonna do to it homie. Pedal Cars are starting to get alot more popular again. Cause everyone is starting to fix them up. Can't wait to see what your gonna do to th pedal car homie. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks. :biggrin: Im going to lay a house of kolor kandy on it .also thinking about laying some pinstripping on it . not certain what kolor yet tho.going to let my sobrinita pick it out since it's her pedal car but for sure i will keep you guys posted on it as i go along with the build up.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 1 2005, 12:46 PM~4314392
> *[attachmentid=370634] :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

I HAVE A MERCADES CAR THAT I WANNA GET RIDE OF


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 23 2007, 09:54 PM~7759452
> *Thanks. :biggrin:  Im going to lay a  house of kolor kandy on it .also thinking about laying some pinstripping on it . not certain what kolor yet tho.going to let my sobrinita pick it out  since it's her pedal car but for sure i will keep you guys posted on it as i go along with the build up.
> *


YEA!.....keep us posted so we can see what your plans are :biggrin: you should pinstrip itand put kandy over it. but like you aid you don't know what color yet.....make a topic for the pedal car and illcheck it out homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 24 2007, 10:58 PM~7767855
> *I HAVE A MERCADES CAR THAT I WANNA GET RIDE OF
> *


Do you have n e pics of it homie?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

here is my son, Capitan, and Cartoons Kids on their sled


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2006, 12:28 PM~6441709
> *Here's my Little Boys Car that i'm working on, i'll have some updated pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anybody know where I can find some wheels like these? Car looks tight! I am also looking for a good place to find parts for pedal cars, any good ones hit me up!


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Apr 29 2007, 09:09 PM~7799820
> *Anybody know where I can find some wheels like these? Car looks tight! I am also looking for a good place to find parts for pedal cars, any good ones hit me up!
> *


Those wheels come off of some basket cart that you carry your shit in. I don't if you ever seen n e.


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 29 2007, 07:39 PM~7799174
> *here is my son, Capitan, and Cartoons Kids on their sled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Que Onda! nice pics homie. I like the blue one it's a cherry looking color and wagon :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Apr 30 2007, 01:10 AM~7801028
> *Those wheels come off of some basket cart that you carry your shit in. I don't if you ever seen n e.
> *


Do you know where to find them at? I have never seen those around here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## gonzalj

Finished putting my grandson's car together..

before










After


----------



## gonzalj

My other two cars, the police i'm leaving as is, the white one will probably go to my next grandchild that's due in september. :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 29 2007, 08:39 PM~7799174
> *here is my son, Capitan, and Cartoons Kids on their sled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did you find that Wagon??

both of those are Bad Ass! ! ! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj

better picture of the mural


----------



## RO-BC

im thinking of doing one for my son for vegas show only thing is im gonna need to put a handle on it to push around like a stroller any ideas


----------



## Emperor Goofy

no updates yet but i will have my boy sic lay some gold leafing...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

if any one has one for sale let me know.


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 11:39 AM~7802938
> *if any one has one for sale let me know.
> *


Don't know if you're looking for an original or a re-production car but here's a cool reproduction thats a kit and only $149.00!!!

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/p/3576,567_F...al-Car-Kit.html


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 30 2007, 02:10 PM~7803899
> *Don't know if you're looking for an original or a re-production car but here's a cool reproduction thats a kit and only $149.00!!!
> 
> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/p/3576,567_F...al-Car-Kit.html
> *



Just got the catalog in the mail, they have alot of cool stuff, from parts for original cars to accessories (pedal car cover, car tray, pedal car jack...)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

how much do originals go for?


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 02:57 PM~7804341
> *how much do originals go for?
> *


I've seen them from $200 to $800...

check ebay if you want somethin rare....


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Apr 30 2007, 05:18 AM~7801365
> *Do you know where to find them at? I have never seen those around here. Thanks for the help.
> *


Go to a Flee Market you'll know the carts the people push around at flee Markets. We'll off of those. or you can get one just like it....off of a tricycle.


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Apr 30 2007, 09:22 PM~7807503
> *Go to a Flee Market you'll know the carts the people push around at flee Markets. We'll off of those. or you can get one just like it....off of a tricycle.
> *


Thanks for the info, I will have to keep my eyes open!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 01:57 PM~7804341
> *how much do originals go for?
> *


Finish the bike first.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2007, 07:52 PM~7807749
> *Finish the bike first.
> *


i am. but i want to build one for my nephew next year or when i finish the bike.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

a pic taken by Eddie


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

whoever wanted one for sale...i have a pedal car like this for sale
we are moving and cant take all 10 of them..sorry


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 1 2007, 07:18 AM~7809538
> *whoever wanted one for sale...i have a pedal car like this for sale
> we are moving and cant take all 10 of them..sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

$!50 o.b.o


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 1 2007, 06:12 AM~7809520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pic taken by Eddie
> *


Nice pic Paul I really like the way of the pedal car looks, It looks CHERRY! :biggrin: with some cherry looking Pen Stripping. Makes the pedal car stand out! :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

i finally got myself a pedal car project!!! cant wait to get started on that bitch! ill post pics soon as i get goin on it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

today at the fleamarket he wanted 150


----------



## gonzalj

My Grandson got first Place with his Pedal car at today's Show in Austin, Texas.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

congrats to the first place

yeah the pinstripping added a diff touch..done for free by one of the pinstripping teachers in downey


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 6 2007, 08:53 PM~7847463
> *My Grandson got first Place with his Pedal car at today's Show in Austin, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great!
the cup is almost as big as your son :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowlife-biker

lot to do with thay


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice bug


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 7 2007, 08:38 AM~7849319
> *looks great!
> the cup is almost as big as your son :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


He's my grandson, and yea you should of seen him trying to carry it, when we got my daughters house, he wanted her to put something to drink in it.. He thought it was a big ol cup... :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 7 2007, 08:35 AM~7849307
> *congrats to the first place
> 
> yeah the pinstripping added a diff touch..done for free by one of the pinstripping teachers in downey
> *



Thanks, he was beaminig when we were pushing him around the show...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 7 2007, 07:35 AM~7849307
> *congrats to the first place
> 
> yeah the pinstripping added a diff touch..done for free by one of the pinstripping teachers in downey
> *


you shoulda hit me up, i woulda striped that fucker for free too!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 6 2007, 08:53 PM~7847463
> *My Grandson got first Place with his Pedal car at today's Show in Austin, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



slick ass pedal car homie!!! you should make a 'viking' helmet outta the cup for the little guy and let him sport it while he drives around his car!!!


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 8 2007, 01:20 AM~7856366
> *slick ass pedal car homie!!!  you should make a 'viking' helmet outta the cup for the little guy and let him sport it while he drives around his car!!!
> *


Thanks...

I now right! ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MONSTER831

WHERE ALL THEM NEW PEDAL CARS AT! I KNOW THERES GOT TO BE NEW PEDAL CARS OUT THERE CAUSE IT'S A NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@May 15 2007, 10:03 PM~7913167
> *WHERE ALL THEM NEW PEDAL CARS AT! I KNOW THERES GOT TO BE NEW PEDAL CARS OUT THERE CAUSE IT'S A NEW YEAR!!!!
> *


YES YOU ARE RIGTH 
IT'S A NEW YEAR
SO LOOK OUT
MY LIL GIRL'S PEDAL CAR WILL TAKE THE GAME TO A NEW LEVEL 
AND YOU KNOW LEGIONS DON'T LIKE TO TALK TO MUCH
HOUSTON WILL BE THE SHOW WHERE IT'S GOING DOWN
SO GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@May 15 2007, 10:54 PM~7913432
> *YES YOU ARE RIGTH
> IT'S A NEW YEAR
> SO LOOK OUT
> MY LIL GIRL'S PEDAL CAR WILL TAKE THE GAME TO A NEW LEVEL
> AND YOU KNOW LEGIONS DON'T LIKE TO TALK TO MUCH
> HOUSTON WILL BE THE SHOW WERE IT'S GOING DOWN
> SO GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


finally coming out..ready to see it bro....


----------



## GrimReaper

lookin for a pedal car something like this or any thing real for a project



> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 1 2007, 09:12 AM~7809520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pic taken by Eddie
> *


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 4 2005, 12:06 AM~4331272
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this one


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## sic713

heres on i just painted...


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2007, 11:12 AM~8127190
> *heres on i just painted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O SHIT! that pedal car came out cherry homie :thumbsup: I like the way how that pedal car came out nice job!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice work


----------



## crenshaw magraw

this 1 is my favorite,










any1 know who builds em or sells em?


----------



## hoodstar

*ANY BODY HAVE ONE FOR SALE!*


----------



## LowRider_69

DLK USED TO SELL THEM HIT D UP


----------



## crenshaw magraw

ttt any new pics or updates on peoples projects?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

heres my daughters future lowriders I'm gonna do custome paint on one of them this winter. But both are hers in the pics


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 27 2007, 01:53 PM~8188384
> *this 1 is my favorite,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any1 know who builds em or sells em?
> *


Marios Autoworks

Albert
909-865-1888


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

my pink one up above is for sale hit me up


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

there was a show this past weekend
here is my son and his pedal cars


----------



## MONSTER831

There are some CHERRY looking pedals cars on here :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

im gonna take a few pics of mine i just finished...i did it in old skool rod flavor with flat midnight blue paint, pinstriping and a sarape upholstered seat... :biggrin: ill post them up when i get outta work...


----------



## chamuco61

here goes.....not kandy painted....no nice chrome...but it looks good to me!!!

i call it...."Tiki Blue"


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice

any1 know a spot that sells pedal cars?

i would like to make 1 into a stroller for my son, all i really need is the body wheels.

any info will help


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 21 2007, 05:01 PM~8609596
> *nice
> 
> any1 know a spot that sells pedal cars?
> 
> i would like to make 1 into a stroller for my son, all i really need is the body wheels.
> 
> any info will help
> *


there is a bike shop in studio city that sells them, its on lankershim blvd near the toyota dealership off of riverside dr......also the candy store at city walk has a couple too.....or you could check the flea markets, thats where i got mine...


----------



## bad news




----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8612954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember seeing that on a magazine


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8612954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 11:13 PM~8612954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more of this? Color?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 11:25 AM~7802873
> *no updates yet but i will have my boy sic lay some gold leafing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8612954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a a pedal car i've been working on for my boy... dropped the chassis 1 and 1/2 inch and changed to tricycle wheels to get the spokes, whitewalls and another 1/2 inch drop.... still doing bodywork on it but he loves to cruise it at the park....


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 09:13 PM~8612954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ANY MORE PICS ???


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8612954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i've always loved that pedal car evver sence i saw it in LRB. and thats the only pic i think we will ever see of it  thats to bad thoe


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn that a clean peddal car, it has hydro or is that just air?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Saw this on my way back from San Antonio yesterday. I did a U-Turn just to take a few pics :biggrin: 

The owner said he wouldn't sell his "yard art".

 










Black/White:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:tears: :tears: :tears: :twak:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2007, 12:05 PM~8712490
> *Saw this on my way back from San Antonio yesterday. I did a U-Turn just to take a few pics  :biggrin:
> 
> The owner said he wouldn't sell his "yard art".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black/White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty heartbreaking...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2007, 01:05 PM~8712490
> *Saw this on my way back from San Antonio yesterday. I did a U-Turn just to take a few pics  :biggrin:
> 
> The owner said he wouldn't sell his "yard art".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black/White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i run across old ass cars in good shape all the time and it will be just sitting there and they will not sell it :angry: damn old people


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 5 2007, 12:39 PM~8721759
> *damn i run across old ass cars in good shape all the time and it will be just sitting there and they will not sell it  :angry:  damn old people
> *


Shit happens :uh:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2007, 12:05 PM~8712490
> *Saw this on my way back from San Antonio yesterday. I did a U-Turn just to take a few pics  :biggrin:
> 
> The owner said he wouldn't sell his "yard art".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black/White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some bad ass Pedal Cars to fix up, que no?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 have a pedal car or body they wanna sell?

lookin to start a project for my son


----------



## lesstime

i know ebay has repro ones but they want like 199 +


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2007, 01:05 PM~8712490
> *Saw this on my way back from San Antonio yesterday. I did a U-Turn just to take a few pics  :biggrin:
> 
> The owner said he wouldn't sell his "yard art".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black/White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would of stole one


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys


----------



## mitchell26

your sons got natural talent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 06:08 AM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice starting them young


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 07:08 AM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

when i ever i have a kid and he wants a 64 all bad ass im going to send him to lil jr :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 05:08 AM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN PROPS TO HIM!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 12:08 PM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great job, keep him heading in the right direction


----------



## 817Lowrider

Now that lil dude is mean muggin. Wouldnt want to run inti him a dark ally.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 08:08 AM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 sic713 got some comp.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:0 :0


----------



## sic713

lol.. i wish i started that young..
just wait till i have a lil boi... he gone be taggin at the age of 3
sprayiing candy at 5.. lol


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 06:54 PM~8777864
> *lol.. i wish i started that young..
> just wait till i have a lil boi... he gone be taggin at the age of 3
> sprayiing candy at 5.. lol
> *


NOW THAT SHIT IS SCARY :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:0


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 07:54 PM~8777864
> *lol.. i wish i started that young..
> just wait till i have a lil boi... he gone be taggin at the age of 3
> sprayiing candy at 5.. lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 03:08 PM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He's got some skillz brotha. If he keeps that up he'll be one of the baddest painters on the scene when he grows up :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

thanks gang for all the compliments..i told him and he is happy! you made his day..

orale


----------



## ceez6d5

thas tight i been lookin 4 one of these pedal car topics i got one from the junkyard here they got lots of vintage pedal cars in there some of em r kinda rough tho


----------



## Str8crazy80

it'snice to see little kids doing things up.... tell him to keep it up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 16 2007, 12:38 AM~8800168
> *it'snice to see little kids doing things up.... tell him to keep it up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj

Here's my grandson from this past sunday's car show in Austin Texas..

In front of his pedal car display









He didn’t want to let go of his award he tied for first..


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I HAVENT TOUCH THIS PEDAL CAR YET BUT I FOUND IT ON THE RESEVATION I ASKED THE OWNER OF THE HOUSE WHAT HE WAS GOING TO DO WITH IT HE SAID IT JUST SITS THEIR TAKE IT HELL YEAH I GOT THIS ONE FOR FREE AND ITS IN GOOD CONDITION


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 21 2007, 09:11 AM~8839657
> *I HAVENT TOUCH THIS PEDAL CAR YET BUT I FOUND IT ON THE RESEVATION I ASKED THE OWNER OF THE HOUSE WHAT HE WAS GOING TO DO WITH IT HE SAID IT JUST SITS THEIR TAKE IT  HELL YEAH I GOT THIS ONE FOR FREE AND ITS IN GOOD CONDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good find


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 21 2007, 08:12 AM~8839674
> *good find
> *


FORREALS ........................ X2


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE THIS ONE FOR SALE $40 TAKES IT LOCAL DELIVERY FOR ANOTHER $10


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

pm sent


----------



## SAUL

I WILL CALL YOU


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 05:08 AM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Later in the future. Your son is gonna be painting a carro. :biggrin: That's cherry man I like what he did. He got down on it. orale pues. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 21 2007, 08:11 AM~8839657
> *I HAVENT TOUCH THIS PEDAL CAR YET BUT I FOUND IT ON THE RESEVATION I ASKED THE OWNER OF THE HOUSE WHAT HE WAS GOING TO DO WITH IT HE SAID IT JUST SITS THEIR TAKE IT  HELL YEAH I GOT THIS ONE FOR FREE AND ITS IN GOOD CONDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What else you got laying around on the reservation???


----------



## ROBERTO G

sell me your pedal car


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 05:08 AM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS COOL!!!! HE DID IT HIS SELF. GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME




----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Oct 17 2007, 12:03 AM~9019702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 2 2005, 01:26 PM~4323003
> *i want this color what is it i know it's off topic but i want to know
> 
> it looks very hott!
> *


kandy tangerine with gold pearl, same color as my bike


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Drop'em

TEXAS MADE


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Oct 17 2007, 02:33 PM~9024087
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


it belongs to my son pm an offer see if he takes it :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

ttt


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 11 2007, 01:57 PM~9204174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS DROP'EM FOR POSTING UP MY LITTLE GIRL'S PEDAL CAR
HOPE THE WORLD IS READY FOR THIS CANDY DRIPPED, CHOPPED UP, AND BAGED OUT RADICAL PEDAL CAR 
I TOLD YALL IT WAS COMING
AND FOR THOSE WHO ARE WONDERING WHO DID THE DESIGNING,CHOPPING,BAGGING, AND THE CUSTOM PARTS
WELL IT WAS DONE BY LOS CUSTOMS WICH IS ME  
I HOPE THAT MY LITTLE GIRL CAN CHANGE THE GAME FOR THIS CARS


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 21 2007, 06:11 PM~8839657
> *I HAVENT TOUCH THIS PEDAL CAR YET BUT I FOUND IT ON THE RESEVATION I ASKED THE OWNER OF THE HOUSE WHAT HE WAS GOING TO DO WITH IT HE SAID IT JUST SITS THEIR TAKE IT  HELL YEAH I GOT THIS ONE FOR FREE AND ITS IN GOOD CONDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 12 2007, 03:54 AM~9208288
> *THANKS DROP'EM FOR POSTING UP MY LITTLE GIRL'S PEDAL CAR
> HOPE THE WORLD IS READY FOR THIS CANDY DRIPPED, CHOPPED UP, AND BAGED OUT RADICAL PEDAL CAR
> I TOLD YALL IT WAS COMING
> AND FOR THOSE WHO ARE WONDERING WHO DID THE DESIGNING,CHOPPING,BAGGING, AND THE CUSTOM PARTS
> WELL IT WAS DONE BY LOS CUSTOMS WICH IS ME
> I HOPE THAT MY LITTLE GIRL CAN CHANGE THE GAME FOR THIS CARS
> *



oOH SHE WILL I STILL NEED U TO DO MORE WORK FOR ME REMEMBER ITS TOP SECRET LOL


----------



## lesstime

just got my son one pics will be up some time after xmas thanks mosthatedcc


----------



## ROBERTO G

cant wait to post my pics


----------



## Lil Spanks

I got this for sale in the So Cali area
























this is the only thig wrong.....bumper just missing a screw and the fender...other than that, everything is there...make offer or trade???


----------



## Lil Spanks

the only thing missing is the seat


----------



## Lil Spanks

:|


----------



## lowlife-biker

looks good is it a mercedes cuz it looks like it...
you can easely ma a nice custom seat to fit that


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2007, 08:31 PM~9439397
> *I got this for sale in the So Cali area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only thig wrong.....bumper just missing a screw and the fender...other than that, everything is there...make offer or trade???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2007, 08:31 PM~9439397
> *I got this for sale in the So Cali area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only thig wrong.....bumper just missing a screw and the fender...other than that, everything is there...make offer or trade???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2007, 08:31 PM~9439397
> *I got this for sale in the So Cali area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only thig wrong.....bumper just missing a screw and the fender...other than that, everything is there...make offer or trade???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trades??? let me know what you got


----------



## lesstime

40 bucks shipped no insult


----------



## lesstime

thanks mosthatedcc made my son xmas


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 12 2007, 08:31 PM~9439397
> *I got this for sale in the So Cali area..NO SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only thig wrong.....bumper just missing a screw and the fender...other than that, everything is there...make offer or trade???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

nice  





> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 29 2007, 06:06 PM~9560199
> *thanks mosthatedcc  made my son xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

thanks i want to get it striped and add padded seat


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 29 2007, 06:31 PM~9560333
> *thanks    i want to get it striped  and add padded seat
> *


send it to sic713 :0


----------



## lesstime

i dont know who its going to get done by yet


----------



## low4life68lac




----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Dec 4 2005, 09:34 PM~4336961
> *I love this thing.....
> *


 DAMM THIS IS THE SICKEST ONE I SEEN


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 11 2007, 01:57 PM~9204174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 25 2008, 11:13 AM~10024834
> *DAMM THIS IS THE SICKEST ONE I SEEN
> *


----------



## Drop'em

:0 THAT BITCH IS CLEAN




> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 25 2008, 11:24 AM~10024929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## AMB1800




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 11:50 AM~10025158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damm this car sick crazy.. whos is it???


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 05:19 PM~10036706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this an impala??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yep a 1962 ss impala


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 06:59 PM~10037048
> *yep a 1962 ss impala
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ac0989

Heres my pedal car build up:


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2008, 04:16 PM~10026833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, where did you get the separate grill and bumpers?? Did they come with the car???


----------



## Forgiven 63

My son's first pedal car......












He also has a 32 Ford and a 62 Impala on the way.............


----------



## gonzalj

I just picked this up for my future baby that is due on or around september 6, 2008.


----------



## TECHNIQUES

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 05:08 AM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that has to be one of the coolest pics on layitlow,tell your son he kicks ass with the paint can :thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 3 2006, 11:50 PM~4772173
> *that one is awesome, but i still think they should get an adult sized one.
> *


Here you go....leave it up 2 us crazy Canadians..lol

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pSwig1tgUtY


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

T T T


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 3 2008, 02:47 PM~10078512
> *Man, where did you get the separate grill and bumpers??  Did they come with the car???
> *


yes they did homie


----------



## gonzalj

Dam that' s bad ass I have three of those cars and the bumpers are molded on, on all of them...










Where did you buy the car from??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2008, 08:59 PM~10108650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Guest

These are the Pedal Car results at this years GRAND NATIONALS. Yup, they're Grand National Champions. :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2008, 07:59 PM~10108650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE


----------



## gonzalj

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Where did you get that impala body from??


----------



## BIG TURTLE

PEDAL CAR CAME BACK FROM THE STRIPER


----------



## BIG TURTLE

PEDAL CAR ALMOST DONE


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 9 2008, 11:39 PM~10131182
> *PEDAL CAR ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj

From this past sunday, Cinco de Mayo show in Austin Texas. My Grandson got 1st Place for his pedal car. The blue one came in second and the pink came in third.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 09:17 AM~10587986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 10:17 AM~10587986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


          

Where can I get one of those??


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 10:20 AM~10588058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where are these at???


----------



## Str8crazy80

i stole the pic from photobucket i think that pedal car was in a *musume


----------



## gonzalj

Oh Okay...

They're still bad ass! ! !


----------



## 73monte




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 12:07 AM~10595982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it looking at these makes me want to buy one to fix up


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 01:55 AM~10596589
> *damn it looking at these makes me want to buy one to fix up
> *


HEY BRO CALL ME!


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 25 2008, 12:24 PM~10024929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is the best


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 7 2008, 02:01 AM~10596601
> *HEY BRO CALL ME!
> *


i am on the phone with you


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 10 2007, 06:08 AM~8756405
> *been quiet for a while..got some projects coming up...here is a sneak peak of my sons project. KEEP IN MIND..HE DID the paint himself! he is only 6. we are not done yet, still need some more stuff but just wanted tot show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dont ever sell this


----------



## LocoSoCal

this is something I'm building for my grandson , I'm going to candy paint,plating,murals and upholstery :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2008, 05:24 PM~10630208
> *this is something I'm building for my grandson , I'm going to candy paint,plating,murals and upholstery  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i seen them on ebay i might buy one to trick out


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 sellin a decent project pedal car?don't mind repainting it just as long as everything is their.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2008, 10:16 PM~10026833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did your chrome?
looks great.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 13 2008, 06:05 PM~10647468
> *any1 sellin a decent project pedal car?don't mind repainting it just as long as everything is their.
> *


ebay has them cheap like the cop one for less than $100 shipped then you can redo it :biggrin: i think i am going to buy one soon just to build and sale


----------



## unique27




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 13 2008, 06:21 PM~10647619
> *
> *


yea my chrome sale he would hook it up if i started to build them :biggrin: and my airbrush guy said he can knock one out in a day or two


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 06:27 PM~10647682
> *yea my chrome sale he would hook it up if i started to build them  :biggrin:  and my airbrush guy said he can knock one out in a day or two
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 13 2008, 06:35 PM~10647749
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i am talking to a place that sells after market stuff for the pedal cars so only time will tell :biggrin: if i can brake even i will be happy


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 06:37 PM~10647768
> *i am talking to a place that sells after market stuff for the pedal cars so only time will tell  :biggrin: if i can brake even i will be happy
> *


hey what ever wrks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 13 2008, 06:42 PM~10647825
> *hey what ever wrks
> *


----------



## unique27

:biggrin:


----------



## west_side85

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 3 2008, 03:48 PM~10078876
> *that has to be one of the coolest pics on layitlow,tell your son he kicks ass with the paint can :thumbsup:
> *


sick.... kid doin the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

whats the goin price for something like this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 13 2008, 10:48 PM~10650427
> *whats the goin price for something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$50-$100 each one depends on who is buying them


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

who owns the bad ass green one with hydros and can you get them with a roof like that


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

http://cgi.ebay.com/WONDERFUL-WEINERMOBILE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

o shit! mayb i shood getin2 pedalcars lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

found da 1 i want mayne!
http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-Caterpillar-Bulldo...1QQcmdZViewItem

coo as hell


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 14 2008, 01:29 AM~10651522
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 14 2008, 06:23 AM~10651930
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

I NEED A PEDAL CAR. ANYBODY HAVE ONE FOR SALE?


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 05:27 PM~10647682
> *yea my chrome sale he would hook it up if i started to build them  :biggrin:  and my airbrush guy said he can knock one out in a day or two
> *


airbrush in a day or two ?!?!?!?? I don't think I would want anybody doing a airbrush job that fast


----------



## Str8crazy80

me neither


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 14 2008, 01:29 PM~10654382
> *airbrush in a day or two ?!?!?!?? I don't think I would want anybody doing a airbrush job that fast
> *


well his work speaks for it's self he been in over 20 mag's and i posted his work he just does not fuck around he starts a job and gets it done


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

who needs wheels/tire and hub for there pedal cars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

if anyone needs hard to find stuff let me know and i can see if we can get it


----------



## REALTALK

so nobody has a pedal car for sale? need one for my daughter


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 16 2008, 09:31 AM~10669791
> *so nobody has a pedal car for sale? need one for my daughter
> *


how much you want to spend i have a homie that has a couple pm me for details


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 02:43 PM~10663668
> *well his work speaks for it's self he been in over 20 mag's and i posted his work he just does not fuck around he starts a job and gets it done
> *


yeah , sure , okay :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 16 2008, 08:31 AM~10669791
> *so nobody has a pedal car for sale? need one for my daughter
> *


ebay , $100 to $85 shiiped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is a truck he just did in less than a week he i a very good painter


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is a truck he just did in less than a week he i a very good painter


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is a pedal car that has been redone 









Sleek and beautiful! This hot design features all chrome steering wheel, wheels, hood ornament, hub caps, windshield, grille and headlights. Beautiful powder coated paint job looks fantastic with the exclusive Blue Diamond Classic graphics.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is a pedal car that has been redone 









Sleek and beautiful! This hot design features all chrome steering wheel, wheels, hood ornament, hub caps, windshield, grille and headlights. Beautiful powder coated paint job looks fantastic with the exclusive Blue Diamond Classic graphics.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 01:12 AM~10672557
> *here is a pedal car that has been redone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleek and beautiful! This hot design features all chrome steering wheel, wheels, hood ornament, hub caps, windshield, grille and headlights. Beautiful powder coated paint job looks fantastic with the exclusive Blue Diamond Classic graphics.
> *


Picture straight out of some catalog, those flames look like stickers and its production chrome. Who you tryin to fool buddy? :loco:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+May 16 2008, 12:43 AM~10663668-->
> 
> 
> 
> well his work speaks for it's self he been in over 20 mag's and i posted his work he just does not fuck around he starts a job and gets it done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 08:42 PM~10670619
> *yeah , sure , okay  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 12:45 AM~10663685
> *who needs wheels/tire and hub for there pedal cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey I can order shit out of a catalog too maybe I should start selling Tshirts, pornos, used soap, shirt off my back, rocks in my driveway, chains from walmart, and other shit too. Oh and then I have to create 10 useless stupid topics promoting my shady ass business and TTT every one of them and get one of my customers to post up stupid messages in there too.

:loco:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

ithink it funny how everything i say or do you have a smartass comment :uh: i was posting the pic for REALTALK :uh:


----------



## the poor boys

sorry guys, the lounge is 2 doors down on the right.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 16 2008, 06:04 PM~10673079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys, the lounge is 2 doors down on the right.
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

this what I';m doing , I got one from ebay , but ..... I'm going to candy paint,gold plate,graphics, and Fonzy , yes I said Fonzy to airbrush for me , bulding one for my grandson :biggrin: http://www.pedalcars.com/?mtc=01
http://pedalcarzone.com/pedal_carz_retro_1.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 9 2008, 11:39 PM~10131182
> *PEDAL CAR ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the same one I have I'm gonna do all the chrome trim in gold


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 29 2007, 07:06 PM~9560199
> *thanks mosthatedcc  made my son xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey my old pedal car right on bro he looks happy I even forgot about it


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 17 2008, 12:47 PM~10675959
> *this what I';m doing , I got one from ebay , but ..... I'm going to candy paint,gold plate,graphics, and Fonzy , yes I said Fonzy to airbrush for me , bulding one for my grandson  :biggrin: http://www.pedalcars.com/?mtc=01
> http://pedalcarzone.com/pedal_carz_retro_1.html
> *


 :thumbsup: 

fonzy gets down, didn't he do the chics on your bike brother ?


nice


----------



## LowRider_69

http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-stro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 19 2008, 05:35 AM~10684236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-stro...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


those are nice, the only thing is u have to weld up a chasis to put it on.

this 1is my favorite


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 19 2008, 01:00 AM~10684387
> *those are nice, the only thing is u have to weld up a chasis to put it on.
> 
> this 1is my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2008, 02:16 PM~10026833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anybody know where i can find some of those rim or if any body got some for sell


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 19 2008, 07:57 PM~10691505
> *anybody know where i can find  some of those rim or if any body got some for sell
> *


YOU COULD GET THEM FROM THE RADIO FLYER AT WALMART OR TARGET YOU NEED TO BUY 2 TRIKES TO GET 4 RIMS AND TIRES


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE

ANOTHER PEDAL CAR THAT IM WORKING ON FOR MY NEPHEW


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:02 AM~10670802
> *here is a truck he just did in less than a week  he i a very good painter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ANY MORE PICS


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 22 2008, 10:27 PM~10717368
> *ANOTHER PEDAL CAR THAT IM WORKING ON FOR MY NEPHEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn always working on something :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10717520
> *damn always working on something :biggrin:
> *


I TRY TO STAY BUSY AT HOME


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i can see that lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 23 2008, 04:27 AM~10717368
> *ANOTHER PEDAL CAR THAT IM WORKING ON FOR MY NEPHEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

I WTB one for my son, but couldn't find any e-store which have a shippin in RUSSIA, 
ony one can you help me?????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@May 23 2008, 04:13 PM~10722148
> *I WTB one for my son, but couldn't find any e-store which have a shippin in RUSSIA,
> ony one can you help me?????
> *


shipping would be high as hell like 100 or 200 just for shipping


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 12:06 PM~10726405
> *shipping would be high as hell like 100 or 200 just for shipping
> *


if dealer using standart or ground shippin' it will be less than 100$
100$ iz OK for me
do you know any shops with factory pedal cars, which ship in Russia???????????


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

there are old russian pedal cars (1970-x)
tryin' to fins any of it in any condition - BUT GOT NOTHING


----------



## chamuco61

some of those russian pedal cars look like miniature ford falcons and studebakers!!!


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

replica of russian car GAZ-M20 (POBEDA - Victory) this car was made after World War II


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10717296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie how did you take the tire of the rim to get them chrome


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2008, 11:31 AM~10733405
> *homie how did you take the tire of the rim to get them chrome
> *


a pot of water over a heated stove top and soak the wheel in it and then the tire will loosen up and then you can get the tire off


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 25 2008, 11:58 AM~10733471
> *a pot of water over a heated stove top and soak the wheel in it and then the tire will loosen up and then you can get the tire off
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder

Just pick this up for my kids.Got to see what i want to do with it.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 04:09 PM~10764931
> *Just pick this up for my kids.Got to see what i want to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get that one at??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2008, 05:10 PM~10764936
> *where did you get that one at??
> *


egay :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 04:11 PM~10764939
> *egay  :biggrin:
> *


nice find!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2008, 05:13 PM~10764963
> *nice find!!
> *


Thx. :biggrin: 
any suggestions?Its for my little boy.I need to repaint it.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 04:15 PM~10764975
> *Thx. :biggrin:
> any suggestions?Its for my little boy.I need to repaint it.
> *


hmm....it would look nice all kandied out with some pinstripes...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2008, 05:17 PM~10764994
> *hmm....it would look nice all kandied out with some pinstripes...
> *


i thought the same thing but im not sure if to leave the pink as a base or strip it completely.Im not sure what color will look good if i leave the pink base.


----------



## Dirty Bird 88

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 3 2005, 10:15 PM~4331319
> *uffin: last one...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 05:09 PM~10764931
> *Just pick this up for my kids.Got to see what i want to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*
Damn haven't been in here for a while, alot of nice ass pedal Cars Homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Here's a picture of my little ones Pedal Car at a local show last year. Still not done got a few more plans for it :cheesy: , Laid out and fully functional, 1/2 " extended upper a-arms :biggrin: .

*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2008, 05:31 PM~10765073
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Damn haven't been in here for a while, alot of nice ass pedal Cars Homies  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a picture of my little ones Pedal Car at a local show last year. Still not done got a few more plans for it  :cheesy: , Laid out and fully functional, 1/2 " extended upper a-arms :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice.


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 05:33 PM~10765087
> *very nice.
> *


* :biggrin: Thanks Homie and it's a Hopper too :0 j/k  
I had installed an optional pull bar cause my son couldn't reach the pedals when i first got it for him, it's still on there so that when my son gets tired i'm able to just pull him instead of carrying him and the damn Car :biggrin: . *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2008, 05:38 PM~10765115
> * :biggrin: Thanks Homie and it's a Hopper too :0  j/k
> I had installed an optional pull bar cause my son couldn't reach the pedals when i first got it for him, it's still on there so that when my son gets tired i'm able to just pull him instead of carrying him and the damn Car :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mirralo muy chingon.its a hopper.


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2008, 04:31 PM~10765073
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Damn haven't been in here for a while, alot of nice ass pedal Cars Homies  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a picture of my little ones Pedal Car at a local show last year. Still not done got a few more plans for it  :cheesy: , Laid out and fully functional, 1/2 " extended upper a-arms :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PEDAL CAR HOMIE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 04:18 PM~10765000
> *i thought the same thing but im not sure if to leave the pink as a base or strip it completely.Im not sure what color will look good if i leave the pink base.
> *


might have to strip it down cuz those flowers are sometimes stickers under the clear coat...when i got mine, i thought the flames were painted on, so i just scuffed it down, and when i painted it, the outline of the flames ended up still being there...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 30 2008, 12:36 AM~10768515
> *might have to strip it down cuz those flowers are sometimes stickers under the clear coat...when i got mine, i thought the flames were painted on, so i just scuffed it down, and when i painted it, the outline of the flames ended up still being there...
> *


 :0


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2008, 04:38 PM~10765115
> * when my son gets tired i'm able to just pull him instead of carrying him and the damn Car :biggrin: . *[/size]
> 
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 30 2008, 01:48 AM~10768898
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 30 2008, 06:02 AM~10769327
> *
> *


waz up KB ?? getting into the pedal cars now ??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 07:14 AM~10769379
> *waz up KB ?? getting into the pedal cars now ??
> *


always like them.i finally got one. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 29 2008, 09:08 PM~10766409
> *NICE PEDAL CAR HOMIE LOOKS GOOD
> *


* :biggrin: Trust me it comes in handy, these cars are heavy  *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2008, 11:02 AM~10770775
> * :biggrin: Trust me it comes in handy, these cars are heavy
> *


im with you.im not planning on carrying that thing.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 2 2008, 06:35 AM~10779011
> *
> *


 :uh: ------------ :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 2 2008, 07:40 AM~10779035
> *:uh: ------------ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

good morning kb.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 2 2008, 11:39 AM~10780154
> *good morning kb.
> *


whats up bro.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 2 2008, 11:34 AM~10780498
> *whats up bro.
> *


 not much. just waiting for stuff.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 2 2008, 12:37 PM~10780510
> *not much. just waiting for stuff.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## lowlife-biker

thats clean, is it heres?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

some of the pedal cars from old memories car show at olvera street



















THIS IS BAD!!! TOOK first PLACE!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 05:09 PM~10764931
> *Just pick this up for my kids.Got to see what i want to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i finally have it at home.but i dont know what to do yet.


----------



## the poor boys

make 1 of your kustom steering wheels for it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 12 2008, 11:00 AM~10854398
> *make 1 of your kustom steering wheels for it.
> *


i am.


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup: -----


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 12 2008, 12:48 PM~10854309
> *i finally have it at home.but i dont know what to do yet.
> *


any updates


----------



## ChicanoCruiser

anyone know a place to find them at a decent price, other then ebay??


----------



## gonzalj

http://www.pedalcarusa.com/

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/p/3576,543_F...al-Car-Kit.html


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jun 27 2008, 06:23 PM~10962633
> *http://www.pedalcarusa.com/
> 
> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/p/3576,543_F...al-Car-Kit.html
> *


But there are NO INTRNATIONAL SHIPPING   :banghead:


----------



## Made You A Hater




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2008, 04:25 PM~10907736
> *any updates
> *


  im trying to get to it.time is hard.to many projects.if somebody wants to buy it let me know.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 30 2008, 04:06 PM~10983265
> * im trying to get to it.time is hard.to many projects.if somebody wants to buy it let me know.
> *


how much ?


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 30 2008, 07:07 PM~10983276
> *how much ?
> *


x2


----------



## Made You A Hater




----------



## lowlife-biker

:thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

my 8 " mini pedal car









[/IMG]


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 1 2008, 07:37 AM~10987499
> *my 8 " mini pedal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that dad ass where did you get it from


----------



## kustombuilder

make me a offer.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2008, 02:06 PM~11029434
> *make me a offer.
> *


$25 oh hold on what am i making a offer on :0 :biggrin: wuz up homiie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 02:25 PM~11029569
> *$25 oh hold on what am i making a offer on  :0  :biggrin:  wuz up homiie
> *


on the pedal car.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2008, 01:35 PM~11056518
> *on the pedal car.
> *


oh ok never mind :biggrin: do not have room for it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 10 2008, 01:37 PM~11056536
> *oh ok never mind  :biggrin:  do not have room for it
> *


more like no time.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2008, 01:38 PM~11056546
> *more like no time.
> *


that to but


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 408models

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 18 2008, 09:35 PM~10684236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-stro...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


*SO WOULD A CUSTOM FRAME HAVE TO BE FABRICATED TO MAKE IT WORKABLE. OR IS THERE A WORKIN FRAME THAT CAN BE USED ON THE 62 BODY???*


----------



## 408models

ttt


----------



## ChicanoCruiser

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2008, 09:41 AM~11084034
> *SO WOULD A CUSTOM FRAME HAVE TO BE FABRICATED TO MAKE IT WORKABLE. OR IS THERE A WORKIN FRAME THAT CAN BE USED ON THE 62 BODY???
> *


you have to fab your own frame, its only the body mold


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Jul 15 2008, 10:11 AM~11093742
> *you have to fab your own frame, its only the body mold
> *


damn,  anyone done this yet?


----------



## ChicanoCruiser

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 15 2008, 12:06 PM~11094707
> *damn,    anyone done this yet?
> *


marios auto works has a 58 that was fabbed up, no idea what the frame looks like, im damn interested though


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Jul 15 2008, 10:03 PM~11099912
> *marios auto works has a 58 that was fabbed up, no idea what the frame looks like, im damn interested though
> *


x-2


----------



## kustombuilder

Thinking of selling this.time is crazy for me right now.i wont get to it anytime soon.If the offer is good i will let it go.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11155508
> *Thinking of selling this.time is crazy for me right now.i wont get to it anytime soon.If the offer is good i will let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

THE KING OF THE PEDAL CARS:


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 30 2008, 09:46 AM~11213773
> *THE KING OF THE PEDAL CARS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got any bigger pic.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 12:48 PM~11216151
> *you got any bigger pic.
> *



Look in our topic. EXCLUSIVE


----------



## lilwill1999

I GOT ONE


----------



## lilwill1999

View My TinyFx


----------



## lilwill1999

View My TinyFx


----------



## sureñosbluez

LA RANITA  LIL FROG


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 4 2008, 11:11 PM~11260121
> *LA RANITA   LIL FROG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got more pic.s


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 5 2008, 03:51 PM~11266889
> *you got more pic.s
> *


no sorry homie


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

My pedal car is going on the top of my list this winter to be done by next summer


----------



## lesstime

cant wait to see it mosthated i went and got some spokes and w/ww for the one i got off you


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Capitan, my son, from Old Memories (SO LA) Pedal Car Car Club has another pedal car on its way, he did all the work himself!










*Spraying the primer*










*Spraying the base*









*putting on his magic*


















*taking off the tape*









*there it is*


















*FINALLY*


----------



## lowlife-biker

big props to that lil fella, haha I like his T shirt


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup Paul, :thumbsup:


----------



## undercover231322

My Daughters daily


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11155508
> *Thinking of selling this.time is crazy for me right now.i wont get to it anytime soon.If the offer is good i will let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## yillo

ppl this are some sick pedal cars now i am thinking of getting one for my kids...............................keep them pics coming.........................also who has more pics of the green one on hydros


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME




----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 3 2005, 08:56 PM~4331216
> *here is a few i saw at a local show...
> *


that car looks beautiful


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice looking pedal cars (goodtimes CC)

here are some pics we took on sunday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2008, 08:31 PM~11406930
> *cant wait to see it mosthated  i went and got some spokes  and w/ww for the one i got off you
> *


Sounds tight bro post up some pics when you get the wires one


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 8 2008, 02:32 PM~12099549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHINGON CARNAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 21 2008, 01:18 AM~12218401
> *CHINGON CARNAL
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY

I'm about to build one for my kid... i'll post some build up pics as i progress.. :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01




----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 25 2008, 09:34 PM~12259988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone got one for sale????

already painted and chrome


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i need one asap for my nephew for christmas

nothing all fixed up just something for a good reasonable price


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 27 2008, 11:34 AM~12275019
> *i need one asap for my nephew for christmas
> 
> nothing all fixed up just something for a good reasonable price
> *



Hey homie they have them new here at the schwinn shop for $150 the cop car ones


----------



## cartier01

thanx big turtle is my daughter car sic 713 got down on the paint job


----------



## leo




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 09:17 AM~10587986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     :worship: :worship:


----------



## deviant

buildin this one for my little girl

made a square tube frame, 


w/ the push bar and the height i wanted( couldnt get tha back much lower without taking away from her seat room)


started making a back rest for her, so she can be comfortable.
also made a hub cap out of a stock one


wha'da ya think?

its green now, will get some pictures up soon

p.s. anyone know where i can get smaller wheels for the back to lower it a bit more?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by deviant_@Dec 9 2008, 05:33 PM~12382478
> *buildin this one for my little girl
> 
> made a square tube frame,
> 
> 
> *


this its what made it lower right??
does it steer the same way as when its has the stock hieght??


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## deviant

nah doesnt turn anymore, i had it so it would turn, but it kept hitting the body and part of the frame. no biggy though, its more like a stroller so ill just pop the front wheels off the ground to turn it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 25 2008, 10:34 PM~12259988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caddyext05

ttt


----------



## deviant

added some stripes :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 25 2008, 10:34 PM~12259988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by deviant_@Dec 17 2008, 12:29 PM~12455939
> *
> 
> 
> added some stripes  :biggrin:
> *



BAD ASS LOOK CLEAN


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

*Old Memories (So LA) Pedal Cars Car Club and Old Memories (So LA) Bike Club was featured in LRM this month..check it out!!!*


----------



## 1966rag




----------



## 1966rag




----------



## 1966rag

getn it ready for some candy


----------



## serg1950

*PEDAL CAR 4 SALE $150 FIRE TRUCK GOOD SHAPE STILL HAS DECALS ON IT AND THE FIRE MAN HAT BELL IN FRONT OF HOOD MESSAGE ME ILL POST SOME PICS UP*  :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater




----------



## serg1950

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 16 2009, 05:28 PM~12726616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE


----------



## abel




----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480)

fire truck turned into led sled


----------



## Beanerking1

very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jan 20 2009, 07:10 PM~12764747
> *fire truck turned into led sled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 7 2009, 07:43 AM~12630975
> *Old Memories (So LA) Pedal Cars Car Club and Old Memories (So LA) Bike Club was featured in LRM this month..check it out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jan 20 2009, 07:10 PM~12764747
> *fire truck turned into led sled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job looking real good


----------



## luxuriousloc's

what you guys think i can get for this..brand new never opened


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 21 2009, 02:19 PM~12772063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you guys think i can get for this..brand new never opened
> *


U CAN BUY THE NEW FOR LIKE 170 OUT A CATALOG


----------



## serg1950

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jan 20 2009, 07:10 PM~12764747
> *fire truck turned into led sled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good work on the back of thecar nice :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 25 2009, 04:10 AM~12807597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!!  :wow:   :wow:   :wow:  
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2009, 11:07 AM~12808454
> *WTF!!!    :wow:     :wow:     :wow:
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 21 2009, 02:19 PM~12772063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you guys think i can get for this..brand new never opened
> *


ill take $100


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2009, 10:07 AM~12808454
> *WTF!!!    :wow:     :wow:     :wow:
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



DAM...very very nice


----------



## IIMPALAA

ANYONE HAVE A WEB SITE TO BUY WHEELS FOR A PEDAL CART, ANYONE HAVE SPOKES ?


----------



## Beanerking1

i just got my wire wheels in for my lil baby boys car :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 10:17 AM~10587986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How did this start, is there a 58 body?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 30 2009, 10:21 AM~12857769
> *i just got my wire wheels in for my lil baby boys car :biggrin:
> *


WHERE DID U GET THEM???? :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2009, 10:25 AM~12858170
> *WHERE DID U GET THEM???? :biggrin:
> *


i could tell you then i would have to kill you :biggrin: 


j/k i found this dude on ebay that has a bunch of og 30 year old tricycle wheels. see if this link works. homeboy hooked me up. i payed $43 for 5 wheels shipped to AZ  

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/24-HOUR-TAG-SA...634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 30 2009, 11:41 AM~12858286
> *i could tell you then i would have to kill you :biggrin:
> j/k i found this dude on ebay that has a bunch of og 30 year old tricycle wheels. see if this link works. homeboy hooked me up. i payed $43 for 5 wheels shipped to AZ
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/24-HOUR-TAG-SA...634Q2ec0Q2em322
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE GRACIAS


----------



## modelmangler

i gotta give it up to you guys!

your kids should be proud their parents have the talent to give them such a gift!


can't wait to get the one i'm helping do done.

also thanks for the link on the wheels, great info! :cheesy:


----------



## HOE81

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 23 2007, 09:59 AM~8623942
> *i've always loved that pedal car evver sence i saw it in LRB. and thats the only pic i think we will ever see of it  thats to bad thoe
> *


this is my god sons ride "LIL PIMPIN" all find some pic's of it it's in the shed ..


----------



## HOE81

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8612954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one


----------



## Beanerking1

I WILL BUST MINE OUT IN PHOENIX THIS YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## wolfs53

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 25 2009, 03:10 AM~12807597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any info on where that wagon body can be found, would love to make a matching one for my son and my car


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Feb 8 2009, 09:33 PM~12946630
> *i gotta give it up to you guys!
> 
> your kids should be proud their parents have the talent to give them such a gift!
> can't wait to get the one i'm helping do done.
> 
> also thanks for the link on the wheels, great info! :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie. i just want to have my kids involved with the lowriding lifestyle from the start. i had to figure everything out on my own. my family isn't into it at all. i am the only one out of my brothers and sister that lowride. so i want them to see how it feels to be proud of what you build and show yourself.  
your welcome on the wheels too  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

For all your KUSTOM needs hit up my homie at LOS-KUSTOMS , Here is a pedal car he did for his son:


----------



## CADILLACJON

Cool topic, I would like to get one for my son


----------



## REC

MONEY 2 BURN COMING SOON


----------



## modelmangler

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2009, 05:10 PM~12965343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MONEY 2 BURN COMING SOON
> *



good start there :cheesy: 


i really gotta get my hands dirty on my buddys son's car.


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2009, 05:10 PM~12965343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MONEY 2 BURN COMING SOON
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Dec 1 2005, 02:46 PM~4315340
> *  :0
> *


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

not a pedal car


my daughter in her custom painted 62 impala wagon :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 
candy,patterns,and pin striped by ~DANNY D~


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Feb 13 2009, 07:19 PM~12997912
> *not a pedal car
> my daughter in her custom painted 62 impala wagon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> candy,patterns,and pin striped by ~DANNY D~
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: That is badd ASS!!!


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Feb 13 2009, 08:19 PM~12997912
> *not a pedal car
> my daughter in her custom painted 62 impala wagon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> candy,patterns,and pin striped by ~DANNY D~
> *


----------



## Vayzfinest

JUST PICKED THIS UP FOR MY LIL MAN.



















TOOK IT APART TODAY.. START THE BODY WORK


----------



## Jose 420

alot of nice work :thumbsup: really cool topic


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2009, 04:28 PM~13003834
> *JUST PICKED THIS UP FOR MY LIL MAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK IT APART TODAY.. START THE BODY WORK
> *


 nice! wat up just klowin cc homies!


----------



## Guezo1

just got my nieces pedal car from the airbrusher still need clear but al post some pix


----------



## Guezo1




----------



## UCEFAMILY

KAM KAM COMING SOON


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 16 2009, 02:28 AM~13015325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAM KAM COMING SOON
> *


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 15 2009, 12:36 PM~13009008
> * nice! wat up just klowin cc homies!
> *



thanks homie, wassup withu wish icoulda made it sunday..guess ill see ya saturday!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 09:00 PM~13023272
> *thanks homie, wassup withu wish icoulda made it sunday..guess ill see ya saturday!
> *


no problem we be there saturday!


----------



## dave_st214

just got this for $50 on craigslist im going to hook it up for my daughter.


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214

just a little minor damage in rear and had to put bearings in one rim.


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## HOE81




----------



## HOE81




----------



## DDCC83

MY LIL BOYS RIDE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO




----------



## Beanerking1

what do you guys think of my lil project :biggrin: 


















SEALER



silver base










flaked the hell out :biggrin:





































now time for patterns and candy :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 17 2009, 05:28 PM~13031852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 20 2009, 08:24 PM~13064359
> *:biggrin:
> *


ITS LOOKIN NICE DANNY WHAT TYPE AND SIZE OF FLAKE YOU USE


----------



## modelmangler

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 17 2009, 05:28 PM~13031852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  

awesome!

more pics please!


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 21 2009, 12:50 AM~13066734
> *ITS LOOKIN NICE DANNY WHAT TYPE AND SIZE OF FLAKE YOU USE
> *


actually i am not sure. i will hit up my painter what he used. thanks for the props too. i will be bringing it out at the phoenix show  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

My son's pedal car build  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461054

Here are a few pic's


----------



## OneLowBull

grown kids pedal car
:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Feb 23 2009, 06:55 PM~13090395
> *grown kids pedal car
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 23 2009, 07:55 PM~13090403
> *
> *


i looked into them theyre about 17k without shipping the lambos are all sold out Naota is gonna get back at me when they get around to making the Aston Martin and Ferraris


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Feb 23 2009, 08:00 PM~13090448
> *i looked into them theyre about 17k without shipping the lambos are all sold out Naota is gonna get back at me when they get around to making the Aston Martin and Ferraris
> *


why? you gonna spend 17k on that?


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 23 2009, 08:01 PM~13090471
> *why? you gonna spend 17k on that?
> *


why not, im just getting a body but want a Aston body. 





life is about having fun, write that down.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Feb 23 2009, 08:20 PM~13090693
> *why not, im just getting a body but want a Aston body.
> life is about having fun, write that down.
> *


just as cynical as ever. how you doin highrida/lownslow/bunch of other names.

i just didnt think you were about to drop 17 grand :uh:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 23 2009, 09:12 PM~13091402
> *just as cynical as ever.  how you doin highrida/lownslow/bunch of other names.
> 
> i just didnt think you were about to drop 17 grand :uh:
> *


meh, im saving my money for the day GM goes under then im gonna invest.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 18 2009, 08:17 AM~13037877
> *what do you guys think of my lil project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEALER
> silver base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked the hell out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time for patterns and candy :cheesy:
> *



nice!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Feb 13 2009, 08:19 PM~12997912
> *not a pedal car
> my daughter in her custom painted 62 impala wagon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> candy,patterns,and pin striped by ~DANNY D~
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jan 20 2009, 07:10 PM~12764747
> *fire truck turned into led sled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the way that came out, it came out pretty cherry cnt wait to see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## serg1950

$100 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2009, 11:21 AM~13201277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2009, 11:21 AM~13201277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RUBYRED84

JUST PICKED IT UP THE OTHER DAY FOR MY SON. GOING TO TAKE IT APART AND HAVE IT CHROMED AND PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Mar 8 2009, 12:46 PM~13216800
> *JUST PICKED IT UP THE OTHER DAY FOR MY SON. GOING TO TAKE IT APART AND HAVE IT CHROMED AND PAINTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

og pedal cars cost 500€ over here, found an oldschool buick bomb pedal car for 500€ thats about 650$


----------



## og58pontiac

just got this for my grand-niece


----------



## 68 CHEVY

under the craigslist what search under for pedal cars and if anyone is interested ill trade i complete lowrider bike tanks and all for a project pedal car or a fully done one either or


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Mar 12 2009, 11:39 PM~13267259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got this for my grand-niece
> *


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Mar 14 2009, 12:16 PM~13280002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

this is the interior for my son's pedal car


----------



## red Hormiga

HERES THE HOOD OF MY SONS CAR. 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2hncmly&s=5


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 15 2009, 02:33 PM~13287233
> *HERES THE HOOD OF MY SONS CAR.
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2hncmly&s=5
> *


Looks good man  you gonna give the lil homie nightmares :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

still playing with mine


----------



## red Hormiga

HERES MORE PICS OF MY SONS RIDE,"CHILDS PLAY"


----------



## red Hormiga

AND THIS IS HIS SCOOTER


----------



## red Hormiga

ANOTHER SHOT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 16 2009, 08:19 PM~13299976
> *AND THIS IS HIS SCOOTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13300084
> *ANOTHER SHOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 16 2009, 08:19 PM~13299976
> *AND THIS IS HIS SCOOTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dave_st214

which looks better this one


----------



## dave_st214

or this one.


----------



## CHUKO 204

there are alot more pics of my build here if anyone is interested  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461054


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by dave_st214+Mar 17 2009, 09:20 PM~13311099-->
> 
> 
> 
> or this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dave_st214_@Mar 17 2009, 09:16 PM~13311051
> *which looks better this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the spoke look


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice work fellas


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## MR.559

new TOPDOGS toy


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 27 2009, 05:37 AM~13405149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pedal car. good display


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 27 2009, 05:44 AM~13405185
> *nice pedal car. good display
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 27 2009, 02:55 PM~13409418
> *Thanks Homie
> *


looks good but the chain steering wheel is to big


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 27 2009, 03:16 PM~13409584
> *looks good but the chain steering wheel is to big
> *


Ya I know but i have one on my car and my son wanted one on his and thats the best i could do in the time we had to get it in the show it is a temp thing Homie til i have time to make or get one custom


----------



## lordofthefords

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 27 2009, 05:37 AM~13405149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

There are some pics in this topic if you are interested :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467554


----------



## lordofthefords

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 29 2009, 12:11 PM~13423160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some pics in this topic if you are interested :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467554
> *


----------



## dave_st214

went to an auto parts store in fresno called fat fenders and saw these in the store


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 1 2009, 11:07 PM~13461757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

TNT in conjunction with the fellas here at Karzicon are workn on developing it's own line of kustom Pedal cars that will be mass produced as well as kustom one offs. We're thinkn of desingin and fabricating traditional rides like 63-68 impalas 70's monte etc.etc. and of course we can very well fabricate a smaller version of someones pride and joy whatever kind of car for your kids to enjoy. Or if u want to have a mini version complete with kustom suspension, kustom parts rimz steering wheels emblems, paint etc. etc. We feel that pedal cars shouldn't be limited to the same model that everyone kustomizes so we're throwing our ideas into the mix and takn a risk. Cause then again that's what all successfull companies do right is take risks????? So we have one ready for everyone to see fully customized by Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 12:24 PM~13465799
> *TNT in conjunction with the fellas here at Karzicon are workn on developing it's own line of kustom Pedal cars that will be mass produced as well as kustom one offs. We're thinkn of desingin and fabricating traditional rides like 63-68 impalas 70's monte etc.etc. and of course we can very well fabricate a smaller version of someones pride and joy whatever kind of car for your kids to enjoy. Or if u want to have  a mini version complete with kustom suspension, kustom parts rimz steering wheels emblems, paint etc. etc. We feel that pedal cars shouldn't be limited to the same model that everyone kustomizes so we're throwing our ideas into the mix and takn a risk. Cause then again that's what all successfull companies do right is take risks????? So we have one ready for everyone to see fully customized by Vegas.  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds awesome Homie  
Is there Gonna be any Caddy's?
Is there Gonna be some mini wires :0


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 08:24 PM~13465799
> *TNT in conjunction with the fellas here at Karzicon are workn on developing it's own line of kustom Pedal cars that will be mass produced as well as kustom one offs. We're thinkn of desingin and fabricating traditional rides like 63-68 impalas 70's monte etc.etc. and of course we can very well fabricate a smaller version of someones pride and joy whatever kind of car for your kids to enjoy. Or if u want to have  a mini version complete with kustom suspension, kustom parts rimz steering wheels emblems, paint etc. etc. We feel that pedal cars shouldn't be limited to the same model that everyone kustomizes so we're throwing our ideas into the mix and takn a risk. Cause then again that's what all successfull companies do right is take risks????? So we have one ready for everyone to see fully customized by Vegas.  :biggrin:
> *


i'm down for a 64  gonna match it to mine so my nephew can roll in the same as his loco uncle  hit me up with prices when that times come


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Apr 3 2009, 11:08 PM~13476360-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome Homie
> Is there Gonna be any Caddy's?
> Is there Gonna be some mini wires :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're going to start with Impalas and then probably start doing Caddys later. We're still in the development stages and mini wires have been discussed so all we can say right now is stay tuned.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Apr 4 2009, 01:14 AM~13477362
> *i'm down for a 64    gonna match it to mine so my nephew can roll in the same as his loco uncle    hit me up with prices when that times come
> *


We'll hit you up.


----------



## AMB1800

mini wires aswell :0 :0 even better then :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

I'd be down for a fleetwood


----------



## CHUKO 204

I'd be down for a coupe de ville Homie


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 01:24 PM~13465799
> *TNT in conjunction with the fellas here at Karzicon are workn on developing it's own line of kustom Pedal cars that will be mass produced as well as kustom one offs. We're thinkn of desingin and fabricating traditional rides like 63-68 impalas 70's monte etc.etc. and of course we can very well fabricate a smaller version of someones pride and joy whatever kind of car for your kids to enjoy. Or if u want to have  a mini version complete with kustom suspension, kustom parts rimz steering wheels emblems, paint etc. etc. We feel that pedal cars shouldn't be limited to the same model that everyone kustomizes so we're throwing our ideas into the mix and takn a risk. Cause then again that's what all successfull companies do right is take risks????? So we have one ready for everyone to see fully customized by Vegas.  :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$$ how much?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

my car like this is for sale if anyone is interested I want 250 shipped because it is a hard to find pedal car and is no longer in production. The lights and the grill and bumpers will need to be rechromed or gold plated if thats what you wanted. I sent all the stuff to get plated and they were lost by the platers and being the car is no longer made I found a used one and bought it for the chrome but it was in bad shape so I do have all the chrome now. The steering wheel and hubcaps are all brand new now so if your interested pm me and I'll get you some pics.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 4 2009, 08:13 PM~13482494
> *$$$$$$$ how much?
> *


The price has not been set yet.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2009, 01:28 PM~13497587
> *The price has not been set yet.
> *


Keep us posted Homie


----------



## Vayzfinest

my lil mans new car,, just picked it up this weekend. has working light and the hood opens.. Never seen one like this b4


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 6 2009, 07:19 PM~13501291
> *my lil mans new car,, just picked it up this weekend. has working light and the hood opens..  Never seen one like this b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good I love it when the hood opens up :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 6 2009, 07:19 PM~13501291
> *my lil mans new car,, just picked it up this weekend. has working light and the hood opens..  Never seen one like this b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice find Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 1966rag




----------



## 1966rag




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Apr 7 2009, 04:27 PM~13510327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Apr 7 2009, 04:27 PM~13510327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Apr 7 2009, 04:27 PM~13510327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




daaamn looks good, pedal cars keep getting better and better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Here is the one I have for sale like I said chrome needs to be redone but the car is like almost new. I did cut some holes in the rear and I added real lights This is a rare car that is no longer produced with the chrome options I'll let it go for like 250 shipped or if you want the car without the chrome and no 5th wheel I'll do 130 shipped.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker

I'd buy it but shipping would kill me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 12 2009, 03:17 AM~13551807
> *I'd buy it but shipping would kill me
> *


sure would your far away


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

alot of nice pedal cars coming out

Capitan, Old Memories (So LA), is coming out wtih some too


----------



## 408models

ANYONE GOT AN OLDER ONE FOR SALE. LOOKING TO BUILD ONE UP FOR MY SON???


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

*Check it out fellas. capitans newest creatiion
He painted and put the interior in the car and Oscar did the murals.*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

capitan is the man!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 2 2009, 06:08 PM~13766642
> *Check it out fellas. capitans newest creatiion
> He painted and put the interior in the car and Oscar did the murals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lil Homie has got skills :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR X

My pedal car project


----------



## nacho

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 2 2009, 06:08 PM~13766642
> *Check it out fellas. capitans newest creatiion
> He painted and put the interior in the car and Oscar did the murals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Way to go Capitan!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 2 2009, 06:08 PM~13766642
> *Check it out fellas. capitans newest creatiion
> He painted and put the interior in the car and Oscar did the murals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THE LIL HOMIES AND THERE RANFLAS


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 3 2009, 12:05 PM~13771012
> *My pedal car project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice pedal cars..

we should get a pedal car show going..


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO




----------



## DiegoPat

Saw these pictures on another website.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@May 11 2009, 03:54 PM~13855451
> *Saw these pictures on another website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha pretty sik


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@May 11 2009, 04:54 PM~13855451
> *Saw these pictures on another website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 5 2009, 04:44 AM~13788711
> *nice pedal cars..
> 
> we should get a pedal car show going..
> *


Sup Paul , no Bike and Pedal Show this year ?  last years was *GREAT* :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 7 2009, 06:43 AM~12630975
> *Old Memories (So LA) Pedal Cars Car Club and Old Memories (So LA) Bike Club was featured in LRM this month..check it out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

SOME FROM SAN DIEGO COUNTY, COMMING SOON,,, :biggrin: MEMBERS ONLY CC NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO :worship:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Nov 9 2005, 10:32 PM~4176261
> *
> *


MEMBERS ONLY CC, PEDDAL BUG,AND BLUE PEDDAL BOMB,,, SAN DIEGO COUNTY ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

is that green pedal car on page two real? if so who owns it?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 05:39 PM~10037340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where do you get a 62 pedal car from who make them?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 10:50 AM~10025158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can anyone give me any info on who owns this and how to get ahold of the owner? i wanna do a artical on this for the pedal car section of my magazine.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@May 29 2009, 01:14 AM~14034089
> *can anyone give me any info on who owns this and how to get ahold of the owner? i wanna do a artical on this for the pedal car section of my magazine.
> *


YES IS REAL,HES FROM THE LA AREA,,,, :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 29 2009, 04:16 AM~14034498
> *YES IS REAL,HES FROM THE LA AREA,,,, :0
> *


do you know how to contact him?


----------



## MzTinney

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@May 29 2009, 10:46 AM~14036933
> *do you know how to contact him?
> *


NO HE DOSENT REALLY SHOW THE CAR,BUT ITS ACTUALLY A GO CART... :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 29 2009, 07:09 PM~14041722
> *NO HE DOSENT REALLY SHOW THE CAR,BUT ITS ACTUALLY A GO CART... :0
> *


hopefully i can see him in san bernardino!


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@May 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14042563
> *hopefully i can see him in san bernardino!
> *


DONT THINK SO ,NEVER SEEN IT ARROUND,, HOPE 2 C U THERE IM TAKING MY SONS PEDDAL CAR, AND MY LIL GIRLS SCOOTER, AND NEPHEWS PEDDAL BUG,,AND MY REGAL. C U THERE HOMIE,,, :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Nov 9 2005, 10:32 PM~4176261
> *
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 29 2009, 08:31 PM~14042690
> *DONT THINK SO ,NEVER SEEN IT ARROUND,, HOPE 2 C U THERE IM TAKING MY SONS PEDDAL CAR, AND MY LIL GIRLS SCOOTER, AND NEPHEWS PEDDAL BUG,,AND MY REGAL. C U THERE HOMIE,,, :0
> *


keep an eye out for me i will be passing flyers out so if you want you can post a flyer by your display flyer will say "look for me in "SPROCKETS MAGAZINE" with the web address, let me know?


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@May 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14042938
> *keep an eye out for me i will be passing flyers out so if you want you can post a flyer by your display flyer will say "look for me in "SPROCKETS MAGAZINE" with the web address, let me know?
> *


KOOL HOMIE C U THERE NEXT WEEK,,,,,GOOD LUCK WITH UR PROGECT


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA




----------



## All Out Customs

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA




----------



## MR GREGGO

My Daughta Ranflita : "La Bombita"
Eastriddaz C.C and JOker Brand Europe.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 3 2009, 10:17 AM~14082440
> *My Daughta Ranflita : "La Bombita"
> Eastriddaz C.C and JOker Brand Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 3 2009, 07:17 PM~14082440
> *My Daughta Ranflita : "La Bombita"
> Eastriddaz C.C and JOker Brand Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

many's pedal car from eastridaz cc


----------



## lowlife-biker

oh shit double post :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 3 2009, 12:50 PM~14083735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many's pedal car from eastridaz cc
> *


One of the best pedal cars I've seen yet! Murals gave it the final touch! Awesome work homie!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

SICK PEDDAL CAR HOMIE


----------



## MR GREGGO

thanx homies....all tha work is done by french artists....paintjob, goldplating, interrior.....


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 5 2009, 08:39 AM~14101339
> *thanx homies....all tha work is done by french artists....paintjob, goldplating, interrior.....
> *


TTT for frenchies :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Sick work...very nice job.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 3 2009, 10:17 AM~14082440
> *My Daughta Ranflita : "La Bombita"
> Eastriddaz C.C and JOker Brand Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is one of the nicest peadle cars I have ever seen.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

MY HOMIES DAUGHTER'S RYDE,REPPIN UNIQUES.......ALSO HAS AIR BAGS ON IT TOO


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 9 2009, 05:13 PM~14142581
> *MY HOMIES DAUGHTER'S RYDE,REPPIN UNIQUES.......ALSO HAS AIR BAGS ON IT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the switch of the air in the dash?
if it is thats straight pimpin


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 9 2009, 04:13 PM~14142581
> *MY HOMIES DAUGHTER'S RYDE,REPPIN UNIQUES.......ALSO HAS AIR BAGS ON IT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Any more pics and where did he get the 58 ???


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 9 2009, 07:13 PM~14142581
> *MY HOMIES DAUGHTER'S RYDE,REPPIN UNIQUES.......ALSO HAS AIR BAGS ON IT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 10 2009, 06:46 AM~14147996
> *is the switch of the air in the dash?
> if it is thats straight pimpin
> *


 :biggrin: YEA ,ITS IN THE DASH,FRONT N REAR,I'LL TRY TO GET SUM MORE PICS ,OR THE VIDEO OF IT HOPPIN....


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 9 2009, 05:13 PM~14142581
> *MY HOMIES DAUGHTER'S RYDE,REPPIN UNIQUES.......ALSO HAS AIR BAGS ON IT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats awesome Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 3 2009, 10:17 AM~14082440
> *My Daughta Ranflita : "La Bombita"
> Eastriddaz C.C and JOker Brand Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 3 2009, 12:50 PM~14083735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many's pedal car from eastridaz cc
> *


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

SEE IF THIS COMES OUT,1 OF THE HOMIES FROM THE CLUB MADE HIM THIS VIDEO......
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=58854291


----------



## LowRider_69

were do you guys get them at ?


----------



## lesstime

worked for me cool looking


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 9 2009, 05:13 PM~14142581
> *MY HOMIES DAUGHTER'S RYDE,REPPIN UNIQUES.......ALSO HAS AIR BAGS ON IT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



vERY VERY NICE!!!!!

good work guys


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 9 2009, 05:13 PM~14142581
> *MY HOMIES DAUGHTER'S RYDE,REPPIN UNIQUES.......ALSO HAS AIR BAGS ON IT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaang.....That Pedal Car looks tight bro!


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA




----------



## lowlife-biker

the hopping is cool


----------



## vegASS

:cheesy: very very good job
where is the set up?


----------



## cordova 432

my lil bunnies pedal car :biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB




----------



## Grimmis

My Sons Pedal Car


----------



## cordova 432

better pics 2 come


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 18 2009, 08:00 AM~14226838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 18 2009, 08:00 AM~14226838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Dang...Now dat's the sh*t! :worship:


----------



## cordova 432

FLAkes uffin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

I AM WORKING ON THIS ONE FOR MY SON WAITING ON CHROME AND LEATHER SEAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trixed

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jun 17 2009, 04:46 PM~14220442
> *My Sons Pedal Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you just get it pin striped?, if so i think a saw some pics of it


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 19 2009, 09:32 AM~14238476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM WORKING ON THIS ONE FOR MY SON WAITING ON CHROME  AND LEATHER SEAT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looking awesome homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I like the stripings on it...who striped it? I'm looking to pinstripe my son's pedal car too.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 19 2009, 09:32 AM~14238476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM WORKING ON THIS ONE FOR MY SON WAITING ON CHROME  AND LEATHER SEAT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice body, whered you find it?


----------



## Grimmis




----------



## trixed

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jun 22 2009, 05:34 AM~14260157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yea nice! jose does some clean work, can't want till i catch him in town so he can stripe my truck


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jun 22 2009, 04:34 AM~14260157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Daaamn! Awesome pedal car man! 
Nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Grimmis

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jun 22 2009, 05:03 PM~14264640
> *:0 Daaamn!  Awesome pedal car man!
> Nice work! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## Grimmis

> _Originally posted by trixed_@Jun 22 2009, 03:38 PM~14263820
> *yea nice!  jose does some clean work, can't want till i catch him in town so he can stripe my truck
> *



Thanks, Yes he does!


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 20 2009, 01:33 AM~14245893
> *nice body, whered you find it?
> *


GARAGE SALE JUST GOT LUCKY ONE OF THE MEMBERS FOUND IT FOR ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jun 19 2009, 06:34 PM~14243074
> *Looking awesome homie!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the stripings on it...who striped it?  I'm looking to pinstripe my son's pedal car too.
> *


THE GUYS NAME IS PELON PM ME IF YOU WANT HIS # HE DOES REAL GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

*Got some pedal cars for sale, pm me if interested*









*1950's Murray Pedal Boat*










*Rare COE 2nd from top, and some other 50's murray*


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 25 2009, 06:43 AM~14292616
> *Got some pedal cars for sale, pm me if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950's Murray Pedal Boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare COE 2nd from top, and some other 50's murray
> *


how much for the blue body standing against the wall?


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 23 2009, 12:14 PM~14273437
> *THE GUYS NAME IS PELON  PM ME IF YOU WANT HIS #  HE DOES REAL GOOD WORK :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks bro!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## lordofthefords

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 22 2009, 05:46 PM~14265814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 25 2009, 09:44 AM~14294166
> *how much for the blue body standing against the wall?
> *


sorry man they are ALL gone..thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jun 29 2009, 09:27 PM~14335520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jun 29 2009, 10:27 PM~14335520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Nov 9 2005, 10:32 PM~4176261
> *
> *


NICE,, THE TWO IN THE MIDDLE ,FROM MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO,,, :0


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## el-rimo

someone have a pedal car wheel for sale?or a website to order one?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 4 2009, 05:03 AM~14378401
> *someone have a pedal car wheel for sale?or a website to order one?
> *


Check this out  

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Default.aspx


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 4 2009, 09:26 AM~14379234
> *Check this out
> 
> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Default.aspx
> *


thank you bro


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 4 2009, 11:44 AM~14380034
> *thank you bro
> *


Any time Homie hope it helps out


----------



## 64Rag

Where can I find the wire wheels and white walls for a pedal car?


----------



## lowlife-biker

this would be badass, dropped and painted


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 9 2009, 09:25 AM~14422479
> *this would be badass, dropped and painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DiegoPat

*Here's my sons Pedal Car just back from the Paint Shop...Kandy Brandywine
w/Microflakes and Racing Stripe.* :biggrin: 
_Big thanks to Dirty Steve of Knight Owls CC Orange County for the awesome Paint work._:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


















*Something extra for the Pedal Car.......Engraved SAFETY STAR* 
_Big thanks to Joel of Jagster Laser cutting! _:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 









*Up next..... Pinstripings, Gold & Silver Leafings, and Custom Interior..... Stay Tuned. * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SGREGAL

can someone pm me .. where do you get tires from... i cant find them anywhere.thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jul 9 2009, 05:58 PM~14427880
> *Here's my sons Pedal Car just back from the Paint Shop...Kandy Brandywine
> w/Microflakes and Racing Stripe.  :biggrin:
> Big thanks to Dirty Steve of Knight Owls CC Orange County for the awesome Paint work.:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something extra for the Pedal Car.......Engraved SAFETY STAR
> Big thanks to Joel of Jagster Laser cutting!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next..... Pinstripings, Gold & Silver Leafings, and Custom Interior..... Stay Tuned.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 408models

*I THOUGHT I WOULD POST THE START OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR THAT I'M TRYING TO GET DONE FOR HIS FIRST B-DAY IN AUGUST. 
.*


*I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO GET SOME EARLY PICS OF THE BEGINING CAUSE THE CAMERA WAS CHARGING, BUT IT WAS A USED ONE AND LOOKED LIKE THE FIRST PIC.*


----------



## DiegoPat

Just had my son's pedal car pinstriped and chrome re-plated. :biggrin: 

Big thanks to the homie _Cisneros_ for slaying some paint on it.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jul 13 2009, 07:58 PM~14463498
> *Just had my son's pedal car pinstriped and chrome re-plated.  :biggrin:
> 
> Big thanks to the homie Cisneros for slaying some paint on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick Homie  lovin the pin striping


----------



## Made You A Hater




----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 16 2009, 08:33 AM~14491583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats tight homie. You got a nick name for it? heres the one I customized for my neice and the one im making for my son


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 16 2009, 03:07 PM~14495335
> *Thats tight homi heres the one I customized for my neice and the one im making for my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R THEY AFTER MARKET WHEEL AND TIRE OR DID U MAKE THEM ? IF U CAN LET ME KNOW REAL NICE BIKES AND TRAILER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

All my toys are customized,
Wheels and rims were bought then customized by adding white wall
No I did not construct any of the fenders.

the pink trike has custom candy paint with pinstripe,
frenched bicycle headlight, 
custom shortened bicycle handle grips 
added antenna, mufflers, mirror, and radio flyer tricycle seat,

the green one is highley cutomized


----------



## leo




----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 16 2009, 06:07 PM~14495335
> *Thats tight homie. You got a nick name for it? heres the one I customized for my neice and the one im making for my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: the green one is bad ass homie


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 15 2009, 04:49 PM~14485692
> *looks sick Homie  lovin the pin striping
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 16 2009, 08:33 AM~14491583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That tricycle is off the chain man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat

> Now that's what I'm talkin bout! :thumbsup:
> I really dig the custom trailer! Nice work bro!


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 16 2009, 11:33 AM~14491583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got the seat back today


----------



## leo

:thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 02:44 PM~14505661
> *got the seat back today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks awesome bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jul 17 2009, 08:45 PM~14507151
> *Looks awesome bro! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Made You A Hater




----------



## leo

Here are so shots of my trike with its final touchs cell phone pics sorry


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 20 2009, 05:51 PM~14527880
> *Here are so shots of my trike with its final touchs cell phone pics sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeee :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 20 2009, 01:44 PM~14527093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just Lovin those Tricycles bro. Nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 20 2009, 02:51 PM~14527880
> *Here are so shots of my trike with its final touchs cell phone pics sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another awesome job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 16 2009, 08:33 AM~14491583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sick Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> Now that's what I'm talkin bout! :thumbsup:
> I really dig the custom trailer! Nice work bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Badass :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 20 2009, 02:51 PM~14527880
> *Here are so shots of my trike with its final touchs cell phone pics sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Feb 13 2009, 08:19 PM~12997912
> *not a pedal car
> my daughter in her custom painted 62 impala wagon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> candy,patterns,and pin striped by ~DANNY D~
> *




wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww best 1 yet :cheesy:


----------



## serg1950

old skool stroller for sale candy purple chrome plated handle and and bottom rack asking $100 for more info call sergio @ (209)450-3550 ill post pics up later :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## 408models

*HERES AN UPDATE ON MY SON PEDAL CAR.*


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Jul 21 2009, 12:24 PM~14539768
> *old skool stroller for sale candy purple chrome plated handle and and bottom rack asking $100 for more info call sergio @ (209)450-3550 ill post pics up later  :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS YET :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

Here's one, I've been working on one for a homie's son


























Patterns:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 22 2009, 11:58 AM~14550059
> *Here's one, I've been working on one for a homie's son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Homie  those patterns are sick :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2009, 08:17 AM~14547888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies




----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 22 2009, 04:30 PM~14552311
> *Looks good Homie   those patterns are sick :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, we'll see how they turn out underneath the Kandy


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 22 2009, 08:32 PM~14555307
> *Thanks, we'll see how they turn out underneath the Kandy
> *


Should turn out good Homie   make sure and post up pics :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 22 2009, 11:58 AM~14550059
> *Here's one, I've been working on one for a homie's son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your pedal car is coming out sick man. Can't wait to see it with the Kandy coat. 
Great job man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jul 26 2009, 11:38 AM~14585475
> *Your pedal car is coming out sick man.  Can't wait to see it with the Kandy coat.
> Great job man!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## cordova 432

1st show and she got 3rd all this was done in a week








gator gutz








house of colorhot pink pearl pink flkes and a blue spin drift :nicoderm:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by cordova 432_@Jul 27 2009, 02:03 PM~14595416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st show and she got 3rd all this was done in a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gator gutz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> house of colorhot pink pearl pink flkes and a blue spin drift :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by cordova 432_@Jul 27 2009, 03:03 PM~14595416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st show and she got 3rd all this was done in a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gator gutz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> house of colorhot pink pearl pink flkes and a blue spin drift :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## cordova 432

:biggrin: thanxs fixin 2 add some stiping and silvef leaf and some engraving


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2009, 08:16 AM~14547877
> *HERES AN UPDATE ON MY SON PEDAL CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good work there bro


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by cordova 432_@Jul 27 2009, 02:03 PM~14595416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st show and she got 3rd all this was done in a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gator gutz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> house of colorhot pink pearl pink flkes and a blue spin drift :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE


----------



## SGREGAL

very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## cordova 432

should i 2 tone it


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2009, 08:17 AM~14547888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok bro lets add pic... :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 10 2009, 01:03 PM~14726248
> *ok bro lets add pic... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alfaro you did those? they look really good. I need some work done i'll talk with jesse. let you.


----------



## 408models

*UPDATE ON MICKEY MADNESS*

*ok so i got my sons pedal car back today from the homie ALFAROAIRBRUSH, and he did some air work on it and man this thing came out sik* :worship: :wow: *He did all the mural work along with some extra detail on it. Next will be some pinstriping and little bit of work and it should be done this week for his b-day on saturday *:biggrin: 

*NO FLASH*











*WITH FLASH*


----------



## 408models

MORE PICS


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 10 2009, 06:05 PM~14729259
> *MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

Coming along


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 10 2009, 07:19 PM~14730035
> *Coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAAAMN!...it's turning out pretty sick homie. That Tangerine top coat will just make it more radical. Good work bro! Keep us posted.


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB




----------



## 408models

*HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR, JUST NEED TO CLEAR COAT AND SOME MINOR DETAIL* :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 24 2009, 10:57 AM~14862676
> *HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR, JUST NEED TO CLEAR COAT AND SOME MINOR DETAIL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that seat is awesome!!! only a mickey fan would have thought of the buttons :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

my verson of ramone what yall think so far


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

NICE


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 24 2009, 08:57 AM~14862676
> *HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR, JUST NEED TO CLEAR COAT AND SOME MINOR DETAIL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool, prety original bro :thumbsup:


----------



## cordova 432

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14903961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my verson of ramone what yall think so far
> *



Looks Good! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

that's going to be one lucky kid.:biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 24 2009, 09:57 AM~14862676
> *HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR, JUST NEED TO CLEAR COAT AND SOME MINOR DETAIL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Love the seat. My one year old loves that show.


----------



## 43271




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice RIDE!


----------



## 43271

GRACIAS OLD MEMORIESLACO ITS MY LIL BOYS RIDE MR WILD CHILD


----------



## EL RAIDER

just got this




































going to match the bike


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by 43271_@Aug 30 2009, 07:07 PM~14929528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 2 2009, 05:09 PM~14962883
> *just got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to match the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, Where you get it?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 2 2009, 05:09 PM~14962883
> *just got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to match the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why don't you try sumthin new?


----------



## Grimmis

Got it Upholstered!!!


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Sep 5 2009, 12:06 PM~14989295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it Upholstered!!!
> *


NICE!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Sep 5 2009, 12:06 PM~14989295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it Upholstered!!!
> *


siiick


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms+Sep 4 2009, 08:08 PM~14985153-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, Where you get it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Sep 5 2009, 07:55 AM~14987879
> *why don't you try sumthin new?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Grimmis

TTT


----------



## DiegoPat

HAVE A SAFE & GREAT LABOR DAY WEEKEND TO ALL THE DAD'S OUT THERE! 

KEEP THOSE RADICAL KIDDIE RIDES COMIN! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Sep 5 2009, 01:06 PM~14989295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it Upholstered!!!
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 5 2009, 11:47 PM~14993908
> *I forgot
> :dunno:
> *


don't get me wrong I love the look.
But when you already have a car and a bike in that style i'd go for sumthin new.


----------



## Grimmis

BACK TTT!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 7 2009, 12:30 PM~15004282
> *don't get me wrong I love the look.
> But when you already have a car and a bike in that style i'd go for sumthin new.
> *



I just think it will look nice to have them all 3 post up together :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

any ideas on wat can i do to my lil daughter pedal car im thinking of CANDY PAINT PATTERNS N SOME MURALS!

CAN YA HELP ME OUT 1ST PEDAL CAR SO NEED YA OG`S HELP!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Grimmis




----------



## theoso8




----------



## Michi




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice custom!


----------



## gonzalj

Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Where did you get the rims from?


----------



## Michi

I found them on ebay by chance


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Sep 9 2009, 05:15 PM~15030496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!  :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Sep 9 2009, 04:15 PM~15030496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIMPIN..............


----------



## Michi

Thanks everyone... I don't have a name for my Pedal Car yet... Any ideas will be greatly appreciated =)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Sep 11 2009, 11:10 AM~15049654
> *Thanks everyone... I don't have a name for my Pedal Car yet... Any ideas will be greatly appreciated =)
> *


baby blues :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Sep 9 2009, 05:15 PM~15030496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15017035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Sep 10 2009, 06:53 AM~15036567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Where did you get the rims from?
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 43271_@Aug 30 2009, 07:07 PM~14929528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Michi

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 8 2009, 03:13 PM~15017035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Michi




----------



## joe bristol




----------



## mr.casper

can any one let me know how i can make my pedal car lower?
show only no cruiser!


----------



## Michi




----------



## It's Johnny

i know someone here got one for sale... where ya at?? looking to buy one for my nephew.


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Sep 9 2009, 05:15 PM~15030496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Michi

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Oct 3 2009, 10:00 AM~15257176
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks... It's still in progress... Next stop is to get a Mural done at the bottom.


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 8 2009, 03:13 PM~15017035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS TIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj

My 2 year old Grandson's Pedal car back from the painter. Next stop pinstripping. 









My 1 year son's is next (yea, it's pink for know, but will be candy red pretty soon)










Then my 4 year grandsons will be repainted also


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## caddionly

ttt


----------



## Abie




----------



## 26jd

:loco:


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

Toy from Soviet Union: *PEDAL HORSE *(1960)








changed it today on a 0,8L bottle of delux vodka (6,65 USD)


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Oct 19 2009, 06:42 AM~15399314
> *My 2 year old Grandson's Pedal car back from the painter. Next stop pinstripping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1 year son's is next (yea, it's pink for know, but will be candy red pretty soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my 4 year grandsons will be repainted also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Sep 9 2009, 06:43 AM~15024476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN thats hard as hell!!!!!!


----------



## DiegoPat

*My son's Ferrari F2 Pedal Car... :biggrin: *


































_*Special thanks to Cisneros Pinstriping, Starkey Autotrim and Dirty Steve's for their kind help in this project. :biggrin: *_


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Oct 31 2009, 09:43 PM~15525858
> *My son's Ferrari F2 Pedal Car... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Cisneros Pinstriping, Starkey Autotrim and Dirty Steve's for their kind help in this project.  :biggrin:
> *


whered you get the wheels at?? :0


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 31 2009, 10:41 PM~15526245
> *whered you get the wheels at?? :0
> *


*Those are the stock wheels that came with the pedal car. 
I just taped/masked them up and did a single stage white on the tires. :biggrin: *


----------



## cordova 432

i just picked this dump truck up


----------



## cordova 432




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Oct 31 2009, 09:43 PM~15525858
> *My son's Ferrari F2 Pedal Car... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Cisneros Pinstriping, Starkey Autotrim and Dirty Steve's for their kind help in this project.  :biggrin:
> *


Nice


----------



## cordova 432

uffin: uffin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

MEMBERS ONLY C.C :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## leo

Love the trike Homie ^^^^^^


----------



## Members64

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Nov 16 2009, 09:47 AM~15678601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEMBERS ONLY C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD,, WHERES THE REST OF THE LINE UP..


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Nov 17 2009, 04:31 PM~15694255
> *LOOKING GOOD,, WHERES THE REST OF THE LINE UP..
> *


THATS THE ONLY PICTURES SHE TOOK :dunno:


----------



## cordova 432

:thumbsup:


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Oct 28 2009, 08:23 PM~15491733
> *Toy from Soviet Union: PEDAL HORSE (1960)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## EL RAIDER

keep them coming


----------



## jonarellano

I have a friend that has a deluxe sad face fire truck it has sat out side for about 3 years what do you think would be a fair price to offer her for it


----------



## JUNE BUG--> $JF

MIGHT OR MIGHT NOT SALE HIT ME WIT OFFERS OR TRADES PM ME :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I just got my new wheels but it sits up high and I'm not sure if I want to cut this car it's my daughters and I hate for it to be nonusable even though she'll never ride it but for it to stay functional is always good.I also order a plaque for it I have an extra wheel for the 5th wheel and I'm sending the wheels and the grill and bumpers,windshield,steering wheel, and all that to get plated in a few weeks.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## RND GRAFFIX




----------



## hnicustoms

nice ............ :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## cordova 432

just had to do it


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by cordova 432_@Dec 10 2009, 02:05 PM~15937978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just had to do it
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

*This months LRM and Streetlow Magazine , Old Memories (So LA) Prez. El Capitan's pedal car *
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

any more pics of SWIFT's murals.... :dunno: dat air brush lookin' good  :wow: :loco:


----------



## BASH3R

any one got five radio flyer spoke wheels wheels for sale?? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

got one today


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I need some help from you guys.. I bought a pedal car and wondered if anyone knew anything about this particalar one. If so please pm me thank you.


----------



## Raguness

Murray Flat Face.


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 24 2009, 04:57 PM~16081497
> *got one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT TE SAME ONE TOOO! :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 24 2009, 04:57 PM~16081497
> *got one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 27 2009, 03:52 AM~16099789
> *:uh:
> *


lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 26 2009, 07:08 AM~16092644
> *Murray Flat Face.
> *



Thank you very much


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 27 2009, 02:52 AM~16099789
> *:uh:
> *


wtf???


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 27 2009, 11:13 AM~16101454
> *wtf???
> *


let her know wuts up :angry: 






:0 






:biggrin:


----------



## fresnocustoms559

Jeffrey James 2009 XMAS gift!!! Wata gift!!!!

By: FRESNO CUSTOMS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Dec 29 2009, 12:22 AM~16118607
> *Jeffrey James 2009 XMAS gift!!! Wata gift!!!!
> 
> By:  FRESNO CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THHATS CLEAN!!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Nov 16 2009, 09:47 AM~15678601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEMBERS ONLY C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MEMBERS ONLY,,,MINNIS..TTT :0


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 26 2009, 01:21 AM~16092291
> *I need some help from you guys.. I bought a pedal car and wondered if anyone knew anything about this particalar one. If so please pm me thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PEDDAL CAR..HOW MUCH DID U PAY FOR IT..I SOLD MY HOMIE ONE LIKE THAT,,CHECK IT OUT UNDER FLEETWOOD PENA,,,,,,OR MEMBERS ONLY CC,,ON THE BIKE FORUM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 27 2009, 11:15 PM~16107326
> *let her know wuts up :angry:
> :0
> :biggrin:
> *


shut up! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 29 2009, 01:16 PM~16123279
> *shut up!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 11 2009, 03:52 PM~14164230
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its is still considerd a pedal car even if it doesnt have anything to pedal it with??


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2009, 09:12 PM~16127932
> *its is still considerd a pedal car even if it doesnt have anything to pedal it with??
> *


YES IT DOSSE... :0


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2009, 11:55 AM~16101311
> *Thank you very much
> *


No problem


----------



## jonarellano

all of the pedal cars are bad ass.


----------



## Amahury760

CAN SOMEONE POST THE 2 PEDDAL CARS THAT ARE ON POST YOUR RIDES UNDER,,,THE SICK ONE PHOTOGRAPY.....THEY ARE KOOL....THANX..


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Dec 5 2009, 12:21 AM~15878021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Dec 29 2009, 12:22 AM~16118607
> *Jeffrey James 2009 XMAS gift!!! Wata gift!!!!
> 
> By:  FRESNO CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Badass Homie


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

Just bought this for my boys. Got it for $45 on Craigslist :biggrin: 








































Dont know much about it but Im gonna build it and let them have fun with it.


----------



## lilwill1999

show is april 10th 2010 best of show 500.00 best bike 200.00 and hop 200.00 need more info hit up will at [email protected] or 520)971-0432 pre -reg just e mail me 20.00$pre reg for cars 15.00$for bikes 20.00 for $ hop bombs/50/60/70/80/90/newer/luxury/trucks/suv/motorcycles/bikes/peddlecars/trikes/1st and 2nd place classifications steet mild semi full radical


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 25 2008, 12:58 PM~10733471
> *a pot of water over a heated stove top and soak the wheel in it and then the tire will loosen up and then you can get the tire off
> *


How long do you soak them I tried it and ripped my fucking tire so now I have to order a new one


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

Took it apart today!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 7 2010, 11:12 PM~16222152
> *CAN SOMEONE POST THE 2 PEDDAL CARS THAT ARE ON POST YOUR RIDES UNDER,,,THE SICK ONE PHOTOGRAPY.....THEY ARE KOOL....THANX..
> *


THIS ONE????


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 16 2010, 09:22 PM~16313215
> *THIS ONE????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO NOT THAT ONE THERE WAS 3 OTHERS ON THE SICK 1 PHOTOGRAPHY,,,,,THEY WHERE AT THE PICNIC ON THE FIRST.... :wow:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 16 2010, 10:28 PM~16314197
> *NO NOT THAT ONE THERE WAS 3 OTHERS ON THE SICK 1 PHOTOGRAPHY,,,,,THEY WHERE AT THE PICNIC ON THE FIRST.... :wow:
> *


----------



## OMAR760

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 16 2010, 11:57 PM~16314400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTMFT..MEMBERS ONLY. CC..SAN DIEGO.. :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 16 2010, 11:57 PM~16314400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE R SICKKKK!!!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 16 2010, 11:57 PM~16314400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX,, HOMIE FOR POSTING THOSE PICTURES ,,,,BAD AZZ RIGHT THERE....MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS..OUT OF SAN DIEGO..REPRESENTING AT THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC..


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Nov 16 2009, 09:47 AM~15678601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEMBERS ONLY C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS..SAN DIEGO CALI....


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 16 2010, 11:57 PM~16314400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS...SAN DIEGO..


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

nice!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 16 2010, 11:57 PM~16314400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Jan 11 2010, 12:52 AM~16252126
> *Just bought this for my boys. Got it for $45 on Craigslist :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know much about it but Im gonna build it and let them have fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice find Homie


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 21 2010, 06:00 PM~16367833
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE IM GLADD U LIKE IT....ITS MY SONS CAR REPRESENTING MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS...OUT OF SAN DIEGO CALI...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 15 2009, 07:16 PM~15992715
> *This months LRM and Streetlow Magazine , Old Memories (So LA) Prez. El Capitan's pedal car
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey sergio whats new!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 16 2010, 11:57 PM~16314400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REPRESENTING..SAN DIEGO.......TEAM CALI ... :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I finally sent all this stuff out for gold plating I have the dollar in the pic for size reference when I was getting a price quote.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HOW MUCH FOR SOME THING LIKE THIS ORIGINAL WOULD GO FOR


----------



## syked1

browse ebay in the collectables section or under collectiables/transport or simply ebay search pedal car and you will get some results


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 26 2010, 04:35 PM~16419420
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME THING LIKE THIS ORIGINAL WOULD GO FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEEN ONE OF THESE THIS PAST WEEKEND ..FOR $150...THE LADY DID NOT SELL IT IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED..HIT ME IP ..ITS OG...CANDY BLUE..AND THE BOTTOM IS BLACK...... :0


----------



## Amahury760

MY DAUGHTER, LESLIE'S SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO... :wow:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2010, 05:54 PM~16419632
> *browse ebay in the collectables section or under collectiables/transport or simply ebay search pedal car and you will get some results
> *



THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 28 2010, 02:52 AM~16437586
> *I SEEN ONE OF THESE THIS PAST WEEKEND ..FOR $150...THE LADY DID NOT SELL IT IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED..HIT ME IP ..ITS OG...CANDY BLUE..AND THE BOTTOM IS BLACK...... :0
> *



JUST GOT ONE THANK YOU!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 28 2010, 02:41 AM~16437682
> *MY DAUGHTER, LESLIE'S SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 22 2010, 12:31 AM~16372954
> *THANX HOMIE IM GLADD U  LIKE IT....ITS MY SONS CAR REPRESENTING MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS...OUT OF SAN DIEGO CALI...
> *


my son loves roll'n his at the car shows too


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 28 2010, 02:41 AM~16437682
> *MY DAUGHTER, LESLIE'S SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

1st annual second look & Cesar Chavez Middle School Bike/ car model/art show support our 8th graders go to Washington DC shows @ 440 Arthur rd Watsonville 95076 Bikes $15 car models $10 art $10 spectators $5.00 entry 
show date: 2/6/10 
set up: 8 to 11 am
show : 11 to 4pm
I know there are a lot of bikes here in the 831 but if you don't have one then go check them out your $5.00 will go to a great cause......


----------



## Amahury760

MY DAUGHTER,,LESLIE..ON MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR...MEMBERS ONLY CC..SD.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 28 2010, 02:41 AM~16437682
> *MY DAUGHTER, LESLIE'S SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 5 2010, 04:43 AM~16519461
> *MY DAUGHTER,,LESLIE..ON MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR...MEMBERS ONLY CC..SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:11 AM~16537327
> *NICE RIDE
> *


THANX HOMIE...JUST REPAINTED...ITS GOLD AND BROWN..COMO VA EL BUGGY..


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 7 2010, 01:33 AM~16537446
> *THANX HOMIE...JUST REPAINTED...ITS GOLD AND BROWN..COMO VA EL BUGGY..
> *


   SLOW HOLMES BUT I HAVE THE PAINT FOR IT :biggrin: DUPONT CHAMELEON :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:38 AM~16537461
> *   SLOW HOLMES BUT I HAVE THE PAINT FOR IT  :biggrin: DUPONT CHAMELEON  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE..HOMIE..YA VISTE EL BUGGY DE MI SOBRINO...EL GOLD ONE ....CON CCUSTOM SEAT ..I ENGRAVING EN EL PARAVRISAS,,I EN LOS RINES.. :0 :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 7 2010, 02:34 AM~16537692
> *ORALE..HOMIE..YA VISTE EL BUGGY DE MI SOBRINO...EL GOLD ONE ....CON CCUSTOM SEAT ..I ENGRAVING EN EL PARAVRISAS,,I EN LOS RINES.. :0  :wow:
> *


simon esta chingon homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I got my plating back from Hernan so just need to paint my pedal car and pattern it out


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 5 2010, 03:43 AM~16519461
> *MY DAUGHTER,,LESLIE..ON MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR...MEMBERS ONLY CC..SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HNIC's LADY

These are my daughters pedal cars..... 1 full show and one thats just a daily driver......Her show buggy ( lil Mama) is soon to have a 24k gold chassis and a twisted heart steering wheel!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

Chopped roof, match box scale of my daughters buggy.....planned to be painted the same color with murals  XOXO


----------



## hnicustoms

THAS MY LOVE................... uffin: uffin: uffin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :rofl: :tongue: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 16 2010, 02:24 PM~16630217
> *niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


THANX ..HOMIE......OLD PICTURE..HAD IT REPAINTED.......GOLD AND BROWN....MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS.. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

lookin good bro


----------



## cordova 432




----------



## hnicustoms

MY WIFE AN I GOT THIS AT A SWAPMEET FOR $ 15.00....WE WILL GO KRAZY ON IT SOON.... :biggrin:


----------



## Macho2923




----------



## Macho2923




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

* My sons pedal car pained by the homie martin aka "MACHO2923"*


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 02:08 AM~16637852
> *THANX ..HOMIE......OLD PICTURE..HAD IT REPAINTED.......GOLD AND BROWN....MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 9 2009, 05:13 PM~14142581
> *MY HOMIES DAUGHTER'S RYDE,REPPIN UNIQUES.......ALSO HAS AIR BAGS ON IT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



STILL IN THE WORKS TRY TO MAKE A LIL SOME DIFERENT ON THIS PEDAL CAR GAME


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

I BUILT THIS FOR MY OLDEST DAUGTHER ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO..M REDOING THE INTIRE CAR. IS AIR RIDE SUSPENSION. SEE WHAT U GUYS THINK


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Feb 18 2010, 08:54 PM~16655496
> *I BUILT THIS FOR MY OLDEST DAUGTHER ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO..M REDOING THE INTIRE CAR. IS AIR RIDE SUSPENSION. SEE WHAT U GUYS THINK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> Very Nice!!
> :biggrin:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

My sons pedal car from this








to this


----------



## hnicustoms

nice....bad asss kolor.. uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms

nice....bad asss kolor.. uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

before....... 




























WORK IN PROGRESS..........


----------



## HNIC's LADY

MY BABY GIRLZ DAILY-DRIVER...THE BUGGY IS FULL SHOW


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:13 PM~16666509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BABY GIRLZ DAILY-DRIVER...THE BUGGY IS FULL SHOW
> *


NICE


----------



## GRodriguez

*LOOKIN GOOD  *


----------



## HNIC's LADY

lookin real good....


----------



## DiegoPat




----------



## HOE81




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 22 2010, 09:45 PM~16694924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY

I LIKE IT TO :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:13 PM~16666509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BABY GIRLZ DAILY-DRIVER...THE BUGGY IS FULL SHOW
> *


MY HOMIE HAS EXACTLY THE SAME ONE!!>...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 22 2010, 10:45 PM~16694924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY

YES... THOSE ARE STOCK...I NEEDED SOME THING THAT LOOKED O.G. STYLE SOME WHAT...HER DAILY...THE SHOW ONE IS GONA TAKE US A WILE :biggrin: uffin: BUT WERE STARTED.. :thumbsup: WE MAY MURAL THE HOOD uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 22 2010, 10:14 PM~16695445
> *YES... THOSE ARE STOCK...I NEEDED SOME THING THAT LOOKED O.G. STYLE SOME WHAT...HER DAILY...THE SHOW ONE IS GONA TAKE US A WILE :biggrin:  uffin: BUT WERE STARTED.. :thumbsup: WE MAY MURAL THE HOOD uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!...MY HOMIE IS GONNA CUSTOMIZE IT!!....LOT OF IDEAS FOR IT!


----------



## BASH3R

people get ready cause theres a crazy pedal car busting out this year


----------



## HNIC's LADY

:drama: uffin: :420: :drama: CANT WAIT TO SEE :wave: GOOD LUCK :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16695695
> *:drama:  uffin:  :420:  :drama: CANT WAIT TO SEE :wave: GOOD LUCK :wave:
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY

58 PAGES OF THE BADDEST PEDAL CARS........NAME SOME WERE ELSE BESIDES LAYITLOW..........NO WERE...THATS WY WE GOT TO STICK TO GETHER AN MAKE THIS THREAD HUGE :guns: :guns: :thumbsup: uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 22 2010, 10:19 PM~16695525
> *people get ready cause theres a crazy pedal car busting out this year
> *


R U SPYIN..ON ME..CUZZ IM BUSTING OUT ONE ..THIS YEAR.... :biggrin: OH AND A STROLLER,,,,AND ANOTHER SKOOTER.......OH WELL SINCE THE SECRETS OUT ...... :0  ..MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT  SAN DIEGO...


----------



## Amahury760

HERE'S WHATS COMMING OUT SOON OUT OF NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...MEMBERS ONLY ..KUSTOMS......JUST A LIL TASTE.......FOR 2010...MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS..TTMFT :wow: :0  NO SECRETS HERE.. :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2010, 01:03 AM~16697373
> *R U SPYIN..ON ME..CUZZ IM BUSTING OUT ONE ..THIS YEAR.... :biggrin: OH AND A STROLLER,,,,AND ANOTHER SKOOTER.......OH WELL SINCE THE SECRETS OUT ...... :0   ..MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT  SAN DIEGO...
> *


naw , not me playerim doing all the metal work and custom stuff 
my girl is the one building it :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2010, 02:03 AM~16697373
> *R U SPYIN..ON ME..CUZZ IM BUSTING OUT ONE ..THIS YEAR.... :biggrin: OH AND A STROLLER,,,,AND ANOTHER SKOOTER.......OH WELL SINCE THE SECRETS OUT ...... :0   ..MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT  SAN DIEGO...
> *


cant wait to see them!!!


----------



## HOE81

thanks am almost done with it gona post pics later ...


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2010, 02:18 AM~16697416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S WHATS COMMING OUT SOON OUT OF NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...MEMBERS ONLY ..KUSTOMS......JUST A LIL TASTE.......FOR 2010...MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS..TTMFT :wow:  :0   NO SECRETS HERE.. :angry:
> *



~*~ I love the paint...very nice work...~*~ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2010, 03:18 AM~16697416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S WHATS COMMING OUT SOON OUT OF NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...MEMBERS ONLY ..KUSTOMS......JUST A LIL TASTE.......FOR 2010...MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS..TTMFT :wow:  :0   NO SECRETS HERE.. :angry:
> *


bad ass paint job


----------



## cordova 432

:0


----------



## HOE81




----------



## HNIC's LADY

:0


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 23 2010, 06:06 AM~16697887
> *naw , not me playerim doing all the metal work and custom stuff
> my girl is the one building it :biggrin:
> *


JUST PLAYIN HOMIE DO UR THANG.... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 23 2010, 06:46 AM~16697979
> *cant wait to see them!!!
> *


WILL BE READY FOR SANDIEGO MARCH...21ST.....ITS ACTUALY MY LIL NEPHEWS HES THE ONE DOING ALL THE WORK... :0 MEMBERS ONLY KUSTOMS...


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 23 2010, 05:46 PM~16703632
> *~*~ I love the paint...very nice work...~*~ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX ..ITS MY 15 YR...OLD NEPHEWS..HE ALSO OWNS THE GOLD BUG IN HERE...MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS.....SAN DIEGO.. :wow:


----------



## Amahury760

:0


> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 23 2010, 07:07 PM~16704481
> *bad ass paint job
> *


GRACIAS SURENO...ES DE MI SOBRINO...EL MISMO QUE TIENE EL BUGGY GOLD... :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'm sanding mine now so I can get it ready for that candy paint :biggrin: then I'll throw all that gold plating I had done and get the seat done and should be good to go no crazy customizing for me just a little show car for the kiddo


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2010, 02:18 AM~16697416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S WHATS COMMING OUT SOON OUT OF NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...MEMBERS ONLY ..KUSTOMS......JUST A LIL TASTE.......FOR 2010...MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS..TTMFT :wow:  :0   NO SECRETS HERE.. :angry:
> *


koo paint whose doing it ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 24 2010, 03:49 AM~16709182
> *koo paint whose doing it ? :thumbsup:
> *


OUR [email protected] THE SHOP...MEMBERS ONLY..KUSTOMS.......HERE IN OCEANSIDE..CALI.. :0


----------



## Amahury760

.....................MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR.....MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN DIEGO...TTT


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 24 2010, 03:02 PM~16713215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR.....MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN DIEGO...TTT
> *


   nice


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2010, 02:18 AM~16697416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S WHATS COMMING OUT SOON OUT OF NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...MEMBERS ONLY ..KUSTOMS......JUST A LIL TASTE.......FOR 2010...MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS..TTMFT :wow:  :0   NO SECRETS HERE.. :angry:
> *


   sick


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 24 2010, 03:02 PM~16713215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR.....MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN DIEGO...TTT
> *


looks good Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 23 2010, 07:24 PM~16704695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 1 2010, 05:51 PM~16763826
> *looks good Homie
> *


THANX.....CHUKO....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 24 2010, 03:02 PM~16713215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR.....MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN DIEGO...TTT
> *





da niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox

Volunteer Fire Truck #2 Pedal Car













































new in the box $200 shipped


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 2 2010, 01:45 PM~16773115
> *da niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:
> *


THANX ...EL RAIDER.....WILL BE SHOWING STRONG ...IN SAN DIEGO MARCH 21ST...MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS TTMFT... :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 24 2010, 04:02 PM~16713215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR.....MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN DIEGO...TTT
> *


nice paint job homie


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 3 2010, 02:00 AM~16781009
> *nice paint job homie
> *


GRACIAS ..HOMIE..COMO VA EL BOCHITO......VW... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## dave_st214

my daughter washing down her ride getting ready for a cruise


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 3 2010, 01:52 AM~16780967
> *THANX ...EL RAIDER.....WILL BE SHOWING STRONG ...IN SAN DIEGO MARCH 21ST...MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS TTMFT... :wow:
> *



good luck  post some pics.......


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 5 2010, 01:44 PM~16806472
> *my daughter washing down her ride getting ready for a cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: 

















NICE................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 5 2010, 01:44 PM~16806472
> *my daughter washing down her ride getting ready for a cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

*Took this pics a few years ago, just found it on a back up disc!
The guy used four furnace belt pulleys for the wheels, made up fake little disc brakes too! Thought it was a cool idea. *


----------



## 67 hollywood

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 6 2010, 07:22 AM~16812189
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn thats hott


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO....MY LIL GIRLS.....LESLIE'S...SCOOTER.. :wow:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

some nice stuff out there!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 6 2010, 08:59 PM~16816481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO....MY LIL GIRLS.....LESLIE'S...SCOOTER.. :wow:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

silver base is layed down we have all the undercarriage parts hanging and painted and the wheels


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

Got our parts back from the chromer








And Engraver :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Mar 9 2010, 07:09 PM~16843449
> * Got our parts back from the chromer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Engraver :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

we threw a little candy yellow in there to show different shades of the red and we are gonna do some magenta and purple topped off with some blue pinstripe I hope it looks good










after one coat of candy red










another coat of that candy red










pedal car gold plating


----------



## chewie




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 10 2010, 04:40 PM~16852693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY

REAL BAD ASSSS....


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: :420: :drama:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

.........


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> MY HOMIE HAS EXACTLY THE SAME ONE!!>...




NO! THIS IS THE ONE WE HAVE EXACTLY JUST LIKE THIS ONE....








[/quote]


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2010, 02:18 AM~16697416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S WHATS COMMING OUT SOON OUT OF NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...MEMBERS ONLY ..KUSTOMS......JUST A LIL TASTE.......FOR 2010...MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS..TTMFT :wow:  :0   NO SECRETS HERE.. :angry:
> *


BUSTING OUT THIS SUNDAY @ QUALCOMM SHOW ...MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS TTT.


----------



## hnicustoms

OOOOOO BOY..TAKE SOME GOOD PIC'S HOMIE....GOOD LUCK WITH THA SHOW...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 10 2010, 05:40 PM~16852693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 02:48 PM~16640728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY WIFE AN I GOT THIS AT A SWAPMEET FOR $ 15.00....WE WILL GO KRAZY ON IT SOON.... :biggrin:
> *


WOW....TELL ME I FINALLY GET TO SEE IT DONE UP...HOME-BOY..U GOT NASTY ON THAT THING...IM DOIN ONE TO............. :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 04:56 PM~16898738
> *OOOOOO BOY..TAKE SOME GOOD PIC'S HOMIE....GOOD LUCK WITH THA SHOW...
> *


NO PROBLEM PICTURES WILL BE UP FIRST THING MONDAY....SO STAY ALERT....MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS ..TTT :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

not a pedal car but close-
a remote control car. installed a remote that overpowers the kid driving.
If my daughters headed towards the street, I can back her up and turn her away from it using the remote. 
also installed a tweeter in the steering wheel and two pioneer 6x9's in the door panels with an 160gb. Ipod under the seat by the battery. she loves this thing
It's an oversized rc car that your kid gets in. we both get to have fun at the same time


----------



## hnicustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 16 2010, 03:12 AM~16903742
> *NO PROBLEM PICTURES WILL BE UP FIRST THING MONDAY....SO STAY ALERT....MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS ..TTT :wow:
> *


  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 66wita6

FIRST TIME UP IN HERE,DON'T KNOW IF MY COMPADRE'S GONA SHOW IT,BUT HERES THE PEDAL CAR THAT I MADE FOR MY GODSON,WHICH WE GAVE TO HIM ON HIS FIRST BIERTHDAY........PROPERLY NAMED ,...THE GODSONS CHEBY...









































:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

DAY OF HIS B-DAY


----------



## BASH3R

dammm that thing is siiick :0


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 21 2010, 01:49 PM~16952919
> *DAY OF HIS B-DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW....THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT... :wow: :wow: FAMILY   GOOD JOB


----------



## 66wita6

THANX


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## cordova 432

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elcora31

REPRESENTING LIVING IT UP FROM ATLANTA GA












































TAMBIEN LOS PEQUES PODEMOS :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice work guys


----------



## Fleetangel

from goodtimes bike club








\


----------



## Fleetangel

from gooditmes bike club


----------



## hnicustoms

MY TYPE A PARTY........... :run: :sprint: :run: :420: :boink:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## hnicustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2010, 10:20 PM~17020890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17021047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Mar 27 2010, 10:20 PM~17020890-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Mar 27 2010, 10:28 PM~17020962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*The homies at Mario's Autoworks always putting out the baddest projects around!* :worship:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2010, 10:28 PM~17020969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KLEAN


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## lesstime

some one chould use these not mine 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Set-4-Early-VINTAGE-BU...=item518d7b0fca


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 29 2010, 02:01 PM~17033749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cordova 432

almost done


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cordova 432_@Apr 1 2010, 08:06 AM~17064626
> *almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 27 2010, 11:57 PM~17021495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 27 2010, 10:57 PM~17021495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS MY DAUGHTERS BIKE.


















ITS ALSO FOR SALE. I HAVE ANOTHER ONE IN THE BOX UNTOUCHED TOO. PM ME FOR INFO!


----------



## EL RAIDER

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G

mines rusting away.. i gave up on it  
did a whole frame. got wire wheels. interior. paint. door, hood , trunk open. steering wheel custom made


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2010, 07:04 PM~17070136
> *mines rusting away.. i gave up on it
> did a whole frame. got wire wheels. interior. paint. door, hood , trunk open. steering wheel custom made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much u want for it homie


----------



## hnicustoms

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS [email protected] SAN DIEGO'S ODB SHOW..3-21-10..CLUB PARTICIPATION WINNERS... :0 :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 3 2010, 04:03 AM~17083435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEMBERS [email protected] SAN DIEGO'S ODB SHOW..3-21-10..CLUB  PARTICIPATION WINNERS... :0  :wow:
> *


THAT SHOT IS SO SICK....... :wow:    LOOK'S LIKE FUN...


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2010, 07:04 PM~17070136
> *mines rusting away.. i gave up on it
> did a whole frame. got wire wheels. interior. paint. door, hood , trunk open. steering wheel custom made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sale 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 3 2010, 05:32 PM~17087169
> *sale 2 me  :biggrin:
> *


OR 2 ME.... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

MY LIL GIRLS SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS...TEAM CALI....TTT :0


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2010, 02:18 AM~17098457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LIL GIRLS SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS...TEAM CALI....TTT :0
> *


I NEVER GET TIRED OF LOOKING AT UR REGAL! :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

my sons....


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 5 2010, 08:32 AM~17099403
> *I NEVER GET TIRED OF LOOKING AT UR REGAL! :cheesy:
> *


OH THANX..IM GLAD U LIKE IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

The paint yob looks way better in person the colors are darker and blend better than in the pic but I thought I'd share anyway


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2010, 10:59 PM~17108801
> *The paint yob looks way better in person the colors are darker and blend better than in the pic but I thought I'd share anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT FUSHIA PINK???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 12:01 AM~17108818
> *IS THAT FUSHIA PINK???
> *


I'm not sure he mixed a few things together but I'll try and get some better pics because those ones suck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

one more try but like I said it's hard to capture on camera


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 6 2010, 09:29 AM~17111056
> *one more try but like I said it's hard to capture on camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:29 AM~17111056
> *one more try but like I said it's hard to capture on camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YA......I THINK IT LOOKS GREAT.......KOLOR'S BLEND REAL NICE TOGETHER... :wow: GOOD JOB       KEEP US POSTED.. :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2010, 05:18 AM~17098457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LIL GIRLS SKOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS...TEAM CALI....TTT :0
> *


BAD ASSSSS....DOES THIS THING HAVE A MURAL??? :wow: I LOVE THIS F**KIN SCOOTER     MORE PIC'S PLEASE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

......THIS IS MY LITTLE GIRL'S SCOOTER WER WORKIN ON..... :biggrin:  THE NECK WILL BE RAKED HEAVY....HARD CANDY.....AN HANDLE BARS SHORTED A BIT.......   SLAMMED IT WITH SPADE'S.......OR HEART'S.?NOT SO SHORE YET... :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:29 AM~17111056
> *one more try but like I said it's hard to capture on camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*It turned out very nice!  
Love the color combo!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 6 2010, 02:09 PM~17113413
> *It turned out very nice!
> Love the color combo!
> *


thanx


----------



## 408models

ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD PEDALCAR SITE TO GET A NEW STEERING WHEEL AND SUSPENSION PARTS?


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 6 2010, 03:04 PM~17114506
> *thanx
> *


*Your welcome!
Can't wait to see it all put together with all them gold plating you've done. 

That thing is gonna be poppin!  *


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2010, 03:52 PM~17114970
> *ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD PEDALCAR SITE TO GET A NEW STEERING WHEEL AND SUSPENSION PARTS?
> *


Try this. Hope it helps. :biggrin: 

<a href=\'http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Pedal-Cars-and-Parts.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Pedal-Cars-and-Parts.html</a>


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 29 2010, 12:01 PM~17033749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


M WORKING ON ONE AS WILL. MNE IS A CADY..BUT I LOVE UR REALLY GOOD WORK HOMIE ONE OF THE BEST.

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2010, 07:04 PM~17070136
> *mines rusting away.. i gave up on it
> did a whole frame. got wire wheels. interior. paint. door, hood , trunk open. steering wheel custom made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



UR ALMOST DONE HOMIE JUST FINISH IT. GOOD WORK

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:twak: :twak: 

:dunno: :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2010, 08:04 PM~17070136
> *mines rusting away.. i gave up on it
> did a whole frame. got wire wheels. interior. paint. door, hood , trunk open. steering wheel custom made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is not for sale :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 29 2010, 12:01 PM~17033749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2010, 10:28 PM~17020962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT FOR THA PEDAL CARS......... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

......JUS A PEDAL CAR MODEL.....I MADE FOR MY LITTLE GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

......THIS IS A PEDAL CAR MY WIFE IS BUILDING FOR OUR LITTLE GIRL :biggrin: :biggrin:  STILL WORKIN ON IT...WE WILL KEEP ULL POSTED..


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 07:06 PM~17206279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......THIS IS A PEDAL CAR MY WIFE IS BUILDING FOR OUR LITTLE GIRL :biggrin:  :biggrin:   STILL WORKIN ON IT...WE WILL KEEP ULL POSTED..
> *



NAICE PULGA

:thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj

My grandsons pedal cars


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

My daughter's pedal car is getting pinstriped and gold leafed then I'll put it together and post up some pics


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2010, 12:22 PM~17213170
> *My daughter's pedal car is getting pinstriped and gold leafed then I'll put it together and post up some pics
> *


*Can't wait to see your daughter's pedal car all put together! I have no doubt it will be bad-ass.  
Any plans on doing a custom interior? 

Post the pics up when you get a chance bro! :biggrin: *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 16 2010, 12:15 PM~17213124
> *My grandsons pedal cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 16 2010, 01:34 PM~17213260
> *Can't wait to see your daughter's pedal car all put together!  I have no doubt it will be bad-ass.
> Any plans on doing a custom interior?
> 
> Post the pics up when you get a chance bro! :biggrin:
> *


I do want to do a custom interior as of right now it'll just have the pad it came with because I've invested alot into it so far


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 16 2010, 01:10 AM~17209318
> *NAICE PULGA
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE....


----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT FOR THA PEDAL CARS.............. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2010, 06:21 PM~17216007
> *I do want to do a custom interior as of right now it'll just have the pad it came with because I've invested alot into it so far
> *


Cool, I hear you man! We get so caught up with these projects that we usually end up investing an arm and a leg in them.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 16 2010, 11:03 PM~17217852
> *Cool, I hear you man!  We get so caught up with these projects that we usually end up investing an arm and a leg in them.
> *


yeah you wouldn't think but them things get expensive


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 03:38 AM~17225837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOOKIN GREAT ........TTMFT     :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 06:37 PM~17230048
> *LOOOKIN GREAT  ........TTMFT         :wow:
> *


Thanx I'm real excited about it and am gonna enter it in the burque show with my daughter


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 07:44 PM~17230093
> *Thanx I'm real excited about it and am gonna enter it in the burque show with my daughter
> *


SICK HOMIE.....KEEP US POSTED...ON THA SHOW....HOW OLD'S UR LITTLE GIRL???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 08:17 AM~17235151
> *SICK HOMIE.....KEEP US POSTED...ON THA SHOW....HOW OLD'S UR LITTLE GIRL???
> *


She's gonna be 7 and I'll take pics


----------



## Amahury760

ISACK'S PEDDAL CAR ....MEMBERS ONLY....SAN DIEGO...TTT


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 19 2010, 12:10 PM~17236531
> *She's gonna be 7 and I'll take pics
> *


NICE HOMIE......KEEP IT UP


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 20 2010, 04:03 AM~17245137
> *ISACK'S PEDDAL CAR ....MEMBERS ONLY....SAN DIEGO...TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK...........     KEEP US POSTED


----------



## HNIC's LADY

Myspace Glitter Graphics


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 21 2010, 06:53 PM~17262401
> *
> Myspace Glitter Graphics
> *


THAS FUNNY HUN :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly

T T T


----------



## EL JEFE 52

wheres all the pedal cars for sale at


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Apr 25 2010, 11:49 PM~17301234
> *wheres all the pedal cars for sale at
> *


U GOTTA KEEP CHECKIN IN.......THILL BE SOME THIN ULL FIND..ARE U LOOKIN 4 ONE DONE UP???OR U WANT TO BUILD UR OWN????   DO U WANT TO START FROM SCRATCH....O.G. WITH A LITTLE RUST :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 19 2010, 10:06 PM~16666452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORK IN PROGRESS..........
> *


..........................THIS IS MY LITTLE GIRL'S DONE FROM A RUST BUCKET :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 02:48 PM~16640728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY WIFE AN I GOT THIS AT A SWAPMEET FOR $ 15.00....WE WILL GO KRAZY ON IT SOON.... :biggrin:
> *



THIS IS ANOTHER RUST BUCKET......FROM THA H.N.I.C. FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 01:38 AM~17225837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD AS FUCK!!!! LOVE THE GOLD :biggrin: :0


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL JEFE 52

just finished this one


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS ...SAN DIEGO..CA..TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2010, 07:10 PM~17333974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE..........       MAD BODY WORK :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Apr 26 2010, 03:58 PM~17307655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished this one
> *


BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 27 2010, 03:50 AM~17315053
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS ...SAN DIEGO..CA..TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMM :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 04:21 PM~17334056
> *REAL NICE..........            MAD BODY WORK :biggrin:
> *


wait till my girl bust hers out :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 26 2010, 12:26 PM~17306026
> *BAD AS FUCK!!!! LOVE THE GOLD :biggrin:  :0
> *


thanx


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2010, 08:51 PM~17334918
> *wait till my girl bust hers out  :biggrin:
> *


    :wow: KEEP US POSTED....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2010, 06:51 PM~17334918
> *wait till my girl bust hers out  :biggrin:*


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2010, 05:10 PM~17333974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Love all the work that was put in this.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Awesome multicolors.  *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2010, 06:51 PM~17334918
> *wait till my girl bust hers out  :biggrin:
> *


yupp i did madddd body work


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 29 2010, 02:18 AM~17338183
> *yupp i did madddd body work
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2010, 05:10 PM~17333974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fuck yea


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 1 2005, 12:54 PM~4314464
> *This has got to be one of the funniest things I have seen yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh and when we pulled in...the lights on the pedal cars were "ON". :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I set up my daughters display in my house just to see what it looks like incase I need to make any changes were showing it in burque this sunday


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 04:17 PM~17342915
> *I set up my daughters display in my house just to see what it looks like incase I need to make any changes were showing it in burque this sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.............I LIKE IT........LOOKIN REAL GOOD.....


----------



## jonarellano

just got this one for my son.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 04:54 PM~17343862
> *.............I LIKE IT........LOOKIN REAL GOOD.....
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by jonarellano_@Apr 29 2010, 05:55 PM~17343868
> *just got this one for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..........OOOOOOOOOOO BOY....KEEP US POSTED :biggrin: :biggrin:  THAT THING'S CLEAN  :wow: :wow: I LIKE THA TRAILER.....IS THAT A BUILD UP TOO :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 29 2010, 01:25 PM~17342551
> *Oh and when we pulled in...the lights on the pedal cars were "ON".  :biggrin:
> *











I know its not a peadel car but lights work  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=490150&hl=


----------



## jonarellano

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 05:06 PM~17343970
> *..........OOOOOOOOOOO BOY....KEEP US POSTED :biggrin:  :biggrin:   THAT THING'S CLEAN   :wow:  :wow: I LIKE THA TRAILER.....IS THAT A BUILD UP TOO :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 Yes it is i made it out of a old garden wagon for my trike there is a pic of it in the post up all trike's post it is the big yellow one


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

JUST A PEAK! :0


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by jonarellano_@Apr 29 2010, 06:32 PM~17344213
> *Yes it is i made it out of a old garden wagon for my trike there is a pic of it in the post up all trike's post it is the big yellow one
> *


KOOL........


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 29 2010, 06:11 PM~17343999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not a peadel car but lights work
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=490150&hl=
> *


.......NICE... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 29 2010, 08:40 PM~17345396
> *JUST A PEAK! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.......REAL NICE KOLOR..... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by jonarellano_@Apr 29 2010, 02:55 PM~17343868
> *just got this one for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fire trucks are funn :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Apr 26 2010, 12:58 PM~17307655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished this one
> *


----------



## EL JEFE 52

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 29 2010, 08:55 PM~17347122
> *
> *


thank you ill be waiting


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Apr 29 2010, 07:57 PM~17347144
> *thank you ill be waiting
> *


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 06:35 PM~17345989
> *.......REAL NICE KOLOR..... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 29 2010, 05:40 PM~17345396
> *JUST A PEAK! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UPDATE! :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

how much $$$ do something like this go for?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 30 2010, 01:55 PM~17352950
> *how much $$$ do something like this go for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


75 -200 depends on were and the shape its in


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 30 2010, 12:55 PM~17352950
> *how much $$$ do something like this go for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you wanna sell that? lmk :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 30 2010, 03:20 PM~17352681
> *UPDATE!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 30 2010, 01:20 PM~17352681
> *UPDATE!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Apr 30 2010, 03:42 PM~17353300-->
> 
> 
> 
> 75 -200 depends on were and the shape its in
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K THANKS!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Apr 30 2010, 07:58 PM~17355286
> *you wanna sell that? lmk  :biggrin:
> *


IM THINKING IF I SHOULD :happysad:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 30 2010, 01:55 PM~17352950
> *how much $$$ do something like this go for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I PICKED ONE UP AT A LOCAL SWAPMEET..FOR 30 BUCKS.... :0 .LMK IF YOU WANT TO SELL IT...


----------



## hnicustoms

.........WHAT UP PEDAL CARS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17356798
> *K THANKS!
> IM THINKING IF I SHOULD  :happysad:
> *


its up to you :biggrin:


----------



## watson rider

where all the shows whit pedal cars in nor cal ? let me know thanx!


----------



## lesstime

any one looking for a monte carlo looking pedal car its not metal its pastic it need some work be a fun builder ????? ill get pic to show later


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2010, 07:50 AM~17364426
> *any one looking for  a monte carlo looking pedal car its not metal its pastic it need some work  be a fun builder ????? ill get pic to show later
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ill be waiting for that pic :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

ill have it later its in storage when i go ill get it 
my idea for it was build a full frame put some hydros on it and have the trunk open up to show off the pump and build a sub woofer wall with 6.5 woofers :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: but i got to many other thing trying to finsh


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2010, 07:57 AM~17364465
> *ill have it later its in storage  when i go ill get it
> my idea for it was build a full frame  put some hydros on it and have the trunk open up to show off the pump  and build a sub woofer wall with 6.5 woofers :dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  but i got to many other thing trying to finsh
> *


nothings ever impossible :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

and to make it look more like a ls monte i was going to cut out the head light area and go to the junk yard and find some ls looking lights and mount them on it and have someone (tnt,johnny) cut out a grill :biggrin: just to give yall a idea


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2010, 03:07 PM~17366195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to make it look more like a ls monte  i was going to cut out the head light area and  go to the junk yard and find some ls looking lights and mount them on it  and have someone (tnt,johnny) cut out a grill  :biggrin:  just to give yall a idea
> *


.....DAMMMMM.....IV NEVER SEEN ONE LIKE THAT... :wow: I HOPE U GET TO IT SOME DAY.....UR IDEA'S ARE GREAT......   KEEP US POSTED.....I CAN SEE THA PAINT NOW......CANDY;FLAKE;PATERNS....... :wow: IT WOULD LOOK LIKE A REAL LS :wow: IT GOT SHAVED MIRROR'S :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i know this is off the tread but does anyone in here got a taylor tot stroller they wanna sell and ship? lmk thanx


----------



## DiegoPat

*Had to grab this picture from another thread. Hope homie don't mind. :happysad: 

This is one bad ass pedal car!  It was displayed at the 40th Annual Chicano Park Celebration (San Diego, CA)*


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2010, 06:16 PM~17367740
> *i know this is off the tread but does anyone in here got a taylor tot stroller they wanna sell and ship? lmk thanx
> *


what do you want to spend 
reclin seat ,fenders :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 2 2010, 06:05 PM~17367664
> *.....DAMMMMM.....IV NEVER SEEN ONE LIKE THAT... :wow: I HOPE U GET TO IT SOME DAY.....UR IDEA'S ARE GREAT......    KEEP US POSTED.....I CAN SEE THA PAINT NOW......CANDY;FLAKE;PATERNS....... :wow: IT WOULD LOOK LIKE A REAL LS :wow: IT GOT SHAVED MIRROR'S :biggrin:
> *


thanks but i dont see me getting to it any time soon so i just let it go if some one looking for it :biggrin: or i can build it for them for the right price :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2010, 09:06 PM~17368083
> *thanks but i dont see me getting to it any time soon so i just let it go if some one looking for it  :biggrin:  or i can build it for them for the right price :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


..........I HEAR YA..... :biggrin: WELL I HOPE SOME ONE GOT THA TIME 4 IT :biggrin:      THAS A BAD ASSSSS CAR :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@May 2 2010, 08:35 PM~17367893
> *Had to grab this picture from another thread.  Hope homie don't mind. :happysad:
> 
> This is one bad ass pedal car!    It was displayed at the 40th Annual Chicano Park Celebration (San Diego, CA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..............NICE    THANX FOR THA PIC         :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2010, 07:02 PM~17368050
> *what do you want to spend
> reclin seat ,fenders :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2010, 07:50 AM~17364426
> *any one looking for  a monte carlo looking pedal car its not metal its pastic it need some work  be a fun builder ????? ill get pic to show later
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@May 2 2010, 07:35 PM~17367893
> *Had to grab this picture from another thread.  Hope homie don't mind. :happysad:
> 
> This is one bad ass pedal car!    It was displayed at the 40th Annual Chicano Park Celebration (San Diego, CA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i wonder he got those rims from. :wow:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 1 2010, 02:19 AM~17357743
> *I PICKED ONE UP AT A LOCAL SWAPMEET..FOR 30 BUCKS.... :0 .LMK IF YOU WANT TO SELL IT...
> *



YEAH OK THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 03:17 PM~17342915
> *I set up my daughters display in my house just to see what it looks like incase I need to make any changes were showing it in burque this sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We took home 1st place in the abuqurque New Mexico Show so my daughter was real happy.I'll post a few pics later


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@May 2 2010, 06:35 PM~17367893
> *Had to grab this picture from another thread.  Hope homie don't mind. :happysad:
> 
> This is one bad ass pedal car!    It was displayed at the 40th Annual Chicano Park Celebration (San Diego, CA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2010, 01:07 PM~17366195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to make it look more like a ls monte  i was going to cut out the head light area and  go to the junk yard and find some ls looking lights and mount them on it  and have someone (tnt,johnny) cut out a grill  :biggrin:  just to give yall a idea
> *


for sale / or trade / or buy pays for me to build ??? to look like a ls monte


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Apr 30 2010, 06:29 PM~17355526-->
> 
> 
> 
> .....LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-leo_@Apr 30 2010, 06:30 PM~17355537
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 2 2010, 07:54 PM~17368538
> *dam i wonder he got those rims from. :wow:
> *



I know huh.... I like those.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 3 2010, 05:19 PM~17378295
> *I know huh.... I like those.
> *


I KNOWS WHERE TO GET THEM! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 4 2010, 09:27 AM~17385683
> *I KNOWS WHERE TO GET THEM! :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2010, 10:51 AM~17385882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.........GREAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

for sale


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by scooby_@May 4 2010, 09:44 PM~17394061
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you want for the wheels ???


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2010, 07:51 AM~17385882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime+May 4 2010, 10:46 PM~17394099-->
> 
> 
> 
> what you want for the wheels ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a brand new set of those :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 5 2010, 02:08 PM~17400266
> *:h5:
> *


Thanx


----------



## lesstime

they can go on the monte / regal ??? price ???


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 30 2010, 12:20 PM~17352681
> *UPDATE!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW PICS! :cheesy:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by scooby_@May 4 2010, 09:44 PM~17394061
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How mutch. Let's keep it in the club


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

ANY PEDALS CARS FOR SALE I GOT MONEY!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: for sale 
or i can build for the buyer make it look like a monte ls or regal :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by scooby_@May 4 2010, 09:44 PM~17394061
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE SALE


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 10 2009, 06:05 PM~14154147
> *Thats awesome Homie
> *


TANKS HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

Almost Done!


----------



## EL MEROMERO

heres a 62 impala and 60 caddy i found on ebay they are fiberglass but still sick  :0 




















link:http://shop.ebay.com/rusmac09/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

* My sons pedal car!!! both cars painted by the homie Martin *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@May 8 2010, 10:16 PM~17431784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Done!
> *


anymore pix??


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@May 9 2010, 01:59 PM~17434834
> * My sons pedal car!!! both cars painted by the homie Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


............LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE..................


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@May 9 2010, 12:16 AM~17431784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Done!
> *


HELL YA.....KEEP US POSTED... :biggrin:       :wow:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 6 2010, 02:15 PM~17411541
> *NEW PICS! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PEDO CAR UPDATE!


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 10 2010, 04:48 PM~17446351
> *PEDO CAR UPDATE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@May 10 2010, 04:34 PM~17446742
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS FOR SALE! THE GUY DOESNT HV THE MONEY TO PAY FOR IT NOW! :angry:


----------



## watson rider




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 9 2010, 09:59 PM~17439272
> *............LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE..................
> *


* thanks Bro!!! *


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 10 2010, 05:54 PM~17446909
> *ITS FOR SALE! THE GUY DOESNT HV THE MONEY TO PAY FOR IT NOW! :angry:
> *


U SUMMAMABISH!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@May 8 2010, 09:16 PM~17431784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Done!
> *


DAMN JUST WHEN I THOUGHT I DID A GOOD JOB ON THE 1 THAT I BUILT! U COME OUT WITH URS! :burn:


----------



## hnicustoms

TTT


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 10 2010, 04:48 PM~17446351
> *PEDO CAR UPDATE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, I like the way the pin stripe out lines the patterns on the sides


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 11 2010, 11:21 AM~17454990
> *Looks good, I like the way the pin stripe out lines the patterns on the sides
> *


THANKS!


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2010, 11:32 AM~17435064
> *anymore pix??
> *


Ill post em up as It gets closer to being done :biggrin:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 9 2010, 09:00 PM~17439279
> *HELL YA.....KEEP US POSTED... :biggrin:              :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 11 2010, 09:46 AM~17453988
> *DAMN JUST WHEN I THOUGHT I DID A GOOD JOB ON THE 1 THAT I BUILT! U COME OUT WITH URS! :burn:
> *


Dont know what your talking about :loco: cuz this one



























IS FUCKIN BAD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@May 13 2010, 12:50 PM~17479300
> *Dont know what your talking about :loco: cuz this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS FUCKIN BAD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! :cheesy: ...........BUT I STILL WANNA SEE MORE PICS OF URS! :0


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO ..TTMFT...MY LIL GIRL ALYSSA..... :biggrin:


----------



## chewie

heres a few updates on my baby's pedal car....now with silver surfer murals... :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 14 2010, 04:13 PM~17492750
> *heres a few updates on my baby's pedal car....now with silver surfer murals... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 14 2010, 06:13 PM~17492750
> *heres a few updates on my baby's pedal car....now with silver surfer murals... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


......DAMMMMMMM..  THAY CAME GREAT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 12:44 AM~17496087
> *......DAMMMMMMM..  THAY CAME GREAT
> *


x2


----------



## hnicustoms

TTT...................TTT................. uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1SLICK3

LOOKING TO BUY A PADAL CAR....
WHER CAN I FIND ONE AT?....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 7 2010, 12:03 PM~17420033
> *:biggrin: for sale
> or i can build for the buyer make it look like a monte ls  or regal  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


20 plus shipping???


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 14 2010, 04:13 PM~17492750
> *heres a few updates on my baby's pedal car....now with silver surfer murals... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .GoOF11.

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Dec 4 2005, 09:34 PM~4336961
> *I love this thing.....
> *



THATZ BAD AZZ

IS THAT U?....


----------



## .GoOF11.

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2010, 05:50 PM~17508146
> *20 plus shipping???
> *


HOW MUCH!!!!!?....


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by .GoOF11._@May 16 2010, 07:34 PM~17509174
> *HOW MUCH!!!!!?....
> *


it says 20 dollars plus shipping.how cant you read that???????


----------



## lesstime

when i bought i think it said $35.49 that was about 6 years ago


----------



## .GoOF11.

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2010, 07:04 PM~17070136
> *mines rusting away.. i gave up on it
> did a whole frame. got wire wheels. interior. paint. door, hood , trunk open. steering wheel custom made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET ME GET THAT OFF UR HANDS ILL PUT IT 2 GOOD USE.......
:biggrin:


----------



## .GoOF11.

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@May 16 2010, 07:48 PM~17509317
> *it says 20 dollars plus shipping.how cant you read that???????
> *



HOM MUCH U THING SHIPPING WOULD BE?....
BURLINGTON N.C 27215?....


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2010, 04:50 PM~17508146
> *20 plus shipping???
> *


SHIT U GOT THE PARTS FOR IT?...


----------



## DiegoPat

:biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS... SAN DIEGO..CA..TTT...































































REPRESENTING NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO....MEMBERS ONLY ..CCTTMFT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by .GoOF11._@May 16 2010, 07:54 PM~17509385
> *HOM MUCH U THING SHIPPING WOULD BE?....
> BURLINGTON N.C 27215?....
> *


i think around 35


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 16 2010, 08:39 PM~17509916
> *SHIT U GOT THE PARTS FOR IT?...
> *


it need a set of wheels and a steering wheel 
it has the colum for steering and the pedal set up


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 16 2010, 07:21 PM~17507943
> *LOOKING TO BUY A PADAL CAR....
> WHER CAN I FIND ONE AT?....
> *


.....DO U WANT ONE MINT?????OR USED...????IT DEPENDS ON HOW U WANT TO GO.....? :wow: O.G.?OR NEW?   IF U GO TO JERSEY....I CAN HOOK U UP WITH NEW ......OR O.G.?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 17 2010, 03:34 AM~17512493
> *MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS... SAN DIEGO..CA..TTT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPRESENTING NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO....MEMBERS ONLY ..CCTTMFT
> *


......PUTTIN IT DOWN.................AS ALLWAY'S


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 17 2010, 06:28 AM~17513359
> *.....DO U WANT ONE MINT?????OR USED...????IT DEPENDS ON HOW U WANT TO GO.....? :wow: O.G.?OR NEW?    IF U GO TO JERSEY....I CAN HOOK U UP WITH NEW ......OR O.G.?
> *




IDK I WOULD HAVE TO LOOK AT THEM....


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 17 2010, 12:34 AM~17512493
> *MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS... SAN DIEGO..CA..TTT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPRESENTING NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO....MEMBERS ONLY ..CCTTMFT
> *



NICE...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 17 2010, 06:23 AM~17513333
> *it need a set of wheels and a steering wheel
> it has the colum for steering  and the pedal set up
> *



ORALE DAMN GOING TO LOOK INTO THAT.....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 17 2010, 08:44 AM~17514000
> *ORALE DAMN GOING TO LOOK INTO THAT.....
> *


k let me know if you read back a few pagesi think i said what i was going to do with it to give you an idea


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 17 2010, 08:09 AM~17514285
> *k let me know if you read back a few pagesi think i said what i was going to do with it to give you an idea
> *



ORALE....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 10 2010, 03:48 PM~17446351
> *PEDO CAR UPDATE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PEDO CAR! ALLLLLLLLLL DONE!

























































ENDING RESULT: A SATISFIED CUSTOMER AND 1ST PLACE AT YESTERDAYS SHOW!


----------



## watson rider

THIS SUNDAY IN FRESNO


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 17 2010, 03:23 PM~17518683
> *THIS SUNDAY IN FRESNO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THATZ NICE DAWG....


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 17 2010, 06:23 PM~17518683
> *THIS SUNDAY IN FRESNO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



...........WOW


----------



## BigMandoAZ

dont know if it has been posted but this one belongs to Danny V. and his daughter from our club! Paint by Danny Chawps!


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 17 2010, 07:15 PM~17521421
> *dont know if it has been posted but this one belongs to Danny V. and his daughter from our club! Paint by Danny Chawps!
> 
> 
> [img]
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> TTT that's my daughters pedal car...thanks for posting the pics mando! :biggrin:*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 17 2010, 02:54 PM~17517819
> *PEDO CAR! ALLLLLLLLLL DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENDING RESULT: A SATISFIED CUSTOMER AND 1ST PLACE AT YESTERDAYS SHOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS WONDERING WHO TOOK FIRST!!!!.....CONGRATZ BRO!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 17 2010, 08:15 PM~17521421
> *dont know if it has been posted but this one belongs to Danny V. and his daughter from our club! Paint by Danny Chawps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

check out these bad ass pedal cars i found for sale on ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-peda...=item3a5b02f590

http://cgi.ebay.com/1960-Cadillac-pedal-ca...=item3a5ac6220f

http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-Chevy-Belair-peda...=item3a5a56919a

http://cgi.ebay.com/1951-Mercury-pedal-car...=item3a5961709f

http://cgi.ebay.com/1937-Ford-Cabriolet-pe...=item3a59b68f86


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 17 2010, 07:31 AM~17513375
> *......PUTTIN IT DOWN.................AS ALLWAY'S
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIZZZZZZZZZ..MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN... :biggrin: MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..TTT..


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 17 2010, 08:42 AM~17513980
> *NICE...
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX..HEY HOW MUCH ARE YOU LOOKING TO SPEND...CUZZ I GOT SOME PEDDAL CARS AND SCOOTERS STASHED AWAY SO I CAN WORK ON THEM LATER... :0 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 17 2010, 02:54 PM~17517819
> *PEDO CAR! ALLLLLLLLLL DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENDING RESULT: A SATISFIED CUSTOMER AND 1ST PLACE AT YESTERDAYS SHOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE IT LOOKS LIKE MY SON'S FIRST PEDDAL CAR...MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO...


----------



## Amahury760

ISACK'S PEDDAL CAR MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS...SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 18 2010, 12:17 AM~17524436
> *THANX..HEY HOW MUCH ARE YOU LOOKING TO SPEND...CUZZ I GOT SOME PEDDAL CARS AND SCOOTERS STASHED AWAY SO I CAN WORK ON THEM LATER... :0  :wow:
> *



IT DEPENDS ON WAT CONDITION THEY IN.....

POST UP SUM PICS....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2010, 08:58 PM~17522879
> *I WAS WONDERING WHO TOOK FIRST!!!!.....CONGRATZ BRO!!!
> *


  .......THANKS! ITS MY HOMIES DAUGHTERS CAR! I JUST BUILT IT!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 18 2010, 12:23 AM~17524454
> *LOOKS NICE IT LOOKS LIKE MY SON'S FIRST PEDDAL CAR...MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IT DOES! :wow:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 18 2010, 01:23 AM~17524459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISACK'S PEDDAL CAR MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS...SAN DIEGO..TTT
> *


THEN........








NOW...THATS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE NOW...MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 18 2010, 12:03 AM~17524375
> *check out these bad ass pedal cars i found for sale on ebay!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-peda...=item3a5b02f590
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1960-Cadillac-pedal-ca...=item3a5ac6220f
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-Chevy-Belair-peda...=item3a5a56919a
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1951-Mercury-pedal-car...=item3a5961709f
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1937-Ford-Cabriolet-pe...=item3a59b68f86
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 18 2010, 12:05 PM~17529065
> *:biggrin:
> *


1. WHEN IS UR MAG COMING OUT?
2. IS THERE A PEDO CAR SECTION? :cheesy:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 18 2010, 11:39 AM~17528759
> *THEN........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW...THATS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE NOW...MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT :0
> *


WELL IM GLAD ITS NOT BLUE ANYMORE! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SLICK3

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 18 2010, 12:39 PM~17528759
> *THEN........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW...THATS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE NOW...MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT :0
> *


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 18 2010, 03:32 PM~17530706
> *WELL IM GLAD ITS NOT BLUE ANYMORE!  :biggrin:
> *


WELL HAD SOME SCRATCHES ,SO OUR PAINTER .WANTED TO TRY SOMETHING DIFFRENT WITH SOME LEFT OVER PAINT ..NOT BAD HUH .. :0 :biggrin: ...ONLY GAVE HIM 1OO..BUCKS...AND HE DID IT IN A WEEK...NOW THATS QUICK SERVICE..... :0 MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS TTT.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 18 2010, 12:39 PM~17528759
> *THEN........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW...THATS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE NOW...MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT :0
> *


GOING TO PUT ON SOME NICE CHROME SPOKE WHEELS THIS WEEKEND ...TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS..MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 20 2010, 12:26 AM~17548759
> *WELL HAD SOME SCRATCHES  ,SO OUR PAINTER .WANTED TO TRY SOMETHING DIFFRENT WITH SOME LEFT OVER PAINT ..NOT BAD HUH .. :0  :biggrin: ...ONLY GAVE HIM 1OO..BUCKS...AND HE DID IT IN A WEEK...NOW THATS QUICK SERVICE..... :0 MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS TTT.
> *


NOT BAD!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 20 2010, 10:19 AM~17551177
> *NOT BAD!
> *


YUP..GOT A COUPLE MORE PROJECTS COMMING OUT SOON... :0  MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 18 2010, 12:39 PM~17528759
> *THEN........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW...THATS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE NOW...MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT :0
> *


LOOKING GOOD MEMBERS LY GOING TO SAN BERD...


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 21 2010, 08:27 PM~17566938
> *LOOKING GOOD MEMBERS LY GOING TO SAN BERD...
> *


thanx homie..no we aint going this year...maybe next time...


----------



## RDominguez1987




----------



## RDominguez1987

:0


----------



## RUBIO1987

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 17 2010, 02:54 PM~17517819
> *PEDO CAR! ALLLLLLLLLL DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENDING RESULT: A SATISFIED CUSTOMER AND 1ST PLACE AT YESTERDAYS SHOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 22 2010, 12:11 AM~17568862
> *thanx homie..no we aint going this year...maybe next time...
> *


HEY HOMIE IT WAS NICE MEETING U AT THE SHOW! SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

so do alot of the shows where you guys live have a pedal car category??There is hardly none around here


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

IM TRNG TO HAVE LOWRIDER OPEN UP A CATEGORY ON IT.. WHAT DO U FELLAS THINK ABOUT THAT. FOR LOWRIDER OR ALL LOWRIDER SHOWS TO HAVE A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 24 2010, 07:20 PM~17591933
> *IM TRNG TO HAVE LOWRIDER OPEN UP A CATEGORY ON IT..  WHAT DO U FELLAS THINK ABOUT THAT. FOR LOWRIDER OR ALL LOWRIDER SHOWS TO HAVE A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY
> *


yea would b a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinbajito

here r some from the san diego ODB show


----------



## lesstime

make a monte or a regal out of this 60 shipped obo


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@May 24 2010, 10:54 PM~17593349
> *here r some from the san diego ODB show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


....WOW


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 24 2010, 10:58 PM~17593398
> *make a monte or a regal out of this 60 shipped obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK ON THA SALE HOMIE        BAD ASSSSS RYDE WRITE THERE :wow:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 24 2010, 12:03 PM~17587175
> *HEY HOMIE IT WAS NICE MEETING U AT THE SHOW! SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE!
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE..IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU TOO....SEE YOU LATERS....  MEMBERS ONLY...CC... SAN DIEGO...TTT


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 24 2010, 07:20 PM~17591933
> *IM TRNG TO HAVE LOWRIDER OPEN UP A CATEGORY ON IT..  WHAT DO U FELLAS THINK ABOUT THAT. FOR LOWRIDER OR ALL LOWRIDER SHOWS TO HAVE A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY
> *


GOOD LUCK.... :0 :biggrin: ..AT ONE TIME THEY ACTUALY SAID ON THE RULE BOOK THAT 1 CAR MAKES A CATEGORY...BUT U KNOW HOW IT IS..YOU HAVE BETTER LUCK AT REGULAR LOCAL SHOWS ..CUZZ THEY DO HAVE CATEGORY'S FOR PEDDAL CARS...THE RULES ALSO STATED THAT IF THERE IS MORE THAN 3 ENTRY'S THEY CAN ALSO OPEN OTHER CATEGORYS SUCH AS ..STREET MILD ETC...YOU THINK THEY WHOULD DO THAT CUZZ IF YOU THINK OF IT WE PAY OUR REGULAR ENTRY FEE,,,,WE SOMETIMES PUT MORE MONEY IN TO OUR CARS THAT SOME PEOPLE PUT ON THERE BIKES YET THERES A BUNCH OF CATEGORYS FOR BIKES AND REGULAR CARS....WELL GOOD LUCK HOMIE,,


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@May 24 2010, 07:54 PM~17593349
> *here r some from the san diego ODB show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THEY LOOK GOOD...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 24 2010, 07:20 PM~17591933
> *IM TRNG TO HAVE LOWRIDER OPEN UP A CATEGORY ON IT..  WHAT DO U FELLAS THINK ABOUT THAT. FOR LOWRIDER OR ALL LOWRIDER SHOWS TO HAVE A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 17 2010, 01:54 PM~17517819
> *PEDO CAR! ALLLLLLLLLL DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENDING RESULT: A SATISFIED CUSTOMER AND 1ST PLACE AT YESTERDAYS SHOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pedal Car is hella nice!!
Nice meeting you on sunday homie!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@May 24 2010, 08:54 PM~17593349
> *here r some from the san diego ODB show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@May 25 2010, 01:06 PM~17600315
> *Pedal Car is hella nice!!
> Nice meeting you on sunday homie!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 25 2010, 01:36 AM~17596076
> *GOOD LUCK.... :0  :biggrin: ..AT ONE TIME THEY ACTUALY SAID ON THE RULE BOOK THAT 1 CAR MAKES A CATEGORY...BUT U KNOW HOW IT IS..YOU HAVE BETTER LUCK AT REGULAR LOCAL SHOWS ..CUZZ THEY DO HAVE CATEGORY'S FOR PEDDAL CARS...THE RULES ALSO STATED THAT IF THERE IS MORE THAN 3 ENTRY'S THEY CAN ALSO OPEN OTHER CATEGORYS SUCH AS ..STREET MILD ETC...YOU THINK THEY WHOULD DO THAT CUZZ IF YOU THINK OF IT WE PAY OUR REGULAR ENTRY FEE,,,,WE SOMETIMES PUT MORE MONEY IN TO OUR CARS THAT SOME PEOPLE PUT ON THERE BIKES YET THERES A BUNCH OF CATEGORYS FOR BIKES AND REGULAR CARS....WELL GOOD LUCK HOMIE,,
> *



UR RITE ON THE HOMEI I HAVE ALOT PUT IN THIS CAR AND I STILL HAVE MORE TRICKS ONDER MY BELT BY THE TIME IM DONE I SHOULD OF JUST GOT HER A REAL CAR :angry: . BUT THATS Y M DOING THIS SO THEY COULD SEE ALL THE PATION WE R PUTING IN TO THIS CARS . JUST LIKE SOME PEOPLE PUT THEIR PASION IN TO A 2 OR 3 WHEELER WE R DOING SOME CLEAN ASS PEDAL CARS. AT THE MOMENT M WORKING ON MY DAUTHERS 58 CADY AND I JUST GOT A 55 CHEVY FOR MY OTHER BOY M PLANING ON GETHING A 60 CADY AND BUILT THE CLEAN NOT ASS CLASY AS THE 58 THATS SHOW B A CLEAN CAR ONECE ITS DONE. BUT WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER ..LOWRIDER TOLD ME THAT THEIR ARE NOT ALOT OFF PEDAL CARS THATS Y THEY PUT US ON SPECIAL ENTREANCE AND WE GET TOGETHER AND THEY WILL SEE THAT WE DO HAVE SOME BAD ASS PEDAL CARS OUT HERE. SO LET ME KNOW IF UR DOWN WITH THIS AND OPEN A NEW AREA


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito+May 24 2010, 08:42 PM~17593131-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea would b a good idea :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chewie_@May 25 2010, 12:48 PM~17599659
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 25 2010, 03:33 PM~17601104
> *:dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WHATS UP DOGGY
:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES+May 25 2010, 08:08 PM~17605096-->
> 
> 
> 
> UR RITE ON THE HOMEI I HAVE ALOT PUT IN THIS CAR AND I STILL HAVE MORE TRICKS ONDER MY BELT BY THE TIME IM DONE I SHOULD OF JUST GOT HER A REAL CAR  :angry: . BUT THATS Y M DOING THIS SO THEY COULD SEE ALL THE PATION WE R PUTING IN TO THIS CARS . JUST LIKE SOME PEOPLE PUT THEIR PASION IN TO A 2 OR 3 WHEELER WE R DOING SOME CLEAN ASS PEDAL CARS. AT THE MOMENT M WORKING ON MY DAUTHERS 58 CADY AND I JUST GOT A 55 CHEVY FOR MY OTHER BOY M PLANING ON GETHING A 60 CADY AND BUILT THE CLEAN NOT ASS CLASY AS THE 58 THATS SHOW B A CLEAN CAR ONECE ITS DONE. BUT WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER ..LOWRIDER TOLD ME THAT THEIR ARE NOT ALOT OFF PEDAL CARS THATS Y THEY PUT US ON SPECIAL ENTREANCE AND WE GET TOGETHER AND THEY WILL SEE THAT WE DO HAVE SOME BAD ASS PEDAL CARS OUT HERE. SO LET ME KNOW IF UR DOWN WITH THIS AND OPEN A NEW AREA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM DOWN! LEMME KNOW WHAT I GOTTA DO TO HELP! PM ME!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17605147
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHATS UP DOGGY
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 25 2010, 09:08 PM~17605096
> *UR RITE ON THE HOMEI I HAVE ALOT PUT IN THIS CAR AND I STILL HAVE MORE TRICKS ONDER MY BELT BY THE TIME IM DONE I SHOULD OF JUST GOT HER A REAL CAR  :angry: . BUT THATS Y M DOING THIS SO THEY COULD SEE ALL THE PATION WE R PUTING IN TO THIS CARS . JUST LIKE SOME PEOPLE PUT THEIR PASION IN TO A 2 OR 3 WHEELER WE R DOING SOME CLEAN ASS PEDAL CARS. AT THE MOMENT M WORKING ON MY DAUTHERS 58 CADY AND I JUST GOT A 55 CHEVY FOR MY OTHER BOY M PLANING ON GETHING A 60 CADY AND BUILT THE CLEAN NOT ASS CLASY AS THE 58 THATS SHOW B A CLEAN CAR ONECE ITS DONE. BUT WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER ..LOWRIDER TOLD ME THAT THEIR ARE NOT ALOT OFF PEDAL CARS THATS Y THEY PUT US ON SPECIAL ENTREANCE AND WE GET TOGETHER AND THEY WILL SEE THAT WE DO HAVE SOME BAD ASS PEDAL CARS OUT HERE. SO LET ME KNOW IF UR DOWN WITH THIS AND OPEN A NEW AREA
> *


KOOL HOMIE LET ME KNOW WASS UP..


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 25 2010, 02:33 PM~17601104
> *:dunno:
> *


I talked with whoever took the blue pedal car to the uniques show. My bad if it wasnt you. :biggrin: 
Well I finally got my wheels back


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@May 26 2010, 02:46 PM~17612670
> *I talked with whoever took the blue pedal car to the uniques show. My bad if it wasnt you. :biggrin:
> Well I finally got my wheels back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah, that was me! he built it but i funded the build


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

not a pedal car but kinda..lol









By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26









By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26









By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26









By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26









By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@May 26 2010, 06:02 PM~17615022
> *not a pedal car but kinda..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-05-26
> *



LOOKS GOOD DAWG...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@May 26 2010, 04:52 PM~17614285
> *yeah, that was me! he built it but i funded the build
> *


 :cheesy: ........TIME TO STEP UR GAME UP! :0


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 27 2010, 03:38 PM~17624651
> *:cheesy: ........TIME TO STEP UR GAME UP! :0
> *


 :happysad: I guess i gotta break the bank!


----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT FOR THA PEDAL CARS uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@May 27 2010, 05:19 PM~17625897
> *:happysad:  I guess i gotta break the bank!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

THATS THE WAY TO GO...


1 MORE WEEK FOR SAN BER. WHO IS GOING IS SOME ONE BUSTING OUT..M ALMOST DONE IS GETHING CLOSE THE CAR DONT LOOK THE SAME ALOT NEW TRICK ON IT .


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

I TALK TO LOWRIDER AND THEY TOLD ME THEY WANT TO SEE MORE PEDAL CARS AND THEY WANT TO SEE CLEAN SHIT I TOOK THEM A COUOPLE OF PIC FROM CARS I SEEN AT SHOWS AND I TOOK PIC OF MY KIDS CARS THEY WERE AMAISE. SO WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND GO TO LOWRIDER AND SE THAT WE HAVE PASION AS WILL.


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 27 2010, 08:03 PM~17627600
> *I TALK TO LOWRIDER AND THEY TOLD ME THEY WANT TO SEE MORE PEDAL CARS AND THEY WANT TO SEE CLEAN SHIT I TOOK THEM A COUOPLE OF PIC FROM CARS I SEEN AT SHOWS AND I TOOK PIC OF MY KIDS CARS THEY WERE AMAISE. SO WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND GO TO LOWRIDER AND SE THAT WE HAVE PASION AS WILL.
> *


ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 27 2010, 07:03 PM~17627600
> *I TALK TO LOWRIDER AND THEY TOLD ME THEY WANT TO SEE MORE PEDAL CARS AND THEY WANT TO SEE CLEAN SHIT I TOOK THEM A COUOPLE OF PIC FROM CARS I SEEN AT SHOWS AND I TOOK PIC OF MY KIDS CARS THEY WERE AMAISE. SO WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND GO TO LOWRIDER AND SE THAT WE HAVE PASION AS WILL.
> *


U SHUD TELL THEM THAT WE WANT MORE SHOWS TOO! INSTEAD OF TRYING TO CRAM 700 CARS INTO 1 SHOW A YEAR! :uh:


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 28 2010, 08:37 AM~17631740
> *U SHUD TELL THEM THAT WE WANT MORE SHOWS TOO! INSTEAD OF TRYING TO CRAM 700 CARS INTO 1 SHOW A YEAR! :uh:
> *


Yea true and some in nor cal


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

got some more work done..









Shot at 2010-05-28


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

twisted grill (not mounted) and headlights


----------



## chewie




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@May 28 2010, 04:45 PM~17635707
> *got some more work done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2010-05-28
> *


looking sick keep it up


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 28 2010, 06:05 PM~17636162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn chewie whats next ???


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 28 2010, 07:17 PM~17636234
> *looking sick  keep it up
> *


haha thanks


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17636162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




......LOOOKIN GREAT :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@May 24 2010, 10:54 PM~17593349
> *here r some from the san diego ODB show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




....SICK


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS.NC SAN DIEGO..


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by lesstime+May 28 2010, 06:18 PM~17636238-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn chewie whats next ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hnicustoms_@May 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17637306
> *......LOOOKIN GREAT :wow:
> *


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

damn that pedal car is dripping in chrome !!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@May 28 2010, 04:45 PM~17635707
> *got some more work done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2010-05-28
> *


LOOKS SICK!


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@May 28 2010, 04:45 PM~17635707
> *got some more work done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2010-05-28
> *


Love the custom grille and headlights. 
Would be awesome to have a mural on the firewall and a mock chromed out engine. :cheesy:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

nah this car is gonna be practical, sorry no murals for me. The hood is gonna open/close for the motorcycle battery. The battery powers the neon kit under neath and the headlights. under the hood is gonna be for storage. I have one now that i walk my daughter to the grocery store and what not.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

T.T.T


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524576
I JUST FOUND OUT THAT THEY ARE GONNA HV A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY! :cheesy:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 3 2010, 04:25 PM~17688034
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524576
> I JUST FOUND OUT THAT THEY ARE GONNA HV A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 602 Monte

I will be looking for a pedal car soon for my son,anybody have an old one you want to get rid of? dont want anything fixed up.let me know,thanks.I am in the phoenix area.


----------



## SAUL

i have this pedal car for sale if theres anyone interested


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 08:54 PM~17777774
> *i have this pedal car for sale if theres anyone interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUANTO.. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

make me an offer


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 08:54 PM~17777774
> *i have this pedal car for sale if theres anyone interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


foo why dont you tell me of these things before postin them...you know if i have the funds, ill scoop this shit up...no shipping either! :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987




----------



## RDominguez1987

this one is my primo's, A.Rubio


----------



## RDominguez1987

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jun 16 2010, 01:07 AM~17800519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is mine, almost there :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat

*Taking this Back on Top with this MuthaFaka! :biggrin: 

TTT!*







:0


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jun 16 2010, 12:25 AM~17801135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is my primo's, A.Rubio
> *


NICE..TTT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jun 16 2010, 12:46 AM~17801282
> *Taking this Back on Top with this MuthaFaka! :biggrin:
> 
> TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


that is sick never seen it before :wow:


----------



## RDominguez1987

there it is all done for now, and a shout out to A.Rubio for a good paint job.(thats him in picture)


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

i got all the chrome for the front end if you need it.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Jun 17 2010, 12:06 AM~17811887
> *i got all the chrome for the front end if you need it.
> *


WUTS THE PRICE???


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

make me an offer and pm me ur ph number so i can send u pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo

out in Hawaii


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my future roller.....


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jun 16 2010, 02:25 AM~17801135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is my primo's, A.Rubio
> *



VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jun 16 2010, 12:46 AM~17801282
> *Taking this Back on Top with this MuthaFaka! :biggrin:
> 
> TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Jun 17 2010, 10:29 AM~17815131
> *make me an offer and pm me ur ph number so i can send u pics
> *


Wuts the price on dat chrome u got?


----------



## watson rider




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 29 2010, 12:21 AM~17638869
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS.NC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUST US

any 4 sale?


----------



## 74_Glass

TTT for pedal cars :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jun 19 2010, 08:40 AM~17831394
> *any 4 sale?
> *


IM CLEANINIG OUT MY GARAGE THIZZ WEEK...I MIGHT SELL A VW BUG....I WILL POST PICTURES IF I DECIDE TO SELL IT ....I ALSO HAVE A SKOOTER LIKE THE ONE ON THE ABOVE PICTURE....AND A FEW OTHER LIL PROJECTS....STAY POSTED....I ALSO HAVE A CUSTOM MADE 20' BOUBLE TENDEM BIKE FRAME .. WILL POST THE PICTURES ON MONDAY..


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 19 2010, 01:20 PM~17832922
> *IM CLEANINIG OUT MY GARAGE THIZZ WEEK...I MIGHT SELL A VW BUG....I WILL POST PICTURES IF I DECIDE TO SELL IT ....I ALSO HAVE A SKOOTER LIKE THE ONE ON THE ABOVE PICTURE....AND A FEW OTHER LIL PROJECTS....STAY POSTED....I ALSO HAVE A CUSTOM MADE 20' BOUBLE TENDEM BIKE FRAME ..  WILL POST THE PICTURES ON MONDAY..
> *


wuts the price on the scooter??


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jun 19 2010, 01:30 PM~17832972
> *wuts the price on the scooter??
> *


PROBABLY...100..BUCKS ...ITS IN FAIR CONDITION AND ITS ALL THERE ..


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 19 2010, 02:14 PM~17833179
> *PROBABLY...100..BUCKS ...ITS IN FAIR CONDITION AND ITS ALL THERE ..
> *


GOT ANY PICS?


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jun 19 2010, 05:10 PM~17834194
> *GOT ANY PICS?
> *


WILL POST PICS..DURRING THE WEEK..


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

i want 60 plus shipping on the chrome. Its cherry.


----------



## Amahury760

OLD RADIO FLYER SCOOTER,,, FOR SALE,,,$100.00..IM NOT IN A HURRY TO SELL .LOCATED IN NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..LOCAL PICK UP ONLY,,UNLESS BUYER PAYS SHIPPING.....








THIS WHAT IT COULD LOOK LIKE...... :0


----------



## JAMES843

4 sale or trade pm me


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 28 2010, 06:05 PM~17636162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

I need to get going on my grandsons pedal car  maybe for next year


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 23 2010, 04:32 PM~17869317
> *I need to get going on my grandsons pedal car   maybe for next year
> *


HIT ME UP!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

alright guys, Capitan is back, he has two new projects up his sleeve, here is one that was bagged by double a customs....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 30 2010, 07:29 PM~17930788
> *alright guys, Capitan is back, he has two new projects up his sleeve, here is one that was bagged by double a customs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sic cant wait to see what he come out with


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 30 2010, 09:29 PM~17930788
> *alright guys, Capitan is back, he has two new projects up his sleeve, here is one that was bagged by double a customs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WOW./....BEST WAY TO COME BACK  SLAMMED  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

FOR SALE.. VW BUG PEDDAL CAR...PM YOUR OFFERS...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO.








ALSO SCOOTER FOR SALE...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 1 2010, 05:28 AM~17933800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats hell sicki whould love some info andor pic of how yall did that


----------



## nacho

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 1 2010, 05:28 AM~17933800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## EL RAIDER

dump truck for sale located in Salinas Ca let the bidding begin


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'm entering my daughters in next weeks Denver LRM show


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 1 2010, 05:28 AM~17933800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 4 2010, 02:26 AM~17957021
> *I'm entering my daughters in next weeks Denver LRM show
> *




good luck


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*anyone have any info on this? like owner and or contact info?*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 4 2010, 09:04 PM~17961513
> *anyone have any info on this? like owner and or contact info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lesstime

have you tryed to put that in the pedal car fest in the post your rided area ??? of even in a few of the carclub topics i want to say south cali????(la ,sandiago)?????


----------



## Paqui 68 impala




----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by Paqui 68 impala_@Jul 7 2010, 08:40 AM~17981914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 4 2010, 10:04 PM~17961513
> *anyone have any info on this? like owner and or contact info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I beleave there was an article in lowrider mag this year on a guy that had built it for his son or maybe it was a nehpew who recently past, I beleave it was a image article or one of there original articles, I bet if you showed the picture to Jae Bueno he probably could tell you.


----------



## leo

Sprockets
I found the article for you

December 2009 Lowrider magazine page 16,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 4 2010, 10:04 AM~17957938
> *good luck
> *


Thanx


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

My daughters getup for the parades around here I just made the trailer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2010, 10:03 AM~18002029
> *My daughters getup for the parades around here I just made the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE I :cheesy: LIKE IT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 4 2010, 10:04 PM~17961513
> *anyone have any info on this? like owner and or contact info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS LIL CAR IS TIGHT I MEMBER SEEING IT IN STREETLOW.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 1 2010, 12:58 AM~17933289
> *FOR SALE.. VW BUG PEDDAL CAR...PM YOUR OFFERS...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO SCOOTER FOR SALE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL FOR SALE..PM SOME OFFERS..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 9 2010, 11:59 AM~18002497
> *NICE I  :cheesy: LIKE IT!!!
> *


  thanx


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2010, 10:03 AM~18002029
> *My daughters getup for the parades around here I just made the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2010, 10:03 AM~18002029
> *My daughters getup for the parades around here I just made the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

She took 1st place in denver LRM and she beat out 4 other entries


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Here are the 4 other entries that were in our category


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

next stop vegas :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2010, 10:08 AM~18002084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





 
NICE


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2010, 01:16 AM~18032614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 05:45 PM~18028712
> *next stop vegas :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool pics Homie


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

thanks for the props fellas


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

>


GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG MIKE
 
GREAT PICS HOMIE LIKE ALWAYS
[/quote]


my lil girls car at the show this weekend


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

>











[/size]
[/quote]


TOOK IT TO THE SHOW THIS WEEK END MY SON HAD A BLAST TOOK FIRT NOT BAD FOR THE SOCON TIME OUT WILL TRY TO HAVE IT DONE FOR VEGAS


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2010, 04:20 PM~18027919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

scored this for $25 on craigslist yesterday...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 9 2010, 05:03 AM~18000619
> *Sprockets
> I found the article for you
> 
> December 2009 Lowrider magazine page 16,
> *


thanks man! i'll look to see if i have that issue. and i'll ask jae bueno too, thanks again bro!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG MIKE
> 
> GREAT PICS HOMIE LIKE ALWAYS


my lil girls car at the show this weekend
[/quote]
Thats definatly a badass car


----------



## CHUKO 204

> GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG MIKE
> 
> GREAT PICS HOMIE LIKE ALWAYS


my lil girls car at the show this weekend
[/quote]
Badass :wow: :wow:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

been a little tied up with the taylor tot lately but have some updates on the pedal car..









By br0kenb20 at 2010-07-23









By br0kenb20 at 2010-07-23









By br0kenb20 at 2010-07-23









By br0kenb20 at 2010-07-23


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Thats bad, I have some spokes and I"m gonna make me a gutted one for my garage just for looks :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987

nice, but where are the pedals


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

for the time being theyre out..but til she can pedal herself its a stroller


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..NC SAN DIEGO..


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Jul 23 2010, 08:06 PM~18125910
> *been a little tied up with the taylor tot lately but have some updates on the pedal car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-07-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-07-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-07-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-07-23
> *




WOW.........DID U FRENCH THA HEAD LIGHT'S???? :wow: :wow: FUCKIN SICK :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 24 2010, 03:19 AM~18128403
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..NC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






HOW IS THAT BUGGY SO LOW :wow: ??????TEACH ME :biggrin:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

HNICUSTOMS..ya theyre frenched ..im working on the tail lights now..


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

My Litl Primo Chillaxin in My Pedal.


----------



## IMPALLAC

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Jul 24 2010, 11:10 PM~18133362
> *HNICUSTOMS..ya theyre frenched ..im working on the tail lights now..
> *




CAME GREAT HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Jul 25 2010, 10:39 PM~18139448
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAMMMM.....SWIFT KILLED IT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2010, 03:21 PM~18176580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 29 2010, 04:36 PM~18176778
> *
> *


  she was taking a test run getting ready for a parade :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2010, 04:11 PM~18177184
> * she was taking a test run getting ready for a parade :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2010, 03:21 PM~18176580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



keep up the good work. good to see you getting the kids involved..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 30 2010, 06:21 AM~18183694
> *keep up the good work. good to see you getting the kids involved..
> *


I'm trying bro she's gonna do the parade tomorrow then were off on a 3hr ride to take the pedal car to a car show it's her idea :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I took her to the car wash just now to clean her ride for the parade and the show, She did all the cleaning herself


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2010, 04:55 PM~18187540
> *I took her to the car wash just now to clean her ride for the parade and the show, She did all the cleaning herself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## DiegoPat

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2010, 02:55 PM~18187540
> *I took her to the car wash just now to clean her ride for the parade and the show, She did all the cleaning herself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 05:45 PM~18028712
> *next stop vegas :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

well the 4 wheeler died in the middle of the parade so back to the drawing board. She was crushed and damn it hurt my feelings but she bucked up and we went to the show and she took 1st place and even got 55 bux. She took 25 for 1st place in the dance competition and got 30 bux because they screwed up on her trophie so she got a replacement trophy and the cash so all in all very good.


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2010, 07:21 PM~18202498
> *well the 4 wheeler died in the middle of the parade so back to the drawing board. She was crushed and damn it hurt my feelings but she bucked up and we went to the show and she took 1st place and even got 55 bux. She took 25 for 1st place in the dance competition and got 30 bux because they screwed up on her trophie so she got a replacement trophy and the cash so all in all very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats bro! :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2010, 02:55 PM~18187540
> *I took her to the car wash just now to clean her ride for the parade and the show, She did all the cleaning herself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: 
thats how i started :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Thanx guys


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## lesstime

wanted a set of 4 spoked wheels with tires


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 14 2010, 10:36 AM~18308002
> *wanted a set of 4 spoked wheels with tires
> *




dam man wen you get a Pedal Car?? lol


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 14 2010, 09:48 PM~18311193
> *dam man wen you get a Pedal Car??  lol
> *


man i got a old school , gbody monte and a 55 chevy coming :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

Does anyone know how much $$ these pedal cars run for? ford model T roadster.


----------



## DiegoPat

*Here's my son's Pedal Car displayed for the first time at this years 8th Annual Cruise For The Cause car show. 
The family and I had a blast showing it at the show. :biggrin: *</span> 
<img src=\'http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv349/KainoasPops/0814100908.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv349/KainoasPops/XMANS20SHOW20652-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:red\'>*(Thanks Amahury for this picture)*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I got the seat done it's pretty plain but thats kind of what I wanted, I'll keep it on there for a while and I can always change my mind it needs a little more work


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

What seat do you guys like better the top one is all square with no designs anywhere and is all vynl. the bottom one has like a pleted in the insert but the insert is crush velvet.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2010, 12:20 AM~18350188
> *What seat do you guys like better the top one is all square with no designs anywhere and is all vynl. the bottom one has like a pleted in the insert but the insert is crush velvet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd say the second one just because that red seems to match a lil better. What about doing a two tone of both paint colors on the car, no tan :dunno: ? Just a suggestion!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Aug 19 2010, 07:56 AM~18351000
> *I'd say the second one just because that red seems to match a lil better. What about doing a two tone of both paint colors on the car, no tan :dunno: ? Just a suggestion!
> *


I thought about that also


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

check out my kids power wheels truck I built a full frame underneath it and added some rubber wheels and I put a 24 volt motor with a chain and sprocket and 2 12 volt batteries.I did this to pull the pedal car for the parades because last time the 4 wheeler died and it bummed us out. Also she can play more with this because it's electric so it's quiet and she can cruise the neighborhood.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:40 PM~18363052
> *check out my kids power wheels truck I built a full frame underneath it and added some rubber wheels and I put a 24 volt motor with a chain and sprocket and 2 12 volt batteries.I did this to pull the pedal car for the parades because last time the 4 wheeler died and it bummed us out. Also she can play more with this because it's electric so it's quiet and she can cruise the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta get some of these :happysad: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Set-Maxxis-...QQptZGoQ5fKarts


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 20 2010, 01:52 PM~18363135
> *gotta get some of these  :happysad:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Set-Maxxis-...QQptZGoQ5fKarts
> *


Those would be really bad and make that truck look cool but it was a cheap job. I used scrap metal and I had the motor off of a scooter a friend gave me and the tires and wheels are the dolly wheels from harbor freight they were like 24 bux


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:40 PM~18363052
> *check out my kids power wheels truck I built a full frame underneath it and added some rubber wheels and I put a 24 volt motor with a chain and sprocket and 2 12 volt batteries.I did this to pull the pedal car for the parades because last time the 4 wheeler died and it bummed us out. Also she can play more with this because it's electric so it's quiet and she can cruise the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that joint is fast ass sh............. nice!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 20 2010, 06:46 PM~18365317
> *that joint is fast ass sh............. nice!
> *


I think it's just right for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

that power wheels is dope !!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Aug 21 2010, 03:39 AM~18367807
> *that power wheels is dope !!
> *


right on, there is a parade in 3 weeks so I'll take some pics of her pulling the pedal car


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2010, 09:20 PM~18350188
> *What seat do you guys like better the top one is all square with no designs anywhere and is all vynl. the bottom one has like a pleted in the insert but the insert is crush velvet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the curves on the red inserts.... how about if you make the backrest taller round off the corners to match


----------



## rollinoldskoo

starting on another one....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2010, 08:18 PM~18379192
> *starting on another one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice you know anyone that has 4 more wheels&tires like them???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2010, 09:17 PM~18379176
> *i like the curves on the red inserts.... how about if you make the backrest taller round off the corners to match
> *


I don't want the back taller because it will start to cover the plaque


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 22 2010, 05:30 PM~18379345
> *nice you know anyone that has 4 more wheels&tires like them???
> *


i search 2 swap meets here every sunday lookin for more.... i got 2 more pedal cars and a radio flyer wagon i wanna hook up with some....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I got a set of 4 brand new but I don't think I want to sell them right now.


----------



## lesstime

i been going to yard sales like crazy noone has them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 22 2010, 11:05 PM~18380240
> *i been going to yard sales like crazy noone has them
> *


mine be brand new :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol one day one day lol j/k didnt i get a pedal car from you long time ago a orange one????i think it was you i still have it i need to get pics of it lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 22 2010, 11:16 PM~18380326
> *lol one day  one day lol j/k didnt i get a pedal car from you long time ago a orange one????i think it was you i still have it i need to get pics of it lol
> *


yeah I sold you that orange one I wish I would of kept it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol i cant belive i still have it lol i got some spokes for it painted them white and orange cant afford chrome lol 
still as clean as when i got it thanks again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 22 2010, 11:25 PM~18380410
> *lol i cant belive i still have it lol i got some spokes for it  painted them white and orange  cant afford chrome lol
> still as clean as when i got it  thanks again
> *


They don't sell that car anymore


----------



## lesstime

we are trying really hard not to sell it or anything like that hopping to let my son pass it down to his son


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 22 2010, 11:31 PM~18380448
> *we are trying really hard not to sell it or anything like that hopping to let my son pass it down to his son
> *


thats cool, Yeah the one I have will never be for sale because it's my kiddo's and she's 7 and will probably fight me over it if I try and sell it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## lesstime

that sic it need a blower


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 23 2010, 10:37 AM~18382945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats badass


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## BigMandoAZ

found in off topic


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 23 2010, 03:11 PM~18385723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found in off topic
> *


 :wow: :wow: That's hella pedal cars.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## oscar_J

whats up guys i have pedal car that im workin on for my son does anyone know where i can get a plaque made and get new wheels for it?????????


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by oscar_J_@Aug 24 2010, 06:16 PM~18396943
> *whats up guys i have pedal car that im workin on for my son does anyone know where i can get a plaque made and get new wheels for it?????????
> *


joel from jagster makes some plaques
there is a thread on him in this forum somewhere


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

My sons pedal car "Royal Blues"




























Here is the proud owner cleaning it at a show


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Aug 25 2010, 12:23 AM~18400054
> *My sons pedal car "Royal Blues"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proud owner cleaning it at a show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Aug 25 2010, 01:23 AM~18400054
> *My sons pedal car "Royal Blues"
> 
> *


I like the chrome and engraving on the front and back


----------



## watson rider

:biggrin: 



































my baby girl's mini 62 daily driver


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:07 PM~18408518
> *I like the chrome and engraving on the front and back
> *


Thanks!


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 26 2010, 06:32 AM~18410421
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girl's  mini 62 daily driver
> *


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Aug 25 2010, 08:32 PM~18408272
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro :wave:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2010, 10:07 PM~18408518
> *I like the chrome and engraving on the front and back
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

i finally got the hinge figured out..heres some pics..








By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-03









By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-03


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

my daughter is gonna be doing a parade next saturday with hers and the following weekend there is a carshow :biggrin:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

aww man i cant wait to get my daughters taylor tot and pedal car done for a parade..post up the pics of the parade if you take some brotha..awesome


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Sep 4 2010, 01:39 PM~18486576
> *aww man i cant wait to get my daughters taylor tot and pedal car done for a parade..post up the pics of the parade if you take some brotha..awesome
> *


fo sho


----------



## Talib (MYAS)

going to get similar pedalcar in that week
http://cgi.ebay.com/Red-Russian-Pedal-Car-...c4#ht_500wt_928
http://cgi.ebay.com/Russian-Pedal-Car-/110...d5#ht_500wt_928


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Aug 25 2010, 12:23 AM~18400054
> *My sons pedal car "Royal Blues"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proud owner cleaning it at a show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sick!!!!



which pedal cars are the ones that the grill and headlights come off. to be able to chrome? thanx


----------



## EL JEFE 52

what are the pedal car classes at the lowrider shows??? im gonna bring this one out for the first time what you think???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Sep 6 2010, 04:06 PM~18499638
> *what are the pedal car  classes at the lowrider shows??? im gonna bring this one out for the first time what you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's in the special interest category so you will go up against alot of unusual things.And there is only that category for it so 1st 2nd and 3rd out of the whole show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2010, 03:57 PM~18499585
> *:wow:  sick!!!!
> which pedal cars are the ones that the grill and headlights come off. to be able to chrome? thanx
> *


on that car you quoted he had those plates made on my pedal car it came with the bumpers and grills and it's the pink champion. THe orange champion came with only the front chrome and no rear chrome. Both cars are no longer available so you have to find a used one and good luck with that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

my daughters towpig


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Sep 3 2010, 09:45 PM~18483226
> *i finally got the hinge figured out..heres some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-03
> *


getting there looking good doing it


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

haha thanks..now its time to start the push handle.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Talib (MYAS)

Russian pedalcar NEVA with front lights, fake engine & back box


----------



## Abie

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2010, 02:57 PM~18499585
> *:wow:  sick!!!!
> which pedal cars are the ones that the grill and headlights come off. to be able to chrome? thanx
> *


try this page i just got one from them

http://www.kiddietoys.com/orange-champion-...dal-p-1072.html


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Sep 11 2010, 06:56 PM~18543603
> *try this page i just got one from them
> 
> http://www.kiddietoys.com/orange-champion-...dal-p-1072.html
> 
> 
> *


thats the one i have well my son has lol 

and they dont make them any more 
http://www.kiddietoys.com/orange-champion-...dal-p-1072.html
see SOLD OUT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2010, 11:57 AM~18499585
> *:wow:  sick!!!!
> which pedal cars are the ones that the grill and headlights come off. to be able to chrome? thanx
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/Pedal-Car-Fire-Fighter...=item4aa46e7cd9

comet pedal cars have separate headlights....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Somepics from the parade but where I took pics there wasn't alot of people but there was at the parade.It was cool the kids had fun and so did I.Towards the end me and my newphew were making it rain with that candy :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 12 2010, 10:45 AM~18547249
> *Somepics from the parade but where I took pics there wasn't alot of people but there was at the parade.It was cool the kids had fun and so did I.Towards the end me and my newphew were making it rain with that candy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice time for fenders on the trailer :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 12 2010, 01:07 PM~18547674
> *nice  time for fenders on the trailer :happysad:
> *


I haven't gotten around to that but I need to


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-18









By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-18









By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-18


----------



## lesstime

sick i got some of the 55 on friday update pics when the body is here


----------



## lesstime




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 18 2010, 10:12 PM~18601605
> *sick i got some of the 55 on friday update pics when the body is here
> *




will go out no later then tusday :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

for realll 
sweet by then am hoping to have something for you to see


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 05:52 PM~18605746
> *for realll
> sweet by then am hoping to have something for you to see
> *



yea i have to go to the doctor in the morning i am going to stop at u haul and bye a box to cut down


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: you the man 
am in the middle of modifing the rear as we type 2 inch drop :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 05:07 PM~18605485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you puting the spoke rims on it?


----------



## lesstime

yeah unless i find some thing better


----------



## lesstime

sorry for the crap pic but the area the bolt to the seat use to to be level with the tires 
now is 2 inchs lower when bolted to the car body A1 mofo


----------



## Amahury760

HERES A PEDAL CAR THAT SHOWED UP AT OUR PICNIC ON SUNDAY...IN OCEANSIDE CA..








AND MY LIL GIRL ON MY SON'S PEDDAL CAR..MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

my daughter took 1st place in the Pueblo lrm show the competition was 2 golf carts and a power wheels bug


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:21 AM~18610508
> *my daughter took 1st place in the Pueblo lrm show the competition was 2 golf carts and a power wheels bug
> *


nice did you take the hauler with you


----------



## watson rider

any one goin to woodland or vegas?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 12:47 PM~18611717
> *nice did you take the hauler with you
> *


no we should of though because at that LRM car show they have a cruise inside so she could of busted one :biggrin: They also serve beer,have some amature fights, a hop contest and bike stunting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

my daughter and her competition, there was another golf cart we were up against but I didn't get to take pics of it


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 26 2010, 07:32 AM~18410421
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girl's  mini 62 daily driver
> *


is that custom made to be a 62??or couldyou buy them like that


----------



## pancho1969

Any pedal cars for sale in the 209 area?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 26 2010, 10:20 PM~18669119
> *is that custom made to be a 62??or couldyou buy them like that
> *


It's a fiberglass body they sell on ebay but you have to figure out the chassis as it's just the body when you purchase it


----------



## losgarage

Pretty cool ride everyones got on this page ,everytime i get on it my kid goes nut.. Nice work everyone...


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2010, 07:54 PM~18677301
> *It's a fiberglass body they sell on ebay but you have to figure out the chassis as it's just the body when you purchase it
> *


alright ya i jus seen it on ebay its alot cheaper then i was thinking..does any one know how to figure out the chassis on it??? :dunno:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 28 2010, 05:27 AM~18679920
> *alright ya i jus seen it on ebay its alot cheaper then i was thinking..does any one know how to figure out the chassis on it??? :dunno:
> *



can you send me the link from ebay i cant find it


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: full metal frame


----------



## lesstime

http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-peda...=item3a5ed517c1


link for 62


----------



## lesstime

http://cgi.ebay.com/1951-Mercury-pedal-car...=item3a5ed48b24


link for murc


----------



## JAMES843

thanks


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

T.T.T.


----------



## lesstime

GOT THE REST OF THE 55 TODAY UPDATES REAL SOON AS YOU CAN SEE I ALREADY DROPED THE REAR OF THE CAR A FEW INCH BUT THATS NOT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 03:14 PM~18694476
> *GOT THE REST OF THE 55 TODAY UPDATES REAL SOON AS YOU CAN SEE I ALREADY DROPED THE REAR OF THE CAR A FEW INCH BUT THATS NOT ALL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 11 2010, 07:09 PM~18543699
> *thats the one i have well my son has lol
> 
> and they dont make them any more
> http://www.kiddietoys.com/orange-champion-...dal-p-1072.html
> see SOLD OUT
> *



i just picked 1 up a few weeks ago. was painted blue to match the guys 53 chevy, but all there and good chrome. paid 50 bucks


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

is that metal or a glass 55 ?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 03:14 PM~18694476
> *GOT THE REST OF THE 55 TODAY UPDATES REAL SOON AS YOU CAN SEE I ALREADY DROPED THE REAR OF THE CAR A FEW INCH BUT THATS NOT ALL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you need to put some chrome on it


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Sep 29 2010, 10:39 PM~18698460
> *is that metal or a glass 55 ?
> *


metal


----------



## lesstime

i know need a lot of chrome lol soon i hope 

yeah its metal


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 10:47 PM~18698519
> *i know need a lot of chrome lol soon i hope
> 
> yeah its metal
> *


i got what you need in the mail to day


----------



## lesstime

??? what is there a pm coming my way???


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 11:07 PM~18698655
> *??? what is there a pm coming my way???
> *


yep


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

as you can see i lowered the rear before i even got the body 








and if i can find 4 more spoked wheels like the one in this pic it will be even lower 









wanted 4 spoked wheels like the one on the car


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 11:35 PM~18698813
> *as you can see i lowered the rear before i even got the body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i can find 4 more spoked wheels like the one in this pic it will be even lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanted 4 spoked wheels like the one on the car
> *


i got 2 new soke wheels there clean clean


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 30 2010, 06:53 AM~18699842
> *i got 2 new soke wheels there clean clean
> *


talk to me what you want $or trade :happysad:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 06:55 AM~18699853
> *talk to me what you want $or trade  :happysad:
> *


well i was trying to sale the whole trike i have for 45 shipped but if you only need the wheels i can do 20 shipped


----------



## 55800




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 30 2010, 06:58 AM~18699863
> *well i was trying to sale the whole trike i have for 45 shipped but if you only need the wheels i can do 20 shipped
> *


let me pm you his afternoon is that cool


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 07:02 AM~18699877
> *let me pm you his afternoon is that cool
> *


ya thats cool talk to u later


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

WHOS GOING TO VEGAS?????????


----------



## lesstime




----------



## pancho1969

Got this fire truck yesterday :cheesy: . I got to get it done by nov. 13 so i'll be in here asking for some help.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 5 2010, 03:49 AM~18739175
> *Got this fire truck yesterday :cheesy: . I got to get it done by nov. 13 so i'll be in here asking for some help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were can I find tires for this truck?
Also the steering wheel/shaft slides in and out how do I stop that?

Thanks for any info


----------



## lesstime




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 6 2010, 06:29 PM~18754115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the orange one you got from me??You should paint the wheels orange and do some patterns or striping


----------



## lesstime

yep thats the one one day it will get updated


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

whats up fellas


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone have a pedal car for sale?


----------



## KABEL




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 7 2010, 12:25 PM~18760016
> *yep thats the one one day it will get updated
> *


what did you do with them og chrome wheels?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 8 2010, 07:50 PM~18769892
> *what did you do with them og chrome wheels?
> *


james843 has 2  and i have 2


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 9 2010, 08:19 AM~18771842
> *james843 has 2   and i have 2
> *


y the sad face ? you need them?


----------



## DA_SQUID

i got one for sell post pics later candy green


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 5 2010, 03:49 AM~18739175
> *Got this fire truck yesterday :cheesy: . I got to get it done by nov. 13 so i'll be in here asking for some help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## 408models

:0 nice, can't wait to see it all done up. PANCHO PATTERNS??? :happysad:


----------



## 64Rag

1st place special interest 2010 lowrider magazine Las Vegas SuperShow


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 11 2010, 12:17 PM~18784185
> *:0  nice, can't wait to see it all done up. PANCHO PATTERNS???  :happysad:
> *


 :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 12 2010, 02:18 PM~18792550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place special interest 2010 lowrider magazine Las Vegas SuperShow
> *



this is sick as fuck! :wow: :0


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18806049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a 58 impala?


----------



## My95Fleety

some others from vegas show


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 14 2010, 12:18 AM~18806472
> *is that a 58 impala?
> *


Yep. OG 1958 Pedal car.


----------



## DiegoPat

:worship: :worship:


> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 13 2010, 09:43 PM~18806049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* :0 NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL A BAD-ASS PEDAL CAR!!! *


----------



## hnicustoms

great pic's......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 12 2010, 02:18 PM~18792550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place special interest 2010 lowrider magazine Las Vegas SuperShow
> *


congrats on 1st place homie


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Oct 14 2010, 08:17 AM~18808951
> *congrats on 1st place homie
> *


Thanks bro my son was real happy.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

wow that deuce looks like a real damn car !!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 13 2010, 09:22 PM~18806519
> *Yep. OG 1958 Pedal car.
> *


can i have it lol :biggrin: 

naw for reals tho is it for sale?


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 15 2010, 02:30 AM~18816903
> *can i have it lol :biggrin:
> 
> naw for reals tho is it for sale?
> *


I was going to post it on ebay but feel free to message me an offer :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 14 2010, 12:20 AM~18806487
> *some others from vegas show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## west_13

ANYBODY GOT ANY PEDALCAR PARTS FOR SALE..OR I HAVE SOME KUSTOM BIKE PARTS AND 12'' FENDERS THAT I WILL TRADE FOR SOME PARTS LMK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 15 2010, 10:18 PM~18823913
> *I was going to post it on ebay but feel free to message me an offer :biggrin:
> *


is it metal or fiberglass??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

badass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 19 2010, 04:19 AM~18848962
> *is it metal or fiberglass??
> *


Fiberglass. From my understanding they all where. They where provided to dealers back then.


----------



## syked1

DO NOT SELL TO WEST_13 UNLESS YOU MEET HIM IN PERSON, HES 14 OR 15 AND HAS NO MONEY OR CONCEPT OF VALUE OR WORTH


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 19 2010, 10:34 AM~18850954
> *Fiberglass. From my understanding they all where. They where provided to dealers back then.
> *


how mutch i want it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## watson rider

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 12 2010, 02:18 PM~18792550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place special interest 2010 lowrider magazine Las Vegas SuperShow
> *


congrats on the win bro :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

some from jolopy


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

pm me a price on dat 58 homie


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Oct 19 2010, 01:07 AM~18848315
> *ANYBODY GOT ANY PEDALCAR PARTS FOR SALE..OR I HAVE SOME KUSTOM BIKE PARTS AND 12'' FENDERS THAT I WILL TRADE FOR SOME PARTS LMK
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2010, 01:24 PM~18851340
> *DO NOT SELL TO WEST_13 UNLESS YOU MEET HIM IN PERSON, HES 14 OR 15 AND HAS NO MONEY OR CONCEPT OF VALUE OR WORTH
> *


yup........................................do not :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 19 2010, 07:25 PM~18855565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: this is yours? sick!! what are those wheels off of?


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2010, 09:33 PM~18855672
> *:wow: this is yours? sick!! what are those wheels off of?
> *



naaaa.......there from jolopy :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## KABEL




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 19 2010, 07:48 PM~18855117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2010, 05:05 AM~18858526
> *I like that
> *



oooooo ya    that shit on the trailer is layed :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 19 2010, 06:48 PM~18855117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats naice


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

i finally mounted the seat last night...








By br0kenb20 at 2010-10-20










By br0kenb20 at 2010-10-20


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

SORRY FOR THE CUALITY. MY LIL GIRLS CAR AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Oct 19 2010, 04:28 PM~18854307
> *congrats on the win bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro my son was real happy winning in Vegas.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

POSTING FOR THE BOY'S OF SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C. 
 ROYAL BLUES

























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..CC. REDRUM... @ LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW..2010...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Oct 22 2010, 08:06 AM~18879510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR THE CUALITY. MY LIL GIRLS CAR AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW
> *


wow :wow: thats bad ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by Amahury760+Oct 23 2010, 01:26 AM~18886551-->
> 
> 
> 
> MEMBERS ONLY..CC. REDRUM... @ LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW..2010...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking real good naice ride..love ur display as will..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 23 2010, 01:33 AM~18886564
> *wow  :wow: thats bad ass!!!!!!!!!
> *


tanks homie


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 23 2010, 12:51 PM~18888581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work there


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

lookin great every one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 28 2010, 07:33 AM~18929729
> *lookin great every one :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


X 714


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Oct 30 2010, 01:37 PM~18947908
> *X 714
> *


X760.. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

My sons project I'm workin on :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

coming out niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

I was wondering how do you lower a pedal car and where can I get some different wheels?


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

got the wiring done !!!









By br0kenb20 at 2010-11-01









By br0kenb20 at 2010-11-01









By br0kenb20 at 2010-11-01

head lights, tail lamps and pink neons..lol


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

By br0kenb20 at 2010-11-02


----------



## Mr.Brown

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Nov 2 2010, 10:14 PM~18972712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-11-02
> *


WOW! You aint playing with that pedal car. Great build!


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Oct 22 2010, 01:55 PM~18881770
> *POSTING FOR THE BOY'S OF SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C.
> ROYAL BLUES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 19 2010, 07:28 PM~18855610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Haha thanks. It's going to paint on Friday


----------



## It's Johnny

anyone selling a pedal car?? it doesn't matter, it could be done or project...


----------



## Mr.Brown

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Nov 3 2010, 09:13 AM~18974857
> *Haha thanks.  It's going to paint on Friday
> *


Looking forward to the pics. uffin: if I send you my sons pedal car, what's the ticket to lower it like yours?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Nov 3 2010, 10:19 PM~18981179
> *anyone selling a pedal car?? it doesn't matter, it could be done or project...
> *


i got 1 pm me if your still lookin


----------



## CE 707

me and rollinbajito did this one


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS @ DIA DE LOS MUERTOS SHOW ON SUNDAY..REPPIN.SD.
































AND THE HOMIE CHUYS PEDDAL CAR....








AND ANOTHER PEDDAL CAR FROM ARROUND HERE ..


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Mr brown. Id love to slam it for you but I just don't have time. If you look at my pics you can see how its done. It's really easy actually. If I were to do another I can go about two inches lower than mine.


----------



## 408REGAL

Would anyone have or know where I can get the chrome grill and headlight covers and a Hood ornament


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 4 2010, 01:25 AM~18982141
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS @ DIA DE LOS MUERTOS SHOW ON SUNDAY..REPPIN.SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE HOMIE CHUYS PEDDAL CAR....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ANOTHER PEDDAL CAR FROM ARROUND HERE ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u no where the blue 
pedal car got its rims from..


----------



## west_13

CAN SOME ONE HELP ME
ON HOW TO SLAM A PEDAL CAR..


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Hey regal I have those Chrome pieces in mint condition send me cell no.


----------



## 408REGAL

I pull you over it won't let me pm you


----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 3 2010, 11:52 PM~18981893
> *me and rollinbajito did this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

well i sent you my cell number bro


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Nov 3 2010, 11:52 PM~18981893-->
> 
> 
> 
> me and rollinbajito did this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naice ride
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west_13_@Nov 4 2010, 10:04 PM~18990629
> *CAN SOME ONE HELP ME
> ON HOW TO SLAM A PEDAL CAR..
> *


 its easy homie r u planing on doing it ur self


----------



## rollinbajito

thanks


----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## west_13

is putting an air-kit possibel
on a pedal car


----------



## 408REGAL

Bro there's nun in my inbox


----------



## pancho1969

All the pedal cars are lookin great in here fellas :thumbsup:

I got a couple more pics of mine :cheesy:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 5 2010, 05:33 PM~18996914
> *is putting an air-kit possibel
> on a pedal car
> *


YES, capitan had it done to his pedal car a while back (before paint)


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Nov 6 2010, 02:25 PM~19002201
> *YES, capitan had it done to his pedal car a while back (before paint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many cylinders do u need


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969




----------



## nacho

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Nov 6 2010, 02:25 PM~19002201
> *YES, capitan had it done to his pedal car a while back (before paint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that guy capitan has been around pedal cars for a while...i think he had like 12 pedal cars...


----------



## west_13

MY PEDAL CAR IN THE SHOP RIGHT NOW..


----------



## Amahury760

JUST FINISHED ...MY PEDDAL CAR..TURNED IT INTO A STROLLER....WHAT U GUYS THINK..WILL POST MORE PICTURES LATER...MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 7 2010, 01:54 PM~19008667
> *JUST FINISHED ...MY PEDDAL CAR..TURNED IT INTO A STROLLER....WHAT U GUYS THINK..WILL POST MORE PICTURES LATER...MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 7 2010, 01:54 PM~19008667
> *JUST FINISHED ...MY PEDDAL CAR..TURNED IT INTO A STROLLER....WHAT U GUYS THINK..WILL POST MORE PICTURES LATER...MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REALLY GOOD!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 8 2010, 05:14 PM~19018886
> *
> *


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 8 2010, 05:31 PM~19018990
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD!
> *


THANX BRO.. JUST NEED TO GET THE INTERIOR DONE ,, GOT THE SOUNDS PUT ON ALREADY....MAYBE LIFTED A LIL MORE CUZZ ITZ ABOUT AN INCH OFF THE GROUND...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

looks good pedal car!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 7 2010, 12:54 PM~19008667
> *JUST FINISHED ...MY PEDDAL CAR..TURNED IT INTO A STROLLER....WHAT U GUYS THINK..WILL POST MORE PICTURES LATER...MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good  

What u use for the handle


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 9 2010, 11:29 AM~19025446
> *Looks good
> 
> What u use for the handle
> *


just regular metal... real light whieght


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 9 2010, 11:17 AM~19025763
> *just regular metal... real light whieght
> *


  

Any more pics ? :cheesy: 
How u attached it on?


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

I did my frame and handle in chromoly ..super light weight and strong .


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 9 2010, 01:35 PM~19026319
> *
> 
> Any more pics ? :cheesy:
> How u attached it on?
> *


THE HANDLE ITS HALLOW.. SO I DRILLED A WHOLE ON IT AND THE BACK OF THE PEDDAL CAR HAS A 2' TUBE THAT GOES RIGHT INTO IT..AND HAS A CLIP TO HOLD IT..ILL POST PIX LATER ..ITS BACK @ THE SHOP TRYING TO GO A LIL LOWER... :0


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

[/quote]











[/quote]


HERE R SOME PEDAL CAR FROM UNIQUS PEDAL CLUB. THIS WEEKEND AT A PHOTO SHOOT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

T.T.M.F.T.


----------



## Members64

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 10 2010, 02:08 PM~19035029
> *T.T.M.F.T.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

a few more flesh cars from uniques


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Nov 6 2010, 02:25 PM~19002201
> *YES, capitan had it done to his pedal car a while back (before paint)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's cool wood like to see how it was done


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 10 2010, 04:00 PM~19035850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more flesh cars from uniques
> *


nice


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

That 55 is bad ass...need more pics of it though


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

some oldies but goodies


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by Members64+Nov 10 2010, 02:39 PM~19035279-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I PULL YOU OVER_@Nov 10 2010, 11:12 PM~19039910
> *That 55 is bad ass...need more pics of it though
> *


tanks that my homies 55 ill take more pic of it


----------



## KABEL




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 6 2010, 08:12 PM~19005515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks sick homie


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

T.T.T


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Nov 9 2010, 01:01 PM~19026052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres another pic of the 55


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 10 2010, 05:34 PM~19036484
> *that's cool wood like to see how it was done
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

got the body work done on the pedal car..









By br0kenb20 at 2010-11-14









By br0kenb20 at 2010-11-14









By br0kenb20 at 2010-11-14

i have the pedal car chilling at my my pad ..but my lil girl is getting a little anxious and wants her car put back together...as you can tell ..i caught her playing in it this morning ..poor lil one..









By br0kenb20 at 2010-11-14


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2010, 08:51 PM~19047759
> *shit looks sick homie
> *


Thanks gil  


So I got the pedal car almost done I'm gona watersand, get it striped and reclear :cheesy: .


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 14 2010, 08:39 PM~19068484
> *Thanks gil
> So I got the pedal car almost done I'm gona watersand, get it striped and reclear :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



came out sick pancho!!


----------



## Amahury760

ME AND MY LIL [email protected] SANTANA.CC SHOW YESTERDAY... REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY. SAN DIEGO.... PIC BY JAE BUENO..


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 15 2010, 11:35 AM~19072664
> *ME AND MY LIL [email protected] SANTANA.CC SHOW YESTERDAY... REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY. SAN DIEGO.... PIC BY JAE BUENO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good big homie :biggrin:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 15 2010, 10:35 AM~19072664
> *ME AND MY LIL [email protected] SANTANA.CC SHOW YESTERDAY... REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY. SAN DIEGO.... PIC BY JAE BUENO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 15 2010, 11:35 AM~19072664
> *ME AND MY LIL [email protected] SANTANA.CC SHOW YESTERDAY... REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY. SAN DIEGO.... PIC BY JAE BUENO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2010, 09:08 AM~19071956
> *came out sick pancho!!
> *


Thanks jay  not bad for my first bigger paint job :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 15 2010, 12:35 PM~19072664
> *ME AND MY LIL [email protected] SANTANA.CC SHOW YESTERDAY... REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY. SAN DIEGO.... PIC BY JAE BUENO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 15 2010, 01:30 PM~19073543
> *looking good big homie  :biggrin:
> *


THANX BIG HOMIE..


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Nov 15 2010, 05:44 PM~19075782
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THNAX BRO..


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 15 2010, 06:11 PM~19076017
> *VERY NICE!
> *


THANX HOMIE...WITH ALL THESE POSSITIVE COMMENTS ..THATS WHEN IT ALL PAYS OFF....GRACIAS..TO ALL OF YOU..


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 15 2010, 07:46 PM~19076902
> *bad ass
> *


THANX KARNAL... IM GLADD YOU ALL LIKE IT..


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq6wYx-7TW4


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 15 2010, 11:35 AM~19072664
> *ME AND MY LIL [email protected] SANTANA.CC SHOW YESTERDAY... REPPIN MEMBERS ONLY. SAN DIEGO.... PIC BY JAE BUENO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pic Homie.... :biggrin: ....Like The Paint Job.... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Nov 19 2010, 11:58 PM~19115889
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq6wYx-7TW4
> *


thats bad ass bro love the lil cruse :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Nov 19 2010, 11:58 PM~19115889
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq6wYx-7TW4
> *


thats bad ass bro love the lil cruse :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

:wow:


----------



## Bigjxloc

any body have a project condition pedal car body they would part with?


----------



## lesstime

ILL PART WITH THIS FOR THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

ya i thought the cruise was awesome..i dig the song..ridin dirty..lol


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Nov 20 2010, 04:12 PM~19119269
> *ya i thought the cruise was awesome..i dig the song..ridin dirty..lol
> *


ready to go in a cruse :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 27 2010, 01:45 PM~19175944
> *ready to go in a cruse  :cheesy:
> *


MEMBERS ONLY CC ,,SAN DIEGO REPPIN @ STREETLOW SHOW TODAY.


----------



## sureñosbluez

i do some body work on my newphew pedal car


----------



## Catalyzed

Anyone have a spare steering wheel?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 2 2010, 03:48 PM~19221295
> *Anyone have a spare steering wheel?
> *



what kind do you need i got some


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

i got my handle/ cupholders done in chromoly a few days ago for my daughters pedal car..









By br0kenb20 at 2010-12-03









By br0kenb20 at 2010-12-03

and i got the grill i made chromed out..








By br0kenb20 at 2010-12-03


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Dec 3 2010, 07:47 AM~19227518
> *what kind do you need i got some
> *


do u have any cheep pedal car for sale or were to get one :happysad:


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder

lil ryder


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Dec 3 2010, 07:29 PM~19232088
> *i got my handle/ cupholders done in chromoly a few days ago for my daughters pedal car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-12-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-12-03
> 
> and i got the grill i made chromed out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-12-03
> *


LOOKING RAL GOOD HOMIE..IS THE PAIN ON AREADY


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Nope no paint yet..my pops wanted to paint this pedal car but he's had a bad cold. So I.decided ill shoot for Xmas..Xmas present.I guess. Lol. I'm thinking pearl white with pink flames all flaked out.


----------



## pancho1969

All the pedal cars are lookin good :thumbsup:

A couple pics of my sons :cheesy:

On thanksgiving 










Sun or rain still riding :biggrin: . I added a handel till he can pedal it better


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Dec 3 2010, 08:29 PM~19232088
> *
> and i got the grill i made chromed out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-12-03
> *


post pics of that grill installed


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 4 2010, 07:20 PM~19241353
> *All the pedal cars are lookin good :thumbsup:
> 
> A couple pics of my sons :cheesy:
> 
> On thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun or rain still riding :biggrin: . I added a handel till he can pedal it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2010, 07:49 PM~19204892
> *i do some body work on my newphew pedal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep us posted on that buggy homie    lookin good sofar


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Dec 3 2010, 07:44 PM~19232169
> *do u have any cheep pedal car for sale or were to get one :happysad:
> *



i got a few pedal cars for sale 
Los Angeles Tricycle all OG--$100









VW, i got the steering wheel in another box--$75









Fire engine $100









AMF 1950s Firefighter i do have all parts $75









Jeep $75









AMF Fire Engine i do have all parts $75









COE as is rare but bad! $200









VW SALE PENDING









Estate Wagon SALE PENDING


----------



## erick323

Pm send


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2010, 10:32 PM~19249008
> *post pics of that grill installed
> 
> *


Once its painted I will. But there are tons of pics of the grill installed before it was chromed.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Page 85 is a close up shot of the grill. Middle.of page.


----------



## nacho

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Dec 6 2010, 07:11 PM~19257084
> *i got  a few pedal cars for sale
> Los Angeles Tricycle all OG--$100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VW, i got the steering wheel in another box--$75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire engine $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMF 1950s Firefighter i do have all parts $75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeep $75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMF Fire Engine i do have all parts $75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COE as is rare but bad! $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VW SALE PENDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estate Wagon SALE PENDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good prices..dont they belong to capitan?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by nacho_@Dec 7 2010, 09:49 AM~19262286
> *good prices..dont they belong to capitan?
> *



yes they belong to capitan and his brothers..but he has like 22 pedal cars total..mom said we need to get rid of some :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Dec 7 2010, 01:38 PM~19264036
> *yes they belong to capitan and his brothers..but he has like 22 pedal cars total..mom said we need to get rid of some :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 5 2010, 10:06 PM~18998752
> *All the pedal cars are lookin great in here fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> I got a couple more pics of mine :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
veryyyy nice :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by KABEL+Dec 4 2010, 09:26 PM~19241412-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 10:48 PM~19250384
> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 9 2010, 08:14 PM~19288555
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> veryyyy nice  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 9 2010, 09:27 PM~19288643
> *
> *


whos your painter ?>???


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 9 2010, 08:58 PM~19288982
> *whos your painter ?>???
> *



I painted it myself :cheesy: 

I build model cars so that's were I learned how to do patterns. Here's a link to my models if anybody wants to check them out 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=326381&st=1980


----------



## Amahury760

GOT THIZZ FOR SALE..PM FOR MORE INFO...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO..


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 12 2010, 01:23 AM~19305748
> *GOT THIZZ FOR SALE..PM FOR MORE INFO...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












nice......   here's some motivation to who ever would buy it...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 13 2010, 11:10 PM~19321025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice......    here's some motivation to who ever would buy it...
> *



nice work


----------



## dave_st214

Here's a pic of my daughters pedal car


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Nov 2 2010, 04:07 PM~18969105
> *I was wondering how do you lower a pedal car and where can I get some different wheels?
> *


:drama:


----------



## HYDRO 64

Yo Nice Pedal Cars To All That Have One!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

TTT


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Dave those scallops look good. Nice and old school. Good job.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Dec 23 2010, 06:36 AM~19401555
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 12 2010, 01:23 AM~19305748
> *GOT THIZZ FOR SALE..PM FOR MORE INFO...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got the same one from my homie. Mines missing alot of parts tho, still a work in progress. I really need that front and back bumper. Anyone know who made these originally or where they came from? Ive been trying to find out more about it online. PM me a price homie if u still got it


----------



## el peyotero




----------



## madmonte

man where can i find like a 58 or 62 impala pedal car at that needs re done?? any 1 with ideas


----------



## elcora31

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

Merry Christmas


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Dec 14 2010, 07:55 AM~19322209
> *nice work
> *


thanx homie


----------



## hnicustoms

my little girl ''GIA'' .......and her new gift


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

my daughters new pedal car she got for xmas! :cheesy: 


















AND IT ALREADY HAS A 2" TUCK! :0 




and its not 1 of those new "insteps" either.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Dec 27 2010, 07:37 PM~19434007
> *my daughters new pedal car she got for xmas!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT ALREADY HAS A 2" TUCK!  :0
> and its not 1 of those new "insteps" either.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Bluegrass

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Dec 27 2010, 09:37 PM~19434007
> *my daughters new pedal car she got for xmas!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT ALREADY HAS A 2" TUCK!  :0
> and its not 1 of those new "insteps" either.
> *


 :0


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..SAN DIEGO...REPPIN IN SAN JACINTO CA..TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 28 2010, 12:37 AM~19437839
> *MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..SAN DIEGO...REPPIN IN SAN JACINTO CA..TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP WITH THAT SCOOTER HOMIE?


----------



## Gotflake

HERES A FEW PICS OF MY SONS ITS GETTIN INTERIOR NOW. AFTER INTERIOR ILL ADD SOME STRIPES AND CALL IT DONE http://gotflake.blogspot.com/


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 28 2010, 01:37 AM~19437839
> *MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..SAN DIEGO...REPPIN IN SAN JACINTO CA..TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet pic! that bug looks sweet, clean without the bumpers.


----------



## Grimmis




----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup fellas, good lookin pedal cars out there. Its got new wheels since this video. Its been sittin on the back burner but next year we are plannig to jump on it again. Plans to bump up to 12volt to put an audio system and airbag setup for the front. I gotta hurry because my son is getting bigger, but all in all a fun father and son project.





[/quote]


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Gotflake_@Dec 28 2010, 11:32 AM~19440358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A FEW PICS OF MY SONS ITS GETTIN INTERIOR NOW. AFTER INTERIOR ILL ADD SOME STRIPES AND CALL IT DONE  http://gotflake.blogspot.com/
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Dec 28 2010, 02:07 PM~19440599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Dec 28 2010, 01:07 PM~19440599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Dec 28 2010, 10:52 AM~19439590
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT SCOOTER HOMIE?
> *


STILL HERE HOMIE.. JUST BEEN REAL BUSSY..PM YOUR NUMBER..AND I WILL GET IT TO YOU...


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 28 2010, 03:37 AM~19437839
> *MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..SAN DIEGO...REPPIN IN SAN JACINTO CA..TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ya........i love that fuckin buggy :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 28 2010, 06:22 PM~19443004
> *ya........i love that fuckin buggy :biggrin:
> *


THANX IM TRYIN TO GET IT OFF MY BROTHER ..IT JUST THERE COLLECTING DUST...








:0 :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 28 2010, 01:34 PM~19441199
> *STILL HERE HOMIE.. JUST BEEN REAL BUSSY..PM YOUR NUMBER..AND I WILL GET IT TO YOU...
> *


P M'D IT TO U 3 TIMES. :0


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 6 2010, 07:22 AM~16812189
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hooooly shit thats bad ass!! who painted this one or did the murals?


----------



## Bluegrass

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Dec 28 2010, 04:07 PM~19440599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Man that gold deuceooks sweet !! Very nice.


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 28 2010, 12:37 AM~19437839
> *MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..SAN DIEGO...REPPIN IN SAN JACINTO CA..TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

> _Originally posted by Gotflake+Dec 28 2010, 11:32 AM~19440358-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks bad ass! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Grimmis_@Dec 28 2010, 12:07 PM~19440599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Hella clean!


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

Pics from Traffic C.C. show


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Dec 29 2010, 04:07 PM~19451723
> *Pics from Traffic C.C. show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MONSTER831

Nice pedal cars you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

my sons pedal car is gettin there... :biggrin: still got more tuff to do b4 assembly








comfy seat for him... 2 vinyls and suede..


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Dec 29 2010, 12:21 PM~19449484
> *P M'D IT TO U 3 TIMES. :0
> *


WELL PM AGAIN CUZZ I DIDNT GET IT... :biggrin: I WILL BE GOING UP THERE NEXT WEEKEND...


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Dec 29 2010, 04:57 PM~19451624
> *Looking Clean! :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO...  YOURS TOO..


----------



## Grimmis




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Dec 31 2010, 06:55 AM~19465526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the koolest out there


----------



## Mr.Brown

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2010, 07:37 PM~19461962
> *my sons pedal car is gettin there... :biggrin: still got more tuff to do  b4 assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comfy seat for him... 2 vinyls and suede..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's a bad ass ranflita! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jan 1 2011, 04:22 AM~19473266
> *Damn that's a bad ass ranflita! :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot homie!! i finally got to throw first clear....


----------



## ESClassic

these pedal cars are off the chain. for the impala pedal cars, wut frame do yall use?


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

i got a few things painted this week..now im trying to finish the umbrella shade and waiting for the chrome to come back from the chrome shop.









By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-02









By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-02









By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-02


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 07:49 PM~19425588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little girl ''GIA'' .......and her new gift
> *












here's the push bar im going to use


----------



## el peyotero

that pushbar will be slick!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 4 2011, 03:22 PM~19500915
> *that pushbar will be slick!
> *























this is mock up shot :biggrin: 

thanx homie


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 7 2010, 01:20 PM~19008394
> *MY PEDAL CAR IN THE SHOP RIGHT NOW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  for sale asking 100 plus shipping


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Pudt up some better pics..what yr is it ?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 09:00 PM~19504020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is mock up shot :biggrin:
> 
> thanx homie
> *



i finished my little girls interior tonight


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 12:53 AM~19536889
> *i finished my little girls interior tonight
> *

















































here it is


----------



## hnicustoms

some more pic's


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

My new project....


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 8 2011, 01:26 AM~19537143
> *My new project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks wet :wow:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 7 2011, 11:26 PM~19537143
> *My new project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE


----------



## Amahury760




----------



## PRIMEROS 818

FOR SALE


----------



## PRIMEROS 818

FOR SALE


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

man that looks good. i started one of these a while back.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 8 2011, 12:26 AM~19537143
> *My new project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this one looks good.


----------



## kajumbo

WAS WONDERING IM GONNA GET A 62 impala body but dont know where to get the rest of wat i need ANY HELP IS GOOD HELP


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

All.you need is some pedal car wheels and metal to.build the frame.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 28 2010, 11:35 PM~19187695
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC ,,SAN DIEGO REPPIN @ STREETLOW SHOW TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what wheels r these? i wanna get some chrome or atleast stainless steel spoke look wheels for my pedal car.. anyone suggest any? or got some forsale?


----------



## lowrivi1967

just got this offa ebay,still debating on wether to go with Raiders or Lakers colors,all flake,some chroming,some custom fabrication and a taste of engraving here and there


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2011, 07:38 PM~19579440
> *what wheels r these? i wanna get some chrome or atleast stainless steel spoke look wheels for my pedal car.. anyone suggest any? or got some forsale?
> *


I GOT THEM OFF ONE OF MY FIEND..HERE IN TOWN ..HE SALE'S BIKE PARTS SO HE FOUND THEM FOR ME ,, NOT SHURE ON PRICE CUZZ I GOT THEM FOR FREE..


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

lowrivi... thats gonna look good bro.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

i got the canopy done for the hot summer days..i did it out of chromoly..itd removable as well..now time for some upholstery on it.








By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-15









By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-15









By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-15


----------



## elnutty

This is the one I'm building for a charity auction !!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

got some stuff from the chrome shop today..hinges for the suicide hood. before and after the chrome..heres where they go.








By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-18









By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-18









By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-03









By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-03


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Jan 18 2011, 09:06 PM~19634937
> *got some stuff from the chrome shop today..hinges for the suicide hood. before and after the chrome..heres where they go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-01-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2010-09-03
> *



homie u killin it with this!! awesome work!!!! :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2011, 04:38 PM~19579440
> *what wheels r these? i wanna get some chrome or atleast stainless steel spoke look wheels for my pedal car.. anyone suggest any? or got some forsale?
> *


i think those are just training wheels.... not a functional pedal car.... more of a stroller...  correct me if i'm wrong.....


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 18 2011, 10:18 PM~19635077
> *homie u killin it with this!! awesome work!!!! :wow:
> *


thnx brotha


----------



## EZUP62

where could i buy the chasis for the repo pedal cars or do i have to make my own, and in that case where can i get the pats


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

I purchased mine from speedway motors. and they sell a kit that is in pieces. it was around $150


----------



## 65chevyridah

My sons 62 my homie building a frame for it got a couple more things to do to the frame so it sits rite. Gonna have the ass laid out front locked up so he will be able to pedal it.


----------



## kustombuilder

any for sale?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jan 28 2011, 12:42 AM~19720020
> *My sons 62 my homie building a frame for it got a couple more things to do to the frame so it sits rite. Gonna have the ass laid out front locked up so he will be able to pedal it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*did some work to my sons pedal car....*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie..... looks sick on them wheels and with the full interior....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 29 2011, 02:39 AM~19728711
> *damn homie..... looks sick on them wheels and with the full interior....
> *



thanx gil!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 28 2011, 09:11 PM~19726540
> *did some work to my sons pedal car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 28 2011, 08:11 PM~19726540
> *did some work to my sons pedal car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOICE!


----------



## JUNE BUG--> $JF

> _Originally posted by JUNE BUG--> $JF_@Jan 13 2011, 08:01 PM~19590454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUNE BUG--> $JF

> _Originally posted by JUNE BUG--> $JF_@Jan 13 2011, 08:01 PM~19590454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUNE BUG--> $JF

> _Originally posted by JUNE BUG--> $JF_@Jan 13 2011, 08:01 PM~19590454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUNE BUG--> $JF




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

:biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

:wow: 




 :wow:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Feb 11 2011, 10:14 AM~19844282
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: YOu guys can't see in the video but has springs on the front suspension to give it that bounce.


----------



## lilmikew86

From the Sacramento autorama


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO+Feb 1 2011, 05:52 AM~19754447-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Feb 1 2011, 01:29 PM~19757101
> *NOICE!
> *



thanx homies!


----------



## All Out Customs

Getting ready for some Kandy...got it down to bare metal.


----------



## $ Eazy-E $

ANY BODY SELLIN ANY PEDAL CARS!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Feb 16 2011, 02:59 PM~19886066
> *ANY BODY SELLIN ANY PEDAL CARS!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


where u located?


----------



## 408models

DOES ANY ONE HAVE A REAR AXLE FOR THE PEDEL CAR, NEED A NEW ONE FOR MY SONS CAR, HIS GOT TWEAKED AND NOW IT WONT ROLL SMOOTH  

THIS STYLE PEDAL CAR;


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 28 2011, 09:11 PM~19726540
> *did some work to my sons pedal car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that! nice color combo and upholstery :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Feb 11 2011, 10:14 AM~19844282
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :0 
what are you useing air?


----------



## Amahury760

MY NEFF-U'S NEW PROGECT.....MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO 
















THINKING OF MAKIN IT INTO A STROLLER....WHAT U GUYS THINK


----------



## elnutty

This is the one I'm building for Scarlett Fever March 6th 2011 it will be up for auction

When I bought it !









Made skirts for it !!









Made a continetal kit for it !!


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Damn elnutty that looks hard bro !! I love to see bare metal.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

I hope ur gonna put some lights on that thing. It's gonna look sweet.


----------



## elnutty

Thanks man !!! I wish I had time to do lights !! I'm making tailight lenses it's also getting a grill made out of Stainless perf !! It's getting painted sublime lime !! Mr Wim is going to stripe it and I'm going to do the interior with sparkle vinle and angel hair !!


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Damn that's too bad. Hell if you were closer I'd tell you to drop it by.


----------



## Amahury760

posting for a friend...located in san diego....$400.00......................


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 20 2011, 10:10 AM~19916641
> *posting for a friend...located in san diego....$400.00......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Feb 19 2011, 08:45 AM~19908864
> *Thanks man !!! I wish I had time to do lights !! I'm making tailight lenses it's also getting a grill made out of  Stainless perf !! It's getting painted sublime lime !! Mr Wim is going to stripe it and I'm going to do the interior with sparkle vinle and angel hair !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks badass


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2011, 09:22 AM~19892437
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE A REAR AXLE FOR THE PEDEL CAR, NEED A NEW ONE FOR MY SONS CAR, HIS GOT TWEAKED AND NOW IT WONT ROLL SMOOTH
> 
> THIS STYLE PEDAL CAR;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2011, 07:22 AM~19892437
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE A REAR AXLE FOR THE PEDEL CAR, NEED A NEW ONE FOR MY SONS CAR, HIS GOT TWEAKED AND NOW IT WONT ROLL SMOOTH
> 
> THIS STYLE PEDAL CAR;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo primo.....

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Pedal-Cars-and-Parts.html


----------



## elnutty

Finish off the handle today , it's going to paint tomorrow !!! Then off to Mr Wim for a little magic !!!


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 18 2011, 02:51 AM~19899946
> *:0
> what are you useing air?
> *


his arm.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Feb 22 2011, 07:19 PM~19935123
> *Finish off the handle today , it's going to paint tomorrow !!! Then off to Mr Wim for a little magic !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Whats up guys great cars out here. M readuing my 58 cady to the fulest and m doing a 60 cady. If u like the 58 wait to the 60 is out . That car is going to b out the hook.


----------



## elnutty

Loaded up ready for paint !!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Latest I've painted...


----------



## hnicustoms

sick kolor :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 03:34 AM~19947987
> *Latest I've painted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 03:34 AM~19947987
> *Latest I've painted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautifull!!


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Feb 23 2011, 09:38 PM~19946192
> *Loaded up ready for paint !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt nice


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Feb 16 2011, 05:59 PM~19886066
> *ANY BODY SELLIN ANY PEDAL CARS!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

By null at 2011-02-27









By null at 2011-02-27









By null at 2011-02-27


----------



## regal_swaga

Any one have pedal car for sale lmk thanks


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Feb 28 2011, 09:49 PM~19983767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By null at 2011-02-27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By null at 2011-02-27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By null at 2011-02-27
> *


lookin sick


----------



## elnutty




----------



## Paqui 68 impala

> _Originally posted by Paqui 68 impala_@Jul 7 2010, 08:40 AM~17981914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

just a mock up ..got some fresh paint and water sanded...off to the pinstriper.









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-02


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 2 2011, 01:29 AM~19995437
> *just a mock up ..got some fresh paint and water sanded...off to the pinstriper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-02
> *


whats the opening in the middle for? if you dont mind me asking ..


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

suicide hood..which is a storage compartment and has a battery inside for the headlights, tail lights and neon lights. Storage room is great when taking the kids for a walk or at a car show. Somewhere to place their jacket or hat or whatever..beer..you know. lol.

The reason it looks like its open is because the hinges arent on there. The hinges i just had chromed out.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

or were u talking about where the grill goes ?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 2 2011, 03:29 AM~19995437
> *just a mock up ..got some fresh paint and water sanded...off to the pinstriper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-02
> *



look killer


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Paqui 68 impala_@Mar 2 2011, 12:41 AM~19994585
> *
> *



bigger pic's :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## el peyotero

:wow:


> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 18 2009, 08:00 AM~14226838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn now thats something to shoot for!


----------



## 96tein

dam you guys got me wantin to fix up my P/C's now. i have an old fire truck ima be needin parts though.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 2 2011, 05:44 AM~19995818
> *suicide hood..which is a storage compartment and has a battery inside for the headlights, tail lights and neon lights. Storage room is great when taking the kids for a walk or at a car show. Somewhere to place their jacket or hat or whatever..beer..you know. lol.
> 
> The reason it looks like its open is because the hinges arent on there. The hinges i just had chromed out.
> *


 :biggrin: no you answered my question i was wondering because am buliding mine


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Oh ok sweet. Be sure to post pics to keep this thread alive bro. If u have any questions hit me up.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Ill pull u over lloking reall good homie. One of my fav cars..


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Thanks bro. Same for ur 58.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 2 2011, 09:39 PM~20002629
> *Ill pull u over lloking reall good homie. One of my fav cars..
> *


i heard your doing more stuff to your pc :0


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks ill pull u over. yes mam doing a lil more to it .lost alot of parts for it .m staring over. Will b in the l.a. Show m also working on a 60 and a car like pull u over but that m going all og. M shooting to have all 3 at the l.a. show.so far i have 2 for sure not sure on the 3 one. how about u rappin how r u doing with ur pc


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

I don't know what else u can do to your pc burro. That paint is awesome. I'm going simple on my pc. Kandy pink flames with pink flakes. But a lot of flames...lol when is the LA show ?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

The l.a. show is july 31 ....tanks but its not were i want it to b.have alot of things to do to it...


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

U gotta be kidding me...thats one of the best paint jobs I've seen on a pc.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks homie...i needed alot of detail and that what we r doing to eat alot ALOT off detail r u going to the l.a. Show. The 60 paint is almost done it look beter then the 8


----------



## elnutty

Interior pic!!










Going to get striped tonight !! Then will be on the auction block this Sunday at Scarlett Fever this Sunday in san fransico at the DNA lounge !!


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Burro..no bro not going to the LA show...I usually stay local. Post some sneak peek pics of the up and coming.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

El nutty..what's the auction for ?


----------



## All Out Customs

Much love and respect to all pedal car builders worldwide.


----------



## elnutty

It's a benefit for one of my club members daughters , she has Rett syndrom and all her medical was cut about 5 years ago !! Our club throws a benefit here in San Francisco and one in New Jersey every year !!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Elnutty naice car bro. I like that. ill pull u over whats ur name homie that way i call u by ur name inted. On that note sorry no pics not till there out. On the 8 is prety much the same just alot of detail. We went true some poblems today but if thing come to wourse and cant finish that ill put the old frame for that show.as for the 60 lac all i could say is looking alot beter then the 8 and its blue and it will have murals of the movie cars. Thats all m giving out =D


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Elnutty naice car bro. I like that. ill pull u over whats ur name homie that way i call u by ur name inted. On that note sorry no pics not till there out. On the 8 is prety much the same just alot of detail. We went true some poblems today but if thing come to wourse and cant finish that ill put the old frame for that show.as for the 60 lac all i could say is looking alot beter then the 8 and its blue and it will have murals of the movie cars. Thats all m giving out =D


----------



## elnutty




----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 18 2011, 01:51 AM~19899946
> *:0
> what are you useing air?
> *



It's looks real though que no :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 3 2011, 07:07 PM~20009892
> *Interior pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get striped tonight !! Then will be on the auction block this Sunday at Scarlett Fever this Sunday in san fransico at the DNA lounge !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hmmmmmmm. on the 14?


----------



## elnutty

No the 6th !!


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Burro...its Henry but most call me hank.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

El nutty...wow that's an awesome contribution.


----------



## 65chevyridah

My sons 62 rite before we sent it to paint. Should be back in a couple weeks


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 3 2011, 10:29 PM~20011539
> *Elnutty naice car bro. I like that.                ill pull u over whats ur name homie that way i call u by ur name inted. On that note sorry no pics not till there out. On the 8 is prety much the same just alot of detail. We went true some poblems today but if thing come to wourse and cant finish that ill put the old frame for that show.as for the 60 lac all i could say is looking alot beter then the 8 and its blue and it will have murals of the movie cars.  Thats all m giving out  =D
> *


you know we'll all be waiting on the pics homie when they come out and hit the parking lot! I already know them mufuckas are gonna be baaaaaaddd assss!!!!!!!!
UNIQUES C.C. TTT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

tore down the pedal car and sent of to the upholster this week. getting the frame ready for paint,etc. new pics coming soon


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Mar 4 2011, 12:04 PM~20014822-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's looks real though que no  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 3 2011, 01:06 AM~20004546
> *Tanks ill pull u over.                                yes mam doing a lil more to it .lost alot of parts for it .m staring over. Will b in the l.a. Show m also working on a 60 and a car like pull u over but that m going all og. M shooting to have all 3 at the l.a. show.so far i have 2 for sure not sure on the 3 one.  how about u rappin how r u doing with ur pc
> *


its comeing along better then i expected but am haveing isuues with a couple of things so i just have to wait and find a better solution for my problem but other then that my pc should be out for veags 
no sneak peaks of it ... its gotta be a secret :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Che1 what cain of car do u have show some pics.?? cool henry wen is ur car going to b done? tanks for the suport mark u know how we do it.. =D still rapin thats good ..and yea i wounnt show pics eather ;D . If ur having suspention poblems get at me i think i know what ur gething stuck on had some isues on mine but we got it on lock. So till vegas looking fowert to see ur car in vegas mine r not going to make it.just the l.a. Show and thats it for this year


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Burro..umm I'm not sure when it will be completely done. All the Chrome accents are done and chassis is done. All I need done is the flame job and interior. Hopefully within the next 3 wks it will be done. I don't really go to car shows. I just hook her strollers up just to have something to do. My dad got me started building old cars when I was 5 yrs old. He was a president of carnales.unidos back in the day. My dad and his friends build pcs at his shop for fun. So I thought I'd show them my rendition of a custom cruiser. There's probably about 10-15 pcs that are all hooked up at my dads shop by his painters at his shop. They haven't seen mine yet til its going to be done. I can't wait.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

El nuty bad asss looking good. 65 chevy looking good with that 62


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Henry thats sound crazy take some pics of those cars at ur dads shop...caint wait to see ur car done homie


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

My laptop is down but ill post some soon.


----------



## elnutty

Finished it off today !!


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

http://img222.imageshack.us/i/30256146719672366513459.jpg/


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Cool henry....hey fellas i have a ? I few mouth back i saw some one said that most of the cars in here r just show cars and if they have no pedals r not consider pedal cars. What do u fellas think. Ill start firt my 2 out of 3 of mine have no pedal r just strolers..and they r not just show cars the 58 use to go ebriwere parks picknicks sweatmeat it was a streat hoodrite not just a show car. It dont come out as mutch no more cause i dont have my kids next to me anymore thats y. But my point is that some of this cars in here r what they made for to enjoy them not just at a show.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Well my Taylor TOT that's all chromed out has tons of miles on it. I use it to go the mall, car shows, grocery shopping ...but most of all cruising through the neighborhood. Since my pc is almost done with paint. It's time to break out the second pc I'm gonna work on. It's identical to el nuttys ..this ones gonna be slammed down to... but with working lights. Time to get crackin. I'll post pics of.it tomorrow.


----------



## elnutty

If I had more time mine would of had lights ! I'm building another one these pretty soon it will have lights for sure !! I'm stoked my car was in a photoshoot tonight for a pin striping / car mag !!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Congrats on that magesine coverge ELNUNTTY. So u got another one henry thats cool. I like the skirts on el nuttys car. The reason i say that about the cars is cause someone told me is not a pedal car no more cause it dosent have pedals. with he is right but is custom and out case the hole car is hand made.witch makes us diferent. Witch some people say they trailer queens.qitch their wrong this cars hit the streat and they do it hard..i have 4 kids 2 girls and 2 boys and my boys love to hit the sitches so not only do they cruse they hop the shit out of it back buper baby ;D


----------



## elnutty

Gotta love trailer queens !!!










It's going to be for sale $350


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Lmao


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

$350 for a car a trailer and a queen =0 not bad.. Lol.


----------



## elnutty

Just the trailer!! The queen is going up for auction tomorrow !!!


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 3 2011, 07:07 PM~20009892
> *Interior pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get striped tonight !! Then will be on the auction block this Sunday at Scarlett Fever this Sunday in san fransico at the DNA lounge !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it this Sunday or Next Sunday?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

How long is that traile i dont think mine will fit there.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 4 2011, 03:35 PM~20016035
> *Che1  what cain of car do u have show some pics.??                                                cool henry wen is ur car going to b done?     tanks for the suport mark u know how we do it..  =D                                              still rapin thats good ..and yea i wounnt show pics eather ;D  . If ur having suspention poblems get at me i think i know what ur gething stuck on had some isues on mine but we got it on lock. So till vegas looking fowert  to see ur car in vegas mine r not going to make it.just the l.a. Show and thats it for this year
> *



I built the the 2 in the back.. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1133466383.jpg


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Che1 courent go on that link post some pics of it. what it doo?? =D


----------



## elnutty

Scarlett Fever is tomorrow !!!! At the DNA lounge in s.f show starts at 1pm!!


The pedal car is done !!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Car looking good. Good luck on that sale


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

It looks better with the scallops el nutty. gives it that 60s looks.


----------



## CHE1

:biggrin: Car came out really good Mr. Nutty. I'm gonna see if I can make it out maña and try to bid on it.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 5 2011, 01:48 PM~20022480
> *Che1 courent go on that link post some pics of it.  what it doo??    =D
> *



Right now it's in the garage collecting dust


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Che 1 u know the rules pic or it did not hapen..


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 5 2011, 08:27 PM~20024472
> *Che 1 u know the rules pic or it did not hapen..
> *



This new "B".....I know the rules, I was hear when they started it.  look up and down this thread. There are a handfull of pictures of it. But if you want to see one if it just posted in the garage.. I'll get you one. :biggrin:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Hey burro what color is that on ur bumpers of the 58 ?


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 5 2011, 12:45 AM~20020206
> *Congrats on that magesine coverge ELNUNTTY. So u got another one henry thats cool. I like the skirts on el nuttys car.  The reason i say that about the cars is cause someone told me is not  a pedal car no more cause it dosent have pedals. with he is right but is custom and out case the hole car is hand made.witch makes us diferent. Witch some people say they trailer queens.qitch their wrong this cars hit the streat and they do it hard..i have 4 kids 2 girls and 2 boys and my boys love to hit the sitches so not only do they cruse they hop the shit out of it back buper baby  ;D*



Picks or it didn't happen


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Feb 22 2011, 05:19 PM~19935123
> *Finish off the handle today , it's going to paint tomorrow !!! Then off to Mr Wim for a little magic !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I didn't even notice that it will be Wimmpy doing the stripes.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Hey henk the color on the bumper of the 8 is gray with black. and as for chey1 same thing f... look up and down ull see the car in action ;D


----------



## 96tein

i have a AMF fire chief/fire master. somethin like that.. its just the body though, trying to find the windshield/steering wheel. ill try to post pics up later. i need help


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 4 2011, 09:27 PM~20018383
> *Finished it off today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice work!


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 5 2011, 02:21 PM~20022607
> *Scarlett Fever is tomorrow !!!! At the DNA lounge in s.f show starts at 1pm!!
> The pedal car is done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I couldn't make it out there :angry: how much did it go for?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 7 2011, 10:01 AM~20035745
> *i have a  AMF fire chief/fire master. somethin like that.. its just the body though, trying to find the windshield/steering wheel. ill try to post pics up later. i need help
> *


http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Pedal-Cars-and-Parts.html


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Just talk to my boy he is going to make 59 and 60 impalas. Will b out on sale soon


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 8 2011, 12:49 AM~20040103
> *Just talk to my boy he is going to make 59 and 60 impalas. Will b out on sale soon
> *


:run: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 8 2011, 12:49 AM~20040103
> *Just talk to my boy he is going to make 59 and 60 impalas. Will b out on sale soon
> *


keep me posted on this Luis, I want one


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Simon mark..hes making them should b out in a mouth or so seen the 59 looks sharp..ill let u fellas know wen their out.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

NEW PROJECT FOR THE BAY AREA


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Whats up robert.. K ases canijo. I need a paro


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 8 2011, 12:29 PM~20043277
> *Whats up robert.. K ases canijo. I need a paro
> *


SUP HOMIE......SEND ME THOSE FLICKS


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Whats up henk were u at homie?


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 8 2011, 12:27 PM~20042897
> *Simon mark..hes making them should b out in a mouth or so seen the 59 looks sharp..ill let u fellas know wen their out.
> *


  do please.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

i got the color burro..thanks


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 6 2011, 01:30 PM~20028457
> *I didn't even notice that it will be Wimmpy doing the stripes.
> *


really che?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Whos going to the l.a. Show on july roll call..


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

T.t.t.


----------



## el peyotero

work in progress just got back from upholster


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Almost done with the masking..









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-10









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-10


----------



## EL JEFE 52




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Mar 10 2011, 10:29 AM~20058770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean holmes i like that


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 10 2011, 01:29 PM~20059592
> *thats clean holmes i like that
> *


x2 bad asss


----------



## elnutty

If anyone is interested in that trailer I have pm me !! $350 Obo I want it gone this week !!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 10 2011, 03:41 AM~20057249
> *Almost done with the masking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-10
> *


U HAVE A NICE HOUSE FOR JUST "PULLING PPL OVER" :scrutinize:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Hell yeah COPS ON PAYROLL... a chicano who grew up in the barrio and was educated by the streets and by a state university is a well rounded vato.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 9 2011, 08:44 AM~20049718
> *really che?
> *



I always thaught that name was cool............NOTHING but respect big homie...


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 10 2011, 04:41 AM~20057249
> *Almost done with the masking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-10
> *



OH dayum...............................that looks sick already.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Mar 10 2011, 10:29 AM~20058770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking clean.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Looking good henk.. Keep it up homie


----------



## chamuco61

im planning on converting my pedal car into a stroller for when my newborn comes...anybody know if i just put a handle on the back or do i have to attach it to the steering arm??


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

thanks fellas...i wanna get this thing done already...lol

chamuco..are u planning on putting a foot pan ? if u have questions pm me bro.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

el jefe..man that looks clean. im digging that silver leafing bro..nice white walls


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 10 2011, 02:42 PM~20061078
> *Hell yeah COPS ON PAYROLL... a chicano who grew up in the barrio and was educated by the streets and by a state university is a well rounded vato.
> *


:h5:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 11 2011, 01:33 AM~20065624
> *thanks fellas...i wanna get this thing done already...lol
> 
> chamuco..are u planning on putting a foot pan ? if u have questions pm me bro.
> *


i was planning on a bolt on type pan, not welded since i want to make it full functional when my kid is big enough it can be driven again..


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 10 2011, 09:27 PM~20064474
> *I always thaught that name was cool............NOTHING but respect big homie...
> *


Lol its all good


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup wim


----------



## EL JEFE 52

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 11 2011, 01:36 AM~20065631
> *el jefe..man that looks clean. im digging that silver leafing bro..nice white walls
> *












this is mine and my sons at a show


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

That's a nice pic el jefe I hope u have that photo framed in your house.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Congrats to oldmemories on the magasine coberege looking wood with those pedal cars homie


----------



## elnutty

I want to sell this pedal car and the trailer !! The pedal car for $150 and the trailer for $350 or buy both for $425 !!


----------



## elnutty

I'm also going to have an original Murray dipside (1951-1954) for sale also an original Murray from (1950-54 ) dipside will be $300 and the sadface will be $175


----------



## EL JEFE 52

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 13 2011, 03:27 PM~20082196
> *I'm also going to have an original Murray dipside (1951-1954) for sale also an original Murray  from  (1950-54 ) dipside will be $300 and the sadface will be $175
> *


pics


----------



## elnutty

I will post pics of the sad face and the dipside on Tuesday !!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 12 2011, 09:50 AM~20074577
> *Congrats to oldmemories on the magasine coberege looking wood with those pedal cars homie
> *



thanks BRO!
by the way be on the lookout for OUR 4th annual pedal car and bicycle show and model car show


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Cool OLDMEMORIES keep me post it on that show.... ELNUTTY what is the mesurements on that traile m intrested on the deal with the car bro. pm. Me EL JEFE looking good on the pdal car


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Memories..keep us posted on this thread when that show is going down.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Whats up henk...how the pedal car going so far


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 14 2011, 11:31 AM~20088090
> *Cool OLDMEMORIES keep me  post it on that show....    ELNUTTY what is the mesurements on that traile m intrested on the deal with the car bro. pm. Me                EL JEFE looking good on the pdal car
> *



i got the place
whats better a sat or sunday?


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 5 2011, 08:27 PM~20024472
> *Che 1 u know the rules pic or it did not hapen..
> *



In the spirit of staying true to the rules, for El Burro..  :biggrin: 


Pics aren't greate but here it is Collecting Dust :uh:


----------



## CHE1

The begining of project double dutch...

Just mocking up the trim. Not sure what color I want, but plan to let my 4 year old pick most of the stuff for it.. Plan to make this an environmentally friendly car so I'll be taking apart a Power Wheel for the power train...so it wont be a pedal car...unless I change my mind.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 14 2011, 02:45 PM~20089856
> *The begining of project double dutch...
> 
> Just mocking up the trim. Not sure what color I want, but plan to let my 4 year old pick most of the stuff for it.. Plan to make this an environmentally friendly car so I'll be taking apart a Power Wheel for the power train...so it wont be a pedal car...unless I change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good already Che...


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 14 2011, 03:45 PM~20089856
> *The begining of project double dutch...
> 
> Just mocking up the trim. Not sure what color I want, but plan to let my 4 year old pick most of the stuff for it.. Plan to make this an environmentally friendly car so I'll be taking apart a Power Wheel for the power train...so it wont be a pedal car...unless I change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Mar 14 2011, 04:04 PM~20090029-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looking good already Che...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on for the hook up Homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EVIL91_@Mar 14 2011, 04:13 PM~20090077
> *TTT LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:
> *


Will see what happens. :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks for the pics che1 looking good on the 62 ur black car looks naice.


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 14 2011, 03:45 PM~20089856
> *The begining of project double dutch...
> 
> Just mocking up the trim. Not sure what color I want, but plan to let my 4 year old pick most of the stuff for it.. Plan to make this an environmentally friendly car so I'll be taking apart a Power Wheel for the power train...so it wont be a pedal car...unless I change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn lookin good already che


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

It's going good burro ..I took it back to the paint shop so they could paint the flames. Hopefully I can take it back to the pinstriper this weekend for some shadowing..how's ur projects coming ?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Mar 14 2011, 10:21 PM~20093986
> *damn lookin good already che
> *


D.O.A. 62 IS GONNA BE FLY TOO!


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 14 2011, 03:45 PM~20089856
> *The begining of project double dutch...
> 
> Just mocking up the trim. Not sure what color I want, but plan to let my 4 year old pick most of the stuff for it.. Plan to make this an environmentally friendly car so I'll be taking apart a Power Wheel for the power train...so it wont be a pedal car...unless I change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Thats good henk.cant wait to see the car put together. As for mine. Their at the painshop at the moment


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 9 2011, 08:10 PM~20054542
> *work in progress just got back from upholster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tight :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 14 2011, 03:45 PM~20089856
> *The begining of project double dutch...
> 
> Just mocking up the trim. Not sure what color I want, but plan to let my 4 year old pick most of the stuff for it.. Plan to make this an environmentally friendly car so I'll be taking apart a Power Wheel for the power train...so it wont be a pedal car...unless I change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On this pic it appears that the trim does not make it all of the way but it does, I just tape it on really quick so my kids an I can get all hyped up about it.  


On another note, if you guys notice the the trim I put up and notice that the other peddal car has a grill bumpers bumper gaurds and side trim. Well if you ever go to Mexico Guadalajar to be exact..."I Know I know I know". This guy makes them for me "Molduras Moreno". [email protected]. His #36-18-52-52. These guys have all kinds of shit and make all kinds of trim. Either OG or a new different one to replace the one you have.


----------



## elnutty

Anyone looking to have a pedal car built hit me up I have 6 that are ready to get done !! I will also build them as strollers with a frame and floor turn key ready for the shows !

These are the ones I currently have 









This is the one I just finished!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 18 2011, 10:41 AM~20121735
> *Anyone looking to have a pedal car built hit me up I have 6 that are ready to get done !! I will also build them as strollers with a frame and floor turn key ready for the shows !
> 
> These are the ones I currently have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work!


----------



## elnutty

Thanks !!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Che 1 how mutch for the green firetruck get at me


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

My bad che 1 ... Its for ELNUTTY HOW MUTCH FOR tHE GREEN fIRETRUCK HOMIE.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 18 2011, 10:41 AM~20121735
> *Anyone looking to have a pedal car built hit me up I have 6 that are ready to get done !! I will also build them as strollers with a frame and floor turn key ready for the shows !
> 
> These are the ones I currently have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice collection.


----------



## elnutty

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 18 2011, 12:51 PM~20122478
> *My bad che 1  ... Its for ELNUTTY  HOW MUTCH FOR tHE GREEN fIRETRUCK HOMIE.
> *


I might be building it for Mr Wim to pull his striping box around at shows !! I might have another one coming in the next week or two !!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 18 2011, 10:41 AM~20121735
> *Anyone looking to have a pedal car built hit me up I have 6 that are ready to get done !! I will also build them as strollers with a frame and floor turn key ready for the shows !
> 
> These are the ones I currently have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the rusty looking bomba style car in the front shipper to 83669???


----------



## elnutty

It's already spoken for I'm restoring it for a customer !!


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 18 2011, 01:39 PM~20122785
> *I might be building it for Mr Wim to pull his striping box around at shows !! I might have another one coming in the next week or two !!
> *



Now thats a sick idea   glad I thought of it first. :biggrin:


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 18 2011, 10:41 AM~20121735
> *Anyone looking to have a pedal car built hit me up I have 6 that are ready to get done !! I will also build them as strollers with a frame and floor turn key ready for the shows !
> 
> These are the ones I currently have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work how much for the frame??? pm thanks


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

GETTING close..









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-18









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-18









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-18


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Looking good henk loving it keep it up r u going to stripe it


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Yeah bro. The pinstriper will take care of the rest with the shading and striping.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Naice henk...cant wait to see that car put together great work


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 18 2011, 09:15 PM~20125740
> *GETTING close..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-18
> *


real nice!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 18 2011, 05:10 PM~20124034
> *It's already spoken for I'm restoring it for a customer !!
> *


so did i just read your post the wrong wayor are some of them for sale ? if so what ones are up for grabs with price


----------



## elnutty

They are not for sale as is !! I'm looking for people that want them built ! From time to time I sell some when I buy more pedal cars !


----------



## lesstime

oh ok i see my bad


----------



## CHE1




----------



## Wicked95

Getting into the pedal car game. This is my first built so hope it comes out clean. will update with pics. Trying to pull it of before LRM show in LA. Got some crazy ideas so hope everything comes out clean.


----------



## sittingonchrome602

for the pedal car powder coated copper kandy brown


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Welcome wiked95


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Whats up fellas i think m going to have my pedal cars for sale really soon ill let u fellas know if someone is intreasted on one of them


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 19 2011, 08:52 PM~20131733
> *Whats up fellas i think m going to have my pedal cars for sale really soon ill let u fellas know if someone is intreasted on one of them
> *


why?


----------



## Wicked95

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 19 2011, 08:50 PM~20131722
> *Welcome wiked95
> *


Thanks homeboy. Why are you going to sale. I have seen them personality and they are real clean.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 19 2011, 09:32 PM~20131235
> *Getting into the pedal car game. This is my first built so hope it comes out clean. will update with pics. Trying to pull it of before LRM show in LA. Got some crazy ideas so hope everything comes out clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good homie....good luck on the build


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 19 2011, 08:52 PM~20131733
> *Whats up fellas i think m going to have my pedal cars for sale really soon ill let u fellas know if someone is intreasted on one of them
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

what why ??????


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks wiked im not fure yet but i may .going thoug some personal shit and need the money but ill let u fellas know


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 21 2011, 08:57 AM~20141626
> *Tanks wiked im not fure yet but i may .going thoug some personal shit and need the money  but ill let u fellas know
> *



hang in there bro.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Hang in there burro.


----------



## CHE1

yup.


----------



## mustang46

i am look ing for one like this

http://blog.jokerbrand.net/files/2010/02/m...Car-560x375.jpg

or like this one


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_i_AovfzNXgQ/THSC...00/DSCN2489.JPG


----------



## mustang46

and let me know if there for sale i am in texas


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks henk .oldmemories.che1.. Ill let u fellas know on the 28 if i do put them on sale or not


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

mustang...hit up el nutty ..i believe he has one of those right now.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

No henk he is not seling them like that hes selling them as a troler hook up aready.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Trade for pedal car. PM me if interested 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=571733&st=60


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 18 2011, 10:41 AM~20121735
> *Anyone looking to have a pedal car built hit me up I have 6 that are ready to get done !! I will also build them as strollers with a frame and floor turn key ready for the shows !
> 
> These are the ones I currently have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much just a floor and frame to convert mine to a stroller??


----------



## Amahury760

A HOMIES PEDDAL CAR- STROLLER


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 22 2011, 02:58 AM~20149302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HOMIES PEDDAL CAR- STROLLER
> *


 :wow: hands down one of the badest i have seen


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 22 2011, 02:58 AM~20149302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HOMIES PEDDAL CAR- STROLLER
> *


daaaamn bro thats sick as fuck!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Whats up 760 how u ben homie. That black pedal car is sick.


----------



## CHE1

So I got the parts I need for project double dutch. Not sure if I can pull it off, but will see. I was planning of buying a doner car, but with luck found one on the street :biggrin: . Here are flicks of the donor car. I took the motors needed, gas pedal, gear shifter and power indicator. Checked the motors last night and they are strong. Only needed one but 2 are beter.


----------



## elnutty

> _Originally posted by mustang46_@Mar 21 2011, 05:26 PM~20145059
> *i am look ing for one like this
> 
> http://blog.jokerbrand.net/files/2010/02/m...Car-560x375.jpg
> 
> or like this one
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_i_AovfzNXgQ/THSC...00/DSCN2489.JPG
> *


I have the pedal car you are looking for the one in the first pic !! Pm me I was supposed to build it but the guy is being a flake


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by mustang46_@Mar 21 2011, 05:26 PM~20145059
> *i am look ing for one like this
> 
> http://blog.jokerbrand.net/files/2010/02/m...Car-560x375.jpg
> 
> or like this one
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_i_AovfzNXgQ/THSC...00/DSCN2489.JPG
> *


yea those are slick bro ive been hoping to find one with that body style too so I can fix it up


----------



## el peyotero

painted the frame and steering wheel this weekend, slowly coming together. Still have to add a bunch of glass parts and accesories


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 22 2011, 01:45 PM~20152663
> *painted the frame and steering wheel this weekend, slowly coming together. Still have to add a bunch of glass parts and accesories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know one idea I had some time ago was to use the fenders of a bike as a bumper. the same fender can also be use to make bumper gaurds. Ten speeds have thiner ones... Regardless I'm really digging that glass on it


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 22 2011, 03:48 PM~20153496
> *You know one idea I had some time ago was to use the fenders of a bike as a bumper.  the same fender can also be use to make bumper gaurds.  Ten speeds have thiner ones...  Regardless I'm really digging that glass on it
> *


thanks bro, and yea thats a pretty good idea. altho the bike fenders would have more of a curve and not really lay flush against the contour of the pedal car body, thats the only problem i could see at least with this one


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

That bug is turning out sweet.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 22 2011, 12:34 PM~20152117
> *I have the pedal car you are looking for the one in the first pic !! Pm me I was supposed to build it but the guy is being a flake
> *


i asked 1st  


naw j/k let me know if ya willing to sell bro as is


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 22 2011, 04:00 PM~20153594
> *thanks bro, and yea thats a pretty good idea. altho the bike fenders would have more of a curve and not really lay flush against the contour of the pedal car body, thats the only problem i could see at least with this one
> *


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Mar 22 2011, 10:00 AM~20151050
> *Whats up 760  how u ben homie. That black pedal car is sick.
> *


What's up burro. Hey bro I will be posting a few pix tonight when I get home, 3 new projects that we are almost done with.. U know how we do bro.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 22 2011, 03:58 AM~20149302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HOMIES PEDDAL CAR- STROLLER
> *


sick


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 22 2011, 02:58 AM~20149302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HOMIES PEDDAL CAR- STROLLER
> *


OK FELLAS SO HERE IS WHAT WE HAVE BEEN WORKING ON,,MEMBERS ONLY,CC SAN DIEGO... :wow:  JUST GOT CHROME BACK FROM ANAHIEM PLATING


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 22 2011, 03:48 PM~20153496
> *You know one idea I had some time ago was to use the fenders of a bike as a bumper.  the same fender can also be use to make bumper gaurds.  Ten speeds have thiner ones...  Regardless I'm really digging that glass on it
> *



thats coming out pretty good Im working on one just like it trying to get it ready for the may show


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 22 2011, 02:58 AM~20149302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HOMIES PEDDAL CAR- STROLLER
> *



:0 thats dope


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 23 2011, 01:23 AM~20158365
> *OK FELLAS SO HERE IS WHAT WE HAVE BEEN WORKING ON,,MEMBERS ONLY,CC SAN DIEGO... :wow:   JUST GOT CHROME BACK FROM ANAHIEM PLATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin sick! damn homie u guys aint messin around wit the toys down there nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 22 2011, 05:39 PM~20154383
> *That bug is turning out sweet.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 22 2011, 03:45 PM~20152663
> *painted the frame and steering wheel this weekend, slowly coming together. Still have to add a bunch of glass parts and accesories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



comin out nice homie


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 23 2011, 03:23 AM~20158365
> *OK FELLAS SO HERE IS WHAT WE HAVE BEEN WORKING ON,,MEMBERS ONLY,CC SAN DIEGO... :wow:   JUST GOT CHROME BACK FROM ANAHIEM PLATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2011, 10:09 AM~20160145
> *comin out nice homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 17 2011, 09:22 AM~19892437-->
> 
> 
> 
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE A REAR AXLE FOR THE PEDEL CAR, NEED A NEW ONE FOR MY SONS CAR, HIS GOT TWEAKED AND NOW IT WONT ROLL SMOOTH *
> 
> THIS STYLE PEDAL CAR;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Feb 22 2011, 12:11 PM~19933320
> *yo primo.....
> 
> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Pedal-Cars-and-Parts.html
> *


i can't seem to find just that part on that site :dunno:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 23 2011, 02:47 PM~20162181
> *i can't seem to find just that part on that site  :dunno:
> *


just gotta look on the left hand column i found all the parts on there. that site is awesome and they even have brand new pedal car kits with everything brokedn down, primered and ready to paint by the looks of it. pretty bad ass!


----------



## 408models

i did, i even used the *search*, for axles and nothin  if someone finds it lmk, cus i didnt see it.


----------



## hnicustoms

finished the push bar today......

now im just gona paint it wet black


----------



## Wicked95

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 23 2011, 01:23 AM~20158365
> *OK FELLAS SO HERE IS WHAT WE HAVE BEEN WORKING ON,,MEMBERS ONLY,CC SAN DIEGO... :wow:   JUST GOT CHROME BACK FROM ANAHIEM PLATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just WoW. Thats real clean.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Those two pedal cars look sweet bro. I'm digging the patterns on the blue one. They're not in your face they're subtle. I like that u have to take a second look to notice the patterns...very nice bro.


----------



## lesstime

stroller need handle made and carb bolted on 
no pedal setup steering still there
MAKE OFFER


----------



## hnicustoms

thas a nice gasser lesstime uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 23 2011, 04:48 PM~20163080
> *i did, i even used the search, for axles and nothin   if someone finds it lmk, cus i didnt see it.
> *


o shit sorry homie i didnt read your post close enough. i thought you said you couldnt find parts on there, i didnt realize you were looking for an axel or specific parts. didnt see those either bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 23 2011, 11:47 AM~20162181
> *i can't seem to find just that part on that site  :dunno:
> *


http://static.speedwaymotors.com/images/ch...agram%202-3.gif

call or email them homie.... the stuff they got listed is pretty expensive tho.... might be cheaper for you to have a homie make something for you or to find another on craigslist, swap meet, garage sale, or ebay


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 19 2011, 04:32 PM~20131235
> *Getting into the pedal car game. This is my first built so hope it comes out clean. will update with pics. Trying to pull it of before LRM show in LA. Got some crazy ideas so hope everything comes out clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks like parts for a Roadmaster little red wagon you got chromed out there!!! you know the radio flyer wheels fit that!










post it in here!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311959


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Sold one of the pedal cars yesterday =(


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Sold one of the pedal cars yesterday =(


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Aww man. Which ones do u have left ? Post pics.


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

i got the pinstriping done today here are some updated pics...tomorrow will be the airbrushing with shadowing and highlights.









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-25









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-25









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-25


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

wow that 59 is sick !! post some detailed pix


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204

Junior working on his next project :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 25 2011, 09:22 PM~20182561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sittingonchrome602

My pedal car Seat








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 25 2011, 09:40 PM~20182737
> *Junior working on his next project  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats so awesome.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Mar 25 2011, 11:29 PM~20182640
> *i got the pinstriping done today here are some updated pics...tomorrow will be the airbrushing with shadowing and highlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-25
> *



comin great


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Mar 26 2011, 04:13 AM~20184181
> *My pedal car Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



looks like a buggy seat :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 26 2011, 03:06 AM~20184215
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats so awesome.
> *


ya the lil homie is exited about his bike


----------



## elnutty

Just got commissioned to build a pedal car for and art gallery !! Pretty stoked I will post build pics !!


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

got it airbrushed today...









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-26









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-26









By br0kenb20 at 2011-03-26


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Mar 26 2011, 06:50 PM~20188408
> *Just got commissioned to build a pedal car for and art gallery !! Pretty stoked I will post build pics !!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Looking good fellas naice to see more pedal cars coming out keep up the good work henk looking really good homie loving ur pedal car


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Thanks man.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

MY LITTLE ONE WITH HER NEW PROJECT MY WIFE GOT HER TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Awesome...time to get cracking.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

YEP ANYTHING FOR MY LITTLE ONE


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Mar 10 2011, 10:29 AM~20058770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

the pedal cars are looking sweet fellas


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 25 2011, 09:22 PM~20182561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats so insanely tight!


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Amahury760

MY LIL GIRLS @ A SHOW IN TIJUANA THIS SUNDAY. MEMBERS ONLY.SAN DIEGO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 29 2011, 02:16 AM~20203214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those for sale? Are they in AZ? :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 28 2011, 04:16 PM~20203214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 PADEL CAR HAVEN :worship:


----------



## hnicustoms

foreal


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 29 2011, 08:04 AM~20208559
> *Those for sale?  Are they in AZ?  :wow:
> *


Yeah its in an antique shop in glendale prices were from 40 to 125 for those they had ones hanging up for more.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 25 2011, 08:22 PM~20182561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## watson rider

wats up pedal car fam.
any car or bike shows coming up whit pedal car categorys


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 29 2011, 03:27 AM~20207584
> *MY LIL GIRLS @ A SHOW IN TIJUANA THIS SUNDAY. MEMBERS ONLY.SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 30 2011, 07:42 AM~20217110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WANNA SELL IT??? :wow: :x:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Any pedal cars for sale homies? Open for anything. LMK


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Mar 30 2011, 11:18 PM~20224939
> *Any pedal cars for sale homies? Open for anything. LMK
> *


PM SENT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 29 2011, 07:11 AM~20208605
> *:0  :0  :0  PADEL CAR HAVEN :worship:
> *


MORE LIKE A PEDO CAR GRAVEYARD! :angel:


----------



## az71monte

Pedal car I'm working on for my daughter.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 31 2011, 12:24 AM~20225396
> *PM SENT
> *


Replied


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Mar 31 2011, 05:49 PM~20230348
> *Pedal car I'm working on for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE


----------



## az71monte

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 1 2011, 05:59 AM~20234358
> *NICE
> *



Thanks bro, my daughter is so excited she can't wait to take it to a car show.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Mar 31 2011, 05:49 PM~20230348
> *Pedal car I'm working on for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming along nicely homie :thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 1 2011, 10:26 AM~20235896
> *coming along nicely homie :thumbsup:
> *




Damn fool I'm following you into every thread. :biggrin: Any progress on yours?


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Apr 1 2011, 12:12 PM~20236539
> *Damn fool I'm following you into every thread.  :biggrin: Any progress on yours?
> *


LOL.. naw no progress yet on the fire truck. hopefully get started with that one soon tho.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

I'm 95 % done...I had to bust it out on this sunny day.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## az71monte

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 1 2011, 03:13 PM~20237603
> *I'm 95 % done...I had to bust it out on this sunny day.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *





nice


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 1 2011, 05:13 PM~20237603
> *I'm 95 % done...I had to bust it out on this sunny day.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *



wow    came nice homie :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Mar 31 2011, 07:49 PM~20230348
> *Pedal car I'm working on for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pink


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Thanks guys ..ill post pics tomorrow from a local car show.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 1 2011, 03:13 PM~20237603
> *I'm 95 % done...I had to bust it out on this sunny day.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## az71monte

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 10:40 PM~20240712
> *nice pink
> *




Thanks


----------



## wimone

a few i worked on


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

well got most of it done..windshield installed ...just gotta get the interior finished up now..









By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03










By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03

neone lights on...








By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 3 2011, 05:30 AM~20246845
> *well got most of it done..windshield installed ...just gotta get the interior finished up now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03
> 
> neone lights on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03
> *


BADASS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

thanks guys...heres another...she was chocolate wasted !!









By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Lookin for a pedal car. Got cash in hand lmk


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Trade for pedal car. Also have cash to put on top of it for the right offer  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20252994


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Thanks for the comps guys.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 2 2011, 08:55 PM~20245076
> *a few i worked on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this one! that shit is so insanely sick! nice work homie


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 3 2011, 07:12 PM~20250588
> *thanks guys...heres another...she was chocolate wasted !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 3 2011, 09:12 PM~20250588
> *thanks guys...heres another...she was chocolate wasted !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03
> *



:wow: u are a cop









































i hope u give lowriders a break when u see us draggin :happysad:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Yes I is ..lol. I'm assigned to gang suppression.


----------



## Blue94cady

My lil boy car :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

this is what I need.


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 4 2011, 02:57 PM~20256509
> *Yes I is ..lol. I'm assigned to gang suppression.
> *



thas good homie  dammmm nice vic..... :wow: i got the same one....jus finished all black paint '04....was a nyc cab :biggrin: yellow :biggrin: it got 135,000 mile's :happysad: but runs like a beast  i love them cars..some time's i got my laptop in there :biggrin:  um on d.t. wheels  full cop pack interceptor 

also i got a 93 caprice white x-cop car.....93,000 on it 350 motor,flow masters,22's,spot light on it... :wow: 

old cop cars are sick :wow: 

if it's a cop car.......im in it     

do u roll with k-9 :wow: ???
the cage is sick :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 4 2011, 08:16 PM~20258938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love that windsheild :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 3 2011, 05:30 AM~20246845
> *well got most of it done..windshield installed ...just gotta get the interior finished up now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03
> 
> neone lights on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03
> *


 :wow: This is sick.


----------



## hnicustoms

looks like a cop car with all them lights :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms

jus some pic's at belmont ...but it was chilly ...so we brought the stroller too :uh: 


 

still not done yet..i gotta paint the push bar still.....and pinstripes


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

We have a k9 in our unit but I don't personally have a k9 ..I could've had one last month but I didn't want a bite dog around my family. Ya those vics haul ass. Mine is an 09 so.I still gotta break that bitch in...lol


----------



## 55800

ANY PEDAL CARS FOR SALE


----------



## Blue94cady

got it all together now working on the sterio systen :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: MAN IT CAME OUT NICE :thumbsup: DID YOU PAINTED THE WHITE WALLS OR DO THEY SALE THEM?


----------



## Blue94cady

Paint :biggrin: the whitewalls


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 7 2011, 11:28 AM~20282970
> *Paint  :biggrin: the whitewalls
> *


CHINGA THANK YOU I NEEDED THAT INFO.HOW MUCH DID YOU SPEND ON INGRAVEING AND PLATEING IF I MAY ASK? IM TRYING TO PIC A GAME PLAN ON MY DAUGHTERS PROJECT.THANK YOU AGIAN


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 7 2011, 07:48 AM~20281420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it all together now working on the sterio systen :biggrin:
> *



very nice!


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks :biggrin: 

I have like 1g in it maybe more paint chrom engrav sterio nex :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 7 2011, 01:09 PM~20283698
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> 
> I have like 1g in it maybe more paint chrom engrav sterio nex  :biggrin:
> *



OH DAM A G :wow: THEN MY SHIT WONT COME OUT TILL NEXT YEAR WITH THIS GAS PRICES :biggrin: BUT DAM MAN SURE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL.HOPE I CAN GET TO THAT LEVEL SOME DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 7 2011, 01:26 PM~20283819
> *Thanks bro  :biggrin:
> *



YOUR WELCOME.ILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH YOU IF I GET STOCK ON MY BUILD


----------



## Blue94cady

Koo let me know :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Naice cars out here fellas.. This cars r gething very expensive i got close to 6 gs in mine and still not done with it.its not about the money is about the detail and the love for the sport ....keep it up fellas... on another note henk ur killing it with that falme car love it... One of my fav. Cars


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:0 6 G'S TALK ABOUT TOP DOLLAR DETAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

I no fonzy did the murales on ur 59 :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 8 2011, 06:31 AM~20289721
> *:0  6 G'S  TALK ABOUT TOP DOLLAR DETAIL :thumbsup:
> *


x2! no doubt the homie El Burro gets down settin the bar high for the pedal cars!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ANYBODY GOT PICS? I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS 59.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 8 2011, 09:59 AM~20291184
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS? I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS 59.
> *


Heres one pic. Theres alot more in this thread but you would have to go back a ways. You can also look in the lowrider bikes section and search for the UNIQUES thread to see more flickas


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks mark for the post thats the 58 is not a 59..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

MAN SHES BEAUTIFUL.SORRY ABOUT THE 59 MISTAKE.IM NEW TO THE PADEL CAR MOVEMENT :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks hotshot shes having a make over at the moment shell b out soon...and welcome to the fam.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 8 2011, 02:02 PM~20292844
> *Tanks hotshot shes having a make over at the moment shell b out soon...and welcome to the fam.
> *


 :biggrin: CANT WAIT AND THANK YOU SURE FEELS GREAT BEING A PART OF THE PADEL CAR CREW :biggrin: 

MAY YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND.IM OUT :wave:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Haha thanks burro..i took mine to the high upholstery shop today...should get it back next week.

Burro s car sets the bar for pedal cars.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Haha thanks burro..i took mine to the high upholstery shop today...should get it back next week.

Burro s car sets the bar for pedal cars.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 8 2011, 01:15 PM~20291706
> *Heres one pic. Theres alot more in this thread but you would have to go back a ways. You can also look in the lowrider bikes section and search for the UNIQUES thread to see more flickas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks henks....just trying to build this cars for my kids . What material r u using for ur inside.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

I used a short charcoal grey carpet on the floor and sides. For the seat I'm using gray vinyl. The guy is making me a seat to look like a lazy boy.


----------



## madmonte

anybody got pics of how the push bars are mounted up? :biggrin:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

The cleanest way to do it is my way...lol I used a socket with a cotter pin.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

http://img831.imageshack.us/i/chloespedalcarsocket.jpg/


----------



## madmonte

works for me i was just afraid of having something built onto it and pulling back on the bar and the metal bending on the pedal car cuz it ain't to thick :biggrin:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Ive built three pedal car strollers and this works the best its quick and simple and easy to take in and out of a car.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

M having some poblems with my rims i should of let them alone how they were now m gething fuck.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 AM~20311170
> *M having some poblems with my rims i should of let them alone how they were  now m gething fuck.
> *


U SHOULD JUST LEAVE THEM ALONE. IM DOING SOME NOW FOR A CLUB MEMBER AND IM JUST GONNA PAINT THEM HYPER SILVER (CHROME SILVER) AND LEAVE THEM ALONE. THEY ARE TOO SMALL FOR PATTERNS AND THEY LOOK STOOPID WITH PINSTRIPE. (MY OPINION)


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

I just got fuck on my rims i should off let them alone and never fuck with them m piss.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Whats up robert... No homie i was not going to do none off that...some better but had pedos with one so now m fuck...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 10 2011, 03:13 PM~20305694
> *The cleanest way to do it is my way...lol I used a socket with a cotter pin.
> *


more pics of the underside?


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Apr 3 2011, 03:22 AM~20246786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is a Cool Pedal car. What year is this one? I just picked one up the other day for my son that im going to fix up for him. I looks just like this one but yellow and white. :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 11 2011, 02:37 PM~20312300
> *I just got fuck  on my rims i should off let them alone and never fuck with them m piss.
> *


what happend ?? ama mess with mine too i juss dont wanna mess them up :happysad:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

rollinoldskoo...id post better pics but my car is at the upholstery shop.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 11 2011, 01:39 PM~20312318
> *Whats up robert... No homie i was not going to do none off that...some better but had pedos with one so now m fuck...
> *


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE......IS IT A PAINT ISSUE?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Yea pain and other biger isues..whats up with painting my dually


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

EL BURRO UNIQUES..i hope you can bring your pedal car down to our show june 5
i hope to see all you guys there!
pedal cars have to show strong


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks oldmemories will try.i should of let that car alone and start the new once. Have some isues but will make it hapen .


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 12 2011, 05:28 PM~20322464
> *Tanks oldmemories will try.i should of let that car alone and start the new once. Have some isues but will make it hapen .
> *


damn what did u end up doin to the rims homie?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Long storie mark ill text u later


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 8 2011, 11:15 AM~20291706
> *Heres one pic. Theres alot more in this thread but you would have to go back a ways. You can also look in the lowrider bikes section and search for the UNIQUES thread to see more flickas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

T.t.t


----------



## chewie

MY LIL BOYS PEDAL CAR...SO FAR....  :wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 13 2011, 10:32 PM~20335048
> *MY LIL BOYS PEDAL CAR...SO FAR....  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE RAG!


----------



## el peyotero

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 13 2011, 10:32 PM~20335048
> *MY LIL BOYS PEDAL CAR...SO FAR....  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: DAM 1ST RAG IVE SEEN SO FAR :thumbsup: SUPER CLEAN


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Apr 14 2011, 02:41 PM~20339463-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: DAM 1ST RAG IVE SEEN SO FAR :thumbsup: SUPER CLEAN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 14 2011, 05:10 AM~20336116
> *NICE RAG!
> *



A lot of work went into it....thanks.. :biggrin:..........


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 14 2011, 12:32 AM~20335048
> *MY LIL BOYS PEDAL CAR...SO FAR....  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



real nice.....

im workin on the same one now....so i know the work u got in to it :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 14 2011, 07:29 PM~20341745
> *real nice.....
> 
> im workin on the same one now....so i know the work u got in to it  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: im diggin' that rag top...heres my sons, decided to go with a rockabilly style


----------



## hnicustoms

real kool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: great to see some more


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 08:17 AM~10587986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn This is a clean 58 pedal car . Where can i get one of these? Is it for sale? :0


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 14 2011, 07:29 PM~20341745
> *real nice.....
> 
> im workin on the same one now....so i know the work u got in to it  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 14 2011, 02:41 PM~2033
> 9463
> *:chees :biggrin: y: DAM 1ST RAG IVE SEEN SO FAR :thumbsup: SUPER CLEAN
> *


Thats the 2 I seen the other will b ou :0 :0 t soon..


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Apr 16 2011, 10:55 AM~20351877
> *Nice!!!!!
> *



thanx home    






























her other 2 :biggrin:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

If u seen the posts sticking up in the back of my pedal car..mine has a rag top/ shade as well..its at the upholstery shop.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

http://img852.imageshack.us/i/imag0879.jpg/


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 16 2011, 02:33 PM~20352757
> *If u seen the posts sticking up in the back of my pedal car..mine has a rag top/ shade as well..its at the upholstery shop.
> *


bad assss   cant wait to see :wow:


----------



## Scrappy_c

Its been a min


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 13 2011, 10:32 PM~20335048
> *MY LIL BOYS PEDAL CAR...SO FAR....  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good  
any pics with the top up?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 13 2011, 10:32 PM~20335048
> *MY LIL BOYS PEDAL CAR...SO FAR....  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

yeah that thing is sweet..i wanna see it with the top up as well.


----------



## TonyO

Hey guys where can I buy a new pedal car cheap? I have a body but need the chasis and was thinking of gutting a new one for parts. Thanks.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 15 2011, 05:29 AM~20341745
> *real nice.....
> 
> im workin on the same one now....so i know the work u got in to it  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I got one like this just the body though. Where can I find parts? :dunno:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 14 2011, 02:41 PM~2033
> 9463
> *:chees :biggrin: y: DAM 1ST RAG IVE SEEN SO FAR :thumbsup: SUPER CLEAN
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thats the 2 I seen the other will b ou :0 :0 t soon..
> *
Click to expand...

*

:0 :0 :0 I BELIEVE YOU CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:*


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> Thats the 2 I seen the other will b ou :0 :0 t soon..


 :0 :0 :0 I BELIEVE YOU CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:
[/quote]
Its coming itd voming


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2011, 08:54 AM~20363625
> *I got one like this just the body though. Where can I find parts? :dunno:
> *



i got it all....but not in good condition :biggrin: 
so im making everything from scratch


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

JUST TESTING OUT A LIL SOMETHING.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

found the vato that burn me. got my rims back look lile shit but clad i got them back.now start all over now got a beter idea.  :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 20 2011, 03:30 PM~20383698
> *found the vato that burn me. got my rims back look lile shit but clad i got them back.now start  all over now got a beter  idea.      :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 20 2011, 04:30 PM~20383698
> *found the vato that burn me. got my rims back look lile shit but clad i got them back.now start  all over now got a beter  idea.      :biggrin:
> *


THERES NO STOPING YOU NOW MY BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Apr 20 2011, 04:30 PM~20383698
> *found the vato that burn me. got my rims back look lile shit but clad i got them back.now start  all over now got a beter  idea.      :biggrin:
> *


glad u caught up with that fool and got yo rims back homie


----------



## Est.1979

how do you put spokes on pedal cars and were do you get them? thinking about puting spokes on my sons pedal car


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 21 2011, 10:19 AM~20388960
> *how do you put spokes on pedal cars and were do you get them? thinking about puting spokes on my sons pedal car
> *


the spokes come out off the trikes.
tanks fellas. m workong on them aready


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 21 2011, 10:19 AM~20388960
> *how do you put spokes on pedal cars and were do you get them? thinking about puting spokes on my sons pedal car
> *


Here you go bro  
http://www.radioflyer.com/k33-0000001.html?sid=25


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 14 2011, 09:29 PM~20341745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have the same firetruck, but someone had already made it into a car with fins. Picked up at a swap meet for $60. :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Est.1979+Apr 21 2011, 09:19 AM~20388960-->
> 
> 
> 
> how do you put spokes on pedal cars and were do you get them? thinking about puting spokes on my sons pedal car
> <!--QuoteBegin-65chevyridah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 21 2011, 11:52 AM~20389883
> *
> Here you go bro
> http://www.radioflyer.com/k33-0000001.html?sid=25
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

or you can use the back wheels off of these shopping carts.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 21 2011, 12:52 PM~20389883
> *Here you go bro
> http://www.radioflyer.com/k33-0000001.html?sid=25
> *


damn homie nice post! i had no idea those were tha cheap. I usually just pull them off old trikes but thats tight that u can get them new online. i shulda known


----------



## BackBumper559

4 sale








































I DO HAVE THE PARTS FOR IT.. PATTERS WERE DONE BY STONE COLD CUSTOMS


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

HNI ..that looks sweet bro


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 24 2011, 06:36 PM~20411475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 A CHOPPED AND CHANNELED PEDAL CAR, A 3 WHEELER WITH LV SEATS, AND A BANANA PEELER? SOMEONES BALLIN OUTTA CONTROL. :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 22 2011, 05:05 PM~20398372
> *4 sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO HAVE THE PARTS FOR IT.. PATTERS WERE DONE BY STONE COLD CUSTOMS
> *


that thing is sweet!!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@Apr 25 2011, 08:45 AM~20413861
> *HNI ..that looks sweet bro
> *



thanx homie   not done yet :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 25 2011, 10:46 AM~20414439
> *A CHOPPED AND CHANNELED PEDAL CAR, A 3 WHEELER WITH LV SEATS, AND A BANANA PEELER? SOMEONES BALLIN OUTTA CONTROL.  :biggrin:
> *


actually stingray :biggrin: but ya


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## Blue94cady

Dis is wat im working on :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 25 2011, 07:34 PM~20418835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis is wat im working on :biggrin:
> *



NICE


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 26 2011, 09:35 AM~20422790
> *Thanks
> *


NICE UPGRADE :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Apr 26 2011, 02:23 PM~20424190-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE UPGRADE :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blue94cady_@Apr 27 2011, 08:18 AM~20430381
> *Thanks bro  :biggrin:
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 25 2011, 07:34 PM~20418835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis is wat im working on :biggrin:
> *


go big or go home eh?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

ttt


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 13 2011, 10:32 PM~20335048
> *MY LIL BOYS PEDAL CAR...SO FAR....  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude the rack top is dope, I was thinking of that shit the other day...


----------



## CHE1

or you can use the back wheels off of these shopping carts.








[/quote]


Do you paint the White Wall? Cause I looked for the all white wheel like Elite use to have and found nothing?


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Apr 25 2011, 01:58 PM~20416364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A homie from Dukes Car Club up here had his on little Jack Stands... that shit sue to look sick.


----------



## steadydippin4life




----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wow: OH DAM THATS BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## dave_st23

For sale local pick up only $300 pm if interested


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 4 2011, 05:16 PM~20258938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where can i get one of this?


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## dave_st23

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Apr 29 2011, 11:44 AM~20447708
> *For sale local pick up only $300 pm if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Apr 30 2011, 12:39 AM~20452510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Apr 29 2011, 11:39 PM~20452510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 1 2011, 08:09 PM~20462113
> *nice
> *


X2


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

my sons newest project, Capitans Pedal Car. Not a clear pic (sorry)


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WOW VERY CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1954-56-CADILL...=item53e74e7f2e

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2011, 12:13 PM~20467305
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1954-56-CADILL...=item53e74e7f2e
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2 :0 :0 :0 SUSPENSION,HORN,GRILL,CHAIN AND CRANK :worship:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

DID THIS ONE FOR MY LIL MONSTER


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.




----------



## sittingonchrome602

:wow: :wow:


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 2 2011, 07:02 AM~20465106
> *my sons newest project, Capitans Pedal Car. Not a clear pic (sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS F..KEN GANGSTER . ANY BETTER PICS OF IT ? :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@May 3 2011, 12:51 AM~20473252
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

whats up fellas


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Apr 30 2011, 01:39 AM~20452510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



real nice :biggrin:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2010, 09:20 PM~17020890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMFG this is sweet :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by 47 fleetmaster_@May 5 2011, 07:33 AM~20489227
> *OMFG this is sweet :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Daaammmmmmmnn that merc is the best pedal car I've seen. (my opinion)...!


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 5 2011, 06:46 AM~20489325
> *Daaammmmmmmnn that merc is the best pedal car I've seen. (my opinion)...!
> *


x2
wer can u get a 58 car or body,or is custom made :wow:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 4 2010, 09:04 PM~17961513
> *anyone have any info on this? like owner and or contact info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: x2 any info on who made this?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

ttt


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by 47 fleetmaster_@May 5 2011, 07:33 AM~20489227
> *OMFG this is sweet :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2!! damn those are sweet that top one is clean as fuck!


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

T house are definitely the top 5..just missing burro s in there


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@May 6 2011, 09:59 AM~20497202
> *T house are definitely the top 5..just missing burro s in there
> *


tanks henk.. how is it going with ur pedal car


----------



## QVO LOCO

> _Originally posted by 47 fleetmaster_@May 5 2011, 10:42 AM~20490325
> *:worship: x2 any info on who made this?
> *



I KNOW THE GUY THAT MADE THAT '39 BODY...PM ME IF INTRESTED, I CAN GET A PRICE FOR YOU...HE'S A GUY OUT OF LA.


----------



## QVO LOCO

> _Originally posted by 47 fleetmaster_@May 5 2011, 07:33 AM~20489227
> *OMFG this is sweet :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



BOTH WERE BUILT BY MARIOS AUTO WORKS IN MONTCLAIR. THE MERCURY BODY I CAN GET...GOOD LUCK ON THAT 58' BODY...I HAVE ONLY SEEN 2 IN MY WHOLE LIFE!


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Burro the ride is good I've ben putting miles on it.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@May 8 2011, 12:05 PM~20508052
> *Burro the ride is good I've ben putting miles on it.
> *


pics henk ..hows the interior


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@May 7 2011, 01:02 PM~20503810
> *I KNOW THE GUY THAT MADE THAT '39 BODY...PM ME IF INTRESTED, I CAN GET A PRICE FOR YOU...HE'S A GUY OUT OF LA.
> *


----------



## TwOtYme

My sons pedal car , just busted out ...  









[/quote]


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> My sons pedal car , just busted out ...


[/quote]
any more pics?


----------



## TwOtYme

Workin headlights & tail lights :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

Candy brandywine twotone , ostrich & suede interior


----------



## TwOtYme

TV & BEATS commin next... :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 10 2011, 04:52 PM~20524647
> *Candy brandywine twotone , ostrich & suede interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naice ride


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 10 2011, 04:52 PM~20524647
> *Candy brandywine twotone , ostrich & suede interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice ride


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 10 2011, 04:52 PM~20524647
> *Candy brandywine twotone , ostrich & suede interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THATS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES+May 10 2011, 11:39 PM~20527480-->
> 
> 
> 
> naice  ride
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 06:29 AM~20528279
> *nice ride
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOTSHOT956_@May 11 2011, 08:04 AM~20528581
> *DAM THATS NICE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homies..........


----------



## jr509




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 10 2011, 04:52 PM~20524647
> *Candy brandywine twotone , ostrich & suede interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin clean bro! the 5th wheel and working lights is a nice touch


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 10 2011, 05:16 PM~20524773
> *TV & BEATS commin next... :biggrin:
> *


damn homie where u gonna fit all that??lol


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 11 2011, 03:10 PM~20531098
> *lookin clean bro! the 5th wheel and working lights is a nice touch
> *


thanks homies I really appriciate the compliments...!

and Iamma use a ipod touch for the tv and just some small loud beats.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i like the 5th wheel.... added one to my son's project pedal car back in November...


















back wheel is welded on so it actually drives too...


----------



## QVO LOCO

HERES WHAT I HAVE IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW FOR MY LITTLE GIRL. PAINT BY DANNY D' AND CREW.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

http://img831.imageshack.us/i/pedalcarseat.jpg/


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

http://img831.imageshack.us/i/pedalcarseat.jpg/
http://img17.imageshack.us/i/20870816033474170891638.jpg/
http://img231.imageshack.us/i/21726216033475770931638.jpg/


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by I PULL YOU OVER_@May 13 2011, 10:14 AM~20545517
> *http://img831.imageshack.us/i/pedalcarseat.jpg/
> http://img17.imageshack.us/i/20870816033474170891638.jpg/
> http://img231.imageshack.us/i/21726216033475770931638.jpg/
> *


seat looks good bro. Dont usually see them with the tall backrest like that, nice


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@May 13 2011, 11:05 AM~20545459
> *HERES WHAT I HAVE IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW FOR MY LITTLE GIRL. PAINT BY DANNY D' AND CREW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass... :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 13 2011, 11:58 AM~20545778
> *seat looks good bro. Dont usually see them with the tall backrest like that, nice
> *


x2 love the flamejob and grille....


----------



## TwOtYme




----------



## HOTSHOT956

MANNNNN ALL YOU GUYS ARE PUSHING TO THE MAX.TO BAD I GOT 3 PROJECTS IN LINE BEFORE MY LIL ONES CAR. :happysad: SOON SOON


----------



## dave_st23

Top secrete project


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@May 13 2011, 10:00 PM~20549599
> *Top secrete project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: now that is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@May 13 2011, 09:05 AM~20545459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice to see something other than your typical run of the mil converted fire truck.

btw, hows this for inspiration.


----------



## Amahury760

MY LIL GIRLS...


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@May 14 2011, 12:00 AM~20549599
> *Top secrete project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


incredible :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

looking real real good fellas pedal cars are coming along to that other level.. keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

looking real real good fellas pedal cars are coming along to that other level.. keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2010, 10:20 PM~17020890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much to make a shell??


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ANYONE GOING TO GO TO THE VENTURA CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY, MAY 22? LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN HOOK UP


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@May 13 2011, 10:00 PM~20549599
> *Top secrete project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats gonna be cool, never seen one of those :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic

picked up my next project. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P150511_1746.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## EL JEFE 52




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@May 19 2011, 03:15 PM~20587444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@May 13 2011, 10:00 PM~20549599
> *Top secrete project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 19 2011, 09:09 PM~20590174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN,hope my grandsons turns out half as good as yours


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks benne but weth the badass work u do it well be beter :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

.............JUST DROP OFF MY NEW PROJECT AT CURBSIDE FOR BODYWORK AND NEXT STEP KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ FOR PAINT....


----------



## Blue94cady

Look good bro :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+May 14 2011, 10:11 PM~20554729-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blue94cady_@May 19 2011, 09:09 PM~20590174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




tan chingones


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 20 2011, 05:15 AM~20591770
> *Thanks benne but weth the badass work u do it well be beter  :biggrin:
> *


don't know about that,just painted,my grandson loves the Lakers so painted purple flake over blue poly metallic base,and some simple gold flake patterns


----------



## Blue94cady

What did i tell u looks badd ass bro :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady

New headlights :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 20 2011, 09:11 PM~20596894
> *What did i tell u looks badd ass bro :wow:
> *


still a long ways to go,have to make the windshield,get some dual antennas,some dummy spots,mirrors,trying to find some wire wheels from a trike and make them work on this


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wow: :wow: :wow: DAM!!! YOU GUYS PUSHING THE GAME.WHATS NEXT A LITTLE GO CAR ENGINE IN IT? :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@May 20 2011, 07:18 PM~20597280
> *still a long ways to go,have to make the windshield,get some dual antennas,some dummy spots,mirrors,trying to find some wire wheels from a trike and make them work on this
> *


brand new....

http://www.radioflyer.com/k33-0000001.html?sid=28


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2011, 04:44 PM~20600594
> *brand new....
> 
> http://www.radioflyer.com/k33-0000001.html?sid=28
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 21 2011, 10:13 AM~20599047
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  DAM!!! YOU GUYS PUSHING THE GAME.WHATS NEXT A LITTLE GO CAR ENGINE IN IT?  :cheesy:
> *


yes sir . :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

OLD MEMORIES (SO LA) AT VENTURA CAR SHOW


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@May 20 2011, 01:35 PM~20594139
> *don't know about that,just painted,my grandson loves the Lakers so painted purple flake over blue poly metallic base,and some simple gold flake patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice Bennie glad to see ur busting out a pedal car! i can only imagine how bad ass that thing is going to be!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@May 19 2011, 03:15 PM~20587444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 22 2011, 09:49 AM~20603672
> *yes  sir  . :biggrin:
> *


sup homie hows your new project coming along??


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 20 2011, 09:15 PM~20596918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 22 2011, 09:42 PM~20607444
> *OLD MEMORIES (SO LA) AT VENTURA CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a really clean line up. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

looking good olf memories... naice line up


mark.. not doing shit at the moment ill b out till next year.. and the 58 is retire aready :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 23 2011, 03:54 PM~20612171
> *looking  good olf memories...  naice  line  up
> mark..  not  doing  shit  at the moment ill b  out till  next  year.. and  the 58 is retire  aready  :biggrin:
> *


right on homie, i know when u bust out the next one its going to be bad ass!! thats sad the 58 is retired tho, i wanna see that thing in Vegas this year??u planning on making it to the super show?


----------



## nacho

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 22 2011, 09:42 PM~20607444
> *OLD MEMORIES (SO LA) AT VENTURA CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice line up..is that pedal car a minature gangster of love?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 24 2011, 10:14 AM~20618203
> *right on homie, i know when u bust out the next one its going to be bad ass!! thats sad the 58 is retired tho, i wanna see that thing in Vegas this year??u planning on making it to the super show?
> *


no shows for me this year mark


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@May 23 2011, 03:01 PM~20611782
> *Thats a really clean line up.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 22 2011, 09:49 AM~20603672
> *yes  sir  . :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT BCS WE KNOW YOULL DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=oldmemoriesLACO,May 22 2011, 06:42 PM~20607444
OLD MEMORIES (SO LA) AT VENTURA CAR SHOW









/quote

:wow: damn..... love the chain steering wheel homie


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 22 2011, 11:42 PM~20607444
> *OLD MEMORIES (SO LA) AT VENTURA CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@May 20 2011, 03:35 PM~20594139
> *don't know about that,just painted,my grandson loves the Lakers so painted purple flake over blue poly metallic base,and some simple gold flake patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin sick


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## jr509

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 13 2011, 12:42 PM~20546393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

t.t.t


----------



## Blue94cady

Headlight on and backlights :0


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

By br0kenb20 at 2011-05-30


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

By br0kenb20 at 2011-05-30


----------



## TwOtYme

Pedal cars looking good fellas.... working headlights/taillights.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks bro


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice pedal cars...are those the halogen lights?


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

theyre both LED..BLUECADDY where did you mount the battery for yours ?


----------



## Blue94cady

I PULL YOU OVER said:


> theyre both LED..BLUECADDY where did you mount the battery for yours ?


Its in the custon seat


----------



## titolokz

*TRADE*

ANYBODY WANT TO TRADEA SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE FOR A SHOW PEDAL CAR?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## CHUKO 204

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

some of the pedal cars at our show


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Heres an older pic of the rear lights and neons








By br0kenb20 at 2011-04-03


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


>


Quit teasin already bro...lol Looks good already.


----------



## el peyotero

added some glass bullet caps for the wheels, tail lights and a few little things. still gotta make interior door pannels and a few other thhings







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

new project in the works, getting ready for pinstriping and upholstery







[/IMG]


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice color


----------



## charlieshowtime

do yall know if theres any topic of pedal cars for sale only


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

i got some pedal cars for sale...


----------



## ripsta85

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> i got some pedal cars for sale...


Pics?


----------



## charlieshowtime

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> i got some pedal cars for sale...


 yea we want pikks and prices please im looking more for a project though


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

this weekend from Pismo 2011 ...i found another cat with a pimped out pedal car.


----------



## el peyotero

couple new pics i took this weekend







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

a couple of our members toys. UNIQUES C.C.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

el peyotero said:


> a couple of our members toys. UNIQUES C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 i love that plane i think its beter then my car.. good job danny


----------



## el peyotero

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> i love that plane i think its beter then my car.. good job danny


i dont know whos is better but they are both super bad ass in different ways! I gotta step my game up and try to get on that level homie


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

heres the sunshade i made for my kids pedal car. Works awesome and easy to remove


----------



## Mr.Brown

My son's new project.


----------



## Mr.Brown

I PULL YOU OVER said:


> View attachment 326952
> heres the sunshade i made for my kids pedal car. Works awesome and easy to remove


:thumbsup:


----------



## mike661

el peyotero said:


> a couple of our members toys. UNIQUES C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

el peyotero said:


> TTT!


X 714


----------



## titolokz

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> i got some pedal cars for sale...


Any pics?


----------



## titolokz

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> i got some pedal cars for sale...


Any pics?


----------



## chopfather

*my daughters pedal car*

i know its not the normal blinged out pedal car that ive seen on here but its my 1st one im building for my 3 yr old little girl, here it is so far guys, and thanks for all the pics ive used this site for a ton of inspiration


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

chopfather said:


> i know its not the normal blinged out pedal car that ive seen on here but its my 1st one im building for my 3 yr old little girl, here it is so far guys, and thanks for all the pics ive used this site for a ton of inspiration


looking real good. love that style


----------



## el peyotero

chopfather said:


> i know its not the normal blinged out pedal car that ive seen on here but its my 1st one im building for my 3 yr old little girl, here it is so far guys, and thanks for all the pics ive used this site for a ton of inspiration


nice work man. doesnt have to be all blinged out to look good. that ones got more of the rat rod style:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

chopfather said:


> i know its not the normal blinged out pedal car that ive seen on here but its my 1st one im building for my 3 yr old little girl, here it is so far guys, and thanks for all the pics ive used this site for a ton of inspiration


LOOKS GOOD. BUT NEEDS SOME WHITE SCALLOPS. JUST MY .02


----------



## elnutty

I have 6 pedal car projects and a pedal car trailer for sale everything for $1100 it's all or nothing price is firm pm me for pics!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

elnutty said:


> I have 6 pedal car projects and a pedal car trailer for sale everything for $1100 it's all or nothing price is firm pm me for pics!


how mutch for the trailer.. ??


----------



## [email protected]

I says all or nothing homie but forealss nice pedal cars everyone keep up the good work start them young


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## elnutty

$1100 firm and its all or nothing !!

These are the 6 pedal cars










Thus is the trailer










Another pic of the trailer hooked up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

nice trailer


----------



## Lownslow302

dont ask i dont know anything about them.


----------



## cwplanet

Pic from Artistics show 7/24/11


----------



## Mr.Brown

Mr.Brown said:


> My son's new project.
> View attachment 327377
> View attachment 327378


Update.


----------



## el peyotero

cwplanet said:


> Pic from Artistics show 7/24/11


Dope ass pic!


----------



## el peyotero

Lownslow302 said:


> dont ask i dont know anything about them.


daaamn that top one is super sick. never seen those


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

ttt


----------



## no games 62 63

I know it's not a pedal car but i thought i'd put it on here anywayz..Hope you enjoy the pics..:scrutinize:


----------



## CHUKO 204

cwplanet said:


> Pic from Artistics show 7/24/11


----------



## CHUKO 204

I PULL YOU OVER said:


> By br0kenb20 at 2011-05-30


:thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## lesstime

thanks for posting james 


JAMES843 said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

Congrads to Jose' (DUKES IE) on your win this past weekend... Thanks for letting me be a part of this project...


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 346763
> View attachment 346764
> Congrads to Jose' (DUKES IE) on your win this past weekend... Thanks for letting me be a part of this project...


 congrats o ur win homie bad ass pedal car..love itmore pics off it


----------



## DUKES IE

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> congrats o ur win homie bad ass pedal car..love it more pics off it


 thanks homie it took me a while to finish but the homie mike at spears got down dirty and hooked me up .and took it to another level. now lets see if mike can post some pictures of it up .:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

DUKES IE said:


> thanks homie it took me a while to finish but the homie mike at spears got down dirty and hooked me up .and took it to another level. now lets see if mike can post some pictures of it up .:thumbsup:


 really naice looking fowert to see it r u felas going to the show in sep. 17.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Jose'... I'll post when I get home later... If you go to my Facebook link in my signature you can see more pics in there...


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

no facebook post them here


----------



## [email protected]

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> no facebook post them here


I will I just can't do it right now... pics are on my other computer and I'm working right now.. Sorry


----------



## DUKES IE

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> really naice looking fowert to see it r u felas going to the show in sep. 17.


 yes we will b there


----------



## [email protected]

Here you go... Enjoy...


----------



## el peyotero

[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## Vm0m0

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 346914
> View attachment 346915
> View attachment 346917
> View attachment 346918
> View attachment 346920
> Here you go... Enjoy...


that look very nice homie.....


----------



## el peyotero

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 346914
> View attachment 346915
> View attachment 346917
> View attachment 346918
> View attachment 346920
> Here you go... Enjoy...


nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Blue94cady said:


>


thats fukkin sick.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 346914
> View attachment 346915
> View attachment 346917
> View attachment 346918
> View attachment 346920
> Here you go... Enjoy...


Looks good, nice details.
Where did you find the motor?


----------



## sasisneros

Anyone using the old school 8" steering wheels on these?
was thinking of doing it, just wondering about how it would look :dunno:


----------



## DUKES IE

el peyotero said:


> nice!:thumbsup:





sasisneros said:


> Looks good, nice details.
> Where did you find the motor?


 thanks homies i found the motor at the antique car swampmeet at pomona i need to put up some better pics of it . so u can see all the detail in it:thumbsup:


----------



## datinmans58

FOUND THIS IN A BARN SOME OLD MAN HAD IT ...TOLD ME THEY WERE USED FOR THE SHRINERS IN PARADES...


----------



## el peyotero

datinmans58 said:


> FOUND THIS IN A BARN SOME OLD MAN HAD IT ...TOLD ME THEY WERE USED FOR THE SHRINERS IN PARADES...
> View attachment 349766
> View attachment 349767


thats sick man looks like a good project


----------



## datinmans58

el peyotero said:


> thats sick man looks like a good project


GRACIAS HOMIE ..IMA HOOK IT UP FOR MY SON ..I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD DEAL FOR $200..CARB HAD A BAD GASKET..AND THAT WAS IT .59 CENTS TO FIX IT ...


----------



## el peyotero

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## datinmans58

el peyotero said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

ttt


----------



## elnutty

I can bring these to Turlock tomorrow if anyone is interested !!


elnutty said:


> $1100 firm and its all or nothing !!These are the 6 pedal cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus is the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic of the trailer hooked up


----------



## REACH_19

el peyotero said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Nice homie...where did u get those wheels from?..


----------



## el peyotero

REACH_19 said:


> Nice homie...where did u get those wheels from?..


thanks bro, they came off of two different radio flyer trikes. i think you can buy the repop wheels online somewhere. search for radio flyer accesories or there is prolly a link on here somewhere


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.radioflyer.com/k33-0000001.html?sid=25


----------



## el peyotero

work in progress...stay tuned








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## mrlowrider77

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

Sneke pic new murals  on my boys pedal car


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Sneke pic new murals  on my boys pedal car


looks really good!


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks bro thats a pic of my lil girl


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro thats a pic of my lil girl


i was wondering who the lil girl was. havent seen a real pic to compare but it looks like a really good portrait! im sure whoever did the mural did a really good job


----------



## Blue94cady

her u go bro i think is real close


----------



## Blue94cady

el peyotero said:


> work in progress...stay tuned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/QUOTE Is that the one ur geting mr benie to engave for u


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> el peyotero said:
> 
> 
> 
> work in progress...stay tuned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/QUOTE Is that the one ur geting mr benie to engave for u
> 
> 
> 
> yea I am hoping to have Bennie do the engraving but i havent sent him any parts yet
Click to expand...


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> her u go bro i think is real close


damn homie, yea its really close to the picture, super nice work


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

looking good fellas.


----------



## Wicked95

el peyotero said:


> work in progress...stay tuned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I like the color combo. Nice



Blue94cady said:


> Sneke pic new murals  on my boys pedal car


That look real clean. Who did the murals?


----------



## Blue94cady

Alberto herera


----------



## el peyotero

outlined the silver leaf and added some more striping to the pedal car. slowly coming together








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Blue94cady

Looks good bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Dose any body know were I could get spoke rims for a pedal car


----------



## 55800

check radioflyer.com in the parts section


----------



## el peyotero

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Dose any body know were I could get spoke rims for a pedal car


the link was just posted on the previous page..idk if this is the kind u had in mind tho??

http://www.radioflyer.com/k33-0000001.html?sid=25


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

hnicustoms said:


>


dose some one know were i could get some rims like the ones on this car thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

el peyotero said:


> the link was just posted on the previous page..idk if this is the kind u had in mind tho??
> 
> http://www.radioflyer.com/k33-0000001.html?sid=25


thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

orangecrush719 said:


> check radioflyer.com in the parts section


 thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

i want to put diffrent rims on my lil girl car


----------



## 7DUECE




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Blue94cady

Looks good bro


----------



## el peyotero

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 357390
> i want to put diffrent rims on my lil girl car


naice pedal car!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

whats up saggy


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up buro whats new carnal?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

el peyotero said:


> naice pedal car!


thanks


----------



## MR.ELCO78

NEED TO GET ME ONE THEY ARE BAD ASS HAD ONE AS KID MY MOM KEPT IT TILL I WAS A TEEN I TOLD HER TO SELL IT HELL REGRET IT NOW


----------



## el peyotero

work in progress, still needs a trip to the upholster







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

what u guys think, should i remove the bell from the hood since its not longer a fire truck? im torn


----------



## Blue94cady

I toke my bell off make a hood emblem weth ur club plaka thats whatcim going to do


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> I toke my bell off make a hood emblem weth ur club plaka thats whatcim going to do


good advice homie i was actually thinking of the same thing:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

looking good mark.. what up shaggy.good looking out homie. si se ba aser el jale. let me get the feria together.


----------



## Blue94cady

Koo ay me avisas


----------



## el peyotero

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> looking good mark.. what up shaggy.good looking out homie. si se ba aser el jale. let me get the feria together.


what up burro, ey homie i was just gettin on to post this link for you, these might work good on the pedal car. kinda like the ones i tried making out of glass

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/search-1959-pontiac.html


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

el peyotero said:


> what up burro, ey homie i was just gettin on to post this link for you, these might work good on the pedal car. kinda like the ones i tried making out of glasshttp://www.speedwaymotors.com/search-1959-pontiac.html


 ihave them just have to make them smaller. when r u going to hook it up


----------



## el peyotero

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> ihave them just have to make them smaller. when r u going to hook it up


sorry dog i been slippin on getting my shop set up. it wont be hard to make them smaller once i get my torch back in action but to be honest not sure when that will be yet


----------



## djskillz214




----------



## el peyotero

looks good!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

djskillz214 said:


> View attachment 362135
> View attachment 362136
> View attachment 362137
> View attachment 362138
> View attachment 362139
> View attachment 362140


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

djskillz214 said:


> View attachment 362135
> View attachment 362136
> View attachment 362137
> View attachment 362138
> View attachment 362139
> View attachment 362140


looks good


----------



## el peyotero

UNIQUES C.C.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## MARINATE

"SKITTLES"

















PAINTED BY THE LEGEND "DR. GET LOW"









ENGRAVING BY SWING


----------



## Grimmis




----------



## Justin-Az

MARINATE said:


> "SKITTLES"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAINTED BY THE LEGEND "DR. GET LOW"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGRAVING BY SWING


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

MARINATE said:


> "SKITTLES"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAINTED BY THE LEGEND "DR. GET LOW"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGRAVING BY SWING


 Chawps did a good job on flaking it and getting it ready for the legend to do his magic.....


----------



## MARINATE

Oh yea he did loc, aint nobody taking credit for that, but chawper! This has so much flake it aint even funny!


----------



## el peyotero

MARINATE said:


> "SKITTLES"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAINTED BY THE LEGEND "DR. GET LOW"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGRAVING BY SWING


damn homie thats sick as fuck! and painted by Doc too:worship:


----------



## Justin-Az

MARINATE said:


> Oh yea he did loc, aint nobody taking credit for that, but chawper! This has so much flake it aint even funny!


Cant wait to see that thing done, you gonna be killin em with it for sure, cant believe you got Doc to spray it, mad props to you man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

MARINATE said:


> "SKITTLES"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAINTED BY THE LEGEND "DR. GET LOW"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGRAVING BY SWING


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 366169


Looks good bro see u in woodland


----------



## MARINATE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 366169


SICK!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Looks good bro see u in woodland


thanks bro have a safe trip


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

MARINATE said:


> SICK!


thanks bro


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> thanks bro have a safe trip


U do to


----------



## Amahury760

*MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO.CA*


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY.CC..NC SAN DIEGO.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

my little girl car


----------



## el peyotero

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.CC..NC SAN DIEGO.


cool pic homie


----------



## Amahury760

el peyotero said:


> cool pic homie


 Thanx


----------



## Blue94cady

At woodland


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> At woodland


damn homie everytime i see this one its looking better and better. display looks sick as fuck. dont remember seeing the murals on the side either, looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Blue94cady said:


> At woodland


 looks real good shaggy ur the man to beat nw


----------



## 1975 VERT

*SOMETHING THAT I'M WORKING ON MYSELF.....
*








































































*WILL KEEP YOU POSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## el peyotero

1975 VERT said:


>


damn bro the taped out patterns are lookin good, looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## 1975 VERT

el peyotero said:


> damn bro the taped out patterns are lookin good, looking forward to seeing the progress


THANKS BRO! HOPEFULY IT SHOULD COME OUT NICE....


----------



## Blue94cady

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> looks real good shaggy ur the man to beat nw


 Ur car is in a ather leval carnal no comp


----------



## Fleetangel

GOING TO THROW THE BASE TODAY N TAPE IT FOR SOME PATTERNS


----------



## Blue94cady

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 368498
> GOING TO THROW THE BASE TODAY N TAPE IT FOR SOME PATTERNS


Nice!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

Henrys customs display 1st place in woodland and albertos herera best murals


----------



## Fleetangel

Blue94cady said:


> Nice!!!


THANX!


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> *SOMETHING THAT I'M WORKING ON MYSELF.....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WILL KEEP YOU POSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!*


JUST SHOT THE PINK.....(HOUSE OF KOLORS)
























WILL KEEP YOU POSTED!!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

1975 VERT said:


> JUST SHOT THE PINK.....(HOUSE OF KOLORS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL KEEP YOU POSTED!!!!


 looking good PRIMO. LOVE THAT COLOR and welcome to the pedal car mundo


----------



## 1975 VERT

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> looking good PRIMO. LOVE THAT COLOR and welcome to the pedal car mundo


THANK YOU PRIMO... YOUR CAR WAS ONE OF THE ONE'S THAT MOTIVATED ME.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Henrys customs display 1st place in woodland and albertos herera best murals


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro u were looking clean bro like the tv s


----------



## lowrivi1967

Blue94cady said:


> Henrys customs display 1st place in woodland and albertos herera best murals


came out badass Shaggy


----------



## Justin-Az

Blue94cady said:


> Henrys customs display 1st place in woodland and albertos herera best murals


----------



## Blue94cady

lowrivi1967 said:


> came out badass Shaggy


Thank u benni


----------



## Blue94cady

Justin-Az said:


>


Thanks bro


----------



## MARINATE

Blue94cady said:


> Henrys customs display 1st place in woodland and albertos herera best murals


REAL NICE BRO!


----------



## Wicked95

Blue94cady said:


> Henrys customs display 1st place in woodland and albertos herera best murals


Every time I see the pedal car something new catches my eye. Real clean. Congrats on the wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

ASS END FLICK............


----------



## Wicked95

Little sneakpeak on El Jefe making its debut at Vegas


----------



## MARINATE

THATS SICK LOCO..I LIKE THAT COLOR SKEME YOU WENT WITH


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro u were looking clean bro like the tv s


thanks bro i just have to progam them to stay on


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wicked95 said:


> Little sneakpeak on El Jefe making its debut at Vegas
> View attachment 369336
> 
> View attachment 369337


----------



## el peyotero

Wicked95 said:


> Little sneakpeak on El Jefe making its debut at Vegas
> View attachment 369336
> 
> View attachment 369337


daaaamn homie thats lookin sick as fuck! like the color scheme


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES VENTURA CHAPTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES VENTURA CHAPTER


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

just posting this for some friends of mine.











fully articulated suspension. a-arms, control arms, spindles, all of that. full hydraulics, hops and 3 wheels. all by remote control.

should be in vegas! SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS, HOUSTON TEXAS FUKKAS!!!!


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

Oh yea!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

713CADILLACIN said:


> Oh yea!!!


/\ /\ /\ /\

this is the dude that built it. i hate this fukka!!!! lol


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

Ha.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

t.t.t


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk


----------



## Fleetangel

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk


WOWWW!! THATS SICKKKKK!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk


:wow::cheesy::worship: DAMMMMMMM F**KING BADASS:thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

Thank-you.. Thank-you..


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=CzC0wpKTZXY


----------



## cone_weezy

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=CzC0wpKTZXY


 badass  funny when the lil girl said " why is it doing that mom" lol


----------



## Blue94cady

Clean 62


----------



## el peyotero

cool video, nice 62


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

UNIQUES PEDAL CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

JUSTDEEZ said:


> just posting this for some friends of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fully articulated suspension. a-arms, control arms, spindles, all of that. full hydraulics, hops and 3 wheels. all by remote control.
> 
> should be in vegas! SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS, HOUSTON TEXAS FUKKAS!!!!


mann they aint ready for this!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES PEDAL CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE


x503!! UNIQUES TTT!


----------



## el peyotero

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Blue94cady

Dont forget the new Uniques


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Dont forget the new Uniques


hell yea homie! reppin to the fullest!! i was gonna post yours too but didnt wanna jack your pics n go posting for ya.lol. besides i know u come up in here alot. Uniques is happy to welcome a new member to the fam:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Gracias carnal and im happy to be apart of the uniques familia


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

713CADILLACIN said:


> Oh yea!!!





JUSTDEEZ said:


> /\ /\ /\ /\
> 
> this is the dude that built it. i hate this fukka!!!! lol





713CADILLACIN said:


> Ha.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Blue94cady said:


> Gracias carnal and im happy to be apart of the uniques familia


CONGRATS THE UNIQUES FAMILIA ALWAYS WITH A STRONG LINE UP:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

HOTSHOT956 said:


> CONGRATS THE UNIQUES FAMILIA ALWAYS WITH A STRONG LINE UP:thumbsup:


Thanks bro thats y i fit in the Uniques fam  we r all unique in our own way


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

havent posted in a while.


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER




----------



## el peyotero

I PULL YOU OVER said:


> View attachment 372688


thats a tight pic man!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

I PULL YOU OVER said:


> View attachment 372687
> havent posted in a while.


 whats up henry how u been. car looks naice


----------



## Padilla 505

*FOR SALE MAKE ME A OFFER*


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Ive been good bro..and you ? Hows everything


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> JUST SHOT THE PINK.....(HOUSE OF KOLORS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL KEEP YOU POSTED!!!!


SOMETHING WENT WRONG.....


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> SOMETHING WENT WRONG.....


GOING TO START OVER..... F$%@ IT....























Now need to tape all patterns and shoot the pink again....


----------



## el peyotero

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]

A few pedal cars from the Vegas show last weekend, more coming soon


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

el peyotero said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> A few pedal cars from the Vegas show last weekend, more coming soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

anyone know who placed in pedal cars at the vegas show?? I had to take off right before the awards were anounced


----------



## Wicked95

el peyotero said:


> anyone know who placed in pedal cars at the vegas show?? I had to take off right before the awards were anounced


Vegas does not have a pedal car class. They all fall under special interest class. I think am the only pedal car that place. The other two were trycicles. I know for a fact because I know Danny the owner of the pirate trike took first. Dont know who place 3rd. It sucks because there was a lot of pedal cars at the show.


----------



## Wicked95

Here are a few pics of El Jefe at Vegas. For some reason I can get the once I took from my camera but I got some from other people that took them. On full display with all engraved and chrome undercarriage. Came in secound under special interest class.


----------



## el peyotero

Wicked95 said:


> Vegas does not have a pedal car class. They all fall under special interest class. I think am the only pedal car that place. The other two were trycicles. I know for a fact because I know Danny the owner of the pirate trike took first. Dont know who place 3rd. It sucks because there was a lot of pedal cars at the show.


ahhh gotcha. congrats on placing your pedal car is nice for sure. Yea the trikes there were bad ass i know which one youre talking bout. there sure was alot of pedal cars out there, maybe next year they will have a class just for those


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

MY LIL GIRL MYA MONSTER TOOK SECOND IN VEGAS SPECIAL INTERENT


----------



## Wicked95

Mr.Chop Top said:


> MY LIL GIRL MYA MONSTER TOOK SECOND IN VEGAS SPECIAL INTERENT


^^^^Wait. Then I must have placed under something else. I know I took 2nd but my plaque just says secound. The wife pick it up so she dont remember what they said but it was right after special interest. Oh well all I know that my lil boy was happy placing with both his pedal car and bike. That monster pedal car look real clean out there.


----------



## el peyotero

anyone know if this one placed at all??







[/IMG]


----------



## Wicked95

Here is my plaque.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

I got third in special entry with the yellow pedal car stroller outside.


----------



## Clown Confusion

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> I got third in special entry with the yellow pedal car stroller outside.


thats cool bro congrats k now wants my name lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wicked95 said:


> ^^^^Wait. Then I must have placed under something else. I know I took 2nd but my plaque just says secound. The wife pick it up so she dont remember what they said but it was right after special interest. Oh well all I know that my lil boy was happy placing with both his pedal car and bike. That monster pedal car look real clean out there.


THANKS BRO MY LIL GIRL WAS HAPPY TO SHE REALY LIKE UR LIL BOY CAR SHE TOOK LIKE 20 PICS OF IT LOL THATS HOW MACH SHE LIKE UR LIL BOY CAR CONGRATS ON UR WIN


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

el peyotero said:


> anyone know if this one placed at all??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


DONT KONW BRO I WAS PUTING MY CAR ON THE TRILER WEN THAY WERE DOING AWARDS


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

THAY NEED TO MAKE MORE CATAGORYS FOR PEDAL CARS THERE IS TO MANNY OF THEM:h5:


----------



## Wicked95

Mr.Chop Top said:


> THAY NEED TO MAKE MORE CATAGORYS FOR PEDAL CARS THERE IS TO MANNY OF THEM:h5:


^^^^ I agree with you 100%. We should all get together and email them with that request. Maybe next year they can add that class. 



el peyotero said:


> anyone know if this one placed at all??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Dont know I was packing up while the wife got the awards.


----------



## Zitro881

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> I got third in special entry with the yellow pedal car stroller outside.


 Didnt make it up this year. You have pics


----------



## MARINATE

NICE PEDAL CARS OUT THERE IN VEGAS! CAM HOME AND STARTED PUTTING MY DAUGHTERS TOGETHER, NEXT IS INTERIOR!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Clown Confusion said:


> thats cool bro congrats k now wants my name lol


 Hot dog mike lmfao thanks bullet for making me remembet it.


----------



## el peyotero

Zitro881 said:


> Didnt make it up this year. You have pics


yea julio i was lookin for u out in vegas bro, ill be making it down to CA next summer for LA show tho, prolly see u there. I hea u got a bad ass project in the works


----------



## el peyotero

Wicked95 said:


> Here is my plaque.


damn bro thats kinda crazy it doesnt say what class or anythign. congrats tho either way and congrats on the win to all the other fellas that placed


----------



## Clown Confusion

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Hot dog mike lmfao thanks bullet for making me remembet it.


lol yay u got it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> I got third in special entry with the yellow pedal car stroller outside.


congrats richie! that bitch is bad. good seeing yall again.


----------



## Vm0m0

Wicked95 said:


> Here are a few pics of El Jefe at Vegas. For some reason I can get the once I took from my camera but I got some from other people that took them. On full display with all engraved and chrome undercarriage. Came in secound under special interest class.


 congrats on your win homie


----------



## Wicked95

Vm0m0 said:


> congrats on your win homie


Thanks Danny. Likewise. See you at the next show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zitro881

el peyotero said:


> yea julio i was lookin for u out in vegas bro, ill be making it down to CA next summer for LA show tho, prolly see u there. I hea u got a bad ass project in the works


 Pm sent


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

JUSTDEEZ said:


> congrats richie! that bitch is bad. good seeing yall again.


 Thanks its always good bullshitting


----------



## Vm0m0

*Pirate Tricycle **takes 1st Place, Special Interest *


----------



## Zitro881

Congrats to all the show winners and participants. Nice to see our kids getting involved.


----------



## el peyotero

Zitro881 said:


> Pm sent


dont think I got any pm from you dog


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 374957
> *Pirate Tricycle **takes 1st Place, Special Interest *


 Congrats bro


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Busted out my son's first showing with his pedal car in Vegas. Started building it the night before the move in and finished it at the move in Sat..... I agree that Pedal Cars should have their own Category!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

My son did not want to get off it at the show as it was his first time sitting and playing with it


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## MR.SKAMS

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> I got third in special entry with the yellow pedal car stroller outside.


Any bics BRO?


----------



## Vm0m0

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Congrats bro


thanks homie..


----------



## Fleetangel

MR.SKAMS said:


> Busted out my son's first showing with his pedal car in Vegas. Started building it the night before the move in and finished it at the move in Sat..... I agree that Pedal Cars should have their own Category!!
> 
> View attachment 375508


thats clean!!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> GOING TO START OVER..... F$%@ IT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now need to tape all patterns and shoot the pink again....


 [h=2]







[/h]







Originally Posted by *1975 VERT*  
CHANGE MY MIND AND STARTED OVER....























Now need to tape all patterns and shoot the pink again.... 
*KEEP YOU POSTED!!!!!*



ALMOST DONE!!!!!!!!!!!







[HR][/HR]


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1975 VERT*
> CHANGE MY MIND AND STARTED OVER....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now need to tape all patterns and shoot the pink again....
> *KEEP YOU POSTED!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]


JUST SHOT THE CLEAR...


----------



## 801Rider

Still got to get stripes and leaf, then off to get a little interior :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

1975 VERT said:


> JUST SHOT THE CLEAR...


lovin that! nice work on the paint/patterns


----------



## el peyotero

801Rider said:


> Still got to get stripes and leaf, then off to get a little interior :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Nicee!!


----------



## Wicked95

Finally got my camera to work and got all my Super Show pictures. Here are some of my sons pedal car. Fully chrome and engraved undercarrige. To all that have PM to find out who did the murals it was Edgar Rodriguez @ Maxima Imagen. All the engraving was done by my good long time homeboy Carlos Salas.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

U look good in vegas shaggy


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER

Wow.that butterscotch merc stroller is bad ass. Props homie.


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Thanks.


----------



## My95Fleety

Some Pedal Car Pics from Vegas Super Show


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety

This has to be one of my favorite pedal cars at the vegas show. I loved the display!


----------



## My95Fleety

This lil car had some good sounds!


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety

I liked the murals on this one. I saw it had fallen over from the display  Hope it didnt get all scraped up.


----------



## Fleetangel

THERE WAS A LOT OF PEDAL CARS THIS YEAR!!!! ALL OF EM SICK!!!


----------



## Wicked95

Good news toall the pedal community. The Tuesday after the Vegas Super show I immediatelycontacted the judges at lowrider regarding to add a pedal class or category.Here is the response I got this past Friday.

Jesse, I definitely agree we could add a pedal car class to the list of awards given at each show. We are seeing more and more pedal cars at each show with increased quality and workmanship. We will discuss this at our next meeting for next years Tour.

Thank you for your input.

Danny Ochoa
Head Judge
Lowrider Events


----------



## lesstime

thats cool means theres going to be more crazy ones coming out the wood works now


Wicked95 said:


> Good news toall the pedal community. The Tuesday after the Vegas Super show I immediatelycontacted the judges at lowrider regarding to add a pedal class or category.Here is the response I got this past Friday.
> 
> Jesse, I definitely agree we could add a pedal car class to the list of awards given at each show. We are seeing more and more pedal cars at each show with increased quality and workmanship. We will discuss this at our next meeting for next years Tour.
> 
> Thank you for your input.
> 
> Danny Ochoa
> Head Judge
> Lowrider Events


----------



## el peyotero

Wicked95 said:


> Good news toall the pedal community. The Tuesday after the Vegas Super show I immediatelycontacted the judges at lowrider regarding to add a pedal class or category.Here is the response I got this past Friday.
> 
> Jesse, I definitely agree we could add a pedal car class to the list of awards given at each show. We are seeing more and more pedal cars at each show with increased quality and workmanship. We will discuss this at our next meeting for next years Tour.
> 
> Thank you for your input.
> 
> Danny Ochoa
> Head Judge
> Lowrider Events


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95

lesstime said:


> thats cool means theres going to be more crazy ones coming out the wood works now


Already know about 3 that are going to flip the game once they come out next year. The thing that sucks is that all 3 are being built by some very recognized shops that deal with lowriders, so money is not an option.


----------



## Fleetangel

Wicked95 said:


> Good news toall the pedal community. The Tuesday after the Vegas Super show I immediatelycontacted the judges at lowrider regarding to add a pedal class or category.Here is the response I got this past Friday.
> 
> Jesse, I definitely agree we could add a pedal car class to the list of awards given at each show. We are seeing more and more pedal cars at each show with increased quality and workmanship. We will discuss this at our next meeting for next years Tour.
> 
> Thank you for your input.
> 
> Danny Ochoa
> Head Judge
> Lowrider Events


:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

My95Fleety said:


> This lil car had some good sounds!


 Thanks for posting a pic of my pedal car it took third in special entry


----------



## My95Fleety

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Thanks for posting a pic of my pedal car it took third in special entry


:thumbsup: Congratz. That lil ride was playing some pretty loud sounds for a pedal car. uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady

My95Fleety said:


> I liked the murals on this one. I saw it had fallen over from the display  Hope it didnt get all scraped up.


Thanks for the pic bro a lil boy went on the display and drop it but nothing hapend to the murals but its geting a face lift


----------



## Blue94cady

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> U look good in vegas shaggy


Gracias burro


----------



## lesstime

Wicked95 said:


> Already know about 3 that are going to flip the game once they come out next year. The thing that sucks is that all 3 are being built by some very recognized shops that deal with lowriders, so money is not an option.


maybe diffrent class shop built ,owner built ?????


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Wicked95 said:


> Good news toall the pedal community. The Tuesday after the Vegas Super show I immediatelycontacted the judges at lowrider regarding to add a pedal class or category.Here is the response I got this past Friday.
> 
> Jesse, I definitely agree we could add a pedal car class to the list of awards given at each show. We are seeing more and more pedal cars at each show with increased quality and workmanship. We will discuss this at our next meeting for next years Tour.
> 
> Thank you for your input.
> 
> Danny Ochoa
> Head Judge
> Lowrider Events


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wicked95 said:


> Good news toall the pedal community. The Tuesday after the Vegas Super show I immediatelycontacted the judges at lowrider regarding to add a pedal class or category.Here is the response I got this past Friday.
> 
> Jesse, I definitely agree we could add a pedal car class to the list of awards given at each show.  We are seeing more and more pedal cars at each show with increased quality and workmanship. We will discuss this at our next meeting for next years Tour.
> 
> Thank you for your input.
> 
> Danny Ochoa
> Head Judge
> Lowrider Events


----------



## riviman

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT!!!


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## CHUKO 204

Fleetangel said:


>


very nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

Wicked95 said:


> Finally got my camera to work and got all my Super Show pictures. Here are some of my sons pedal car. Fully chrome and engraved undercarrige. To all that have PM to find out who did the murals it was Edgar Rodriguez @ Maxima Imagen. All the engraving was done by my good long time homeboy Carlos Salas.



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Amahury760 said:


> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO.CA*


Cool Pic


----------



## CHUKO 204

cwplanet said:


> Pic from Artistics show 7/24/11


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Ttt


----------



## My95Fleety

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks for the pic bro a lil boy went on the display and drop it but nothing hapend to the murals but its geting a face lift


:thumbsup: Cant wait to see the new look. I didnt go try to pick it up cause there was peeps around it, like if they where already calling someone. I took some pics of it when it had fallen. If you want them.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

My95Fleety said:


> :thumbsup: Cant wait to see the new look. I didnt go try to pick it up cause there was peeps around it, like if they where already calling someone. I took some pics of it when it had fallen. If you want them.


 Tanks for looking out homie


----------



## Fleetangel

CHUKO 204 said:


> very nice


GETTING A FACELIFT FOR VEGAS....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Fleetangel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


>


The homies from Southern Royalty. 
:thumbsup: Quality over Quantity.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> JUST SHOT THE CLEAR...


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT

WHAT NEXT!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## EL JEFE 52

i got a 1952 kidillac pedal car. what do you guys think should i do patterns and flake? or should i go org. thanks for the help.


----------



## lesstime

send it to me 


EL JEFE 52 said:


> i got a 1952 kidillac pedal car. what do you guys think should i do patterns and flake? or should i go org. thanks for the help.


----------



## Fleetangel

EL JEFE 52 said:


> i got a 1952 kidillac pedal car. what do you guys think should i do patterns and flake? or should i go org. thanks for the help.


ID DAY KEEP IT OG!...JUST ADD SOME PINSTRIPING N LOWER IT!!...MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A BOMBA!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

EL JEFE 52 said:


> i got a 1952 kidillac pedal car. what do you guys think should i do patterns and flake? or should i go org. thanks for the help.


 Og. That's a naice pedal car good look with ur builtPrimo ur cra looks good I like the. Color


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


>


PRIMO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.... OC ALL THE WAY...


----------



## EL JEFE 52




----------



## EL JEFE 52




----------



## EL JEFE 52




----------



## el peyotero

EL JEFE 52 said:


>



thats a nice group of toys bro! that kidillac is bad ass!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Ttt


----------



## CHEVYXXX

JUSTDEEZ said:


> just posting this for some friends of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fully articulated suspension. a-arms, control arms, spindles, all of that. full hydraulics, hops and 3 wheels. all by remote control.
> 
> should be in vegas! SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS, HOUSTON TEXAS FUKKAS!!!!


Do you have any videos of it? I would really like to check it out. looks badass bro ! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## el peyotero

lesstime said:


> View attachment 383953
> View attachment 383954


i like the first pic, it looks bad ass slammed like that.. did that one enter in vegas?? I seen it cruisin the lot but never saw it posted up at the show


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

My95Fleety said:


>


 Nice pic...that's my daughters pedal car...some one stold the ipod out of the enclosure while at the show! Pissed me off!


----------



## lesstime

el peyotero said:


> i like the first pic, it looks bad ass slammed like that.. did that one enter in vegas?? I seen it cruisin the lot but never saw it posted up at the show


as far as i know it was just to curize the baby boy around the show talk to builder for a min he said 3500+ to build one


----------



## Zitro881

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Nice pic...that's my daughters pedal car...some one stold the ipod out of the enclosure while at the show! Pissed me off!


 That's a damn shame. Can't have nice stuff without people messing with it. I really like your car. It's one of my favorites out right now. The paint really stands out


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

CHEVYXXX said:


> Do you have any videos of it? I would really like to check it out. looks badass bro ! :thumbsup:


Here's a video when I gave it to my son for his first birthday.. and first time it was seen in public..


----------



## el peyotero

Zitro881 said:


> That's a damn shame. Can't have nice stuff without people messing with it. I really like your car. It's one of my favorites out right now. The paint really stands out


x2 damn shame! its to the point where people gotta chill next to their shit if they dont want it to get fucked with.


----------



## el peyotero

713CADILLACIN said:


> Here's a video when I gave it to my son for his first birthday.. and first time it was seen in public..


did u enter that one in vegas homie? I seen it cruisin round the lot but never saw it posted up anywhere. Altho the more pics i see the more i realized i must have missed a whole section somewhere:dunno:


----------



## el peyotero

Zitro881 said:


> That's a damn shame. Can't have nice stuff without people messing with it. I really like your car. It's one of my favorites out right now. The paint really stands out


what up Julio, hows your project comin homie? u bringin anything out to the GoodTimes show?


----------



## Zitro881

el peyotero said:


> what up Julio, hows your project comin homie? u bringin anything out to the GoodTimes show?


 Project - I can see the finish line. Still a lil far but it's all coming alongYeah I'm taking my older boys pedal car and his schwinn lil tiger


----------



## el peyotero

Zitro881 said:


> Project - I can see the finish line. Still a lil far but it's all coming alongYeah I'm taking my older boys pedal car and his schwinn lil tiger


:thumbsup: nice man good luck out there sound slike it will be a good show. Im pretty jealous bro, nothing but rain up here in the big O. Prolly wont have another car show round here until next spring/summer. gives me time to stack some loot tho and work on a few projects


----------



## Zitro881

el peyotero said:


> :thumbsup: nice man good luck out there sound slike it will be a good show. Im pretty jealous bro, nothing but rain up here in the big O. Prolly wont have another car show round here until next spring/summer. gives me time to stack some loot tho and work on a few projects


 Nice....Yeah, Burro convinced me and plus it's at a small amusement park in Colton. Too much competion and my toys are original. Just going with my boy so he can see what goes on at shows. It will be fun for him


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

el peyotero said:


> x2 damn shame! its to the point where people gotta chill next to their shit if they dont want it to get fucked with.


For reals bro I thought since it was at a show... that people would have some kind of respect....I knew I shouldnt have left in there but I wanted to make sure the judges saw the ipod working with the speakers for more points



Zitro881 said:


> That's a damn shame. Can't have nice stuff without people messing with it. I really like your car. It's one of my favorites out right now. The paint really stands out


Thanks bro appreciate that... I alot of time and thought went into that little pedal car...gotta build another one for my son pretty soon...and its true you cant have anything nice with out somebody hating on it or jacking shit!


----------



## el peyotero

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> For reals bro I thought since it was at a show... that people would have some kind of respect....I knew I shouldnt have left in there but I wanted to make sure the judges saw the ipod working with the speakers for more points
> 
> 
> Thanks bro appreciate that... I alot of time and thought went into that little pedal car...gotta build another one for my son pretty soon...and its true you cant have anything nice with out somebody hating on it or jacking shit!


yea homie the wokring ipod with the speakers was a nice touch. Ive got a pedal car with the same body style and always like what u did with the speakers in the back (dont worry im not gonna copy your idea tho.lol). keep up the good work dog


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> For reals bro I thought since it was at a show... that people would have some kind of respect....I knew I shouldnt have left in there but I wanted to make sure the judges saw the ipod working with the speakers for more pointsThanks bro appreciate that... I alot of time and thought went into that little pedal car...gotta build another one for my son pretty soon...and its true you cant have anything nice with out somebody hating on it or jacking shit!


 Firts off I would like to say naice pedal car lovve the colors second is m sorry for ur lost its gething to the point people don't respect shit no morei hear some fool said is just a pedal car they don't know how mutch. TIME AND MONEY. GO IN TO THESE CARS u got ur ipot stolet homei from uso got jack with his skatboar and one of my brothers from the club had a isue with his peda car aswill this shit was to stop fuck u haters


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> For reals bro I thought since it was at a show... that people would have some kind of respect....I knew I shouldnt have left in there but I wanted to make sure the judges saw the ipod working with the speakers for more pointsThanks bro appreciate that... I alot of time and thought went into that little pedal car...gotta build another one for my son pretty soon...and its true you cant have anything nice with out somebody hating on it or jacking shit!


 Firts off I would like to say naice pedal car lovve the colors second is m sorry for ur lost its gething to the point people don't respect shit no morei hear some fool said is just a pedal car they don't know how mutch. TIME AND MONEY. GO IN TO THESE CARS u got ur ipot stolet homei from uso got jack with his skatboar and one of my brothers from the club had a isue with his peda car aswill this shit was to stop fuck u haters


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

el peyotero said:


> did u enter that one in vegas homie? I seen it cruisin round the lot but never saw it posted up anywhere. Altho the more pics i see the more i realized i must have missed a whole section somewhere:dunno:


 No I didn't enter it, it wasn't complete.. still wanna do interior and undercarriage.. and a few other things to the body..


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

el peyotero said:


> yea homie the wokring ipod with the speakers was a nice touch. Ive got a pedal car with the same body style and always like what u did with the speakers in the back (dont worry im not gonna copy your idea tho.lol). keep up the good work dog





EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Firts off I would like to say naice pedal car lovve the colors second is m sorry for ur lost its gething to the point people don't respect shit no morei hear some fool said is just a pedal car they don't know how mutch. TIME AND MONEY. GO IN TO THESE CARS u got ur ipot stolet homei from uso got jack with his skatboar and one of my brothers from the club had a isue with his peda car aswill this shit was to stop fuck u haters


Thanks for the compliments homies...and yes alot of time and money goes into these little cars for people not to appreciate it...sucks that they took the IPOD...at least it can be replaced....money I didnt want to have to spend but oh well it comes with the hobby! They cant keep me down....we will only come back harder.. the next pedal car for my son im gonna go all out with chrome gold and engraving!:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

713CADILLACIN said:


> No I didn't enter it, it wasn't complete.. still wanna do interior and undercarriage.. and a few other things to the body..


dats cool, looking forward to seeing it done, sounds like its gonna be bad ass!


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

el peyotero said:


> dats cool, looking forward to seeing it done, sounds like its gonna be bad ass!


 Thanks homie, I didn't plan on going this far with it. Was just going to make a Lil cruiser for my baby boy.. but now we have big plans for it.. may have to build another one..


----------



## 1975 VERT

AT THE GOODTIME BIKE/PEDAL SHOW!


----------



## 65rivi

So I am completely new to the world of Pedal Cars... I've been looking at some of the great work that you guys have done... and it finally inspired me to begin my own build for my niece/nephew... this is the body I have... it's complete with opening hood and a little fake motor in it with working headlights, I will be working on smoothing out the body within the new couple of weeks and will turn it over to my friend J. Frannea in Dallas for the custom paint work... He has already assured me that this car will have the dopest paint job he's ever done on a pedal car. So I can't wait! He's responsible for paint jobs like "Wicked" "Outer Limits" and "Rollin Malo" (the current version with the lime green paint)... all the parts will be sent to my boy D. Renteria in Califas for custom engraving, and I'll have them plated here in Dallas... 

I wanted to see if anyone here has any suggestions as far as what I could do to lower the car a little to give it the lowrider look. Any ideas?...























Here is a Pedal Car that my friend is currently working on, this is the car with blue tape all over it before paint.... let me know what you think.


----------



## 1975 VERT

Here is a Pedal Car that my friend is currently working on, this is the car with blue tape all over it before paint.... let me know what you think.

View attachment 386215


View attachment 386216
[/QUOTE]
DAMMMM! THATS A LOT OF WORK TO PUT THAT TAPE ON..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

1975 VERT said:


> Here is a Pedal Car that my friend is currently working on, this is the car with blue tape all over it before paint.... let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 386215
> 
> 
> View attachment 386216


DAMMMM! THATS A LOT OF WORK TO PUT THAT TAPE ON..... :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

LOL... yeah it is.... this is what it looks likes completed.......



....
.........


----------



## MARINATE

That's the one you posted on my facebook? If so that thing is sick!


----------



## 65rivi

MARINATE said:


> That's the one you posted on my facebook? If so that thing is sick!



Yeah that's the one Eddie... hey BTW yours came out sweet bro! hey if you don't mind me asking... how did you get your wheels to lock up like that on the pedal car? Is it adjustable or that's a permanent stance?.... is it fuctional?


Can't wait to get started on mine... Dude that one from 713 is killer! I don't think I'll go that hard on mine, cause I can just imagine what that cost him! 

BUt it will at least have a super clean paint job... and really nice chrome and engraving...


----------



## el peyotero

65rivi said:


> So I am completely new to the world of Pedal Cars... I've been looking at some of the great work that you guys have done... and it finally inspired me to begin my own build for my niece/nephew... this is the body I have... it's complete with opening hood and a little fake motor in it with working headlights, I will be working on smoothing out the body within the new couple of weeks and will turn it over to my friend J. Frannea in Dallas for the custom paint work... He has already assured me that this car will have the dopest paint job he's ever done on a pedal car. So I can't wait! He's responsible for paint jobs like "Wicked" "Outer Limits" and "Rollin Malo" (the current version with the lime green paint)... all the parts will be sent to my boy D. Renteria in Califas for custom engraving, and I'll have them plated here in Dallas...
> 
> I wanted to see if anyone here has any suggestions as far as what I could do to lower the car a little to give it the lowrider look. Any ideas?...
> 
> View attachment 386212
> 
> View attachment 386213
> 
> View attachment 386214
> 
> 
> Here is a Pedal Car that my friend is currently working on, this is the car with blue tape all over it before paint.... let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 386215
> 
> 
> View attachment 386216


looks good bro, i like the body style of the top one, somethign different. I just saw a guy with one of those local by men, I believe its a Gendron. Must be rare because I rarely ever see those!


----------



## el peyotero

65rivi said:


> DAMMMM! THATS A LOT OF WORK TO PUT THAT TAPE ON..... :thumbsup:


LOL... yeah it is.... this is what it looks likes completed.......



....
.........


View attachment 386219
[/QUOTE]

holy shit thats sick! lots of prep went into that paint job, nicely done!!


----------



## MARINATE

Its all functional bro, we cut and re welded them in bro, the only thing I don't got is the pedals, they have to flinstone it! Lol


----------



## 65rivi

MARINATE said:


> Its all functional bro, we cut and re welded them in bro, the only thing I don't got is the pedals, they have to flinstone it! Lol


LOL... yabba yabba do! 

looks sick! I'm picking up all the trim and stuff to day to get it cleaned and ready to ship out to David... the only thing I'm having an issue with is that the car has no grill... the painter said he can airbrush one in to look realistic, it used to have a sticker grille. Looked like a 37 Ford grill which was cool, but man it would be cool to get one custom made..... any thoughts on this?....


----------



## 65rivi

el peyotero said:


> looks good bro, i like the body style of the top one, somethign different. I just saw a guy with one of those local by men, I believe its a Gendron. Must be rare because I rarely ever see those!



Yes they are pretty rare, that's why when i saw it I had to have it! My painter has been sitting on it for years, because no one wanted to give him the $ to get it started... luckily I had a decent bonus check this year and was able to pick it up from him, price included paint job. Just need to get the chrome done myself.


----------



## MARINATE

raul I would call krazy kutting or the dealbas bro, they do a lot of custom work like that!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

MARINATE said:


> raul I would call krazy kutting or the dealbas bro, they do a lot of custom work like that!


 What's up with the steering wheel Marinate...you still got it?


----------



## MARINATE

Waiting on you


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Glad to see the pedal car r spreding more and more each day


----------



## Identity Original

My95Fleety said:


>


Those are my nieces car thanks for posting them up.


----------



## My95Fleety

Identity Original said:


> Those are my nieces car thanks for posting them up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## romeo

My little girls pedal car . What u guys think.


----------



## Identity Original

romeo said:


> View attachment 387857
> View attachment 387858
> View attachment 387859
> View attachment 387860
> My little girls pedal car . What u guys think.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original

She has her own Car Hauler. Vegas 2011 6:00 am she wasn't going to be left behind.


----------



## romeo

thanks Identity cc . Looking good with the cars on the trailer.


----------



## el peyotero

romeo said:


> View attachment 387857
> View attachment 387858
> View attachment 387859
> View attachment 387860
> My little girls pedal car . What u guys think.


I love it! nice paint job! seeing more and more nice pedal cars every day keep up the good work fellas!!


----------



## MARINATE

Nice cars everyone! Glad to see more and more poppin up!


----------



## romeo

Big thanks from us


----------



## MARINATE

:h5:


----------



## Wicked95

Why is this thread on the 3rd page. TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

TTT


----------



## Zitro881

Wanna see the progress on that car sprayed by the great Doc


----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> Wanna see the progress on that car sprayed by the great Doc


Post pics of urs compa lol


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Post pics of urs compa lol


x503!


----------



## Zitro881

Blue94cady said:


> Post pics of urs compa lol


Lol. Shaggy putting me on front street !
Lmao!
Not everyone can have a bad ass car like yours Compa 
Your the leader!!!! Lol


----------



## el peyotero

Zitro881 said:


> Lol. Shaggy putting me on front street !
> Lmao!
> Not everyone can have a bad ass car like yours Compa
> Your the leader!!!! Lol


yea he put u on the spot homie.lol. what u been up to Julio? hope u and the fam have a good thanksgiving, u too shaggy!


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Post pics of urs compa lol


what up shaggy what u been up to homie? havent seen u on LIL much hope u doing good. whats in the works homie i know u always up to somethin new ?


----------



## Zitro881

el peyotero said:


> yea he put u on the spot homie.lol. what u been up to Julio? hope u and the fam have a good thanksgiving, u too shaggy!


Working. Been really busy at work so taking advantage of all the OT
Kids good. Just finished winter baseball with my older boy. Lil one is truly a handful. Were all doing great. How's the wifey with Jr feeling?


----------



## el peyotero

Zitro881 said:


> Working. Been really busy at work so taking advantage of all the OT
> Kids good. Just finished winter baseball with my older boy. Lil one is truly a handful. Were all doing great. How's the wifey with Jr feeling?


good to hear man. Im hoping for a boy so i can teach him to play sports and things like that too, the wifey is doing good starting to feel better thanks for asking homie


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Uniques pedal car club


----------



## Wicked95

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

Uniques looking good homies!


----------



## el peyotero

MARINATE said:


> Uniques looking good homies!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

MARINATE said:


> Uniques looking good homies!


Tanks homie. We r gething ready for next year we have 6 cars coming out


----------



## MARINATE

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Tanks homie. We r gething ready for next year we have 6 cars coming out


nice! i should be picking up another one here soon to!


----------



## el peyotero

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Tanks homie. We r gething ready for next year we have 6 cars coming out


I got plans to bust out a couple more before summer so we might be looking at 7 or 8


----------



## 1975 VERT

HERE IS A OTHER ONE I PUT TOGETHER!!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## el peyotero

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 401619
> View attachment 401620
> 
> HERE IS A OTHER ONE I PUT TOGETHER!!!!


damn bro thats slick nice paint n patterns!


----------



## Wicked95

TTT


----------



## Wicked95

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

Ttmft


----------



## MARINATE

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 346914
> View attachment 346915
> View attachment 346917
> View attachment 346918
> View attachment 346920
> Here you go... Enjoy...


This one Is off the chain!


----------



## MARINATE

Just picked up 2 more this week!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

I NEED A BELL LIKE GOES ON THE FIRETRUCKS PERFERIBLY WITH THE FIREMAN HAT. JUST POST UP WHAT YOU MIGHT HAVE.


----------



## MARINATE

WHOS MAKING TURNTABLES FOR THESE CARS I NEED ONE DONE ASAP


----------



## 96tein

LUVMYDROPS said:


> I NEED A BELL LIKE GOES ON THE FIRETRUCKS PERFERIBLY WITH THE FIREMAN HAT. JUST POST UP WHAT YOU MIGHT HAVE.


Ebay search pedal cars, go to newest listings as your advance search instead of ending first.. Seen alot of bells an latters for firetrucks on there yesterday for cheap some had free shipping....


----------



## 96tein

MARINATE said:


> WHOS MAKING TURNTABLES FOR THESE CARS I NEED ONE DONE ASAP


You got a lowes near you.? Go there if so an buy a bbq rotisory motor for like $27. Build a frame outta wood for around moto an support can use channel iron or channel 

aluminum... Whole build probably under I say $200. Tops...


----------



## MARINATE

FLICK BY BIG MANDO FROM YESTERDAYS PHOTOSHOOT


----------



## lesstime

sick pic right there


----------



## el peyotero

MARINATE said:


> FLICK BY BIG MANDO FROM YESTERDAYS PHOTOSHOOT


daaaamn thats a bad ass pic!!


----------



## Zitro881

That car came out bad ass


----------



## el peyotero

one of my pedal cars in the new issue of Lowrider Arte Magazine








[/IMG]


----------



## MARINATE

NICE! Congrats!


----------



## MARINATE

ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


----------



## Fleetangel

MARINATE said:


> ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

MARINATE said:


> ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


this one is bad ass! love the spare tire on the side and the visor:worship:


----------



## MARINATE

I want to see the ass end of it!


----------



## Blue94cady

el peyotero said:


> one of my pedal cars in the new issue of Lowrider Arte Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Nice work mark love ur work


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Nice work mark love ur work


thanks shaggy how u been doing homie? hope all is well keep in touch bro


----------



## el peyotero

MARINATE said:


> I want to see the ass end of it!


x2:yes:


----------



## MARINATE

*ANYONE SEEN ONE OF THESE FIXED UP?*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Old Memories (South LA) & (Eastside) 4th Annual Pedal Car, Bike Show and Model Car Show LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE...THIS MONTH


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

MARINATE said:


> FLICK BY BIG MANDO FROM YESTERDAYS PHOTOSHOOT



very nice


----------



## Blue94cady

el peyotero said:


> thanks shaggy how u been doing homie? hope all is well keep in touch bro


Thanks mark how is the fam compa listo for xmas


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks mark how is the fam compa listo for xmas


doing good homie, thanks. I just found out im having a girl so time to start on some new projects.lol. ready for xmas fasho. u?


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

el peyotero said:


> doing good homie, thanks. I just found out im having a girl so time to start on some new projects.lol. ready for xmas fasho. u?


Felicidades compa i see pink en tu futoro


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Felicidades compa i see pink en tu futoro


thanks shaggy, and yea u know it! already lookin for some shit I can paint pink or purple.haha


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Zitro881

Any new padal cars for Christmas?


----------



## ripsta85

What's for sale, looking to buy one for my son woul like to get a 57 belair, or anything with a clean finish something I can push him on


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

pedal car for sale 350 obo


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Dee Luxe

Anyone know what kind of car this is or was?


----------



## Blue94cady

So whats the top 5 pedal cars of 2011 ?


----------



## TwOtYme

Yours , mine , marinate , burro and cops on payroll , maybe not in that order but top 5......my votes


----------



## Blue94cady

Yea i think the pedal car game is geting good hope to get a pedal car catagory at the shows dis year


----------



## oneofakind

Heres my top 5 pedal cars for 2011 not necessarily in this order....








































And this one my honorable mention...


----------



## Zitro881

Blue94cady said:


> So whats the top 5 pedal cars of 2011 ?


Can't forget the Rock star car


----------



## Blue94cady

I think 

Burros
Dannys toy storry
Rockstar
El jefe
Marinate


----------



## MARINATE

Thanks fellas! For naming "Skittles" in your top 5! Me personally I think there all winners, each individual puts in a different stilo in there car and it shows the creativity that one or another person can do! 2012 should be a good year for pedal car builders! Bad thing is I asked if the Mesa super show is having there category and they said no.


----------



## Blue94cady

MARINATE said:


> Thanks fellas! For naming "Skittles" in your top 5! Me personally I think there all winners, each individual puts in a different stilo in there car and it shows the creativity that one or another person can do! 2012 should be a good year for pedal car builders! Bad thing is I asked if the Mesa super show is having there category and they said no.


Thats y fuck LRM im not goingoing to there shows i well go to torre emp but not LRM that my opinion


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Thats y fuck LRM im not goingoing to there shows i well go to torre emp but not LRM that my opinion


The Mesa show is not a lrm show it's sanctioned just like the Torres empire shows..


----------



## Blue94cady

Torre did a a pedal car class in woodland i did not now it was not a LRM show in mesa but its to fare for me its like a 12 hr drive good luck to all the raza that goos


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## MARINATE

We are trying to get them to have a class, hopefully we do! I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Torre did a a pedal car class in woodland i did not now it was not a LRM show in mesa but its to fare for me its like a 12 hr drive good luck to all the raza that goos


Yeah it's a good drive we did it last year and will doing it again this year 10hr drive from FRESNO..!


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


> Heres my top 5 pedal cars for 2011 not necessarily in this order....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one my honorable mention...


damn thats a bad ass lineup right there. Love to see 3 of the 5 from Uniques so many nice ones out there not mentioned too keep up the good work fellas! making this pedal car game pop off!


----------



## el peyotero

just dropped this one off at the upholster today! more pinstriping for the rims, etc coming soon and replacing the bell with a Uniques hood ornament








[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks fellas for making my lil girls var on the top 5
My will b
Dannys plane
Shaggys
Skittles
El jeffe
And the 62 from texas
Ass for the categories in lrm they r not going to open a class anytime soon ass for torresempire I talk to sam they till b 
Og
Semi custom
Full 
And radical in this years categories and if there more then 3 on other class it will b open this year looks good to this class keep up the good work fellas we will keep pushin uniques pedal car club


----------



## Lunas64

GREAT NEWS FOR THE PEDAL CAR SCENE!!! THE MESA SHOW, PUT ON BY MOTORSPORTS SHOWCASE AND SOCIETY CC WILL HAVE 2 PEDAL CAR CLASS!!! THIS WAS CONFIRMED BY BOBBY Q OF SOCIETY CC AZ. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, HIT HIM UP!!! THIS IS A GREAT STEP FOR THE PEDAL CARS SINCE THEY HAVE BEEN BREAKING OUT REAL BIG AT THE LOWRIDER SHOWS ALL OVER!! SEE YUO ALL AT THE MESA SHOW IN MARCH!!


----------



## Lunas64

Blue94cady said:


> Torre did a a pedal car class in woodland i did not now it was not a LRM show in mesa but its to fare for me its like a 12 hr drive good luck to all the raza that goos


PACK YOUR BAGS MIJO!!! THEY DOIN CLASSES FOR PEDAL CARS IN MESA ARIZONA BROTHA!!!SHEEEEOW!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

where is the mesa super show located? do you got pics from the past?


----------



## Lunas64

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> where is the mesa super show located? do you got pics from the past?


Sup Bro. Located in Mesa Arizona. East of Phoenix Az. I don't have any pics. But attended the shows and they are badass events!! LRM sanctioned. So that should tell you it wil be a good show!


----------



## Wicked95

Thanks Homies for putting my son's pedal car on the top five. 
My top five are:
Shaggy
Uniques Airplane
Piranas Way
El Capitan (Old Memories So. LA)
The homie from Dukes IE


----------



## Blue94cady

thanks for all the love to my lil boy's car working on it now well see wat we come up with


----------



## cone_weezy

Blue94cady said:


> thanks for all the love to my lil boy's car working on it now well see wat we come up with


whats up shaggy how u been


----------



## Blue94cady

Good bro working like a mex and u loko wats new


----------



## Blue94cady

el peyotero said:


> just dropped this one off at the upholster today! more pinstriping for the rims, etc coming soon and replacing the bell with a Uniques hood ornament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Looks good mark


----------



## Zitro881

Congrats to all the pedal car builders. The top 5 mentioned on these lists are incredible. Great work


----------



## Zitro881

Blue94cady said:


> thanks for all the love to my lil boy's car working on it now well see wat we come up with


Shaggy's ALWAYS up to something!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Wicked95 said:


> Thanks Homies for putting my son's pedal car on the top five.
> My top five are:
> Shaggy
> Uniques Airplane
> Piranas Way
> El Capitan (Old Memories So. LA)
> The homie from Dukes IE


thanks! post some pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo

MARINATE said:


> Thanks fellas! For naming "Skittles" in your top 5! *Me personally I think there all winners, each individual puts in a different stilo in there car and it shows the creativity that one or another person can do! 2012 should be a good year for pedal car builders!* Bad thing is I asked if the Mesa super show is having there category and they said no.


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES

thanks guys for putting my sons airplane on your guys line up.


----------



## UNIQUES




----------



## dekay24

im new to the pedal car scene. this topic has been some good inspiration, i had no idea there was this many guys goin off on them!!

im in the process of building a 62 impala for my daughter, and a vw beetle for my nephew.
both are only in the primer stages right now, hopefully i will have some progress pics up soon.


----------



## el peyotero

dekay24 said:


> im new to the pedal car scene. this topic has been some good inspiration, i had no idea there was this many guys goin off on them!!
> 
> im in the process of building a 62 impala for my daughter, and a vw beetle for my nephew.
> both are only in the primer stages right now, hopefully i will have some progress pics up soon.


keep us posted bro, cant wait to see the progress. this thread is definiately a great inspiration and we are always looking forward to seeing somethign different


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO

Here is my build Before and after i lowered it 2"


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO

... before


----------



## MARINATE

Nice start! TTT what it do fellas?


----------



## el peyotero

SANTO_DIABLO said:


> Here is my build Before and after i lowered it 2"


looks like a good start. i been looking for one of those i like that body style


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO

el peyotero said:


> looks like a good start. i been looking for one of those i like that body style


Thanks. its my favorite body style too. I found mine on craigslist. $100.

I got some custom body mods in mind and some custom hubcaps too.:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

Picked this up for My Grand Daughter. Sent it to One Stop Customs In Phx AZ


----------



## Lunas64

GETTING READY FOR PAINT, WILL ADD MORE PICS AS I GET THEM OF THE BUILD. SHES CALLING IT - BLUE MOON!!


----------



## Lunas64

WE DECIDED TO ADD A SET OF BOLT ON CRUISER SKIRTS ON THE EXTENDED REAR FENDERS,


----------



## MARINATE

Looking good tata! Want to see how he paints it!


----------



## Lunas64

MARINATE said:


> Looking good tata! Want to see how he paints it!


HELL ME TOO!!!


----------



## el peyotero

Lunas64 said:


> WE DECIDED TO ADD A SET OF BOLT ON CRUISER SKIRTS ON THE EXTENDED REAR FENDERS,


its coming along real nice cant wait to see the progress


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> I think
> 
> Burros
> Dannys toy storry
> Rockstar
> El jefe
> Marinate


Anybody have pics if the Rockstar pedal car I don't think I've seen it..


----------



## oneofakind

Here's some pics


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Blue94cady

oneofakind said:


> Anybody have pics if the Rockstar pedal car I don't think I've seen it..


The one that toke 2 place in vegas


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> The one that toke 2 place in vegas


What it look like I got pics of every pedal car in Vegas
Is it yours..?


----------



## Blue94cady

My95Fleety said:


>


I think its dis one rockstar


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


> What it look like I got pics of every pedal car in Vegas
> Is it yours..?


Its a blue murley car with headrist. Tvs


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> I think its dis one rockstar


Wow that took second how many catagories were there
Cuz I know my boy took third with his pedal car the looney toons with all working accessories..


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes ur boy toke 3 rockstar 2 and a pirete trike toke 1


----------



## Blue94cady

My95Fleety said:


> This lil car had some good sounds!


Dis one got 3


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Dis one got 3


Yeah thats my boy Ritchies from Fresno.. So who got first..


----------



## oneofakind

This plane is clean..


----------



## Blue94cady

Pirata trike


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Pirata trike


So there was no pedal car class just special interest..?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## el peyotero

nice pics "oneofakind"! there was some nice pedal cars out there, for some reason i didnt see some of those at the vegas show, i musta been slippin. lot of nice ones out there, the judges mustve had theirhands full. soo, if rockstar took 2nd and looney tunes took 3rd what happened to the beige colored one with the mexican revolution murals? i thought that placed??


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


> This plane is clean..


 x2! all 3 of his toys were super clean i thought


----------



## MARINATE

Yea they are!


----------



## oneofakind

el peyotero said:


> nice pics "oneofakind"! there was some nice pedal cars out there, for some reason i didnt see some of those at the vegas show, i musta been slippin. lot of nice ones out there, the judges mustve had theirhands full. soo, if rockstar took 2nd and looney tunes took 3rd what happened to the beige colored one with the mexican revolution murals? i thought that placed??


A couple of these are from other shows..I got like 100 pics of pedal cars that I'm Gunna post if you guys don't mind...!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


>


I love this one! simple and clean, love the blue with the silver leaf, very well done!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


> A couple of these are from other shows..I got like 100 pics of pedal cars that I'm Gunna post if you guys don't mind...!


:thumbsup::yes: do it homie! i dont think anyone would mind, the more nice pics of pedal cars the better if u ask me


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MARINATE

KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## Lunas64

Nice Pedal Cars fellas!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Nice pics bro


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Blue94cady

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks that my lil boy car at its first show nice


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks that my lil boy car at its first show nice


Luxurious Modesto Show..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## HARDLUCK88

oneofakind said:


>


lol sweet


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## HARDLUCK88

oneofakind said:


>


dauym


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Blue94cady

oneofakind said:


> Luxurious Modesto Show..!


yes it was the first show for my lil boy and my cady in the back nice pick thanks send me a pm weth ur # i think i want a poster


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


>


Ttt I was about to redo this one but m just going to leave it as is


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

I'm looking at a lot off this pic and I see a lot off uniques in the line up ttt for the uniques fam


----------



## Justin-Az

Lunas64 said:


> WE DECIDED TO ADD A SET OF BOLT ON CRUISER SKIRTS ON THE EXTENDED REAR FENDERS,


Nice pedal car Mr. Luna :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

end of year ???:dunno:


----------



## el peyotero

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> I'm looking at a lot off this pic and I see a lot off uniques in the line up ttt for the uniques fam


x2012!


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


>


good god that paint is bad ass! looks like a lifestyles car/boat..maybe it is?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

What up homies


----------



## Lunas64

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT


Sup Chop Top!!! Sup Marinate!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wats up mr lunar how are u how is AZ


----------



## oneofakind

el peyotero said:


> good god that paint is bad ass! looks like a lifestyles car/boat..maybe it is?


Well I'm pretty sure Danny D painted it...!


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


> Well I'm pretty sure Danny D painted it...!


that makes sense:yes:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

oneofakind said:


>


one of a kind you take good pics, thanks for posting them up!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


Nice pic bro


----------



## oneofakind

Thanks for all the compliments on my pics fellas I really enjoy doing what I do..and remember all pics can be made posters so pm me If interested......thanks again new coming soon


----------



## MARINATE

Right on bro! I know you got more! Lol TTT


----------



## MARINATE

http://www.facebook.com/groups/348957251800813/#!/groups/348957251800813/ FOR ALL THEM BUILDERS!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

TTFT


----------



## MARINATE

Sick!


----------



## el peyotero

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> TTFT


bad ass pic carnal


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Tanks fellas the big m is looking good naice to see finally a lot more pdal cars. Keep up the good work fellas. This year will b one of the greades for the pedal cars


----------



## UNIQUES

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> TTFT


Nice pic homie


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

There's more on the piranas way topic


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Back bumper
The last hop before she's gone


----------



## MARINATE

TTMFT


----------



## El TOPO

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL

another lil Majestics stunna!!
my sons pedal car... (still gotta get it to tuck!)
























leather & suede..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

PINK86REGAL said:


> another lil Majestics stunna!!
> my sons pedal car... (still gotta get it to tuck!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leather & suede..


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

PINK86REGAL said:


> another lil Majestics stunna!!
> my sons pedal car... (still gotta get it to tuck!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leather & suede..


CLEAN LOOK!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx fellas


----------



## el peyotero

just picked up my pedal car "Blue Dream" from the upholster. still a work in progress








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## PapaBear2o9

oneofakind said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PapaBear2o9

oneofakind said:


>


 *NICE 3 WHEEL PEDAL...*:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## choco74

el triste


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

choco74 said:


> View attachment 427486
> View attachment 427487
> 
> View attachment 427488
> el triste


Naice bomba. Homie


----------



## MARINATE

MARINATE said:


> http://www.facebook.com/groups/348957251800813/#!/groups/348957251800813/ FOR ALL THEM BUILDERS!


. TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT:facepalm:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

EVILRIDER said:


>


What ever happn with this 55 it was out back wen I firts busted out the 58


----------



## 1975 VERT

TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

A few pics of piranas car by el compa adam


----------



## oneofakind

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> A few pics of piranas car by el compa adam


Bad ass pics...!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


> Bad ass pics...!


Yea I though so too one of the best I seen so far of the car urs r naice too oneofakind
I hope u could bring ur bike to ur show


----------



## RareClass

MY MEBERS PEDAL CAR RARECLASS AIRLINES HAHA


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT looking good burro


----------



## oneofakind

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Yea I though so too one of the best I seen so far of the car urs r naice too oneofakind
> I hope u could bring ur bike to ur show


I'm trying to bring 2 if I can get my daughters done in time..!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


> I'm trying to bring 2 if I can get my daughters done in time..!


See u there


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Blue94cady said:


> TTT looking good burro


Grasias compa


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## MARINATE

What up fellas..


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up were all the new pedal cars any updates ??


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:facepalm::rimshot:


----------



## Blue94cady

:roflmao:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Capitan getting ready for the next show


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Capitan getting ready for the next show


:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE POST SOME MORE PICS!


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN DIEGO


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice pedalcars bro !!!


----------



## 1975 VERT

HERE'S SOMETHING I BUILT.... NOW I NEED TO ADD THE UPOLSTERY... POST PICS LATER


----------



## 1975 VERT

HERE IS A OTHER ONE I DID!!!


----------



## gordo86

elnutty said:


> This is the one I'm building for Scarlett Fever March 6th 2011 it will be up for auction
> 
> When I bought it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made skirts for it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a continetal kit for it !!


clean


----------



## gordo86

1975 VERT said:


> HERE IS A OTHER ONE I DID!!!


bad ass


----------



## 1975 VERT

THIS ONE AS WELL!


----------



## 1975 VERT

TTT


1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 436305
> View attachment 436307
> View attachment 436308
> View attachment 436309
> View attachment 436310
> View attachment 436312
> View attachment 436313
> View attachment 436315
> View attachment 436316
> View attachment 436318
> 
> HERE'S SOMETHING I BUILT.... NOW I NEED TO ADD THE UPOLSTERY... POST PICS LATER


----------



## 1975 VERT

gordo86 said:


> bad ass


THANKS LOCO!


----------



## el peyotero

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 436305
> View attachment 436307
> View attachment 436308
> View attachment 436309
> View attachment 436310
> View attachment 436312
> View attachment 436313
> View attachment 436315
> View attachment 436316
> View attachment 436318
> 
> HERE'S SOMETHING I BUILT.... NOW I NEED TO ADD THE UPOLSTERY... POST PICS LATER


lovin the paint job on this one! lookin good!


----------



## 1975 VERT

el peyotero said:


> lovin the paint job on this one! lookin good!


THANK YOU!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

1975 VERT said:


> HERE IS A OTHER ONE I DID!!!


That's sick


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

that is some cool work ONEOFAKIND:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

1975 VERT said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


>


=-O


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


>


 Tanks homie bad ass work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


:h5:


----------



## INKEDUP

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 436305
> View attachment 436307
> View attachment 436308
> View attachment 436309
> View attachment 436310
> View attachment 436312
> View attachment 436313
> View attachment 436315
> View attachment 436316
> View attachment 436318
> 
> HERE'S SOMETHING I BUILT.... NOW I NEED TO ADD THE UPOLSTERY... POST PICS LATER


CLEAN!!!


----------



## HombreGore

That is some clean paint jobs 1975Vert, I should know, I bought both of them.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


That is sick bro my lil girl want a poster pm a price and ur pay pal thanks


----------



## oneofakind

Mr.Chop Top said:


> That is sick bro my lil girl want a poster pm a price and ur pay pal thanks


Thanks bro..pm sent


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## MARINATE

I JUST PICKED THIS UP!


----------



## MARINATE

NICE PICS ONEOFAKIND!


----------



## INKEDUP

MARINATE said:


> I JUST PICKED THIS UP!


NICE MAN!!!...U SHOULD DROP IT TO THE FLOOR MAKE IT LOOKLIKE A NICE BOMB TRUCK!


----------



## MARINATE

With some artillarys! I want to make it like a bombita!


----------



## INKEDUP

MARINATE said:


> With some artillarys! I want to make it like a bombita!


THAT SOUNDS BOMB!LOL... WUT COLOR R U GOING WITH IT?


----------



## MARINATE

I was thinking patina style! I may just have it kandied out! To many thoughts in my head!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

MARINATE said:


> I was thinking patina style! I may just have it kandied out! To many thoughts in my head!


we been working on one too


----------



## MARINATE

Nice, I just got this one, aint going to start on it yet! Post some flicks of it.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

marinate: we got the pedal car in BAD condition no wheels, chassis all screwed up, but we saw potential in it (just like God sees potential in each one of us) here is the pic a few months ago, its in the shop right


----------



## MARINATE

Nice I liked how you guys slammed it! Did you pay good money for it?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

MARINATE said:


> Nice I liked how you guys slammed it! Did you pay good money for it?


got it cheap since it was just the frame...about 40 or so..but i have extra parts...should be ready for march 11 show..come down


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick trucks.... :nicoderm:


----------



## INKEDUP

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> marinate: we got the pedal car in BAD condition no wheels, chassis all screwed up, but we saw potential in it (just like God sees potential in each one of us) here is the pic a few months ago, its in the shop right


DAMN U GOT A DEAL THERE!!!...CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

EVILRIDER said:


> DAMN U GOT A DEAL THERE!!!...CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


thanks...me and capi lowered it, used some parts we had left over, my bud did the body work and capitan painted it. 

marinate, let me know when yours is done so we can head out to a show...
here he is doing the under frame...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> thanks...me and capi lowered it, used some parts we had left over, my bud did the body work and capitan painted it.
> 
> marinate, let me know when yours is done so we can head out to a show...
> here he is doing the under frame...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

WOW BRO YOU GOT A KILLER DEAL, I PAID SOME GOOD MONEY FOR MINE, BUT ITS ROLLING. I WANNA GO OUT THERE TO YOUR SHOW WITH SKITTLES HOPEFULLY


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

MARINATE said:


> WOW BRO YOU GOT A KILLER DEAL, I PAID SOME GOOD MONEY FOR MINE, BUT ITS ROLLING. I WANNA GO OUT THERE TO YOUR SHOW WITH SKITTLES HOPEFULLY


thanks i was watching out for one for a few years now found this one and had to jump on it. i hope to see you guys out at our show


----------



## Justin-Az

MARINATE said:


> I JUST PICKED THIS UP!


Bad ass. You already got one sprayed by doc so maybe send this one to vanderslice or the candy factory. It would be sick to get the famous painters each to spray a pedal car and for sure theyd increase in value with age. Imagine if someone had one painted by watson and striped by von dutch.


----------



## 1975 VERT

FOR SALE 600.00 OBO...... HIT ME UP


----------



## 1975 VERT

HombreGore said:


> That is some clean paint jobs 1975Vert, I should know, I bought both of them.


YUUUUUUUUUUUUP!! YOU OWN SOME BAD ASS PEDAL CARS... CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM TOGETHER... TROPHY TIME!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 440378
> View attachment 440379
> View attachment 440380
> 
> FOR SALE 600.00 OBO...... HIT ME UP


----------



## HombreGore

Good looking interior work, I will make sure the word is out that clean ass ride is for sale.


----------



## 1975 VERT

HombreGore said:


> Good looking interior work, I will make sure the word is out that clean ass ride is for sale.[/QUOTE
> THANK YOU... PASS THE WORD!!!!:h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## MARINATE

TTMFT....


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 440378
> View attachment 440379
> View attachment 440380
> 
> FOR SALE 600.00 OBO...... HIT ME UP


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

Any pedal cars for sale??


----------



## My95Fleety

Love the hood emblem detail!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Lil Spanks said:


> Any pedal cars for sale??


Fix up or projects?


----------



## Blue94cady

My95Fleety said:


> Love the hood emblem detail!


thanks bro its geting more to it for dis year


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

My95Fleety said:


> Love the hood emblem detail!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Fix up or projects?


Both


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Lil Spanks said:


> Both


 How mutch u want to spend
I have some for sale


----------



## Lil Spanks

Just want a.price


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

some one just gave me this one


----------



## k louie

Anyone want to sell one I have a 4 month old son I want to get started early


----------



## Blue94cady

:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

mine


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

k louie said:


> Anyone want to sell one I have a 4 month old son I want to get started early


----------



## Blue94cady

Looks good danny


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

What's good fellas!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

What's up eddi. R u going to az


----------



## MARINATE

Yes sir! I live here!


----------



## MARINATE

You guys going to make it down?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

That's the plan. We r trying
Taking new toys


----------



## Blue94cady

:shh: lol


----------



## MARINATE

THATS GOOD TO HEAR BRO! HIT ME UP IF YPU GUYS COME DOWN! WE'LL HAVE TO TAKE A PIC OF ALL OF US PEDAL CAR BUILDERS!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

MARINATE said:


> THATS GOOD TO HEAR BRO! HIT ME UP IF YPU GUYS COME DOWN! WE'LL HAVE TO TAKE A PIC OF ALL OF US PEDAL CAR BUILDERS!


Cool ill let u know


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T T T


----------



## el peyotero

TTMFT!


----------



## 1975 VERT

Mr.Chop Top said:


> some one just gave me this one


WHAT KIND OF CAR ARE THESE...CAUSE IM BUILDING ONE RIGHT NOW... BUT MINE IS LONG AS [email protected]%K... I CUSTOM THE TRUNK... WILL POST PIC'S LATER...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>







<BR>


----------



## 1975 VERT

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>


NICE......


----------



## yeloe253

just got it lil 58


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes thats a nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR><BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>


nice color


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

1975 VERT said:


> NICE......





oldmemoriesLACO said:


> nice color


----------



## Blue94cady

Ttt


----------



## pancho1969

Started workin on this one for my son :biggrin:Anybody know were to get tires for these? Do all the pedal car styles use the same tires? Did a search in here but I wana make sure I get the rite ones















Took it down to metal today.







Drew up some possible paint jobs :cheesy:


----------



## KLASSICK CC

uffin:


----------



## el peyotero

pancho1969 said:


> Started workin on this one for my son :biggrin:Anybody know were to get tires for these? Do all the pedal car styles use the same tires? Did a search in here but I wana make sure I get the rite ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it down to metal today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew up some possible paint jobs :cheesy:


I think this place should have spare tires if u look around a bit. they got alot of parts

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/search-pedal-car.html


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

heres the one i just painted first tyme base coat clear


----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## Ruben64

Any 59 impalas coming out?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Yes ir the godfather is in the works


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## MARINATE

That one is hard! I dig this one!


----------



## 55800

anyone know how to put a hydraulic suspension on a pedal car?


----------



## Wicked95

My95Fleety said:


>


Thanks for posting up the picture of my sons pedal car. Nice Pic!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

My95Fleety said:


>


NEEDS A TURN TABLE???


----------



## My95Fleety

Wicked95 said:


> Thanks for posting up the picture of my sons pedal car. Nice Pic!!!!


One of my favorite pedal cars at the show. I loved the display too! I got more pics. I'll post up a lil later!


----------



## 65chevyridah

My sons project deuce coming along still got some work to do


----------



## el peyotero

65chevyridah said:


> My sons project deuce coming along still got some work to do


Bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

65chevyridah said:


> My sons project deuce coming along still got some work to do


IT ONLY TOOK A YEAR. :burn: :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

65chevyridah said:


> My sons project deuce coming along still got some work to do


:thumbsup:love that color


----------



## Wicked95

Like to invite the pedal car builders to our bike show. Come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you this Sunday.


----------



## David831

is there a 65 impala pedal car outhere for sale


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## MARINATE

Sick ones right there! I like the lock up on duece!


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T
T
T


----------



## RollerzUnderground

EVILRIDER said:


>


Where can I get these wheels? Somebody, anybody , HELP!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Which head lights and tail lights do yall use?


----------



## CHE1

65chevyridah said:


> My sons project deuce coming along still got some work to do


Yup...


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice 62


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

NOT SURE IF THIS IS THE PLACE WOULD LIKE TO TRADE FOR A PEDAL CAR


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Ill trade u for the ather blue one


----------



## papa paul

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> NOT SURE IF THIS IS THE PLACE WOULD LIKE TO TRADE FOR A PEDAL CAR


What's your location? Do u what to trade the other one?


----------



## 55800

for sale if anyone needs em for there build steering wheel is clean and i only got 2 of the spoke wheels pm if intrested


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

orangecrush719 said:


> for sale if anyone needs em for there build steering wheel is clean and i only got 2 of the spoke wheels pm if intrested
> View attachment 450977
> 
> View attachment 450978


How mutch for the steering wheel


----------



## bdiamond

Here is one i made for my daughter.


----------



## 55800

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> How mutch for the steering wheel


25 shipped on steering wheel


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

orangecrush719 said:


> 25 shipped on steering wheel


 I NEED IT.


----------



## 90rivimichael




----------



## 55800

just picked this one up thinking bout selling it


----------



## mademan9

CHE1 said:


> Yup...


Where did you get that impala pedal car


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

mademan9 said:


> Where did you get that impala pedal car


Ebay
If u g to our show the guy that sells them is gin to sell some there


----------



## mademan9

I'm in Louisiana , probably can't make the show. Do you know the price he sells them for


----------



## Ruben64

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Chevy-...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a70d353ab

Here is a link mademan9

Any pics of the godfather in the making El Burro Uniques?


----------



## el peyotero

hey fellas do you think the chassis and steering from one of these would work to use on one of those fiberglass impala bodies? or is everyone making them from scrath








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Ruben64

To my knowledge peyotero the old school pedal cars are much smaller that the impala bodies. You can use it requiring modifications i have seen it done. Working on a 59 impala myself as a stroller. When My chassis gets finished i will post a pic of it


----------



## el peyotero

Ruben64 said:


> To my knowledge peyotero the old school pedal cars are much smaller that the impala bodies. You can use it requiring modifications i have seen it done. Working on a 59 impala myself as a stroller. When My chassis gets finished i will post a pic of it


thx for the info bro, im thinking about picking up a 59 myself i like that body style. keep us posted homie love to see some pics when u get it done


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Ruben64 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Chevy-...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a70d353ab
> 
> Here is a link mademan9
> 
> Any pics of the godfather in the making El Burro Uniques?


Not yet my focus at the momet is finishing the 58


----------



## MARINATE

TTMFT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## CHE1

I used a Radio flyer open style race car for the orange one... had to modify it a bit but worked plus it comes with a chain style pedal allowing you to lower the back alot more.


----------



## el peyotero

CHE1 said:


> I used a Radio flyer open style race car for the orange one... had to modify it a bit but worked plus it comes with a chain style pedal allowing you to lower the back alot more.


thanks man:thumbsup:nice work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Mr.Chop Top said:


>



CLEAN


----------



## USMC59

She wanted a rag 59 just like daddy....


----------



## 78mc

artkrime said:


> She wanted a rag 59 just like daddy....


That's cute!!!


----------



## el peyotero

artkrime said:


> She wanted a rag 59 just like daddy....


damn thats a bad ass pic!! any more pics of the 59?


----------



## CHE1

artkrime said:


> She wanted a rag 59 just like daddy....


Mirala que Chingona


----------



## PapaBear2o9

artkrime said:


> She wanted a rag 59 just like daddy....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

got some extra wheels for sale, 10", $10 each


----------



## EVIL91

TTT looking good


----------



## EVIL91

Mr.Chop Top said:


>


ttt looking good


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up raza!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EVIL91 said:


> ttt looking good


Thanks bro


----------



## MARINATE

Skittles may not make Mesa, parts aint back from engraver or painter...


----------



## Zitro881

MARINATE said:


> Skittles may not make Mesa, parts aint back from engraver or painter...


I was really looking forward to seeing Skittles in person


----------



## CHE1

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> got some extra wheels for sale, 10", $10 each


Hmmmm those are nice.


----------



## el peyotero

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> got some extra wheels for sale, 10", $10 each


those look like they came off one of those old baby carriages hey?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

you know i bought the wheels in pomona...i dont know maybe? they are too big


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

JUSTED PICKED THIS ONE UP A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO GONNA BE AWHILE B4 I DO SOMTHIN WITH IT


----------



## Blue94cady

Dis is my compa julios kids i think on of the best out now u can se it in meza


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Old Memories Newest Pedal Car, Painted by Capitan


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Dis is my compa julios kids i think on of the best out now u can se it in meza


:h5:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

My baby's toy outside his daddy's shop.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Rudey's-mommy said:


> View attachment 459632
> 
> 
> My baby's toy outside his daddy's shop.


Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Blue94cady said:


> Dis is my compa julios kids i think on of the best out now u can se it in meza


Nice.The Display That was Done Is Really Firme...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Old Memories Newest Pedal Car, Painted by Capitan


Looks Good and Little Man Working on it.Dont Get any Better than That.Teach Him Young.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looks Good and Little Man Working on it.Dont Get any Better than That.Teach Him Young.


thanks man


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> Dis is my compa julios kids i think on of the best out now u can se it in meza


amazing! the homie went all out on this one. hopefully someone got better pics at the show wit display


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Thanks Richie.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Rudey's-mommy said:


> View attachment 459632
> 
> 
> My baby's toy outside his daddy's shop.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Old Memories Newest Pedal Car, Painted by Capitan


All I can say is that pedal car is badass and little dude in the photos putting in work did a great job on his build.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Old Memories Newest Pedal Car, Painted by Capitan


thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## pancho1969

Got some work in on my sons pedal car


----------



## Blue94cady

pancho1969 said:


> Got some work in on my sons pedal car


Look real good bro is it going to have the pedals or is going to be a puch one?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks its gonna be a pusher. I figured it would get used more and it made it easier to add the sounds to it :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice !!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

pancho1969 said:


> Got some work in on my sons pedal car


THATS COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

pancho1969 said:


> Got some work in on my sons pedal car



came out nice...


----------



## 73monte

orangecrush719 said:


> just picked this one up thinking bout selling it
> View attachment 451661
> 
> View attachment 451662


is it still available and how much ???


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## EVIL91

]







[/QUOTE]*TTT FOR LIL MAN*


----------



## EVIL91

]







[/QUOTE]*TTT FOR MYA*


----------



## Lunas64

Finally able to post here!! 

Tianas "Blue Moon"


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Lunas64 said:


> Finally able to post here!!
> 
> Tianas "Blue Moon"


* wats up mr. Luna how are u dam that pedal car is sick nice job thats clean *:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

Lunas64 said:


> Finally able to post here!!
> 
> Tianas "Blue Moon"


i really like this one. looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

Thanks Fellas!!


----------



## 1975 VERT

HERES THE NEW'S PROJUCT I HAVE DONE... 
WILL BE FOR SALE IN THE FUTURE......
PRIMO'S KUSTOM


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## romeo

TTT For a Clean Pedal Car.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 465167


:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 465165


bad ass paint job! how much u sellin for homie?


----------



## Lunas64

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 465167


Nice PC Bro!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Lunas64 said:


> Finally able to post here!!
> 
> Tianas "Blue Moon"


clean


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT

romeo said:


> TTT For a Clean Pedal Car.


:h5:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



el peyotero said:


> bad ass paint job! how much u sellin for homie?


$600.00 OBO WITH THE INTERIOR WILL POST PIC'S LATER



Lunas64 said:


> Nice PC Bro!


:thumbsup:
THANK YOU ALL FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS.... WILL POST PIC'S WHEN ITS COMPLETELY DONE! :rimshot:


----------



## 55800

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF UNDER A IMPALA PEDAL CAR HOW THEY MADE THE SUSPENSION


----------



## 55800

for sale $150 plus shipping


----------



## highway

i have this same model doe any one know where i can buy some new tires?


----------



## Blue94cady

Speedwaymotors.com i think its a 7.5 tire


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

orangecrush719 said:


> for sale $150 plus shipping
> View attachment 468104


Were r u located at


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

orangecrush719 said:


> for sale $150 plus shipping
> View attachment 468104


Were r u located at


----------



## highway

thanks:thumbsup:


Blue94cady said:


> Speedwaymotors.com i think its a 7.5 tire


----------



## 55800

orangecrush719 said:


> for sale $150 plus shipping
> View attachment 468104


sold


----------



## 55800

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Were r u located at


sorry bro sold it over the weekend


----------



## MARINATE

Got a vw pedal car with extra chassis, for sale pm me for details


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

MARINATE said:


> Got a vw pedal car with extra chassis, for sale pm me for details


How mutch eddie for just the frame


----------



## MARINATE

I wanna sell it all together gee


----------



## CHE1

pancho1969 said:


> Got some work in on my sons pedal car


You better hurry up homie, little man is getting big. Looks good by the way!!!


----------



## CHE1

el peyotero said:


> those look like they came off one of those old baby carriages hey?


Maybe or I believe they are from a wheel chair, older style I'm guessing.


----------



## INKEDUP

SAW IN FB


----------



## oneofakind

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 472426
> 
> SAW IN FB


There's a bunch of pics of it in post your rides Danny D topic..


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> There's a bunch of pics of it in post your rides Danny D topic..


HE ALSO HAS A VIDEO OF IT!...THIS PEDALCAR IS SICK!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO




----------



## MARINATE

FELLA'S IM SELLING MY 50'S CABOVER IF INTERESTED PM ME


----------



## borybosell

I was go to pedal toy's museum at last week. I was seen so many kids pedal toys. I want to share with you all pedal toys like Fire truck pedal cars, 55 classic pedal cars, Pedal train engines, Air flow pedal cars, Pedal tractor toys, Classic retro strikes. They all the great advantages like no gas engine or electric engine, ECO friendly, fun for your child, Driving play easily exercise, Ride-Ons and other Cool Kid's stuff, all colors are suitable for your child. They all pedal cars are very interesting.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

MARINATE said:


> FELLA'S IM SELLING MY 50'S CABOVER IF INTERESTED PM ME


PICS?


----------



## EVIL91

Pics


----------



## MARINATE

HERE YOU GO FELLAS, http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/clt/2991698960.html


----------



## 1975 VERT

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clt/2973611283.html
MAKE ME AN OFFER.....:rimshot:


----------



## TwOtYme

cinco de mayo show last weekend..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TwOtYme said:


> View attachment 477533
> 
> cinco de mayo show last weekend..


:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

to the top


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone know where to get spokes for pedal cars?


----------



## Justin-Az

PINK86REGAL said:


> another lil Majestics stunna!!
> my sons pedal car... (still gotta get it to tuck!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leather & suede..


Where did you get the wheels on this one?


----------



## Ruben64

Those look like radio flyer wheels, you can get them on radioflyer.com


----------



## TwOtYme

thanks homie...yeah rear wheels off the radio flyer trikes:thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme




----------



## TwOtYme




----------



## CoupeDTS

Not on your guys' level but i threw this together for my daughter last year. Still have to finish putting in a seat.


----------



## TwOtYme

looks nice, I like the hoodie


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clt/2973611283.html
> MAKE ME AN OFFER.....:rimshot:


*ANYONE WANT TO SHOOT ME AN OFFER... MONEY TALKS*:dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

oldmemoriesLACO said:


>


TTT


----------



## 408models

ANY ONE HAPPEN TO HAVE ONE OF THESE STYLES FOR SALE. HOPEFULLY LOCAL OR NEAR BY, I LIVE IN SAN JOSE. I KNOW THEY SELL THEM BRAND NEW, BUT WAS HOPIING TO FIND A CHEAPER ONE


----------



## lesstime

hit the barrisa (spell check ) flea market use to seethem there


----------



## 408models

the berryesa flea market, haven't seen them but i'll keep a better eye out for them


----------



## MARINATE

Craigslist smiley


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 408models

MARINATE said:


> Craigslist smiley


i did and was too slow on a fire truck for $30 , saw acouple like the ones i'm asking for but there almost as much as a new one.


----------



## gonzalj

My Grandsons showing off their Pedal Cars.


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 483990


Da u get dwn homie


----------



## David Cervantes

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 483990
> [/QU
> :thumbsup::wave:OTE]


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Da u get dwn homie


WAITING ON UR RIDE HOMIE


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> INKEDUP said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 483990
> [/QU
> :thumbsup::wave:OTE]
> 
> 
> 
> QUE ONDA! WHEN R WE GONNA SEE PICS OF THE AIRPLANE???
Click to expand...


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> WAITING ON UR RIDE HOMIE


Tomoro for sure homie but didn't get to sand it to pm mi


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Tomoro for sure homie but didn't get to sand it to pm mi


PM SENT


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 483990


Nice pedal car, where did you get the wheels?


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> Nice pedal car, where did you get the wheels?


I BOUGH THEM AT A LOCAL SWAPMEET!...4 BUCKS EACH I THINK....N I JUST SPRAYED SOME CANDY ON EM


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> I BOUGH THEM AT A LOCAL SWAPMEET!...4 BUCKS EACH I THINK....N I JUST SPRAYED SOME CANDY ON EM


If you run across anymore get them and post them for sell on here. I been looking for wires for my pedal car project, was told to go to radioflyer.com but they are sold out on there.


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> If you run across anymore get them and post them for sell on here. I been looking for wires for my pedal car project, was told to go to radioflyer.com but they are sold out on there.


FOR SURE


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> FOR SURE


Thanks man, If noone post any up Ill just wait till the 15th and order from radio flyer. 

You guys ever see a all chrome pedal car?


----------



## INKEDUP

damn!!! thats badass!! and cheap


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## MARINATE

Justin word is that you sold your low low to build the hulk! Is that true?


----------



## Justin-Az

MARINATE said:


> Justin word is that you sold your low low to build the hulk! Is that true?


Yeah I sold the car. I bought another pedal car last night, the all chrome one in the pics. Will be selling a pedal car on here soon, first gonna have it patterned, striped and interior done then sell it complete.


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> Yeah I sold the car. I bought another pedal car last night, the all chrome one in the pics. Will be selling a pedal car on here soon, first gonna have it patterned, striped and interior done then sell it complete.


DAMN HOMIE!! HOW MUCH DID U PAY FOR THE CHROME PEDAL CAR???


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> DAMN HOMIE!! HOW MUCH DID U PAY FOR THE CHROME PEDAL CAR???


I emailed seller and got it for 250 shipped.


----------



## INKEDUP

U GOT A GOOD DAMN DEAL!....U GONNA LEAV IT CHROMED?


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


>


damn all chrome?


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> U GOT A GOOD DAMN DEAL!....U GONNA LEAV IT CHROMED?


Im going to paint it, itll be a hulk themed pedal car. I have another new pedal car (only a week old) thats already sanded down that was going to be the hulk car but the chrome one will be better I think. The other one will be for sale on here soon.


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> damn all chrome?


Yeah the car body on both sides, the undies, everything is chrome.


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> Im going to paint it, itll be a hulk themed pedal car. I have another new pedal car (only a week old) thats already sanded down that was going to be the hulk car but the chrome one will be better I think. The other one will be for sale on here soon.


I THINK U SHOULD TAPE SOME CHROME ON THE CAR N MAKE IT LOOK LIKE ALL THE MOLDINGS N TRIMS...HOW MUCH FOR THE OTHER ONE???


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> I THINK U SHOULD TAPE SOME CHROME ON THE CAR N MAKE IT LOOK LIKE ALL THE MOLDINGS N TRIMS...HOW MUCH FOR THE OTHER ONE???


I paid 150 for the other one but before selling it am going to have it painted with patterns, stripe/leafed and maybe interior done. Not sure price yet but am thinking around 500-600 once its done.


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Im going to paint it, itll be a hulk themed pedal car. I have another new pedal car (only a week old) thats already sanded down that was going to be the hulk car but the chrome one will be better I think. The other one will be for sale on here soon.


man dont fuck up dat chrome frame. shit i would just pinstripe and leaf it and call it a day.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

elspock84 said:


> man dont fuck up dat chrome frame. shit i would just pinstripe and leaf it and call it a day.


I'm gonna fuck it up good.....


----------



## MARINATE

Don't forget to check us on facebook peeps!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Damn Some Really Nice Pedal Cars in Here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I'm gonna fuck it up good.....


U will lol


----------



## Justin-Az

MARINATE said:


> Don't forget to check us on facebook peeps!


Checked out your facebook page, those baby D's are badass.


----------



## MARINATE

Justin-Az said:


> Checked out your facebook page, those baby D's are badass.


WHATS YOUR NAME UNDER? I DONT REMEMBER ADDING YOU


----------



## Justin-Az

MARINATE said:


> WHATS YOUR NAME UNDER? I DONT REMEMBER ADDING YOU


I dont have a facebook account, I just clicked on the link and it let me see the wall. Ill try to set up a account today.


----------



## Justin-Az

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=570204


----------



## Justin-Az

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=232421&highlight=pedal+car


----------



## Justin-Az

saw this pic on another forum and wanted to post it here.


----------



## Ruben64

My sons 59 stroller,its taking longer than expected to finish the frame on it.Here is a couple quick pics


----------



## Justin-Az

Ruben64 said:


> My sons 59 stroller,its taking longer than expected to finish the frame on it.Here is a couple quick pics


Thats a nice pedal car  What colors are you going to paint it?


----------



## Ruben64

here is a sketch of what it could look like


----------



## Justin-Az

Ruben64 said:


> here is a sketch of what it could look like


That would be badass


----------



## INKEDUP

Ruben64 said:


> My sons 59 stroller,its taking longer than expected to finish the frame on it.Here is a couple quick pics


NICE HOMIE!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

Found this on another site and wanted to post it here, badass audio setup.


----------



## oneofakind

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/IMG_1233.mp4


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/IMG_1233.mp4


TTT THATS WATS UP


----------



## Blue94cady

oneofakind said:


> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/IMG_1233.mp4


Thanks bro


----------



## Justin-Az

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruben64

here is a picture of the frame on a 59 stroller im working on hopefully it helps you orangecrush719.


----------



## 55800

thanks helps out alot bro


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## elmo

Justin-Az said:


> Found this on another site and wanted to post it here, badass audio setup.


where abouts can i get these spoke wheels from? ive searched all over the net for them and have had no luck. am buildin up a pedal car for my son and i want it finished for his birthday in 4 months. any help or anyone got sum 4sale? cheers thanks in advance


----------



## Justin-Az

elmo said:


> where abouts can i get these spoke wheels from? ive searched all over the net for them and have had no luck. am buildin up a pedal car for my son and i want it finished for his birthday in 4 months. any help or anyone got sum 4sale? cheers thanks in advance


radioflyer.com , they are replacement back wheels for model 33 trike, less than 5 bucks each but are sold out untill june 15th.


----------



## elmo

shot bro legend:thumbsup: will post up sum pics of his car 2moro


----------



## MARINATE

What it is fellas!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

MARINATE said:


> What it is fellas!


What's up eddie
hey fellas i been seen a lot off new fellas gething it to the pedal car game most off u i know and r cool vatos and have some bad ass pedal cars that toom this game to a new level. But there's some. guys thag think their the kings off the pedal cars and taking shit about it
will i think diferent i think the car speaks for it self ( don't think ur the best cause someone is right behind u 
in my opinion cleanes cars i seen and have my respect r
my compa julios car , compa shaggy , compa danny, eddie skittles,danny ds 59,the red 62 from up north and my compa mark
u don't need to have a show winer or a full custom is the love it goes in to it
so for those that r taking shit let the cars speak for them selfs

just my 2 cent
sincerely luis pres of uniques pedal car


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro


Wats up bro it was nice to meet u at socios


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up bro it was nice to meet u at socios


Yes it was nice to see u there r u going to the LA show?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Yes it was nice to see u there r u going to the LA show?


I dont know yet its a may be still if I could get the time off work yes


----------



## MARINATE

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> What's up eddie
> hey fellas i been seen a lot off new fellas gething it to the pedal car game most off u i know and r cool vatos and have some bad ass pedal cars that toom this game to a new level. But there's some. guys thag think their the kings off the pedal cars and taking shit about it
> will i think diferent i think the car speaks for it self ( don't think ur the best cause someone is right behind u
> in my opinion cleanes cars i seen and have my respect r
> my compa julios car , compa shaggy , compa danny, eddie skittles,danny ds 59,the red 62 from up north and my compa mark
> u don't need to have a show winer or a full custom is the love it goes in to it
> so for those that r taking shit let the cars speak for them selfs
> 
> just my 2 cent
> sincerely luis pres of uniques pedal car


Thanks g, Skittles was not suppose to go as far as it is now, was only suppose to be a paint job, well after giving it a tuck, it was all down hill from there! I got a real car that I work on as well! I wanna plan to take it out to the LA show just to support the pc game!if I don't make it I'll be in vegas with skittles!


----------



## Blue94cady

Vegas dont have pedal car class so if thay dont soport im not going


----------



## MARINATE

My car club makes it mandatory for our cars


----------



## Blue94cady

Car but not the pedal car


----------



## Blue94cady

I dont now but it look like all is feria in vegas meza hade a class woodland is haveing more then 1 so y not in vegas?


----------



## MARINATE

We need to bring it up to lrm's attention bro! Someone here talks to jor ray I bet! Send him the links on these pc pages and they may change. Never know


----------



## Blue94cady

May be right there was esy like 30 to 40 pedal cars in vegas last year for one class and it was special interes


----------



## MARINATE

They'll make one hopefully!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

No eddie been there done that back wen my car busted out o talk to them and even last year and they said we would have a class ita been 5 years ans still nothing
as for vegas or any other show if they don't show us love we r not showing as will


----------



## MARINATE

I hear you, but I bet them seeing all the cars busting out and how people are building them more, they might make one


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

MARINATE said:


> I hear you, but I bet them seeing all the cars busting out and how people are building them more, they might make one


Hopefully but till then if they don't have a class we r not going


----------



## furby714

NePedal cars for sale or trade lmk


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

furby714 said:


> NePedal cars for sale or trade lmk


$600 Obo


----------



## Justin-Az

furby714 said:


> NePedal cars for sale or trade lmk


Do you want one fixed up or a project?


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Do you want one fixed up or a project?


Looki more into a project bro want to fix one up for my future bby


----------



## Justin-Az

furby714 said:


> Looki more into a project bro want to fix one up for my future bby


Check ebay bro as can get them there for like 130 shipped for a new instep pedal car. Ill have two for sale or trade on here soon but they will be fixed up.


----------



## MARINATE

I got a 50's cabover for sale


----------



## pancho1969

Justin-Az said:


>


:wow: :wow: can't wait to see what the hulk theme is gonna look like on this. I plan on doin a hulk theme on my sons also :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

Oh chit 2 hulks! One from cali and one from az! Who's gonna kill who? Wowzerz! LOL


----------



## INKEDUP

MARINATE said:


> Oh chit 2 hulks! One from cali and one from az! Who's gonna kill who? Wowzerz! LOL


hno:hno:


----------



## MARINATE

I'm thinking the same thing!


----------



## pancho1969

MARINATE said:


> Oh chit 2 hulks! One from cali and one from az! Who's gonna kill who? Wowzerz! LOL


:run: :run: :run: hno: got to get back on mine asap before lil hulk (my son) realy don't fit in it haha


----------



## Justin-Az

pancho1969 said:


> :wow: :wow: can't wait to see what the hulk theme is gonna look like on this. I plan on doin a hulk theme on my sons also :cheesy:


The all chrome car isnt going to be the hulk anymore, prolly going to just stripe and leaf that one and try to sale or trade it. The hulk going to be another car.


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Check ebay bro as can get them there for like 130 shipped for a new instep pedal car. Ill have two for sale or trade on here soon but they will be fixed up.


Pix n price bro


----------



## Justin-Az

furby714 said:


> Pix n price bro


There not ready yet but will be around 600 each. I should be done with them in next week.


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> There not ready yet but will be around 600 each. I should be done with them in next week.


Orale wa u lookin in trade


----------



## Justin-Az

furby714 said:


> Orale wa u lookin in trade


Anything really, what you looking to trade?


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Anything really, what you looking to trade?


I got a cupl low rider bike stuff but nada worth da


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 489054
> View attachment 489055
> View attachment 489056
> View attachment 489057
> View attachment 489059
> View attachment 489060
> View attachment 489061
> [/
> Naice like the color
> 
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## INKEDUP

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> INKEDUP said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 489054
> View attachment 489055
> View attachment 489056
> View attachment 489057
> View attachment 489059
> View attachment 489060
> View attachment 489061
> [/
> Naice like the color
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> THANX!
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 489054
> View attachment 489055
> View attachment 489056
> View attachment 489057
> View attachment 489059
> View attachment 489060
> View attachment 489061


Looks sick man, where did you get the steering wheel?


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> Looks sick man, where did you get the steering wheel?


I TRADED IT A FEW YEARS AGO....USED TO B MY BIKES


----------



## MARINATE

That's pedal car is hard homie


----------



## INKEDUP

MARINATE said:


> That's pedal car is hard homie


THANX BRO...STILL A LONG WAY TO GO BUT ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 489054
> View attachment 489055
> View attachment 489056
> View attachment 489057
> View attachment 489059
> View attachment 489060
> View attachment 489061


clean:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> clean:thumbsup:


THANX BRO


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Justin-Az

oneofakind said:


>


Theres some badass pedal cars on there, right click save


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


BADASS PIC!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


>


Bad ass g can't wait for the la show so we could do that lil some some.


----------



## elmo

my sons pedal car im doing up for him for his first birthday in 4 months, extended the back yesterday and 2day didnt like it with short arse end and had to custom the seat a bit so we could lower it, have got new chassis, wheels, steering wheel and windscreen on way from states at mo, still have to do heaps of grinding and panel work to get back lookin straight but will get thereuffin:


----------



## elmo

will post more pics soon, pic of it lowerd is how it goin to sit when i get new chassis


----------



## MARINATE

Bro that's a sick picture you made oneofakind!

@ elmo good luck bro!


----------



## INKEDUP

elmo said:


> my sons pedal car im doing up for him for his first birthday in 4 months, extended the back yesterday and 2day didnt like it with short arse end and had to custom the seat a bit so we could lower it, have got new chassis, wheels, steering wheel and windscreen on way from states at mo, still have to do heaps of grinding and panel work to get back lookin straight but will get thereuffin:


NICE WORK BRO! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## panchoschevy

THIS IS MY 1955 AMF - GMC CABOVER PEDAL TRUCK
I HAVE BEEN REBUILDING IT FOR ABOUT 3 MONTHS NOW , HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY PROGRESS .


----------



## panchoschevy




----------



## panchoschevy

HERE THE TRUCK HAS BEEN SAND BLASTED TO THE BARE METAL


----------



## MARINATE

NICE! I got one of them right now I'm selling! If I don't get what I want I'm gonna build it!


----------



## INKEDUP

MARINATE said:


> NICE! I got one of them right now I'm selling! If I don't get what I want I'm gonna build it!


KEEP IT!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

I need $$$ right now bro, that's the only reason!


----------



## INKEDUP

MARINATE said:


> I need $$$ right now bro, that's the only reason!


DAMN!! IF I HAD THE MONEY ILL TAKE IT AWAY FROM U....I NEED TO GET ME ONE SOON FOR MY BABY NEPHEW....GOTTA START EM YOUNG


----------



## panchoschevy

AND NOW THE BODY WORK ,I AM ALSO GOING TO DO A FENDER CUT OUT FOR THE SPARE AND SHORTEN THE BED



























NOW SOME PRIMER AND READY FOR PAINT






















I PAINTED IT WITH BLACK UNDERCOATING ON THE UNDERSIDE TO HIDE MINOR INPERFECTIONS AND TO PROTECT IT, THEN SOME PAINT


----------



## INKEDUP

panchoschevy said:


> AND NOW THE BODY WORK ,I AM ALSO GOING TO DO A FENDER CUT OUT FOR THE SPARE AND SHORTEN THE BED
> 
> View attachment 489835
> View attachment 489837
> View attachment 489840
> View attachment 489841
> 
> 
> NOW SOME PRIMER AND READY FOR PAINT
> 
> View attachment 489842
> View attachment 489843
> View attachment 489844
> 
> 
> 
> I PAINTED IT WITH BLACK UNDERCOATING ON THE UNDERSIDE TO HIDE MINOR INPERFECTIONS AND TO PROTECT IT, THEN SOME PAINT
> View attachment 489846
> View attachment 489848
> View attachment 489849


LOOKING GOOD BRO!!


----------



## el peyotero

oneofakind said:


>


BAD ASS!! definately right click and save


----------



## panchoschevy

NOW THE PAINT


----------



## panchoschevy

THIS IS WHAT I AM TRYING TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE


----------



## INKEDUP

panchoschevy said:


> THIS IS WHAT I AM TRYING TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE
> 
> View attachment 489866
> 
> 
> View attachment 489867
> 
> 
> View attachment 489868


R U GONNA KEEP IT STOCK OR LOWER IT??


----------



## panchoschevy

HERE IS ALL THE PEDAL MECHANISM IT WAS ALL BENT UP 























THESE ARE THE FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS THAT I BUILT FOR THIS TRUCK ,THEY ARE AT THE CHROME SHOP ALONG WITH THE WINDSHIELD 

















THIS IS WHERE I AM AT WITH THIS PROJECT I WILL POST MORE PICS AS SOON AS I GET THE CHROME BACK, I ALSO MADE A HOOD ORNAMENT AND CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL AND A COVER FOR THE SPARE TIRE ,I WILL POST THOSE PIC AS SOON AS I CAN


----------



## panchoschevy

I WILL PROBABLY LEAVE IT STOCK FOR NOW , I LL SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE WITH THE WHEEL AND TIRES


----------



## INKEDUP

panchoschevy said:


> I WILL PROBABLY LEAVE IT STOCK FOR NOW , I LL SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE WITH THE WHEEL AND TIRES


BADASS!!


----------



## MARINATE

Bro that's badass!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

panchoschevy said:


> HERE IS ALL THE PEDAL MECHANISM IT WAS ALL BENT UP
> 
> View attachment 489869
> View attachment 489870
> 
> 
> View attachment 489871
> 
> 
> THESE ARE THE FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS THAT I BUILT FOR THIS TRUCK ,THEY ARE AT THE CHROME SHOP ALONG WITH THE WINDSHIELD
> 
> View attachment 489872
> 
> 
> View attachment 489873
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHERE I AM AT WITH THIS PROJECT I WILL POST MORE PICS AS SOON AS I GET THE CHROME BACK, I ALSO MADE A HOOD ORNAMENT AND CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL AND A COVER FOR THE SPARE TIRE ,I WILL POST THOSE PIC AS SOON AS I CAN
> 
> View attachment 489874
> 
> 
> View attachment 489875
> 
> 
> View attachment 489876


:worship:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

thats sick bro


----------



## oneofakind

Thanks for compliments on the pic fellas..remember it can blown up to posters size...hit me up if interested....


----------



## Justin-Az

panchoschevy said:


> HERE IS ALL THE PEDAL MECHANISM IT WAS ALL BENT UP
> 
> View attachment 489869
> View attachment 489870
> 
> 
> View attachment 489871
> 
> 
> THESE ARE THE FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS THAT I BUILT FOR THIS TRUCK ,THEY ARE AT THE CHROME SHOP ALONG WITH THE WINDSHIELD
> 
> View attachment 489872
> 
> 
> View attachment 489873
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHERE I AM AT WITH THIS PROJECT I WILL POST MORE PICS AS SOON AS I GET THE CHROME BACK, I ALSO MADE A HOOD ORNAMENT AND CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL AND A COVER FOR THE SPARE TIRE ,I WILL POST THOSE PIC AS SOON AS I CAN
> 
> View attachment 489874
> 
> 
> View attachment 489875
> 
> 
> View attachment 489876


Nice Work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

Nice cab over Homey! Like how your doin it!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

oneofakind said:


> Thanks for compliments on the pic fellas..remember it can blown up to posters size...hit me up if interested....


Post the red car homie the red ford roster one


----------



## Justin-Az

Hows best way to lower a pedal car?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

looking good


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Justin-Az said:


> Hows best way to lower a pedal car?


we cut the rear axle and made a custom front axle for our COE


----------



## Justin-Az

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> we cut the rear axle and made a custom front axle for our COE


Thanks for the reply, Do you have any pictures of the bottom of your pedal car? I ask because Im wondering if could just cut the axel bracket and move it up. BTW, Your pedal car looks great.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

thanks...i will try to get you some pics you remember if you lower it you will not use the pedals and bar so you can do away with that, if you want


----------



## Justin-Az

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> thanks...i will try to get you some pics you remember if you lower it you will not use the pedals and bar so you can do away with that, if you want


Thank you, Im trying to figure out a way to lower it and keep it functional as a pedal car.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

panchoschevy said:


> HERE IS ALL THE PEDAL MECHANISM IT WAS ALL BENT UP
> 
> View attachment 489869
> View attachment 489870
> 
> 
> View attachment 489871
> 
> 
> THESE ARE THE FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS THAT I BUILT FOR THIS TRUCK ,THEY ARE AT THE CHROME SHOP ALONG WITH THE WINDSHIELD
> 
> View attachment 489872
> 
> 
> View attachment 489873
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHERE I AM AT WITH THIS PROJECT I WILL POST MORE PICS AS SOON AS I GET THE CHROME BACK, I ALSO MADE A HOOD ORNAMENT AND CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL AND A COVER FOR THE SPARE TIRE ,I WILL POST THOSE PIC AS SOON AS I CAN
> 
> View attachment 489874
> 
> 
> View attachment 489875
> 
> 
> View attachment 489876


looks good


----------



## Justin-Az

Drop'em said:


> THE KING OF THE PEDAL CARS:


Anyone have more pics of this car?


----------



## Justin-Az

cartier01 said:


>


----------



## Justin-Az

Drop'em said:


> For all your KUSTOM needs hit up my homie at LOS-KUSTOMS , Here is a pedal car he did for his son:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## MARINATE

Ttmft


----------



## Zitro881

Where's Shaggy?


----------



## Zitro881

I guess he's too busy winning with Lil Shaggy's Toy 
To stop in. Lol


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

No we r in fb. Compa


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## EvilCustoms

Justin-Az said:


>


That's bad ass!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> Where's Shaggy?


Whats no compa


----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> I guess he's too busy winning with Lil Shaggy's Toy
> To stop in. Lol


Burlate compa domas por q me vas a chingar lol but ill take 2 place to u no ay pedo or 3 lol


----------



## elspock84

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> No we r in fb. Compa


Y si pinche shaggy ya es de los feisbukis :h5:


----------



## MARINATE

Lmao que paso compas


----------



## Blue94cady

Puro relajo aqui lol


----------



## Zitro881

Pics Compa


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## EvilCustoms

Ttt:buttkick:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

TTT
LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az

Got my all chrome car back from the pinstriper today, its hard to get pics of the car because its so shiny but below are some pics. Next will come interior on this car, havent decided what to do on interior but am thinking pink and blue.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Thats bad ass bro


Justin-Az said:


> Got my all chrome car back from the pinstriper today, its hard to get pics of the car because its so shiny but below are some pics. Next will come interior on this car, havent decided what to do on interior but am thinking pink and blue.


----------



## kajumbo

damn that's sick bro


----------



## Justin-Az

Thanks allot for the compliments. The car looks much better in person than in the pics.


----------



## Blue94cady

Justin-Az said:


> Got my all chrome car back from the pinstriper today, its hard to get pics of the car because its so shiny but below are some pics. Next will come interior on this car, havent decided what to do on interior but am thinking pink and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice


----------



## 96tein

pics never do justice for anything, if your flash is interupting the shot hold a piece of white paper over the flash bulb area to tone it down a bit, just make sure your finger aint over it lol... 
This is a sic pedal car though i like it..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

96tein said:


> pics never do justice for anything, if your flash is interupting the shot hold a piece of white paper over the flash bulb area to tone it down a bit, just make sure your finger aint over it lol...
> This is a sic pedal car though i like it..


...... and to wear a shirt, because i thought u got murals of naked girls with titties, but it was just ur reflection..... hahahah


----------



## Blue94cady

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ...... and to wear a shirt, because i thought u got murals of naked girls with titties, but it was just ur reflection..... hahahah



Lol


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ...... and to wear a shirt, because i thought u got murals of naked girls with titties, but it was just ur reflection..... hahahah


LOL.


----------



## Lunas64

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ...... and to wear a shirt, because i thought u got murals of naked girls with titties, but it was just ur reflection..... hahahah


First of all. The car looks nice J. 2nd. Fucken Chucky! I LOL'd got 30 minutes after I read this and seen it!! Lmao!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Lunas64 said:


> First of all. The car looks nice J. 2nd. Fucken Chucky! I LOL'd got 30 minutes after I read this and seen it!! Lmao!


Whatup AL... we need some pics after u get ur stuff engraved homie...


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes we do lol


----------



## Justin-Az

Lunas64 said:


> First of all. The car looks nice J. 2nd. Fucken Chucky! I LOL'd got 30 minutes after I read this and seen it!! Lmao!


Thanks Mr. Luna and Chuckys comment made me LMAO too. BTW, When are you going to post some pics of your new murals?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ...... and to wear a shirt, because i thought u got murals of naked girls with titties, but it was just ur reflection..... hahahah


I also thought I seen some butt cheeks :happysad:

Looks real good Justin :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ...... and to wear a shirt, because i thought u got murals of naked girls with titties, but it was just ur reflection..... hahahah


LOL PEDAL CAR STILL LOOKS SICK MAN!!! ITS A KEEPER!


----------



## INKEDUP

GOOD TIMES PEDALS


----------



## MARINATE

Looks good justin!


----------



## Justin-Az

MARINATE said:


> Looks good justin!


Thanks Marinate.


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> GOOD TIMES PEDALS
> View attachment 494206
> View attachment 494207
> View attachment 494208


The one with the murals is sick.


----------



## Lunas64

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks Mr. Luna and Chuckys comment made me LMAO too. BTW, When are you going to post some pics of your new murals?


Just got it striped by Ron. Now on my way To pick it up from Lucky Luciano's from doing the clear. Jay is doing my engraving. Pics soon!


----------



## el peyotero

Justin-Az said:


> Got my all chrome car back from the pinstriper today, its hard to get pics of the car because its so shiny but below are some pics. Next will come interior on this car, havent decided what to do on interior but am thinking pink and blue.


it looks great now that it has been leafed and pinstriped. really like it!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Lunas64 said:


> Just got it striped by Ron. Now on my way To pick it up from Lucky Luciano's from doing the clear. Jay is doing my engraving. Pics soon!


Ron does some nice ass work, I had him stripe my trike came out clean, sold it to Maryland and already came out in LRM and some east coast magazine.


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az

el peyotero said:


> it looks great now that it has been leafed and pinstriped. really like it!


Thanks man, Ill post some more pics of it once the interior is done. Just gotta decide what shop to take it to.


----------



## Lunas64

Justin-Az said:


>


Justin, quit playin. that gym equipment hasnt been used in years!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

Lunas64 said:


> Justin, quit playin. that gym equipment hasnt been used in years!!!


LOL It aint even been put together yet.


----------



## elspock84

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ...... and to wear a shirt, because i thought u got murals of naked girls with titties, but it was just ur reflection..... hahahah


Wahahahahahaha homie needs a bra :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

good topic...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## panchoschevy

FINALLY GOT THE CHROME BACK ,HERE ARE THE LATEST PICTURES


----------



## panchoschevy

HERE ARE MORE PICTURES


----------



## panchoschevy

I DIDNT LIKE THE WAY THE WOOD IN THE BED CAME OUT, I AM GOING TO REDO IT. I HAVE A TAIL GATE FOR IT ALREADY ,I WILL POST PICS OF THAT AS SOON AS ITS DONE . ALSO NEED THE UPHOLSTERY . THIS IS THE STEERING WHEEL I TRIED TO COPY, AND BUMPER GUARD.


----------



## pancho1969

Justin-Az said:


> Got my all chrome car back from the pinstriper today, its hard to get pics of the car because its so shiny but below are some pics. Next will come interior on this car, havent decided what to do on interior but am thinking pink and blue.


:wow: that's gonna be blinding fools at the shows haha :wow:


----------



## INKEDUP

panchoschevy said:


> I DIDNT LIKE THE WAY THE WOOD IN THE BED CAME OUT, I AM GOING TO REDO IT. I HAVE A TAIL GATE FOR IT ALREADY ,I WILL POST PICS OF THAT AS SOON AS ITS DONE . ALSO NEED THE UPHOLSTERY . THIS IS THE STEERING WHEEL I TRIED TO COPY, AND BUMPER GUARD.
> 
> View attachment 494696
> View attachment 494697
> 
> 
> View attachment 494698
> View attachment 494699
> 
> 
> View attachment 494700
> View attachment 494701
> 
> 
> View attachment 494702
> View attachment 494703


LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE!!!


----------



## Lunas64

panchoschevy said:


> FINALLY GOT THE CHROME BACK ,HERE ARE THE LATEST PICTURES
> 
> View attachment 494680
> 
> 
> View attachment 494684
> 
> 
> View attachment 494686
> 
> 
> View attachment 494688
> 
> 
> View attachment 494690


Thats Nice!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

panchoschevy said:


> FINALLY GOT THE CHROME BACK ,HERE ARE THE LATEST PICTURES
> 
> View attachment 494680
> 
> 
> View attachment 494684
> 
> 
> View attachment 494686
> 
> 
> View attachment 494688
> 
> 
> View attachment 494690


Wow this is nice.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

panchoschevy said:


> FINALLY GOT THE CHROME BACK ,HERE ARE THE LATEST PICTURES
> 
> View attachment 494680
> 
> 
> View attachment 494684
> 
> 
> View attachment 494686
> 
> 
> View attachment 494688
> 
> 
> View attachment 494690


clean:worship:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good Times pedal car


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

panchoschevy said:


> I DIDNT LIKE THE WAY THE WOOD IN THE BED CAME OUT, I AM GOING TO REDO IT. I HAVE A TAIL GATE FOR IT ALREADY ,I WILL POST PICS OF THAT AS SOON AS ITS DONE . ALSO NEED THE UPHOLSTERY . THIS IS THE STEERING WHEEL I TRIED TO COPY, AND BUMPER GUARD.
> 
> View attachment 494696
> View attachment 494697
> 
> 
> View attachment 494698
> View attachment 494699
> 
> 
> View attachment 494700
> View attachment 494701
> 
> 
> View attachment 494702
> View attachment 494703



came out CLEAN


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Jesses toy tooks 1 place 
at yesterdays show


----------



## INKEDUP

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Jesses toy tooks 1 place
> at yesterdays show


CONGRATS!!!! SICK PEDAL CAR


----------



## el peyotero

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Jesses toy tooks 1 place
> at yesterdays show


congrats! TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Jesses toy tooks 1 place
> at yesterdays show


Congrats bro


----------



## Zitro881

Thanks
Inked up & Mr Chop Top


----------



## miguelruiz

Does anyone have a torpedo murray pedal car?


----------



## Zitro881

Anybody seen shaggy?
Pinche FB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up compa lol


----------



## Lunas64

Ya there's a FB pedal car group we all hang out on. Lots of pics posted. Check it out


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## Zitro881

Gonna have to check that out


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


>


CAME OUT SICK!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> CAME OUT SICK!!!


Thanks man, Chucky really got down on it, we got a girls one on the make now.


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks man, Chucky really got down on it, we got a girls one on the make now.


post it up once its done:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Justin-Az said:


>



came out nice, did you paint it?


----------



## Justin-Az

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> came out nice, did you paint it?


Thanks man, No I didnt paint it, RO Chucky painted it. If you guys need anything painted hit up Chucky.


----------



## Lunas64

Looks real nice J and Chucky!


----------



## charlieshowtime

i have aqustion were hosting a show coming up and we need to know what kind of classes are there for the pedal cars


----------



## Lunas64

charlieshowtime said:


> i have aqustion were hosting a show coming up and we need to know what kind of classes are there for the pedal cars


In my opinion. If there are 3 entries per class. Then you can have ORIGINAL. STREET. MILD. CUSTOM AND FULL OR RADICAL Depends on what they have on their PC wIll depend on what class they are in. Kind of like any class of full cars. Dudes are pumpin these PC's There should be several classes for them. IMO!


----------



## 55800




----------



## INKEDUP

orangecrush719 said:


> View attachment 498806
> 
> View attachment 498805


CLEAN!


----------



## panchoschevy

HERE AE MORE PICTURES


----------



## INKEDUP

panchoschevy said:


> HERE AE MORE PICTURES
> View attachment 498955
> 
> 
> View attachment 498964


:thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo

panchoschevy said:


> HERE AE MORE PICTURES
> View attachment 498955
> 
> 
> View attachment 498964


badass truck bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


M here too.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> M here too.


Wats up bro how are u how is everything going over there how is the pedal car can't wait to see it its going to be sick


----------



## Lunas64

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up bro how are u how is everything going over there how is the pedal car can't wait to see it its going to be sick


Sup Chop. See you in october!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Chop. See you in october!!


Y october ???y not sep 2.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up bro how are u how is everything going over there how is the pedal car can't wait to see it its going to be sick


What's up chop we r here pushing this game car is at the shop gething work done r u coming to la ??


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> What's up chop we r here pushing this game car is at the shop gething work done r u coming to la ??


No bro I have to save my vacation time for Vegas it suck


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Chop. See you in october!!


Wats up Mr.Luna how are u Simon see u in Vegas


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

oneofakind said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Mr.Chop Top said:


> No bro I have to save my vacation time for Vegas it suck


Fuck vegas come to la and play with us


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Fuck vegas come to la and play with us


Will see home


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Will see home


Will b waiting


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Will b waiting


:shocked:hno::run:


----------



## Lunas64

Burro. Of the funds are there. We coming to LA!


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice i think the LA show is going to be the super show for pk


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Lunas64 said:


> Burro. Of the funds are there. We coming to LA!


Naice
like my compa said la will b the super show


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:rimshot:


----------



## Ruben64

Frame is done on the 59 stroller finally!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Any 1 have a impala for sale


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ruben64 said:


> Frame is done on the 59 stroller finally!!


:thumbsup:thats clean


----------



## 55800




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Naice
> like my compa said la will b the super show


IM DOWN TO BUST OUT A PEDAL CAR FOR THE L.A. SHOW. :cheesy:


----------



## Blue94cady

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM DOWN TO BUST OUT A PEDAL CAR FOR THE L.A. SHOW. :cheesy:


See u there its going to be a nice show


----------



## raiderhater719

orangecrush719 said:


>



Lookin GOOD GT CO.....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Ruben64 said:


> Frame is done on the 59 stroller finally!!



looks good


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

orangecrush719 said:


>



mighty nice


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

Blue94cady said:


> See u there its going to be a nice show


:h5:


----------



## EvilCustoms

Clean rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

orangecrush719 said:


>


Love it! Nice colors!


----------



## QVO LOCO

ANYONE GOT A NICE STEERING WHEEL FOR SALE? I NEED ONE FOR MY LIL' GIRLS CADDY.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

QVO LOCO said:


> ANYONE GOT A NICE STEERING WHEEL FOR SALE? I NEED ONE FOR MY LIL' GIRLS CADDY.
> View attachment 506606


Naice cady


----------



## QVO LOCO

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Naice cady


THANKS...STILL IN THE WORKS...NEED A STEERING WHEEL AND INTERIOR...


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

QVO LOCO said:


> THANKS...STILL IN THE WORKS...NEED A STEERING WHEEL AND INTERIOR...


Is this the one danny d painted?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

QVO LOCO said:


> THANKS...STILL IN THE WORKS...NEED A STEERING WHEEL AND INTERIOR...


BRING IT TO THE SHOP FOR SOME INTERIOR. IM IN COSTA MESA.


----------



## QVO LOCO

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Is this the one danny d painted?


SIMON...DANNY PAINTED IT A FEW MONTHS AGO.


----------



## QVO LOCO

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BRING IT TO THE SHOP FOR SOME INTERIOR. IM IN COSTA MESA.


THANKS HOMIE. JUST WANT SOMETHING SIMPLE...WHITE WITH PINK STITCHING...I ALSO WANT TO MAKE A BOOT SO IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S TUCKING A CONVERTIBLE TOP.


----------



## El Callejero

Justin-Az said:


> Got my all chrome car back from the pinstriper today, its hard to get pics of the car because its so shiny but below are some pics. Next will come interior on this car, havent decided what to do on interior but am thinking pink and blue.


P/M Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

QVO LOCO said:


> THANKS HOMIE. JUST WANT SOMETHING SIMPLE...WHITE WITH PINK STITCHING...I ALSO WANT TO MAKE A BOOT SO IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S TUCKING A CONVERTIBLE TOP.


PROLLY LOOKING LIKE $50 ON THE SEAT BUT I NEED TO SEE THE THE PEDAL CAR SO I CAN FIGURE OUT THE SEAT.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

QVO LOCO said:


> SIMON...DANNY PAINTED IT A FEW MONTHS AGO.


Orale i seen it naice paint


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

QVO LOCO said:


> ANYONE GOT A NICE STEERING WHEEL FOR SALE? I NEED ONE FOR MY LIL' GIRLS CADDY.
> View attachment 506606


 nice car bro:thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> PROLLY LOOKING LIKE $50 ON THE SEAT BUT I NEED TO SEE THE THE PEDAL CAR SO I CAN FIGURE OUT THE SEAT.


OK ILL HIT YOU UP SOON BRO. THANKS.


----------



## QVO LOCO

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Orale i seen it naice paint


GRACIAS... I HAVE SEEN YOUR CAR AND ITS A BAD ASS LIL' RIDE:thumbsup:.


----------



## QVO LOCO

Mr.Chop Top said:


> nice car bro:thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

QVO LOCO said:


> GRACIAS... I HAVE SEEN YOUR CAR AND ITS A BAD ASS LIL' RIDE:thumbsup:.


Grasias loco


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

QVO LOCO said:


> OK ILL HIT YOU UP SOON BRO. THANKS.


:h5:


----------



## Sancho209

I got a pedal car I'm building for my son. I want to lift it, but not sure as to the best way. I seen some mini air cylinders on here once but can't find the link to the guy selling them. Who know how to best lift the pedal an can share some info with me thanks


----------



## Uno Malo

TTT


----------



## 1SLICK3




----------



## 1SLICK3

Wat the f**k .. how do I upload picz?????


----------



## 1SLICK3

IMG code


----------



## ripsta85

Would like to trade for a pedal car come with wheels PM me with what you have


----------



## 55800

ripsta85 said:


> Would like to trade for a pedal car come with wheels PM me with what you have


Pm me


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

Just picked this up for my son


----------



## Sancho209

All Out Customs said:


> Wassup fellas, good lookin pedal cars out there. Its got new wheels since this video. Its been sittin on the back burner but next year we are plannig to jump on it again. Plans to bump up to 12volt to put an audio system and airbag setup for the front. I gotta hurry because my son is getting bigger, but all in all a fun father and son project.


[/QUOTE]

I'm looking to bag or lift a pedal car for my son too, how or we're can I get the parts an info on how to do the bags or lifts


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES PEDAL CARS


----------



## 55800




----------



## My95Fleety

orangecrush719 said:


>


:thumbsup: ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

orangecrush719 said:


>


Nice...:nicoderm:


----------



## chris g

need me a pedal car fast ne i got one for sale PM please !! i got much time to get it done!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

my daughters


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> my daughters


Thats Nice.Looks Firme...:nicoderm:


----------



## jaysantiago

Where can you get spoke wheels like that? i looked on ebay and found nothing. is there a website? maybe im searching with the wrong words... your car looks great!


----------



## ChemSchwinn

can any pedal car chassis fit the fiberglass 62' impala off ebay? or does it need a custom chassis? thanks


----------



## Ruben64

They need a custom chassis.im working on a 59 the chassis was made from scratch.you made be able to use parts of a pedal car but it would need to be modified.They are larger than the pedal cars.


----------



## dekay24

still gonna chrome some stuff come winter, but i wanna get her using it for now.


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Ruben64 said:


> They need a custom chassis.im working on a 59 the chassis was made from scratch.you made be able to use parts of a pedal car but it would need to be modified.They are larger than the pedal cars.



Thanks Ruben I Really Appreciate The Help!


----------



## Blue94cady

dekay24 said:


> still gonna chrome some stuff come winter, but i wanna get her using it for now.


Bad ass clean ass fuck


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Does anyone know if these chassis are any good for fiberglass bodies or other pedal cars?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> my daughters


:thumbsup:


----------



## The Scientist

ChemSchwinn said:


> View attachment 518351
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if these chassis are any good for fiberglass bodies or other pedal cars?


You have to change it a little to make it work.


----------



## The Scientist




----------



## ripsta85

Any of those 62 for sale?


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Thanks for the pics scientist! nice 62 you got there!!


----------



## QVO LOCO

dekay24 said:


> still gonna chrome some stuff come winter, but i wanna get her using it for now.


PAINT LOOKS LIKE MR. CATOON'S "GOTHAM CITY" 58 IMPALA. LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## dekay24

QVO LOCO said:


> PAINT LOOKS LIKE MR. CATOON'S "GOTHAM CITY" 58 IMPALA. LOOKS GOOD.


definitely the inspiration behind it, my favourite paint job of all time!
but you know how that goes.  your stroller is pretty badass too!


----------



## The Scientist

ChemSchwinn said:


> Thanks for the pics scientist! nice 62 you got there!!


No prob! Thanks, I just got it back from Curly's Pinstriping.


----------



## lowlowboy

Where can u buy the wire wheels woth the white walls online ?


----------



## tulip

Where from I can get this pedal car for my little baby.. I am looking for the mini car which have dual uncharacteristic both pedal and can start over a battery. So me have to look toward Amazon...


----------



## MARINATE

attachmentid=520404&stc=1&d=1343971169


----------



## Lunas64

FISH DESIGNS IS DOING BLUE MOON'S DISPLAY!! DUE OUT IN VEGAS!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Lunas64 said:


> FISH DESIGNS IS DOING BLUE MOON'S DISPLAY!! DUE OUT IN VEGAS!!!


Wats up Luna how are u


----------



## el peyotero

picked up a new toy on Sunday







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

pics from the 2012 Woodburn Fiesta Mexicana on Sat








[/IMG]







[/IMG]















[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

el peyotero said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES

el peyotero said:


> pics from the 2012 Woodburn Fiesta Mexicana on Sat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Pedal cars looking real clean mark


----------



## el peyotero

UNIQUES said:


> Pedal cars looking real clean mark


thanks Danny, how u been doin homie?


----------



## lowlowboy

el peyotero said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Nice pedal cars


----------



## elspock84

radio flyer push car 


















cheesy mafucka lol 



























4 coats of clear. patterns tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

elspock84 said:


> radio flyer push car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheesy mafucka lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 coats of clear. patterns tomorrow.


:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES

el peyotero said:


> thanks Danny, how u been doin homie?


Wats up mark....just trying to get ready for the L.A show.


----------



## 55800

mine


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## MARINATE

Congrats to "El Jefe" for his featured pc in the new lrm!


----------



## Zitro881

Yeah
Much respect to el jefe. Bad ass PC
Feature looks great


----------



## Lunas64

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up Luna how are u


Sup Bro. Still grindin!! See u in Vegas!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Bro. Still grindin!! See u in Vegas!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cln84703

FROM VIRGINIA! MY SONS NEW RIDE!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Anybody have any pedal cars for sale


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

cln84703 said:


> View attachment 524689
> View attachment 524690
> View attachment 524691
> View attachment 524692
> 
> FROM VIRGINIA! MY SONS NEW RIDE!


car looks good


----------



## INKEDUP

cln84703 said:


> View attachment 524689
> View attachment 524690
> View attachment 524691
> View attachment 524692
> 
> FROM VIRGINIA! MY SONS NEW RIDE!


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## elspock84

300 obo shipped.


----------



## lowlowboy

Where can i buy a pedal car steering wheel i need one asap thnx


----------



## Justin-Az

lowlowboy said:


> Where can i buy a pedal car steering wheel i need one asap thnx


check ebay and speedway.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

FOR SALE $150 (THE RED 1)


----------



## 55800

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> FOR SALE $150 (THE RED 1)


150 shipped?


----------



## cln84703

Thanx guys!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

orangecrush719 said:


> 150 shipped?


Its gonna cost a grip to ship to colorado.


----------



## furby714

SEEN THIS ON FB LOOKKZ FUCKN CLEAN


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> 300 obo shipped.


bad ass pic! looks good homie


----------



## Lil Spanks

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> FOR SALE $150 (THE RED 1)


any trades??


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

Lil Spanks said:


> any trades??


whatcha got?


----------



## lowlowboy

el peyotero said:


> bad ass pic! looks good homie


X2 looks tight


----------



## Lunas64

Look out fellas, theres a cat in Low Gen "Pimpin a Crib". Yes a baby crib!!! Check it out, He aint playin!!! Step up your game!! LOL!


----------



## Lil Spanks

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> whatcha got?


 got this..but does not come with cylinder


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

got these for sale or trade 140 a piece plus shipping


----------



## Justin-Az

I got this new steering wheel for sale if anyone needs it, just pm me a offer.


----------



## Zitro881

Anyone seen shaggy?


----------



## oneofakind

Zitro881 said:


> Anyone seen shaggy?


Yup seen em this weekend in fresno..


----------



## MARINATE

He on Facebook!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

Lil Spanks said:


> got this..but does not come with cylinder
> View attachment 528392


HMMMMMMM


----------



## The Scientist

furby714 said:


> SEEN THIS ON FB LOOKKZ FUCKN CLEAN


 At that age, I say they need a seatbelt though.


----------



## Lil Spanks

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HMMMMMMM


let me know


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> I got this new steering wheel for sale if anyone needs it, just pm me a offer.


sold


----------



## el peyotero

few pics from the "Best of the Northwest" car show last weekend in Hillsboro, OR








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

not exactly a pedal car but this things was bad ass. he claims it gets up to 70mph. that big hippie was driving this thing fast as shit at the show. he claims there was only 12 ever made and only 3 exist in the U.S. supposedly?







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

saw this OG restoration project at the pinstripers shop. Mitch kim layed down the gold leaf and lettering for a local customer from Clackamas, OR







[/IMG]


----------



## ProjectMatt

Whats up if anyone has a project pedal car they wanna get rid of I'm interested in getting one. I want to build one for my nephew with my bro so hit me up. I will do murals on your pedal car as a trade. to see my work check out my link. hit me up 559-731-6718


----------



## Ruben64

Ready for Torres Empire show...


----------



## ProjectMatt

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> FOR SALE $150 (THE RED 1)


Trade for murals and goldleaf on one of those other pedal cars you got? maybe paintjob too?


----------



## Wicked95

Congrats to everyone that place at the Torres Empire Show in Los Angeles. The pedal cars were on point. Much props to Shaggy that pedal car is a killer. Uniques Pedal Car Club has the best line up hands down :thumbsup:. See you guys next year.


----------



## MARINATE

POST PICS OF THE PC'S FROM THE TORRES SHOW!


----------



## 96tein

Go on oneofakinds topic he just posted them up


----------



## MARINATE

JUST SEEN THEM! BADASS PICS!


----------



## Zitro881

Congrats to my brothers:
Danny, Burro, and shaggy
Guys looked good out there.


----------



## Zitro881

And to my brother shaggy
Congrats!
Your the best in the game proven yesterday 
You deserve it Compa , you put in major work and it shows 
Enjoy other win!!!

Shaggy
Best pedal car
1st in class
Best upholstery
Best murals


----------



## Wicked95

I know I was first in my class with my sons pc but was there other classes besides the pc because my son got two 1st place trophies for his pedal car


----------



## Blue94cady

There was 2 clases one was street that was urs and full custom thats me dis is what LiL SHAGGY got







hope that clears it up


----------



## elspock84

Blue94cady said:


> There was 2 clases one was street that was urs and full custom thats me dis is what LiL SHAGGY got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that clears it up


You tell lil shaggy que ur keeping da money for his future sis or brothers stroller lol.


----------



## Wicked95

Blue94cady said:


> There was 2 clases one was street that was urs and full custom thats me dis is what LiL SHAGGY got hope that clears it up


There was no street it was mild class were me and Burro placed. Me and Burro talk after the awards and I know they called out a few classes for pedal cars and my boy got two 1st place trophies I know one was for mild but am still trying to find out what was the other one for. Oh well. Like i was telling Burro Lil Shaggy's PC is a killer. Congrats on your win homie. Uniques got a killer show stopping line up.


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> There was 2 clases one was street that was urs and full custom thats me dis is what LiL SHAGGY got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that clears it up


:thumbsup:congrats to ur lil boy bro looking good :h5:


----------



## el peyotero

Zitro881 said:


> And to my brother shaggy
> Congrats!
> Your the best in the game proven yesterday
> You deserve it Compa , you put in major work and it shows
> Enjoy other win!!!
> 
> Shaggy
> Best pedal car
> 1st in class
> Best upholstery
> Best murals


x2! congrats shaggy and all the UNIQUES family, lookin real good in LA setting the bar high for the pedal car game. Congrats to all the other winners as well, its good to see the pedal car game evolve, theres alot of great ones out there from so many different clubs clubs. keep up the good work


----------



## el peyotero

Blue94cady said:


> There was 2 clases one was street that was urs and full custom thats me dis is what LiL SHAGGY got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that clears it up


these fools busted out the belt huh??LOL. thats bad ass, hope u got a pic of lil shaggy wearing that one


----------



## az71monte

Congrats to all the winners especially the ones from my club. Way to rep Uniques guys. Shaggy dont let no one take that belt. lol


----------



## Zitro881

Too bad LRM doesnt show love to the PC like Torres Empire did
They say they have a class for PC but maybe were still under special interest. 
Would make the supershow better


----------



## 96tein

Zitro881 said:


> Too bad LRM doesnt show love to the PC like Torres Empire did
> They say they have a class for PC but maybe were still under special interest.
> Would make the supershow better


This just posted in shows and events.....
Pedal cars will have (3) categories at the show in woodland this year....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:congrats to ur lil boy bro looking good :h5:


Thanks loko see u in woodland


----------



## Blue94cady

96tein said:


> This just posted in shows and events.....
> Pedal cars will have (3) categories at the show in woodland this
> 
> Koo see u there mr it was koo seeing u in LA  u allway give me good luck


----------



## Blue94cady

el peyotero said:


> these fools busted out the belt huh??LOL. thats bad ass, hope u got a pic of lil shaggy wearing that one


Thanks mark and jose


----------



## Blue94cady

oneofakind said:


>


I want one lol


----------



## elnutty

I have this Murray t bird with a trailer for sale for $300 pick up only


----------



## BIGDADDY75

LOWRIDER STYLE CAR&BIKE CLUB!!


----------



## furby714

I herd that some one was guna but bust out a pedal car at torres show with baby Z wheels ne pix ???


----------



## Justin-Az

furby714 said:


> I herd that some one was guna but bust out a pedal car at torres show with baby Z wheels ne pix ???


I heard same thing and beeen waiting to see wat they look like.


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> I heard same thing and beeen waiting to see wat they look like.


Mi tooi had n idea like da for a wile but i dont own a pedal car so no point but fuck i tnk it wud look nice as fuckk


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for all the pedal car builders out there pushing the limits and brining this game to another level!


----------



## sittingonchrome602

el peyotero said:


> TTT for all the pedal car builders out there pushing the limits and brining this game to another level!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

I got crazy ideas runnin through my head for a pedal car.... shits drivin me crazy lol I gotta get in on this action... Alot of killer pc's out there right now.


----------



## Zitro881

96tein said:


> I got crazy ideas runnin through my head for a pedal car.... shits drivin me crazy lol I gotta get in on this action... Alot of killer pc's out there right now.



Like a air plane maybe?


----------



## 96tein

Zitro881 said:


> Like a air plane maybe?


Yup =) fingers crossed fingers crossed fingers crossed......
You comin up to the woodland show g..?


----------



## Zitro881

96tein said:


> Yup =) fingers crossed fingers crossed fingers crossed......
> You comin up to the woodland show g..?


Heck no!!!!
9 hr drive for second place possibly third!!!!
NO THANKS!!!!
Shaggy is unbeatable.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

el peyotero said:


> TTT for all the pedal car builders out there pushing the limits and brining this game to another level!


x2


----------



## MARINATE

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/atq/3136137889.html buyer pays shipping


----------



## MARINATE

Tata lunas blue moon


----------



## Stranger69

:roflmao::roflmao:damm the owners must have money to spend:yes:


----------



## INKEDUP

....ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 539250
> ....ITS GETTING THERE


Man thats badass, where did you get the little spikes on the front?


----------



## Zitro881

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 539250
> ....ITS GETTING THERE


Really liked this car
Looked good in LA


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 539250
> ....ITS GETTING THERE


Very nice and clean bro


----------



## 408models

does anyone have an extra rear axle for this style FIRE TRUCK PEDAL CAR? REPOP CAR.

The back was cut down a bit & wasn't put back right so now its a lil tweaked and it's hard for my son to pedal.


----------



## 96tein

I see rear assemblies on ebay quite often... Scour through some of the pages on there, you might find what you need.... 
If it has been cut down though you might have to modify what you got to make it work.


----------



## Zitro881

96tein said:


> I see rear assemblies on ebay quite often... Scour through some of the pages on there, you might find what you need....
> If it has been cut down though you might have to modify what you got to make it work.


Someone is itching for a pedal car/ plane?????


----------



## 96tein

Zitro881 said:


> Someone is itching for a pedal car/ plane?????


LoL sssshhhhh... 
I cant compete with you guys areon top of it.


----------



## Zitro881

96tein said:


> LoL sssshhhhh...
> I cant compete with you guys areon top of it.


Easily.....
Then if you and shaggy calabo ideas it would be unstoppable
We all see what your capable of


----------



## 96tein

Zitro881 said:


> Easily.....
> Then if you and shaggy calabo ideas it would be unstoppable
> We all see what your capable of


Meh I can build somethin cool but compete wise if I win or lose it wont matter, I never expect my bike to win honestly... I show to show an hang with friends. If shaggy an I came uo with shit together it might get a little crazy lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT!!!


----------



## 1964rag

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## el peyotero

1964rag said:


> www.superiorscarclub.com


bad ass PC's


----------



## 96tein

Lookin through all the p/c pics im getting excited about starting a project. Yall on some next level shit so I gotta come out hard if I wanna compete with anyone.....


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

UNIQUES
IN THE HOUSE


----------



## el peyotero

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES
> IN THE HOUSE


nice pic homie. UNIQUES PCC TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zitro881

Shaggs
U going to supershow?


----------



## Blue94cady

No love for pc at vegas so no pc class no show for my
How r u going to have a class in meza and woodland and not in vegas fuck that !!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Blue94cady said:


> No love for pc at vegas so no pc class no show for my
> How r u going to have a class in meza and woodland and not in vegas fuck that !!!!


so what are they gonna have a special interests class only and bunch all the pedlacars, stollers, scooters, ect to fight over three plaques???


----------



## Zitro881

Blue94cady said:


> No love for pc at vegas so no pc class no show for my
> How r u going to have a class in meza and woodland and not in vegas fuck that !!!!


Miralo!!!
Echandole salsita a Los tacos !!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

:RO~Chucky: said:


> so what are they gonna have a special interests class only and bunch all the pedlacars, stollers, scooters, ect to fight over three plaques???


That's how its ben thats how it was last year


----------



## Blue94cady

You don't even qualify for the special awards like best display and paint thats y hellboy got best display in meza over Jesses toy


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Blue94cady said:


> You don't even qualify for the special awards like best display and paint thats y hellboy got best display in meza over Jesses toy


and I thought since LRM featured a Pedal Car in its mag maybe they will start doing some awards for them... Even smaller shows here are starting to have a street and custom class for pedal cars, you figure LRM with 50 times the budget of our parking lot shows can spring for a few more 12 dollar plaques especially if your charging 30 per entry


----------



## MARINATE

Morning fellas!


----------



## Blue94cady

MARINATE said:


> Morning fellas!


Buenos dias compa


----------



## Blue94cady

:RO~Chucky: said:


> and I thought since LRM featured a Pedal Car in its mag maybe they will start doing some awards for them... Even smaller shows here are starting to have a street and custom class for pedal cars, you figure LRM with 50 times the budget of our parking lot shows can spring for a few more 12 dollar plaques especially if your charging 30 per entry


Thats y i dont want to go they will take your money but they won't make a category for pedal car fuck that there was like 20 or more pedal cars in vegas if they make a categori i will go if not fuck no


----------



## Blue94cady

I just got off the phone with Lowrider no pedal car class only only special interest in vegas


----------



## 96tein

Thats lame.... So there having three categories in woodland for there 35 year anniversary. But at the main event nothing. WoW. Thats just crazy


----------



## show-bound

https://www.facebook.com/Lowrider.Queen

POSTED SEPT 4. NOT SURE FOR WHAT SHOW IT WAS FOR THOUGH??

WE WILL BE ADDING (3) Classes of Pedal Car Categories

(FULL-CUSTOM, CUSTOM, ORIGINAL ) 1ST, 2ND & 3RD IN EACH CATEGORY AND WINNER BEST OF SHOW CASH PRIZE $250


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

I think that's for woodland


----------



## Blue94cady

Thats for woodland i just called Lowrider magazine and they told me no pedal car class i ask on face book lets see wat lrm Answers


----------



## 96tein

WE WILL BE ADDING (3) Classes of Pedal Car Categories

(FULL-CUSTOM, CUSTOM, ORIGINAL ) 1ST, 2ND & 3RD IN EACH CATEGORY AND WINNER BEST OF SHOW CASH PRIZE $250[/QUOTE] this is for the anniversary stop in woodland ca. On sep 29th. Fuck it vegas dont want a category yall should make this your vegas.


----------



## 64Rag

My son's pedal car getting it ready for the lowrider woodland supershow. If anyone is interested I have two other 62 fiberglass bodys for sale and if the price is right we will sell "Deuce On The Loose", with the turntable and all. He set out to do what he wanted and that was win at the Vegas Supershow three years ago. He is now ready to build a real 62.


----------



## Blue94cady

All they care for is the money not the lowrider movement so fuck them im not going


----------



## 64Rag

Blue94cady said:


> All they care for is the money not the lowrider movement so fuck them im not going


Woodland or Vegas?


----------



## Blue94cady

Vegas woodland is gooing to be good marcela is takeing care of all cars bikes and pedal cars por eso es la reina!!!!


----------



## show-bound

THATS WHATS UP!! GLAD YALL GOT THE INFO!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

WOODLAND IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## 64Rag

Blue94cady said:


> Vegas woodland is gooing to be good marcela is takeing care of all cars bikes and pedal cars por eso es la reina!!!!


I know that's her son's 62 pedal car.


----------



## Blue94cady

Neta i did not now that nice


----------



## 96tein

64Rag said:


> I know that's her son's 62 pedal car.


Yeee what up homie.... Cant wait for the show, ii know everyone is sressed but it will all be worth it in the end... Woodland is gonna be jammin. thanks for helpin with the reg form, see you there


----------



## el peyotero

64Rag said:


> My son's pedal car getting it ready for the lowrider woodland supershow. If anyone is interested I have two other 62 fiberglass bodys for sale and if the price is right we will sell "Deuce On The Loose", with the turntable and all. He set out to do what he wanted and that was win at the Vegas Supershow three years ago. He is now ready to build a real 62.


what up homie, how much for one of the fiberglass bodies shipped to 97006


----------



## el peyotero

im looking for a 59 impala body shipped to Prtland, OR. anyone??


----------



## 96tein

el peyotero said:


> im looking for a 59 impala body shipped to Prtland, OR. anyone??


Ebay:

Fiberglass pedal cars


----------



## el peyotero

96tein said:


> Ebay:
> 
> Fiberglass pedal cars


good lookin out


----------



## 64Rag

ttt




64Rag said:


> 1st place special interest 2010 lowrider magazine Las Vegas SuperShow


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Here's My Lil Project 62 'Impala


----------



## Rojo909

el peyotero said:


> this one is bad ass! love the spare tire on the side and the visor:worship:











Does anyone know who owns this pedal car.


----------



## 64Rag

:thumbsup:







96tein said:


> Yeee what up homie.... Cant wait for the show, ii know everyone is sressed but it will all be worth it in the end... Woodland is gonna be jammin. thanks for helpin with the reg form, see you there


----------



## The Scientist

ChemSchwinn said:


> View attachment 543510
> 
> 
> Here's My Lil Project 62 'Impala


Looks Good!:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

built this for my daughters bday not a pedal car but i think its in da same category.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

elspock84 said:


> built this for my daughters bday not a pedal car but i think its in da same category.



nice work


----------



## elspock84

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> nice work


thanks homie


----------



## genuinechevy

65chevyridah said:


> Here you go bro
> http://www.radioflyer.com/k33-0000001.html?sid=25


Ima order mine tomorrow. thanks homie


----------



## genuinechevy

HOLY MARQUIS said:


> Where can i get one of this?


This thing is tha S.H.I.E.T


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> built this for my daughters bday not a pedal car but i think its in da same category.


cleeeean as fuck. those white walls really make it pop!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

1964rag said:


> www.superiorscarclub.com


 does anyone know where i can buy a chasis and body to make a stroller like the one in the pic? any info would help. any one in socal


----------



## crenshaw magraw

Ruben64 said:


> Ready for Torres Empire show...


very nic, did u build the chasis or know anyone that sells em in socal? thanks for your time


----------



## Ruben64

crenshaw magraw said:


> very nic, did u build the chasis or know anyone that sells em in socal? thanks for your time


The chassis was done by sick n twisted designs in stanton ca. Its a little up there in price though was gonna do it myself but no time and it would not have came out as nice probably with the tie rods and stuff.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

Ruben64 said:


> The chassis was done by sick n twisted designs in stanton ca. Its a little up there in price though was gonna do it myself but no time and it would not have came out as nice probably with the tie rods and stuff.


 ok thanks i checked him out a lil pricey,but im in the same boat, no time or welder. im thinkin of buyin the body first paint n the nget the chasis, but from what the guy was tellin me, he dont have any bodys i would have to pay him n he would have to get it, n the chasis are made to the body he dont have any in the sotre. still debating


----------



## ChemSchwinn

go on ebay, i just bought mine a few days ago. The company i got it from is called "Macomber" as for the chassis, i also got it on ebay, but you do gotta do some cutting and welding!


----------



## ChemSchwinn

The Scientist said:


> Looks Good!:thumbsup:



Right On Homie!! Thanks For All The Help, Much Appreciate it


----------



## Ruben64

I bought my body from the swapmeet at long beach hi perf. I paid $180 for it my understanding from talking to the guy he supplying the guy from ebay.i will try and look for his business card he is here in the L.A. Area.


----------



## MR JOKER

TWO PEDAL CARS I PAINTED FOR OR LIL ROLLERZ SEATTLE ROLLERZ ONLY WHAT YOU THINK OF THE VOGUE TIRES HAHHAHAHAH I HAD TO ADD SOME MUSTARD AND MAYONAISE HAHAAHAH


----------



## MR JOKER

View attachment 545544
View attachment 545545
ANOTHER SEATTLE ROLLERZ ONLY LIL ROLLER RIDE


----------



## MR JOKER




----------



## MR JOKER

MR JOKER said:


> View attachment 545544




ANOTHER LIL ROLLER RIDE SEATTLE ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## liljoker

anyone have a kidillac for sale


----------



## crenshaw magraw

Ruben64 said:


> I bought my body from the swapmeet at long beach hi perf. I paid $180 for it my understanding from talking to the guy he supplying the guy from ebay.i will try and look for his business card he is here in the L.A. Area.


 i remember seing a guy at the car swap sellin bodies, im gonna check him out or if u find the card even better.
i plan on gettin the body painting it up an dthe get a chasis for it. i will check out the long beach swap in a few weeks. thanks fpr the help homie


----------



## crenshaw magraw

hey by the way what did the guy in stanton charge u guys for the chasis? and was it hard to mount the body?


----------



## furby714

I got a homie frm da club da got his done with full suspension for a 1000 but idk who did it for him its fukn expensive i tnk but idk how much they gofor


----------



## crenshaw magraw

yeha im tryin to buy the body first then get teh chassis afte rthe body is painted n done. i just dont wanna buy one from ebay an dpay a extra $75 to ship it.

hopin i can find some oen that has the number to the guy that sells at the car swap meet


----------



## furby714

crenshaw magraw said:


> yeha im tryin to buy the body first then get teh chassis afte rthe body is painted n done. i just dont wanna buy one from ebay an dpay a extra $75 to ship it.
> 
> hopin i can find some oen that has the number to the guy that sells at the car swap meet


Orale well i live n stanton homie but they said da vato here is outa stock


----------



## ChemSchwinn

crenshaw magraw said:


> yeha im tryin to buy the body first then get teh chassis afte rthe body is painted n done. i just dont wanna buy one from ebay an dpay a extra $75 to ship it.
> 
> hopin i can find some oen that has the number to the guy that sells at the car swap meet



Hey I got mine for $225 from the dude on ebay!! i hustled him down but thats the lowest he went, get @ him and i am sure he will work with you. and $1000 is about right, mine is gonna run me about $1300 total!


----------



## furby714

ChemSchwinn said:


> Hey I got mine for $225 from the dude on ebay!! i hustled him down but thats the lowest he went, get @ him and i am sure he will work with you. and $1000 is about right, mine is gonna run me about $1300 total!


Dammm homie wa they guna do to ur chasis


----------



## ChemSchwinn

furby714 said:


> Dammm homie wa they guna do to ur chasis


 I 
It's My Son's 2nd Birthday & He Is Madly In Love With Lowriders So I Have To Go All Out!! I Got A Buddy Who's Helping Me Out With The Chassis, Front & Back Setup Nothing Major. As For Now I Got A Pedal Car Chassis From Ebay That I Am Using! Bodywork And Paint Alone Is $1000 I Also Found Some Pedal Car Knock Off's On Ebay...Now I Gotta Figure Out How To Bolt Them On.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

man cant wait to see than pedal car when its done.

i called the guy in stanton and he said i would have to pay him all up front then he will have the guy make me my body i want.
so i might go tomarrow n check him out. my kid wont be here till november so it gives me plenty of time to get on the project.


----------



## ChemSchwinn

i also noticed that the body is very fragile!! i mean its so easy to break! i am using air for my lifts i am using pvc pipe to reinforce the body then bolting it to the frame.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

If ur in so cal i could get them for 200 any fiber body i could also make u a frame it all depents how crazy u want to go
heres one of my cars


----------



## crenshaw magraw

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> If ur in so cal i could get them for 200 any fiber body i could also make u a frame it all depents how crazy u want to go
> heres one of my cars


well im lookin at getting a body and have a chasis made up to use it as a push stroller,i plan on goin with the pedal car style wheels,as far as the chasis i aint tryin to do anything wold, just a simple chasis i cna mount the body to and have a pan put in so the baby can ride comfortable. 

do u have any pics of your chasis? and how much they start at? does the guy have the bodies on deck or do i have to wait for em to be made?
what bodies do u have ? and how much u askin? im lookin for the kustom convertable 49-51 mercury body.

i, in long beach not too far from where u at

let me know whats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Zitro881

Thanks for posting pics Mr. WM


----------



## el peyotero

Zitro881 said:


> Thanks for posting pics Mr. WM


x2! nice pics homie, thanks for posting


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

sick pedal cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Lunas64 said:


>


Looking good bro


----------



## crenshaw magraw

does anyone have hte number to the guy that sells the fiberglass pedal car bodies at the long beach car swapmeet? ? ?
im lookin at getting the 49-51 merc body any info would help


----------



## INKEDUP

crenshaw magraw said:


> does anyone have hte number to the guy that sells the fiberglass pedal car bodies at the long beach car swapmeet? ? ?
> im lookin at getting the 49-51 merc body any info would help


PM SENT


----------



## Zitro881

Pics of woodland?
Shaggy make it?


----------



## oneofakind

Zitro881 said:


> Pics of woodland?
> Shaggy make it?


Yup shaggy is the house...


----------



## Zitro881

Uniques in the house!!!!!!!
Make us proud homie
As always!!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

congrats to the homie shaggy, cleaned up at the woodland show with his pc:thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty

Looking for a set of spoke wheels for a pedal car. If someone can point me into hte right direction I would appreciate it. Or PM me as well


----------



## Blue94cady

Radioflayer.com get ur wire wheels


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Lunas64 said:


>


this is nice


----------



## watson rider

LILYROSE 62


----------



## genuinechevy

Seeing all this PC made me want to fix mine ordered my radio flyer tires and droped it already not sure yet if its going to pedal or a stroller


----------



## EL JEFE 52

Are they having a Pedal car class category this year in Vegas??


----------



## Zitro881

No
Pedal cars will be in the Special interest category


----------



## ripsta85

Any detail pics of the chassis on the fiberglass body? I order a regular pedal car chassis and I bought a 57 body I'm thinking of mailing it into a stroller type does anyone have any good pics where I can get some ideals on how to make it work post them up please


----------



## marcocutty

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Is there any 63impala pedal cars out there for sale,or can some one make them let me know -thankz


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

BRC pedal car hopping...<object width="800" height="480"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/354003721357960"></param><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/354003721357960" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="1" width="800" height="480"></embed></object>


----------



## genuinechevy

My lil girls pedal car that I migt do in to a sroller.1st picture stock height 2nd already cut up n droped,had to cut the wheel wells cus it was so low it wouldint turn


----------



## ripsta85

$110 shipped brand new


----------



## 78mc

Where do you find tires? I don't know much about pedals car. I think the car is called a Murray???


----------



## Zitro881

78mc said:


> Where do you find tires? I don't know much about pedals car. I think the car is called a Murray???


Speedway motors.com
Measure your rim. Most common sizes are 7" or 7.5"
And don't know what style you like( round or square)
I have some round 7"


----------



## Tennessee

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Those are awesome.


----------



## Tennessee

For those of you doing the upholstered seating etc, What method are you using to secure it to the pedal car ? ? ?


----------



## 78mc

Zitro881 said:


> Speedway motors.com
> Measure your rim. Most common sizes are 7" or 7.5"
> And don't know what style you like( round or square)
> I have some round 7"


Its a square body style


----------



## Tennessee

el peyotero said:


> few pics from the "Best of the Northwest" car show last weekend in Hillsboro, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> [/IMG]


I just recently purchased a VW Bug PC, and was wondering what to do with it, cause it's missing a windshield , horn button and tail lights. But looking at your PC is giving me lots of good ideas. What an awesome Job you did with it.


----------



## Zitro881

78mc said:


> Its a square body style


Not the body
It's a preference on tires if you like them square or round


----------



## Tennessee

Zitro881 said:


> Not the body
> It's a preference on tires if you like them square or round


:roflmao:


----------



## 78mc

Zitro881 said:


> Not the body
> It's a preference on tires if you like them square or round


LOL! I did say IDk shit about pedals cars.. I have the car @ work. But I think they are square..


----------



## Lunas64

Couldnt make Vegas.... Maybe next year!!


----------



## Zitro881

78mc said:


> LOL! I did say IDk shit about pedals cars.. I have the car @ work. But I think they are square..


No disrespect homie
I wasn't trying to clown.
Just wanted to help
The square look better and I think there 7.99 a tire on Speedwaymotors.com
But if you want the round ones I have them. Pm if interested.


----------



## runninlow

Lunas64 said:


> Couldnt make Vegas.... Maybe next year!!


That's sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

Zitro881 said:


> No disrespect homie
> I wasn't trying to clown.
> Just wanted to help
> The square look better and I think there 7.99 a tire on Speedwaymotors.com
> But if you want the round ones I have them. Pm if interested.


It's cool.. I didn't take it in a bad way.. I'll be back @ work tomorrow.. I'll let you know..


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## DOOK602

Got a gearbox pc where can I find tires for it or even a new set of wheels??


----------



## el peyotero

Tennessee said:


> I just recently purchased a VW Bug PC, and was wondering what to do with it, cause it's missing a windshield , horn button and tail lights. But looking at your PC is giving me lots of good ideas. What an awesome Job you did with it.


:thumbsup:thanks G. The homie i got it from had already laid down the paint on the body but i guess u could say we worked on this one together in alot of ways


----------



## watson rider

Lilyrose 62


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

watson rider said:


> View attachment 555851
> View attachment 555852
> View attachment 555853
> View attachment 555854
> View attachment 555855
> 
> Lilyrose 62


Looking good bro


----------



## Tennessee

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 554568


Wow now that's just freaking awesome. got one question though, what did u fabricate ur windshield from ?

just asking cause i just recently purchased a vw beetle that's missing the windshield. and I am looking for ideas.


----------



## 1975 VERT

JUST FINISH THIS!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros




----------



## sittingonchrome602

Tennessee said:


> Wow now that's just freaking awesome. got one question though, what did u fabricate ur windshield from ?
> 
> just asking cause i just recently purchased a vw beetle that's missing the windshield. and I am looking for ideas.


Thanks, The wind shield is real glass had it made at a glass shop.


----------



## aristech

This is my sons pedal car. Custom made by Tot Rodz in Santa Rosa www.totrodz.com
It is bagged and four linked in the rear.
Check out the video let it load and turn the volume up you will hear the bags
http://75.144.31.121/gallery22/main.php?g2_itemId=20818


----------



## Lunas64

TIANAS "BLUE MOON" 
ROLL'N SHOW IN GOODYEAR AZ
1ST PLACE MILD
BEST OF SHOW OVERALL


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## milton6599

ripsta85 said:


> $110 shipped brand new


. P.m. Sent.


----------



## 1964rag

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## cara o cruz

Selling this Fire Truck Body, complete in good condition. You can pick up in Los Angeles, 90019 or I can ship
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110968472158?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## raskal14

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Is there any 63impala pedal cars out there for sale,or can some one make them let me know -thankz


There a guy on eBay making them outta fiberglass but just the bodies he has 63 impalas...


----------



## R0L0

http://www.ebay.com/sch/macomberfiberglassbodies/m.html?item=261030583648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## Lunas64

TTT


----------



## watson rider

LILYROSE GOT PULL OVER BY WPD FOR RIDING TO LOW.


----------



## watson rider




----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsup:


watson rider said:


> View attachment 562288
> 
> LILYROSE GOT PULL OVER BY WPD FOR RIDING TO LOW.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsup:


1964rag said:


> www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:worship:


My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## crenshaw magraw

sup people, im lookin at pickin up a fiberglass body in the next week or two, my question is there anyone that can fabricate me a chasis to turn it into a push stroller? maybe someone in the L.A or OC area? any info would help, 

i dont really wanna deal with sic n twisted,i have called him and he seems like a arogant guy from just talkin to him on the phone. not a big fan of his atitude.

any info will help thanks in advance


----------



## lesstime

take a look a pull wagon turn the steering around and make some linkage to the push handle then lower to hight wanted just a fast thought


----------



## cara o cruz

Can anyone let me know the dimensions of their wood ladders on their pedal car? I need to make a couple for my daughter's fire truck but don't have anything to go off.

Looks like 5"x20" with 1/2" rods and 3/4"x3/4" rails??? Can somone confirm? Thx


----------



## lowlife83

6"x20" .....(4) 1/2" rods.......3/4"x3/4 rails ........almost had it ...bro...


----------



## cara o cruz

Thank you for the info


lowlife83 said:


> 6"x20" .....(4) 1/2" rods.......3/4"x3/4 rails ........almost had it ...bro...


----------



## USMC59

Hit up "1964rag". He is from Superiors Orange County, and can custom fabricate you one!


----------



## USMC59

OG Frost Blue color, just like daddy's rag!


----------



## el peyotero

artkrime said:


> OG Frost Blue color, just like daddy's rag!


damn thats tight


----------



## 78mc

Does anyone know where to get or have a new pedal car? NOT a OG one. I was looking on ebay & it says Retro pedals car. My son's birthday is in 2 weeks so i need it asap.. So I can paint it. I'm looking for a new one because I don't want do body work & he is going to ride it around. Paypal ready. pm thanks..


----------



## aristech

78mc said:


> Does anyone know where to get or have a new pedal car? NOT a OG one. I was looking on ebay & it says Retro pedals car. My son's birthday is in 2 weeks so i need it asap.. So I can paint it. I'm looking for a new one because I don't want do body work & he is going to ride it around. Paypal ready. pm thanks..


http://www.genuinehotrod.com/search...red-vehicles?gclid=CIyWtcGYwLMCFYQ7MgodJAMAiQ


----------



## 1975 VERT

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bab/3387372891.html
PEDAL CAR IN L.A. CALIFORNIA $35.00


----------



## furby714

1975 VERT said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bab/3387372891.html
> PEDAL CAR IN L.A. CALIFORNIA $35.00


I hit m up the car is sold


----------



## Zitro881

78mc said:


> Does anyone know where to get or have a new pedal car? NOT a OG one. I was looking on ebay & it says Retro pedals car. My son's birthday is in 2 weeks so i need it asap.. So I can paint it. I'm looking for a new one because I don't want do body work & he is going to ride it around. Paypal ready. pm thanks..


Speedway motors .com


----------



## 78mc

Thank you for everyones help..


----------



## watson rider

Check out LilyRose 62 in the new issue of streetlow mag


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

watson rider said:


> View attachment 567094
> 
> Check out LilyRose 62 in the new issue of streetlow mag


Congrats to Lily rose clean ass pc


----------



## watson rider

Thanx bro.. Lobo did a good job On the spread.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

artkrime said:


> OG Frost Blue color, just like daddy's rag!


 clean. I just picked up a 59 impala body today I already started on the body work. Lookin to find someone to weld me up a chassis towards the end of the month.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

Does any one know where I can find a set of wire wheels n tires that are used on the pedal cars ? Any info would help thanks


----------



## Justin-Az

I think most people use the radio flyer wheels and tires. They are replacement rear tricycle wheels and you get them at radioflyer.com.


----------



## 96tein

crenshaw magraw said:


> Does any one know where I can find a set of wire wheels n tires that are used on the pedal cars ? Any info would help thanks


Here ya go 

http://www.radioflyer.com/trikes.html?pid=25&cid=13


----------



## crenshaw magraw

Justin-Az said:


> I think most people use the radio flyer wheels and tires. They are replacement rear tricycle wheels and you get them at radioflyer.com.


Gracias I will look into the site


----------



## crenshaw magraw

96tein said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://www.radioflyer.com/trikes.html?pid=25&cid=13


Nice I'm gonna check em out


----------



## crenshaw magraw

Ruben64 said:


> Frame is done on the 59 stroller finally!!


Very nice. What city u in ? I'm lookin for someone to build me a frame for my 59 impala stroller for my daughter. Im already doin the body work on the body. Do u do side jobs ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

TTT


----------



## fatony

this the pedal car i bought son had no steering wheel






i built the steering wheel out of 1/2 inch pipe and 1/4 round bar






got it all cleand up and in primer will post when done after that i got the body work done and in primer






and as of today i sprayed the base






and in the proses of putting the patterns down getting ready for flakes and candy


----------



## Blue94cady

Looks good


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## crenshaw magraw

Finally got done doin the body work on my fiberglass body I'm workin on for my kids stroller. Just wondering how does everyone mount the bodies to the chassis ? I'm gonna shoot some paint on it pretty soon n dont wanna have to shoot it twice. I plan on painting the body then have the chassis built after the paint is done. Any info would help. Thanks


----------



## USMC59

Just installed the antennas, next step trailmasters and continental kit.


----------



## R0L0

artkrime said:


> Just installed the antennas, next step trailmasters and continental kit.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS




----------



## ART LOKS

Blue moon


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Blue moon


This is badass but idk why i chuckle when i see it.....


----------



## DavidVFCC

for sale $70 OBO ITS FOR A FIRE TRUCK FOR MORE INFO TEXT ME AT 760 699-1821


----------



## ART LOKS

:RO~Chucky: said:


> This is badass but idk why i chuckle when i see it.....


ha ha,,,chuckle=chuckie......now i chuckled..:roflmao:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

artkrime said:


> Just installed the antennas, next step trailmasters and continental kit.


thats clean


----------



## USMC59

Added LED lights, and a switch to turn them on from the driver.


----------



## lrocky2003

BULLET EDITION ALONG WITH LITTLE BULLET PUTTING OUT SOME NICE WORK ON THE LITTLE RIDE


----------



## Lunas64

lrocky2003 said:


> BULLET EDITION ALONG WITH LITTLE BULLET PUTTING OUT SOME NICE WORK ON THE LITTLE RIDE


VERY NICE!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Took my son's pedal car out yesterday to a show. Took 1st. Its 50% done, but he needs to keep his grades up, so we can get new upgrades for it.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Took my son's pedal car out yesterday to a show. Took 1st. Its 50% done, but he needs to keep his grades up, so we can get new upgrades for it.


Sick pedal car bro I like the paint job


----------



## fatony

fatony said:


> this the pedal car i bought son had no steering wheel
> View attachment 568728
> i built the steering wheel out of 1/2 inch pipe and 1/4 round bar
> View attachment 568730
> got it all cleand up and in primer will post when done after that i got the body work done and in primer
> View attachment 568731
> and as of today i sprayed the base
> View attachment 568734
> and in the proses of putting the patterns down getting ready for flakes and candy
> View attachment 568732
> View attachment 568733
> View attachment 568735







got it half finished but was able to show got 2nd place


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Picked Up At A Swap Meet 

Murals,Paint Coming Soon
Plans Are Too Get Custom Parts,And Chrome Suspesion


----------



## Blue94cady

fatony said:


> got it half finished but was able to show got 2nd place


Looks good


----------



## Blue94cady

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Took my son's pedal car out yesterday to a show. Took 1st. Its 50% done, but he needs to keep his grades up, so we can get new upgrades for it.


Looks badass good job loko


----------



## furby714

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 570542
> 
> 
> Picked Up At A Swap Meet
> 
> Murals,Paint Coming Soon
> Plans Are Too Get Custom Parts,And Chrome Suspesion


Nice !!!


----------



## 1975 VERT

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tag/3404954843.html
NOT BAD FOR THE PRICE?


----------



## genuinechevy

Just piked up a brand new fire truck an was wanting to build a trailer for it so I could trailer my other PC. Has anyone buit one to look like a real trailer not a radyo flyer bucket? PIC'S?


----------



## Lunas64

TIANAS BLUE MOON AT THE SHOW


----------



## 1975 VERT

NOT A PEDAL CAR BUT WANTED TO SHARE THIS (ICE CHEST / COOLER / LUNCH BOX) I PAINTED!:rimshot:


----------



## EL RAIDER

1975 VERT said:


> NOT A PEDAL CAR BUT WANTED TO SHARE THIS (ICE CHEST / COOLER / LUNCH BOX) I PAINTED!:rimshot:
> View attachment 574479
> View attachment 574480
> View attachment 574481
> View attachment 574482
> View attachment 574483
> View attachment 574484



:thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy

That shiet is dope.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Ttt


----------



## panchoschevy

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## crenshaw magraw

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## EvilCustoms

Justin-Az said:


>


Look bad ass! Ttt


----------



## [email protected]

64Rag said:


> My son's pedal car getting it ready for the lowrider woodland supershow. If anyone is interested I have two other 62 fiberglass bodys for sale and if the price is right we will sell "Deuce On The Loose", with the turntable and all. He set out to do what he wanted and that was win at the Vegas Supershow three years ago. He is now ready to build a real 62.


how much u lookin fr the bodies?


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> JUST FINISH THIS!
> View attachment 557004
> View attachment 557005
> View attachment 557007
> View attachment 557008
> View attachment 557010
> View attachment 557011
> View attachment 557001















HOMIE JUST ADDED MORE!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form
More info text or call 9512305118 shorty


----------



## Justin-Az

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 578497
> View attachment 578498
> HOMIE JUST ADDED MORE!!!


Nice. Are the patterns inside the wagon upholstery or paint?


----------



## lowlowboy

Lunas64 said:


> TIANAS BLUE MOON AT THE SHOW


Where can i get come wheel bolts like these


----------



## David831

I just bought my first pedal car any good tips out there


----------



## 1975 VERT

Justin-Az said:


> Nice. Are the patterns inside the wagon upholstery or paint?


ITS UPHOLSTERY!


----------



## el peyotero

1975 VERT said:


> ITS UPHOLSTERY!
> View attachment 580378


:thumbsup:TTT!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

MY DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR-*A TRIBUTE TO MY BRO.ALEX"CHINGON"VARGAS-A.K.A. CHOP 73'!*
































































































*MY WIFE'S COKE COLA PEDAL CAR!!*


----------



## Lunas64

lowlowboy said:


> Where can i get come wheel bolts like these


I got them from a Big Rig truck stop Like a TA. They are bolt covers. they have various sizes.


----------



## lowlowboy

Lunas64 said:


> I got them from a Big Rig truck stop Like a TA. They are bolt covers. they have various sizes.


Thank bro


----------



## Justin-Az

1975 VERT said:


> ITS UPHOLSTERY!
> View attachment 580378


Damn thats sik.


----------



## David831

oneofakind said:


>


Were could i find the top of the windshield


----------



## Blue94cady

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Were could i find the top of the windshield


Nowere u have to make it


----------



## David831

Blue94cady said:


> Nowere u have to make it


Okay got it bro


----------



## Olives63

Looks good who did those patterns?


----------



## furby714

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Were could i find the top of the windshield


Thats the homies from memories he made the top out of sheet metal n rounded it and denbut a trim on it


----------



## David831

furby714 said:


> Thats the homies from memories he made the top out of sheet metal n rounded it and denbut a trim on it


Thanx i seen a couple wit it on here bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

======march 24th 2013========


----------



## ChiquesFinest

Just sprayed this one for my little girl
Fresh out the booth from Manny Zavala's 
Out in Oxnard Cali. Next to get sum Leafing and Striping
With Juanito from Show Status Customs in Santa Paula


----------



## Lunas64

ChiquesFinest said:


> Just sprayed this one for my little girl
> Fresh out the booth from Manny Zavala's
> Out in Oxnard Cali. Next to get sum Leafing and Striping
> With Juanito from Show Status Customs in Santa Paula


Sweet! Love the color!


----------



## Justin-Az

ChiquesFinest said:


> Just sprayed this one for my little girl
> Fresh out the booth from Manny Zavala's
> Out in Oxnard Cali. Next to get sum Leafing and Striping
> With Juanito from Show Status Customs in Santa Paula


Nice work man.


----------



## 78mc

ChiquesFinest said:


> Just sprayed this one for my little girl
> Fresh out the booth from Manny Zavala's
> Out in Oxnard Cali. Next to get sum Leafing and Striping
> With Juanito from Show Status Customs in Santa Paula


Coming out nice bro.. I'm sure Juanito will do a nice job.. Love his work..


----------



## 1975 VERT

Olives63 said:


> Looks good who did those patterns?


IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THIS........? I DID BRO! I HAVE A COUPLE OF PEDAL CARS IN HERE AS WELL THAT I'V DONE!!! JUST A HOBBY!!!:rimshot:


----------



## el peyotero

1975 VERT said:


> IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THIS........? I DID BRO! I HAVE A COUPLE OF PEDAL CARS IN HERE AS WELL THAT I'V DONE!!! JUST A HOBBY!!!:rimshot:


silver leaf looks good bro. is that Nasarios monte carlo in the background?


----------



## David831

I bought me my first pedal car and i wAnt to knw how kould i lower my pc wit out hydros or air cylinders


----------



## ChiquesFinest

78mc said:


> Coming out nice bro.. I'm sure Juanito will do a nice job.. Love his work..


Thanx.. Yea Juanito is just gonna give it the finishing
Touches make it look Cute for my little girl lol


----------



## ChiquesFinest

Lunas64 said:


> Sweet! Love the color!


Thanks


----------



## 78mc

ChiquesFinest said:


> Thanx.. Yea Juanito is just gonna give it the finishing
> Touches make it look Cute for my little girl lol


If I had a lil girl? I would do the same. Give it a girly touch..


----------



## Justin-Az

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I bought me my first pedal car and i wAnt to knw how kould i lower my pc wit out hydros or air cylinders


You want to keep it functional or lose its functionality? I ask because most people who slam their pedal cars lose the pedals in the process but there is a way to drop it and keep it functional you just cant drop it as low.


----------



## David831

Justin-Az said:


> You want to keep it functional or lose its functionality? I ask because most people who slam their pedal cars lose the pedals in the process but there is a way to drop it and keep it functional you just cant drop it as low.


I want to keep it functional bro


----------



## 1975 VERT

el peyotero said:


> silver leaf looks good bro. is that Nasarios monte carlo in the background?


YES! I DID THIS FOR A GOOD BUDDY OF MINE FROM UNIQUES OC...:h5:


----------



## el peyotero

not mine, but i came across this locally and had to post cuz its bad ass IMO.








[/IMG]


----------



## CasperLostCause

Anybody selling a nice 62 impala


----------



## David831

I got a set of 4 regular wheels for a pedal car asking 55 shipped


----------



## el peyotero

1975 VERT said:


> YES! I DID THIS FOR A GOOD BUDDY OF MINE FROM UNIQUES OC...:h5:


nice:thumbsup: good work homie


----------



## 1975 VERT

el peyotero said:


> nice:thumbsup: good work homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A STEP-BY-STEP... HOW TO AIR RIDE (*BAG/CYLINDER*) A PEDAL CAR??? ANYTHING WOULD HELP? THANKS:dunno:


----------



## runninlow

Does anyone know how to lower a pedal car, but still keep it functional?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

to all my PC homies


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

you can cut the car up yourself. there are several different ways
one you can remove rear axle and front axle and make your own frame
2. you can cut a little rear and from front and then weld up a bit


----------



## untouchable-lac

Here is mine...power wheels motors ...no pedals


----------



## genuinechevy

what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## untouchable-lac

I custom made them..deep dishstill gotta be chrome


----------



## genuinechevy

Post up more pics of themthey look sick


----------



## untouchable-lac

Are talkin about mine


----------



## untouchable-lac

They will be centergolds when they are done...then making some KOs for them


----------



## untouchable-lac

I found these three wing but a homie said that he tried them and they looked to big


----------



## untouchable-lac

I photoshoped that three wing on this pic to see what it looks like ...i think it looks clean


----------



## untouchable-lac

Here is the wheels i used...i just cut the center out


----------



## untouchable-lac

Here is some more pics ...not gonna be white soon the dish will be crome


----------



## MR50CHEVY

gordo86 said:


> clean


Nice ...did u custom the trunk n wut kind n year is it my homie just gave me one n is it possible to send me a pic of chasis cuz i got no chasis thanks any help would be appreciated its my first pedal car build


----------



## 90rivimichael




----------



## ripsta85

57 belair


----------



## dusty87ls

untouchable-lac said:


> I photoshoped that three wing on this pic to see what it looks like ...i think it looks clean


They will look like mini zeniths ?


----------



## untouchable-lac

these aren't mine but some one got these made for his 62...BAD ASS!!


----------



## untouchable-lac

he's gonna kill the game with these


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

untouchable-lac said:


> View attachment 589844
> he's gonna kill the game with these


Wow! Who made those? Are they machined? And he's gonna have every pedal car builder asking him for a set, I want a set myself!


----------



## payback1965

Do they sell any other body style besides the '59 or '62 if so is there a website or is there peeps on here selling? thanks 

Bad ass '62!!


----------



## untouchable-lac

Yeah as soon as he posted these everyone wanted a set including me he still working on making the tires....if your wondering about different style pedal cars look on ebay under fiberglass pedal car ...u will see all the different styles on the market


----------



## untouchable-lac

He said the wheels are plastic and aluminum


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

untouchable-lac said:


> He said the wheels are plastic and aluminum


Oh ok.....so how much to make a set lol.....what is he gonna use for a tire?


----------



## untouchable-lac

He just got these today ...i don't know him he's on my Facebook pedal car group ...but as soon as he gives more info and pricing..i will let y'all know


----------



## untouchable-lac

TThese wheels are 6X3 so i guess he's gotta find some tires that are at least 3inches thick to fit right


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

untouchable-lac said:


> He just got these today ...i don't know him he's on my Facebook pedal car group ...but as soon as he gives more info and pricing..i will let y'all know


link us to your pedal car group


----------



## untouchable-lac

How do i do that


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

sick 


untouchable-lac said:


> View attachment 589843
> these aren't mine but some one got these made for his 62...BAD ASS!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

untouchable-lac said:


> View attachment 589844
> he's gonna kill the game with these


bad ass bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

untouchable-lac said:


> How do i do that


Go onto the page and then copy the url and then come here and paste it


----------



## untouchable-lac

Took white paint off rim and buffed and polished it to a shine


----------



## fatony




----------



## BUICK_BOY

I was wondering if anyone would have or know where to
get some parts i been looking for? Im looking for a hood ornament,
head light covers, and a grill cover thanks


----------



## BUICK_BOY

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182898_111350535608513_308521_n.jpg


----------



## Zitro881

BUICK_BOY said:


> I was wondering if anyone would have or know where to
> get some parts i been looking for? Im looking for a hood ornament,
> head light covers, and a grill cover thanks


Speedwaymotors.com
They'll have the headlight covers and hood ornament
Last time I checked they didn't make the grille/bumper combo anymore


----------



## BUICK_BOY

Ok thanks


----------



## untouchable-lac

Frame with power wheels motors


----------



## elspock84

radio flyer im spraying.


----------



## Monuments c.c

untouchable-lac said:


> View attachment 589844
> he's gonna kill the game with these


 where do i order the rims..


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


>


Looks good homie


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


>


Damm nice ride


----------



## Justin-Az

furby714 said:


> Damm nice ride


Thanks Furby, RO-Chucky got down on the paint and leafing. I still gotta put my engraved parts on and maybe get some murals.


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks Furby, RO-Chucky got down on the paint and leafing. I still gotta put my engraved parts on and maybe get some murals.


He did nice paint job. U shud get some murals


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Rudey's-mommy said:


> View attachment 459632
> 
> 
> My baby's toy outside his daddy's shop.










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

MARINATE said:


> FLICK BY BIG MANDO FROM YESTERDAYS PHOTOSHOOT


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

New Best of Show Peddle Car $cash$ Award and expanded classes will be presented at the 2013 Mesa Super Show! Registrant must be under 12 years of age and have an adult guardian to qualify! Go to www.motorsportshowcase.com for exhibitor registration forms available Now!





just seen this on there facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Motorsport-Showcase-LLC/115698718441243


----------



## Zitro881

Shaggy 
You comin down to Mesa now?????


----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> Shaggy
> You comin down to Mesa now?????



















Dis is a best of show Trophy


----------



## Zitro881

Lets go to Mesa
Ill go with you 
Acabo Si ganas pagas la gasolina y el hotel


----------



## Zitro881

We can combine our displays


----------



## Blue94cady

Ok lets seee


----------



## Zitro881

Hitch a ride with hellboy


----------



## ChiquesFinest

Just got my daughter's pedal car back from
Juanito in S.P.


----------



## ChiquesFinest

Painted by Zavala Auto Body in Oxnard. 
Juanito from Show Status Customs did the Artwork


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Dis is a best of show Trophy


BAD ASS BRO NETA EL CHINGON DE CHINGONES TTT LIL SHAGGY:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95

Blue94cady said:


> Dis is a best of show Trophy


Keep showing this bad ass PC homeboy. Hope lowrider keeps adding classes, they dont have any idea how big the pedal car game is!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> BAD ASS BRO NETA EL CHINGON DE CHINGONES TTT LIL SHAGGY:thumbsup:


Gracias carnal


----------



## Blue94cady

Wicked95 said:


> Keep showing this bad ass PC homeboy. Hope lowrider keeps adding classes, they dont have any idea how big the pedal car game is!!!


Thanks loko


----------



## dekay24

untouchable-lac said:


> View attachment 589844
> he's gonna kill the game with these


Dont get me wrong, they look badass! But they are still to big, they look like a scale 20 or 22. Especially once they have a tire on.


----------



## untouchable-lac

Dekay24-he said they are 6inch by 3 inch wide ....the radio flyer wheels are about 6 also


----------



## Zitro881

Shaggy
Eres el jefe de jefes


----------



## Blue94cady

untouchable-lac said:


> Dekay24-he said they are 6inch by 3 inch wide ....the radio flyer wheels are about 6 also


Radio flyer wheels r like 4" or smaler


----------



## dekay24

untouchable-lac said:


> Dekay24-he said they are 6inch by 3 inch wide ....the radio flyer wheels are about 6 also


Which are also way to big.


----------



## untouchable-lac

These are the dish from the radio flyer


----------



## Justin-Az

dekay24 said:


> Which are also way to big.


I think the radio flyer wheels look ok , only problem is they dont tuck, at least not on my instep pedal car.


----------



## 96tein

Can't wait to start my p/c


----------



## dekay24

Justin-Az said:


> I think the radio flyer wheels look ok , only problem is they dont tuck, at least not on my instep pedal car.





untouchable-lac said:


> These are the dish from the radio flyer


they look like a scale 20" rim. not a 13-14".

exact scale to a 14" rim and tire.

before chrome









after chrome


----------



## INKEDUP

96tein said:


> Can't wait to start my p/c


X2 gonna be a good one!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## The Scientist

dekay24 said:


> they look like a scale 20" rim. not a 13-14".
> 
> exact scale to a 14" rim and tire.
> 
> before chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after chrome


Where are these tires from? Dimensions?


----------



## dekay24

The Scientist said:


> Where are these tires from? Dimensions?


6x2 pnumatic dolly casters. 
i widened the 2 pc rim, narrowed the hub, cut down a wingnut for a ko, and painted on a ww.

before chrome


----------



## gordo86

dekay24 said:


> 6x2 pnumatic dolly casters.
> i widened the 2 pc rim, narrowed the hub, cut down a wingnut for a ko, and painted on a ww.
> 
> before chrome


thats cools


----------



## Blue94cady

96tein said:


> Can't wait to start my p/c


Take ur time i can wait lol


----------



## 96tein

Blue94cady said:


> Take ur time i can wait lol


Probably wont be done till after this season LOL.. we will set up side by side


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes we will


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

96tein said:


> Can't wait to start my p/c


:thumbsup:


----------



## untouchable-lac

gordo86 said:


> thats cools


Those are nice..here's mine i made...the dish and tires are from radio flyers ...still gotta chrome and goldplate..then add KOs


----------



## Zitro881

Topic picking up steam


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## raiderhater719

Bump


----------



## Zitro881

More pics of your pedal car shaggy


----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> More pics of your pedal car shaggy


Its Under construction


----------



## Zitro881

Top secret Uniques revamp 
Better not post the pictures first on ****** ass FB!


----------



## 78mc

Blue94cady said:


> Its Under construction


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Its Under construction


Dam bro wat ever u are doing can't wait to see it its going to be of the hook TTMFT


----------



## Zitro881

Shaggy hates to lose. 
What u gonna call it shaggy?
Lil Shaggy's Toy 2
Lil Shaggy's Revenge


----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> Shaggy hates to lose.
> What u gonna call it shaggy?
> Lil Shaggy's Toy 2
> Lil Shaggy's Revenge


No same name can be revange he had allways Won first place


----------



## Zitro881

Ayyy wayyyyyyy
Pues wow
You whipped my ass!
Lol


----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> Ayyy wayyyyyyy
> Pues wow
> You whipped my ass!
> Lol


No i got lucky lol


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## panchoschevy

This is my pedal car,she"s called MINI ME 
CLICK ON PICTURE TO EXPAND IT


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Dam bro wat ever u are doing can't wait to see it its going to be of the hook TTMFT


Thanks loko


----------



## MARINATE

panchoschevy said:


> This is my pedal car,she"s called MINI ME
> CLICK ON PICTURE TO EXPAND IT
> 
> View attachment 599865
> 
> 
> View attachment 599866
> 
> 
> View attachment 599867
> 
> 
> View attachment 599868
> 
> 
> View attachment 599869
> 
> 
> View attachment 599870


This one is sick!


----------



## Wicked95

Blue94cady said:


> Its Under construction


 Cant wait to see this sik pedal car with its new additions. Keep steeping it up :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

Blue94cady said:


> Its Under construction


You keep raising the bar like you do the only way someone can beat you is FLY above what you have accomplished lol


----------



## Zitro881

I agree. Bombs away


----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> I agree. Bombs away


U now it


----------



## The Scientist

dekay24 said:


> 6x2 pnumatic dolly casters.
> i widened the 2 pc rim, narrowed the hub, cut down a wingnut for a ko, and painted on a ww.
> 
> before chrome


Good stuff. So is the actual rim 4" in diameter?


----------



## 96tein

Zitro881 said:


> I agree. Bombs Away


Ssssssshhhhhhhh.…
LOL


----------



## Zitro881

96tein said:


> Ssssssshhhhhhhh.…
> LOL


No secrets between uniques members!!!
LoL


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT FOR ALL THE PC HOMIES


----------



## 96tein

Zitro881 said:


> No secrets between uniques members!!!
> LoL


Haha yeah you are all coo ass homies. Can't wait to get it put together and show along side all of you guys.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Taking a nap

lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Taking a nap
> 
> lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowboy

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Taking a nap
> 
> lol


I like that colour, what is it ?


----------



## dekay24

The Scientist said:


> Good stuff. So is the actual rim 4" in diameter?


I believe its just under 4"


----------



## furby714

Looking for some pedal car wheels like of a fire truck or some crome ones


----------



## untouchable-lac

Bought a metal buffing kit these wheels aren't chrome yet but they look like it now


----------



## furby714

untouchable-lac said:


> Bought a metal buffing kit these wheels aren't chrome yet but they look like it now


Nice wish i could get some like da for my pc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

START









WORKING








SLAMMED









BACK BUMPER








COMING SOON PEDAL CAR HOPPER


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

mr.widow-maker said:


> START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLAMMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK BUMPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON PEDAL CAR HOPPER


----------



## untouchable-lac

furby714 said:


> Nice wish i could get some like da for my pc


I made these wheels ...still needs KOs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr.Chop Top said:


>


:h5:


----------



## furby714

untouchable-lac said:


> I made these wheels ...still needs KOs


Nice nice


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## lowlowboy

untouchable-lac said:


> Bought a metal buffing kit these wheels aren't chrome yet but they look like it now


Nice work !


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Lol

i seen some funny shit...... 

we set the bar not duplicate. 






Just saing



lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:drama:


----------



## MARINATE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :drama:


X-2


----------



## Blue94cady

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 96tein

Might take the year off from bikes an get this p/c put together. Hit a couple shows but nothing like last year all over the place LOL.
gonna jump into the pedal car full force. Start thread soon...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

96tein said:


> Might take the year off from bikes an get this p/c put together. Hit a couple shows but nothing like last year all over the place LOL.
> gonna jump into the pedal car full force. Start thread soon...


THATS COOL BRO :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## furby714

Lookingg for a steering wheel and pedal car wheels let me no if u have any must be a complete set of wheels


----------



## untouchable-lac

Got it prepped and ready for paint my paint guy is already starting on it...while that's getting done the wheels will go chrome and gold


----------



## The Scientist

furby714 said:


> Lookingg for a steering wheel and pedal car wheels let me no if u have any must be a complete set of wheels


I have some Radio Flyer wheels for sale.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I wanna add muruals to my kids and leave it Id like to build a ratrod one for me more of a garage display


----------



## MARINATE

Sup cabrons! What's good in the pc worls


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

mr.widow-maker said:


> START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLAMMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK BUMPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON PEDAL CAR HOPPER



.Airbags Are For Pussys.


Thats What You Call Lowrider :thumbsup:


----------



## The Scientist




----------



## The Scientist

^^^ All of them shipped to your door for $50. Still brand new


----------



## 55800




----------



## INKEDUP

View attachment 611404
View attachment 611404
View attachment 611404



Going street/mild on this one....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

The Scientist said:


> ^^^ All of them shipped to your door for $50. Still brand new


I tried to take a tire off of one and thats what happened to me they tore...... how much for one shipped


----------



## 55800

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I tried to take a tire off of one and thats what happened to me they tore...... how much for one shipped


check out radio flyer.com they got em for $5 each


----------



## raiderg12

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
saw this today at a antique store


----------



## rubene1987

payback1965 said:


> Do they sell any other body style besides the '59 or '62 if so is there a website or is there peeps on here selling? thanks
> 
> Bad ass '62!!


go on ebay and type in pedal car . they should have all da models the guy has on there


----------



## 96tein

rubene1987 said:


> go on ebay and type in pedal car . they should have all da models the guy has on there


Fiberglass pedal cars
Or
Customer pedal cars

Will yield faster resolts. If you write pedal car only you will get a lot of junk mixed in the search.


----------



## furby714

Got my babys pc today ruffer shape than i thought guna needalot of welding done
Was wondering around how much it would b to sandblast a body like this


----------



## 1975 VERT

HERE'S A OTHER WAGON I'M WORKING ON!!! WILL POST PIC'S WHEN DONE.....:rimshot:


----------



## elspock84

another radio flyer roadster in da works.


----------



## ljlow82

elspock84 said:


> another radio flyer roadster in da works.


this is nice color homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mad Rods

What I'm working on.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

55800 said:


> check out radio flyer.com they got em for $5 each


thats where I bought the others but I had to call a guy and ask him so kind of a pain can u order online??


----------



## d1ulove2h8

picked this up last week. its going to be my first pedal car build


----------



## GTColorado




----------



## GTColorado




----------



## GTColorado




----------



## MARINATE

What's going down homies! PC's looking good on here!


----------



## 408models

any body got any reference pics of how to make a handle for a pedal car? 

i picked one up all done for my lil girl, but i wanna make it into a push car for now. I got some ideas but wanna see how others have made theirs.


----------



## 96tein

Just pulled this out of the pile of frames I had laying around while cleaning up.
Started this wagon project almost 10 years ago LOL got as far as stripping the paint an stopped haha


----------



## 408models

i thought about the wagon handle, but i want to make a push car, not a pull car only so i can keep an eye on her from the back.


----------



## 96tein

I was in o.g. pedal car heaving today. Wanted to buy all of them LOL. I know the trike ain't a p/c but still cool as shit all aluminium.


----------



## Mad Rods

Update on mine.i started a thread for more pics "Slammed Pedal Car Stroller"


----------



## 408models

LOOKING FOR A REAR AXLE FOR THE INSTEP FIRE TRUCK, LIKE THIS ONE. 

MODEL # 14-PC300


----------



## Blue94cady

408models said:


> LOOKING FOR A REAR AXLE FOR THE INSTEP FIRE TRUCK, LIKE THIS ONE.
> 
> MODEL # 14-PC300


I have one dont now how much they go for make a offer or do u have a model u will trade let me now


----------



## Blue94cady

UniqueS 









Congrats to mi compa burro


----------



## oneofakind

Blue94cady said:


> UniqueS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to mi compa burro


CONGRATS BURRO WELL DESERVED..


----------



## GTColorado

==========ANYONE HAVE A 1955 BELAIR WINDSHIELSD?????========


----------



## MARINATE

Congrats compa luis


----------



## Zitro881

Congrats to the Compa Burro
Setting the bar high


----------



## Zitro881

Uniques in the house


----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> Uniques in the house



Ahuevo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Blue94cady said:


> UniqueS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to mi compa burro


Muchas grasias eddie, john and my fam.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Zitro881 said:


> Congrats to the Compa Burro
> Setting the bar high


Muchas grasias compita and club brothers


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> UniqueS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to mi compa burro


 congrats looking good


----------



## EL RAIDER

congrats


----------



## Lunas64

EL RAIDER said:


> congrats


Congrats Brother on your LRM spread!


----------



## Wicked95

Congrats Luis on LRM spread! Told you it was just a matter of time. Need to get more PC on those pages.


----------



## Blue94cady

Wicked95 said:


> Congrats Luis on LRM spread! Told you it was just a matter of time. Need to get more PC on those pages.


I es neta


----------



## ripsta85

408models said:


> any body got any reference pics of how to make a handle for a pedal car?
> 
> i picked one up all done for my lil girl, but i wanna make it into a push car for now. I got some ideas but wanna see how others have made theirs.


I asked the same question a few months ago seen a few push cars on here but nobody wanted to post pics must be too secret. Here you go bro good luck on your build hope this helps its the only one I have right. Now


----------



## untouchable-lac

My KO's came in


----------



## 1975 VERT

ripsta85 said:


> I asked the same question a few months ago seen a few push cars on here but nobody wanted to post pics must be too secret. Here you go bro good luck on your build hope this helps its the only one I have right. Now


IF YOU DON'T MIND??? CAN YOU TAKE CLOSER PICTURES OF THE MOVING MECHANISM (TOP & BOTTOM) PLEASE. THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTColorado

untouchable-lac said:


> My KO's came in


where you get those??


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> HERE'S A OTHER WAGON I'M WORKING ON!!! WILL POST PIC'S WHEN DONE.....:rimshot:
> View attachment 613890
> View attachment 613891
> View attachment 613892
> View attachment 613893
> View attachment 613894
> View attachment 613895

































ALMOST DONE!!! :rimshot:


----------



## raiderg12

My son's car coming out soon LIL BO$$ LIFE. . . SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS


----------



## 78mc

raiderg12 said:


> My son's car coming out soon LIL BO$$ LIFE. . . SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS


 :thumbsup: Always nice to see more rides coming out of the 805.....


----------



## raiderg12

78mc said:


> :thumbsup: Always nice to see more rides coming out of the 805.....


Thanks homie. . .:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

ripsta85 said:


> I asked the same question a few months ago seen a few push cars on here but nobody wanted to post pics must be too secret. Here you go bro good luck on your build hope this helps its the only one I have right. Now


damn, thats pretty cool lil set up . imma have to give that a shot when i get one of the fiberglass 59's .

the only thing though is that i have the full metal pedal car and all the suspension is in, i just wanna c if anybodys added the the rear axle to make it a push car.


----------



## raiderg12

T
T
T:drama:


----------



## GTColorado




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

ripsta85 said:


> I asked the same question a few months ago seen a few push cars on here but nobody wanted to post pics must be too secret. Here you go bro good luck on your build hope this helps its the only one I have right. Now


where did you get that 57 body I must have one now lol


----------



## el peyotero

FOR SALE $400 shipped (plaque not included of course)








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Tin-Tin

SAUL said:


>


bad ass lil car!:h5:


----------



## Mad Rods

My little project coming together 







more pics on my build thread "slammed pedal car stroller"


----------



## el peyotero

el peyotero said:


> FOR SALE $400 shipped (plaque not included of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


SOLD


----------



## ROB_LOU




----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

El Triste


----------



## GTColorado

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> View attachment 626909
> View attachment 626909
> 
> El Triste


SICK how was the visor made


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

*follow up: a curator from the san diego auto museum called me, he would like to set up a display for pedal cars and strollers in the san diego museum, if you are interested in having your pedal car displayed from june to august let me know. no fee to enter, you wont get any trophy or money, its just for display (some people have asked)
paul
323 371 9696*


----------



## watson rider

CHECK OUT THE NEW ISSUE OF LOWRIDER SCENE TO SEE LILYROSE 62 LAYOUT


----------



## The Scientist

watson rider said:


> View attachment 629020
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW ISSUE OF LOWRIDER SCENE TO SEE LILYROSE 62 LAYOUT


Congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Scientist




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

The Scientist said:


> View attachment 630058


Daaang, just amazing work homie


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST PEDAL CARS*


----------



## The Scientist

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> Daaang, just amazing work homie


Thanks bro


----------



## el peyotero

The Scientist said:


> View attachment 630058


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## untouchable-lac

Gettin the paint on


----------



## untouchable-lac

Getting closer


----------



## EvilCustoms

Lookin good! Going to be sick


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

untouchable-lac said:


> Gettin the paint on


nice work


----------



## danny5.7

nice!


----------



## danny5.7

how much do pedal cars run more or less? i wouldn't mind building one for my son


----------



## 96tein

danny5.7 said:


> how much do pedal cars run more or less? i wouldn't mind building one for my son


Just depends on your wallet really. 
WWW.speedwaymotors.com
Has them raw for around $150 +s&h
then you gotta paint it.
Can get a fiberglass one off eBay for around $200. And up. 
I seen some o.g. ones sell or asking around $1000.
Or if you wanna build full on custom parts paint murals you are looking at a lot more.
I'm at $2kjust in parts so far no chrome engraving paint or anything, that's just parts so far. All said and done I'll be close to $5/$6k


----------



## Justin-Az

danny5.7 said:


> how much do pedal cars run more or less? i wouldn't mind building one for my son


Can buy a instep for about 150 shipped on ebay, then about 300-500 for paint, about 200 for leafing and striping, 200-300 for interior. If you want murals it about 250-300 and engraving about 150 then you gotta rechrome the engraved parts so add another 110-300 for chrome.


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> Just depends on your wallet really.
> WWW.speedwaymotors.com
> Has them raw for around $150 +s&h
> then you gotta paint it.
> Can get a fiberglass one off eBay for around $200. And up.
> I seen some o.g. ones sell or asking around $1000.
> Or if you wanna build full on custom parts paint murals you are looking at a lot more.
> I'm at $2kjust in parts so far no chrome engraving paint or anything, that's just parts so far. All said and done I'll be close to $5/$6k


Im at about 900 on car below still gotta do engraving, chrome and murals.


----------



## untouchable-lac

Next on mine..goldplating and goldleaf


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

I build pedal cars, and it won't be more than $1000 if u go thru me. And that includes:
Pedal car
Paint
Chrome (steering wheel and windshield trim)
Pinstripe 
air brush
And interior....PM ME FOR DETAILS. U can check my workin my topics.


----------



## raiderhater719

Quick question guys can I put metal bumpers on a fiberglass pedal car?? Picked my youngest daughter a pedal car up and was going to order some stuff....bumpers,mirrors steering wheel etc


----------



## DavidVFCC

im about 500 in this one and thats buying the car, paint,engrav,chrome plus interior


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

DavidVFCC said:


> im about 500 in this one and thats buying the car, paint,engrav,chrome plus interior
> View attachment 637587


looking good


----------



## GTColorado

I GOT A SIREN FOR SALE FOR PEDAL CARS SOUNDS JUDT LIKE THE REAL THING TAKES 4 AA batteries hooks up to a toggle switch and give your pedal car that bomb effect hit me up $50 shipped paypal ready


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

GTColorado said:


> I GOT A SIREN FOR SALE FOR PEDAL CARS SOUNDS JUDT LIKE THE REAL THING TAKES 4 AA batteries hooks up to a toggle switch and give your pedal car that bomb effect hit me up $50 shipped paypal ready


Post a pic like to see wat it looks like


----------



## GTColorado

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Post a pic like to see wat it looks like


Text me and ill send u pics and try to send you a video 7194641189


----------



## 78mc

Where can I get a rear axle for a Instep pedal car?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I build pedal cars, and it won't be more than $1000 if u go thru me. And that includes:
> Pedal car
> Paint
> Chrome (steering wheel and windshield trim)
> Pinstripe
> air brush
> And interior....PM ME FOR DETAILS. U can check my workin my topics.


PM Sent


----------



## GTColorado

GTColorado said:


> I GOT A SIREN FOR SALE FOR PEDAL CARS SOUNDS JUDT LIKE THE REAL THING TAKES 4 AA batteries hooks up to a toggle switch and give your pedal car that bomb effect hit me up $50 shipped paypal ready


Sold


----------



## Zitro881

TTT 
Any new cars busted out in Mesa?


----------



## 408models

I FINALLY GOT MY LIL GIRLS PEDAL (PUSH CAR) DONE HANDLE DONE, THANKS TO MY HOMIE WHO HELPED OUT ON THE WELDING FOR THE REAR HANDLE BRACKETS. THE BOTTOM BAR IS JUST TEMPORARY TILL I FUGURE A FASTER DISCONNECT, FOR KNOW I JUST USE A CLEVIS PIN. NEXT WILL BE THE UPHOLSTRY AND MUSIC .


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## The Scientist

https://www.autosportoriginals.com/items/porsche-child-electric-car-3


----------



## jspekdc2

Found this one. Daughter-daddy build.


----------



## Blue94cady

jspekdc2 said:


> Found this one. Daughter-daddy build.


Thats a nice one that one has the bumpers and grill


----------



## jspekdc2

Blue94cady said:


> Thats a nice one that one has the bumpers and grill


Thanks, was very surprised when I got it for 50 bucks.


----------



## Blue94cady

Thats a good price have fun with it


----------



## el peyotero

for sale http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/clt/3806980793.html

local pickup in Portland or will ship but buyer covers shipping. PM me if interested


----------



## chtrone

jspekdc2 said:


> Found this one. Daughter-daddy build.


Gonna b clean for sure, especially for an Eazy Duz it plaque haha


----------



## jspekdc2

chtrone said:


> Gonna b clean for sure, especially for an Eazy Duz it plaque haha


U know....same rules for a plaqued ride...lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Just bought another pedal car just a plain jane superman one its just the body and windshield gonna either slam it with trike wheels and make a garage piece or make a hopper whats the smallest cylinders n pumps do they sell?


----------



## Justin-Az

Blue94cady said:


>


these are both sick


----------



## Blue94cady

Justin-Az said:


> these are both sick


Thank u bro uniques


----------



## Zitro881

Cant wait for "The Return of LIL SHAGGY"


----------



## Zitro881

Justin-Az said:


> these are both sick


Thanks. Much appreciated


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


X94 im here to loko


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> X94 im here to loko


Orale wats up homie how is it going wat new i saw ur caddy its looking bad ass


----------



## Zitro881

So when is the big debut??????????
LA or Fresno???????


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Orale wats up homie how is it going wat new i saw ur caddy its looking bad ass


Thanks bro todo bien working like a mex and u did u get ur parts yet


----------



## Blue94cady

Zitro881 said:


> So when is the big debut??????????
> LA or Fresno???????


No se no esta listo yet


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro todo bien working like a mex and u did u get ur parts yet


I got some bro but still waiting on some taking for ever but itd worth the wait thay do good work


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> I got some bro but still waiting on some taking for ever but itd worth the wait thay do good work


Simon good work takes time


----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone have a pic of the pedal car this seat went into? I love the seat but want to see how it looks in the pedal car.


----------



## Blue94cady

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone have a pic of the pedal car this seat went into? I love the seat but want to see how it looks in the pedal car.


Thats choptops seat


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone have a pic of the pedal car this seat went into? I love the seat but want to see how it looks in the pedal car.


i dont have any pics yet bro still puting it together i will put pics soon


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Thats choptops seat


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sgtsiko1

mtl city said:


> :0


Whats the names of this type of pedal cars


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest so cal original police pedal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest so cal police original


----------



## lowdude13

andrews pedal car!!latins finest b.c.


----------



## crazzyd77

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 656787
> andrews pedal car!!latins finest b.c.


Very nice!!


----------



## liljoker

just finish my first pedal car for my 2 years daughter


----------



## EVIL91

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone have a pic of the pedal car this seat went into? I love the seat but want to see how it looks in the pedal car.


I seen in person ??


----------



## Zitro881

Ttt


----------



## GUS 650

Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest so cal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

had my kids car out today for sum wack ass show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## David831

MOSTHATED CC said:


> had my kids car out today for sum wack ass show


Any one knw who cuts the frn part


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

David831 said:


> Any one knw who cuts the frn part


whats ur question??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## GUS 650

GUS 650 said:


> Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## Tin-Tin

MOSTHATED CC said:


> had my kids car out today for sum wack ass show


real nice bro like the paint job


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Tin-Tin said:


> real nice bro like the paint job


thanx


----------



## Bees

you still got the bodies for sale?


----------



## Bees

Hey, I am based in Sydney, Australia and am desperately trying to get a pedal car for my sons birthday in 5 months. Can anybody point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Bees said:


> Hey, I am based in Sydney, Australia and am desperately trying to get a pedal car for my sons birthday in 5 months. Can anybody point me in the right direction? Thanks


ebay


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

*Boulevard Aces Car Club*

Blvd Aces " Big Mikes " pedal car, custom painted flake by Jarod Frannea and engraving by Precision Engraving .


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

Blvd Aces Dallas, Texas


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Justin-Az

Got my daughters pedal car back from Macyvers Customs today, still needs to be cleared but below or pics of the desert scene, back, front and sides


----------



## INKEDUP

That looks nice justin! Hope to see it in vegas


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


> Got my daughters pedal car back from Macyvers Customs today, still needs to be cleared but below or pics of the desert scene, back, front and sides


:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> That looks nice justin! Hope to see it in vegas


Thanks man, Im not sure itll be done in time for vegas though. Just ordered hotstuff seat for it and still waiting on the engraving.


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks man, Im not sure itll be done in time for vegas though. Just ordered hotstuff seat for it and still waiting on the engraving.


It makes me wanna go crazy on my kids pedal car but I'm trying to keep it simple with style!
Might have to look for another one to fix it all up!
R u taking the C.A pedal car to Vegas?


----------



## Justin-Az

Not sure what CA pedal car is but if your talking about the Captain America one, its not mine, it belongs to Lincoln Sal, Not sure if hes taking it to vegas or not though. If it was mine Id take it though.


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> Not sure what CA pedal car is but if your talking about the Captain America one, its not mine, it belongs to Lincoln Sal, Not sure if hes taking it to vegas or not though. If it was mine Id take it though.


Yeah that one for some reason I thought it was yours
I'm doing my sons step by step I will take it to Vegas as is


----------



## GTColorado

NEED HELP !!! im missing a pedal arm and pedal for a pedal car i jusst picked up.anyone have an extra laying around pm asap thanks


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT

*WILL BE FOR SALE WHEN I SPRAY CLEAR.............. LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY, SANTA ANA $250.00 *


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 664495


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

my new toy/project I picked up today at a show I attended. it was a raffle PC. I won two but did not hear my number on the second one lol. not a bad starter for $20. in tickets... bombs away still in progress as well.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

That's hella cool you won that, when's the last time you won a prize?!


----------



## Clown Confusion

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> That's hella cool you won that, when's the last time you won a prize?!


marcos i can finely say i beat hellboy lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Lol


----------



## INKEDUP

96tein said:


> my new toy/project I picked up today at a show I attended. it was a raffle PC. I won two but did not hear my number on the second one lol. not a bad starter for $20. in tickets... bombs away still in progress as well.


That's a nice pedal car!


----------



## INKEDUP

My sons pedal car got its seat done red leather


----------



## 96tein

Clown Confusion said:


> marcos i can finely say i beat hellboy lol


you took. bos at the norcal showlast year though as well.


----------



## 96tein

a couple more pics


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

96tein said:


> my new toy/project I picked up today at a show I attended. it was a raffle PC. I won two but did not hear my number on the second one lol. not a bad starter for $20. in tickets... bombs away still in progress as well.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

96tein said:


> a couple more pics


Those pics are way better than the ones you sent me.....you don't need to change much just the steering and wheels I would say


----------



## 96tein

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Those pics are way better than the ones you sent me.....you don't need to change much just the steering and wheels I would say


yeah steering drive line wheels and patterns/stripping.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

96tein said:


> yeah steering drive line wheels and patterns/stripping.


Yup just a little Cosmetics


----------



## MARINATE

Ttt


----------



## dodgers_fan

Does any one have a hood hood emblem for sale


----------



## 96tein

dodgers_fan said:


> Does any one have a hood hood emblem for sale


what style hood ornaments you looking for seen a. couple on eBay last night. also speedwaymotors.com
search pedal cars


----------



## GUS 650

Anyone interested in selling a pedal car?


----------



## dodgers_fan

96tein said:


> what style hood ornaments you looking for seen a. couple on eBay last night. also speedwaymotors.com
> search pedal cars[/QUOTE thanks bro


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

96tein said:


> my new toy/project I picked up today at a show I attended. it was a raffle PC. I won two but did not hear my number on the second one lol. not a bad starter for $20. in tickets... bombs away still in progress as well.



thats clean. my boy 1 last year. it was winner of the build off also. 

:banghead: i missed the show this year.

do you got pictures of the other pedal cars that they were raffleling off ?


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Amahury760

MemberS only cc. 38timez Japan magazine


----------



## INKEDUP

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc. 38timez Japan magazine


Looks good homie!


----------



## MARINATE

Word is shaggy is busting out a new toy? Heard its hard as fuck! Can't wait to see it shaggy! Pc to the top!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

MARINATE said:


> Word is shaggy is busting out a new toy? Heard its hard as fuck! Can't wait to see it shaggy! Pc to the top!


----------



## Zitro881

The new one blows LiL Shaggy's Toy out of the water 
Innovative. 
Pushing limits again. 
Uniques TTT


----------



## 96tein

Zitro881 said:


> The new one blows LiL Shaggy's Toy out of the water
> Innovative.
> Pushing limits again.
> Uniques TTT


hell yeah I'm already knowing lol cause me and him been swapping ideas hahahahaa :thumbsup:


----------



## Zitro881

96tein said:


> hell yeah I'm already knowing lol cause me and him been swapping ideas hahahahaa :thumbsup:


Yup
How you been?


----------



## Blue94cady

:shh:


----------



## 96tein

Zitro881 said:


> Yup
> How you been?


doing good bud how about yourself.? will you be in l.a. this weekend coming up. 

Shaggy call me


----------



## Zitro881

96tein said:


> doing good bud how about yourself.? will you be in l.a. this weekend coming up.
> 
> Shaggy call me


Been busy with work and my kids
My older boy playing football so it takes a lot of time 
Jesse's Toy is at the Automotive museum in San Diego until September 
So it kinda worked out cuz I probably couldn't take it out much this summer.
So no I won't be at LA next weekend.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## Zitro881

Congrats to my brother Shaggy and Lil Shaggy for their feature in LRM this month
Well deserved 
Uniques TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Zitro881 said:


> The new one blows LiL Shaggy's Toy out of the water
> Innovative.
> Pushing limits again.
> Uniques TTT


pix???


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Conrats lil shaggy


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks carnal u going to LA for torres


----------



## 78mc

Congrats Lil shaggy!!
See you guys in LA..


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks mike see u there carnal


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Still waiting on parts bro but i do want to go cheak the show out wen are u seting up friday


----------



## Blue94cady

On sat i set up then go to fonzy to get some new ink


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Thats cool bro may be i will get lucky and get my kids parts by friday i saw the pics last year a lot of cool car and bikes and pc


----------



## 78mc

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks mike see u there carnal


----------



## Blue94cady

Did u pre reg


----------



## Wicked95

Blue94cady said:


>


Congrats homeboy!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

Gracias


----------



## Amahury760

My nephews pedal car. MemberS only [email protected]
The Lowrider legends automotive museum in San Diego


----------



## MARINATE

Congratulations shaggy


----------



## Vm0m0

Amahury760 said:


> My nephews pedal car. MemberS only [email protected]
> The Lowrider legends automotive museum in San Diego


 nice tricycle homie


----------



## Lunas64

CONGRATS LIL SHAGGY!


----------



## Blue94cady

Lunas64 said:


> CONGRATS LIL SHAGGY!


Thanks bro


----------



## elBombero

im in search of a pedal car any year Impala, HMU
View attachment 669132
View attachment 669133


----------



## Amahury760

Vm0m0 said:


> nice tricycle homie


Thanks ?


----------



## el peyotero

Amahury760 said:


> My nephews pedal car. MemberS only [email protected]
> The Lowrider legends automotive museum in San Diego


 you got any more pics from the museum? looks nice homie


----------



## Amahury760

EL MESKALERO
MEMBERS only minis 
New edition


----------



## watson rider

I got a Mercedes benns pedal car its a replica of an 80s mercedes its metatal in og cdition perfect for a dubb stily biuld $100 or trade for girls low low bike im in watsonville ca no shiping pic up only 831 707 8173 hit me up if interested


----------



## Justin-Az

The engaved parts for my daughters pink pedal car, wheels being chromed now. Next up is custom pedals and bars , chroming complete under carriage and maybe somehow adding a ipod touch to it.


----------



## 78mc

Justin-Az said:


> The engaved parts for my daughters pink pedal car, wheels being chromed now. Next up is custom pedals and bars , chroming complete under carriage and maybe somehow adding a ipod touch to it.


Nice....


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> The engaved parts for my daughters pink pedal car, wheels being chromed now. Next up is custom pedals and bars , chroming complete under carriage and maybe somehow adding a ipod touch to it.


Nice!!! I'm glad u went traditional with spokes bro!


----------



## Joost....

:around:


----------



## Blue94cady

Joost.... said:


> :around:


Thats one clean wheel and tire :0


----------



## 78mc

Joost.... said:


> :around:


hno::thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2

78mc said:


> hno::thumbsup:


Damn.... Where can u buy these at? Sick wheel and tire


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I wanna see what those wheels look like on a pedal car


----------



## Justin-Az

My daughters pc wheels chromed.


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> My daughters pc wheels chromed.


They look sick brother!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> They look sick brother!!!


Thanks man, Cadillac Jay did a good job on them.


----------



## INKEDUP

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks man, Cadillac Jay did a good job on them.


Yes he did!!!! And u did as well by choosing spokes


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> Yes he did!!!! And u did as well by choosing spokes


Thanks man, I have to put a new tire on one wheel, it broke when putting them on so Ill be trying tire boiling soon, just waiting on the new wheel to get here from radio flyer.


----------



## Mr.Brown

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks man, I have to put a new tire on one wheel, it broke when putting them on so Ill be trying tire boiling soon, just waiting on the new wheel to get here from radio flyer.


 How do u dismount the tire from the wheel? I have a set for my sons pedal car and I would like to chrome the wheel. Is it difficult to dismount and mount?


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Brown said:


> How do u dismount the tire from the wheel? I have a set for my sons pedal car and I would like to chrome the wheel. Is it difficult to dismount and mount?


I haven't done it myself yet , the engraver took the tires off and remounted them. He said you just boil water, put the wheel in for 30 minutes so it softens the rubber then take it out of pot wearing gloves, use a small flat head screwdriver under the tire and slide it off. He said to put it on you boil the tire and stretch it on. he said it wasn't that hard to do. Ill be trying it myself once my other set of radio flyer wheels arrive, ill let you know how hard it was to accomplish.


----------



## Justin-Az

Saw this pedal car on facebook and wanted to post pic here, its one of sickest pedal cars Ive seen. If you go to facebook pedal car group theres allot more pictures of it.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Thanks justin AZ for posting up my lil girls pc


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Thanks justin AZ for posting up my lil girls pc


No problem. Its a sick pc.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

I saw ur seat bro looks bad ass


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Chop Top said:


> I saw ur seat bro looks bad ass


Thanks man.


----------



## Justin-Az

My daughters new seat for her desert rose pedal car.


----------



## Mr.Brown

Justin-Az said:


> I haven't done it myself yet , the engraver took the tires off and remounted them. He said you just boil water, put the wheel in for 30 minutes so it softens the rubber then take it out of pot wearing gloves, use a small flat head screwdriver under the tire and slide it off. He said to put it on you boil the tire and stretch it on. he said it wasn't that hard to do. Ill be trying it myself once my other set of radio flyer wheels arrive, ill let you know how hard it was to accomplish.


 thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

looks sikk maybe one day I get to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDUP

It is badass definitely the best pedal car out there right noe


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> looks sikk maybe one day I get to see it in person :biggrin:


 cavron i will make shur u will see it soon u going to the reider game on friday


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

INKEDUP said:


> It is badass definitely the best pedal car out there right noe


thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## el peyotero

bad ass pc!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

el peyotero said:


> bad ass pc!


Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az

My Daughters Desert-Rose


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Justin-Az said:


> My Daughters Desert-Rose


Its aite.... hahahaha


----------



## rubene1987

my sons pedal car "el pitufo" 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rubene1987

This is my daughters car almost done with it. just finished the paint myself with thehelp of an uncle. its all chrome undies and engraved sterringwheel and lenses custom bumpers and mufflers. and rimz. name of it "La Reina del sur" queen of the south. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

looks killer damn the competition is sick


----------



## Lownslow302

Its a project the tire is separate, the centercap hides the retainer.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Lownslow302 said:


> Its a project the tire is separate, the centercap hides the retainer.


I like....


----------



## growmaster4

Lownslow302 said:


> Its a project the tire is separate, the centercap hides the retainer.


Should say supreme in the middle


----------



## Lownslow302

growmaster4 said:


> Should say supreme in the middle


thats not even close to a Supreme.


----------



## Lownslow302

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I like....


If it picks up i might make more of an effort. i did draw a 72 spoke dayton but it would be too much of a pain in the ass to make it work for a pedal car.


----------



## sittingonchrome602

INKEDUP said:


> They look sick brother!!!


Nice


----------



## sittingonchrome602

look good


----------



## Joost....




----------



## Lownslow302

Joost.... said:


>


Nice


----------



## Joost....

Thanks, theyre roughly 3.5 inch, 60 spoke handmade aluminum wheels with stainless steel spokes in a 72 spoke dayton pattern.


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Brown said:


> thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


My radio flyer wheels came in mail today and I got the tires off and back on, it was really simple, just heated it up in boiling water then pryed it off with a screwdriver, didn't hurt the tires at all.


----------



## Mr.Brown

Justin-Az said:


> My radio flyer wheels came in mail today and I got the tires off and back on, it was really simple, just heated it up in boiling water then pryed it off with a screwdriver, didn't hurt the tires at all.


 thanks for all the info. Once I finish building the frame I'll try to dismount the tires so I can have the rims chrome plated.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Joost.... said:


> Thanks, theyre roughly 3.5 inch, 60 spoke handmade aluminum wheels with stainless steel spokes in a 72 spoke dayton pattern.


so u selling them like producing and what wuld something like that cost


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Finally Finished my Pedal Car Build!


----------



## furby714

dam if they go in production lmk ill get some


Lownslow302 said:


> Its a project the tire is separate, the centercap hides the retainer.


----------



## notoriouscc

Joost.... said:


>


Where can I buy these????


----------



## notoriouscc

?????


----------



## Firefly

Nowhere, they were custom made. You can always ask Joost to make you a set, but know that the hours involved don't exactly make this a cheap set of wheels. We did this just to do it.


----------



## green machine

d1ulove2h8 said:


> Finally Finished my Pedal Car Build!
> 
> View attachment 683285


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Zitro881

TTT 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## necc66

Joost.... said:


>


Are those real pedal car spokes and were can I get them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

necc66 said:


> Are those real pedal car spokes and were can I get them


please read a few posts above yours all the answers are right in front of u thank u management


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey I got a pedal car for sale $200 needs a lil work hit me up for pics


----------



## Justin-Az

my daughters display for her Desert Rose pedal car


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


> my daughters display for her Desert Rose pedal car


:thumbsup:looking good


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:looking good


Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## 1975 VERT

NOT A PEDAL CAR, BUT I ALWAYS POST MY WORK ON HERE....:rimshot:


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## EVIL91

1975 VERT said:


>


Bad ass ttt


----------



## 1975 VERT

EVIL91 said:


> Bad ass ttt


THANKS BRO! :h5:


----------



## cordova13

My kids toys


----------



## cordova13

View attachment 785137

My kids toys


----------



## 1975 VERT

HERE'S A OTHER ONE I JUST DID? WE BE FOR SALE WHEN DONE! SANTA ANA, CALIFORNIA


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## Tin-Tin

cordova13 said:


> View attachment 785137
> 
> My kids toys
> View attachment 785145


nice homie


----------



## Rojo909

Looking for a pedal car send what u have 1(909)496-6282


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


>


----------



## cordova13

Tin-Tin said:


> nice homie


Thanks homie.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

1975 VERT said:


>


How much


----------



## Lunas64

VEGAS 2013


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Lunas64 said:


> VEGAS 2013


*looking good mr luna thats a sick ass pedal car love the mods u guys did to it *


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> How much


NOT FOR SALE BRO... I JUST SPRAYED/PAINTED THE PATTERNS!


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## arturo lopez

el borrachito making history


----------



## Tintaz Auto Art

1960 impala we just did! Should be coming out on Lowrider mag next month! E-mail me [email protected] or text me for quotes or bookings on custom paint! (714)457-1663 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

My daughters Desert Rose.


----------



## The Scientist

Lownslow302 said:


> If it picks up i might make more of an effort. i did draw a 72 spoke dayton but it would be too much of a pain in the ass to make it work for a pedal car.


B.S.- I already did it and it's not a pain in the ass to make it work. You're just lazy.


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


>


:thumbsup:*looking good bro*


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:*looking good bro*


 Thanks Mr. Chop Top, still waiting on the pedals, side view mirrors, steering wheel and bumpers.


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY

JUST PASSIN BY TO SHOW A LIL WORK I DID 59 PEDAL CAR MAJESTICS HP


----------



## INKEDUP

Looking good homie!! Digging the color!


----------



## Clown'n62

1962 Impala flaked out lime green shell for sale in Orange Co. area. hit me up 5623102227 $600 obo _1_


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

The Scientist said:


> B.S.- I already did it and it's not a pain in the ass to make it work. You're just lazy.
> 
> View attachment 833882


Nice


----------



## EVIL91




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az

EVIL91 said:


> View attachment 842881


----------



## The Scientist

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nice


Thanks bro!


----------



## PELON_79MC




----------



## PELON_79MC

Lunas64 said:


> Finally able to post here!!
> 
> Tianas "Blue Moon"


HOW DO YOU PUT A CONTINENTAL KIT AND SMALL BUMPER ON THE REAR IT LIKE THIS PEDAL CAR BY FAR MOST I LIKE


----------



## Amahury760

My nephews pedal car @ the city of Lynwood toy drive
MemberS only cc San Diego


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Amahury760 said:


> My nephews pedal car @ the city of Lynwood toy drive
> MemberS only cc San Diego


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

Amahury760 said:


> My nephews pedal car @ the city of Lynwood toy drive
> MemberS only cc San Diego


THATS CLEAN..


----------



## Lunas64

PELON_79MC said:


> HOW DO YOU PUT A CONTINENTAL KIT AND SMALL BUMPER ON THE REAR IT LIKE THIS PEDAL CAR BY FAR MOST I LIKE


My boy from Showtime Kustom in Phx az did the fabrication for this pedal car. It also has removable cruiser skirts he fabricated.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

PELON_79MC said:


>


:h5:looking good


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


thanks bro that came out bad ass my kid love it


----------



## Lunas64

oneofakind said:


>


Badass!! Hands down Top PC!!


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Lunas64 said:


> Badass!! Hands down Top PC!!


thank u Mr Luna


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


>


that clean bro looking good


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


EL TUKA :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Chop Top said:


> that clean bro looking good


 Thanks Mr. Choptop.


----------



## EVIL91

oneofakind said:


>


Thanks for the shoot of my lil yogis EL TUKA


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

EVIL91 said:


> Thanks for the shoot of my lil yogis EL TUKA


Man Id Like To Buy That


----------



## EVIL91

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> Man Id Like To Buy That


iF the price is right ;-)lol anything possible


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

EVIL91 said:


> iF the price is right ;-)lol anything possible


How much


----------



## EVIL91

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> How much


Really not for sale but at the end if price is right anything can be possible bro ;-) lol


----------



## EVIL91

oneofakind said:


>


Sobrinas car looking good like always TTMFT


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## Dee Luxe

oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>


These are hot. :worship:


----------



## EVIL91

oneofakind said:


>


EL TUKA TTMFT


----------



## ESClassic

I jus found out this past weekend that ima be havin a little one. I'm crazy excited!

Always wanted to build a pedal car, jus because, but never had a reason to. Now I got one and I'm Tryna build one startin in December. I've been lookin in this thread gettin info. Anyone have a quic link on a build for a 62 impala pedal car, how to put it on a frame, what frame, how to connect tricycle wheels and have the extended arms look?

My bad on the "new guy" questions, I'm jus Tryna get the info fast a


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Lunas64

MARINATE said:


>


Congrats to you and the kids on the LRM Spread. We deserved. Paced the way for lots of Az pedal cars.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

MARINATE said:


>


congrats bro salio chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## silverseven

Any pedal cars for sale in la area need a gift for my nephew on the way 213-401-8003


----------



## jevries

SICK!!! Right there!:thumbsup:



Joost.... said:


> :around:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

oneofakind said:


>


bad ass pic them pcs look sick:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

for sale pm for info


----------



## PELON_79MC

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5:looking good


 THANKS 



MARINATE said:


>


NICE


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Looking For 59 impala


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> Looking For 59 impala


They normally sell fiberglass bodies on ebay


----------



## Justin-Az

Engraved Parts For Sale:


----------



## INKEDUP

Pm me prices


----------



## Justin-Az

New steering wheel and side view mirrors on Desert Rose.


----------



## DALLAS-G

Justin-Az said:


> Engraved Parts For Sale:


Pm me prices homie


----------



## Wicked95

Justin-Az said:


> Engraved Parts For Sale:  http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q483/Justin-
> Az/wheel2_zpseacda227.jpg


I will take the wheels let me know the price ASAP.


----------



## Justin-Az

Selling the wheels for 400 and the other parts for 250 or 600 for all, prices include shipping.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They normally sell fiberglass bodies on ebay


ICouldnt Find Them.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> ICouldnt Find Them.


Keep checking they pop up there


----------



## arturo lopez

el borrachito


----------



## ESClassic

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They normally sell fiberglass bodies on ebay


do they mount right up to any pedal car frame, or do you have to modify it?


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> Selling the wheels for 400 and the other parts for 250 or 600 for all, prices include shipping.


 All parts sold


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


>


 This pedal car is currently in new mexico being muraled out, the theme will be girls, dice , money, cards etc. Also, Hotstuff is currently making a display and seat for it. Next stop will be Krazy Kutting where itll receive all custom cut parts.


----------



## Dee Luxe

Love the new parts justin :thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy

This is bad ass love the gold


----------



## genuinechevy

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

ESClassic said:


> do they mount right up to any pedal car frame, or do you have to modify it?


That I'm unsure of


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## 956chevy

anyone know where i can get the headlights for a pedal car


----------



## Justin-Az

My sons black cherry pedal car is now all wetsanded and ready to be airbrushed by Aaron Gonzales. The theme will be girls and below is a pic of what will be the first girl put on the pedal car. The airbrushing will be done in black and white and then candied over.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


> My sons black cherry pedal car is now all wetsanded and ready to be airbrushed by Aaron Gonzales. The theme will be girls and below is a pic of what will be the first girl put on the pedal car. The airbrushing will be done in black and white and then candied over.


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*
My Monster *


----------



## 96tein

Justin-Az said:


> My sons black cherry pedal car is now all wetsanded and ready to be airbrushed by Aaron Gonzales. The theme will be girls and below is a pic of what will be the first girl put on the pedal car. The airbrushing will be done in black and white and then candied over.


 nice hey gets down, i am going to have him spray another frame i am working on here pretty soon.


----------



## 96tein

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 936546
> View attachment 936554
> *
> My Monster *


 congratulations G well deserved, I'll make those pages some day myself haha


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

96tein said:


> congratulations G well deserved, I'll make those pages some day myself haha


thanks bro congrats to u to on the low rider scene


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 936546
> View attachment 936554
> *
> My Monster *


 Congratulations, I got magazine today and your pc looks sik in it.


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> nice hey gets down, i am going to have him spray another frame i am working on here pretty soon.





Mr.Chop Top said:


> looking good :thumbsup:


 Thanks, Yeah Aaron gets down.


----------



## Lunas64

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 936546
> View attachment 936554
> *
> My Monster *


Ahhhhhh Yeaaaaaa! Congrats Loco!


----------



## Justin-Az

Aaron started the airbrushing now, the face is only 2x2 but looks detailed, cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## Justin-Az

Not yet done, Aaron is going to add money to sides etc.  http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/Justin-Az/media/airbrush4_zps5be8a5d9.jpg.html


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

That's nice the seat is too high just my opinion


----------



## Justin-Az

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That's nice the seat is too high just my opinion


 Yeah some people dont like the tall seats, though it looks better on person


----------



## rubene1987

Need help guys anyone know if this pc is og or Repo? has stickers n serial number. If its Og keeping it that way if its repo want to fix it. anyone know?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

ttt


----------



## boneyardkustomz

Almost finished. I was surprised when the wheels were coming off the ground!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

boneyardkustomz said:


> Almost finished. I was surprised when the wheels were coming off the ground!!!


 nice, is it bags or what? theres a guy here in phoenix building one now with full suspension (custom a-arms etc) and hydraulics. I haven't seen it in person though , just a few pics of the suspension.


----------



## boneyardkustomz

No its a morris wiper motor with 24 volts up it! See how long it lasts! I had pics somewhere around here I thought it was in here but there must be another pc thread


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

boneyardkustomz said:


> No its a morris wiper motor with 24 volts up it! See how long it lasts! I had pics somewhere around here I thought it was in here but there must be another pc thread


Yours is posted in pedal car fest in post your rides section


----------



## Justin-Az

ttt


----------



## rubene1987

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rubene1987

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rubene1987

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Justin-Az

ttt


----------



## Amahury760

My brothers pedal car. In the new lrm


----------



## Justin-Az

Congrats , saw it in LRM. That paint job is sick


----------



## Amahury760

Justin-Az said:


> Congrats , saw it in LRM. That paint job is sick


Thanks


----------



## oneofakind

Amahury760 said:


> My brothers pedal car. In the new lrm


NICE AMAHURY YOUR CLUB LOOKIN GOOD...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Amahury760 said:


> My brothers pedal car. In the new lrm


congrats bro looking good


----------



## Amahury760

oneofakind said:


> NICE AMAHURY YOUR CLUB LOOKIN GOOD...


Thanks


----------



## Amahury760

Mr.Chop Top said:


> congrats bro looking good


Thanks bro


----------



## MARINATE

Congrats! Dueces looks good!!


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## 66Caddykid

Anyone know where to get those wire wheels I've seen on impala pedal car in the latest issue of lowrider? And will the pedal car still function with those wheels? They're kinda like trike wheels but seem bigger.


----------



## 96tein

66Caddykid said:


> Anyone know where to get those wire wheels I've seen on impala pedal car in the latest issue of lowrider? And will the pedal car still function with those wheels? They're kinda like trike wheels but seem bigger.


Radioflyer.com
They are the tricycle wheels and yes still functional. They are $5. Each


----------



## Justin-Az

66Caddykid said:


> Anyone know where to get those wire wheels I've seen on impala pedal car in the latest issue of lowrider? And will the pedal car still function with those wheels? They're kinda like trike wheels but seem bigger.


 You can chrome them too, just have to boil the tires


----------



## 1975 VERT

HERE'S A OTHER ONE I'M PAINTING FOR A CUSTOMER!!! ALMOST DONE!:rimshot:


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## EL RAIDER

1975 VERT said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66Caddykid

Thanks for that info I think they look sweet on pedal cars. Gonna start on doing a pedal car up for my son. I got a few years yet though.


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

*El Triste*


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

El Borrachito


----------



## Justin-Az

Got some work taking place with DESERT ROSE, have the underneath parts being chromed and a airbrushed signboard being made.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

for sale done by carlos salas


----------



## rubene1987

gnna paint the escalade power wheel this week. Kandy ,Flake,Patterns and all stay tuned


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 1030394
> View attachment 1030402
> for sale done by carlos salas


*sold sold sold *


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## LIL_KNIGHTOWL

Any pedals cars for sale near el Paso tx


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Justin-Az said:


> You can chrome them too, just have to boil the tires


 I didn't have to boil my tires off. my chrome did them just like that. he said since they are solid in the middle there is no need


----------



## Justin-Az

d1ulove2h8 said:


> I didn't have to boil my tires off. my chrome did them just like that. he said since they are solid in the middle there is no need


 I had heard you could chrome them with tires on but wasn't sure if true or not. I boiled mine to remove the tires.


----------



## Justin-Az

Whos going to show their pedal car at the Glendale AZ LRM Show?


----------



## rubene1987

Justin-Az said:


> Whos going to show their pedal car at the Glendale AZ LRM Show?


el pitufo and la reina del sur will b there Aztlan cc Mexicali. with the kandy green power wheel escalade


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

My Sons Pedal Car,Nothing Fancy Yet,Has Working Headlights,Leds Underneath Dash,And Seat,Door Panels,And Seat Are Wrapped


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

can anyone point me in the direction to where I can get new rubber tires for a small bike radio flyer tires look like these pm me info please


----------



## rubene1987

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> can anyone point me in the direction to where I can get new rubber tires for a small bike radio flyer tires look like these pm me info please


radioflyer.com there 5$ each plus shipping. go under replacement parts for trikes


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

rubene1987 said:


> radioflyer.com there 5$ each plus shipping. go under replacement parts for trikes
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT

I KNOW ITS NOT A PEDAL CAR.... BUT HERES A SKATEBOARD I DID.....:rimshot:


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTMFT *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> can anyone point me in the direction to where I can get new rubber tires for a small bike radio flyer tires look like these pm me info please


:h5:


----------



## ChevyRider82

Justin-Az said:


> Whos going to show their pedal car at the Glendale AZ LRM Show?


Brown Society will be there with 2


----------



## Justin-Az

Got the chromed undies on DESERT ROSE today, thanks to Krazy Kutting for doing the chrome. I also ordered a custom v-bracket and little jackstand for it and Aaron Gonzales is making it a airbrushed signboard. Once it all comes together all thatll be left is audio visual.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mY COLLECTION SO FAR. HAD 8 MORE BUT TIMES WERE TOUGH


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2 more to the collection


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## rubene1987

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1975 VERT

rubene1987 said:


> View attachment 1134921
> 
> View attachment 1134929
> 
> View attachment 1134937
> 
> View attachment 1134945
> 
> View attachment 1134953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


NICE... :thumbsup:


----------



## rubene1987

Justin-Az said:


> Got the chromed undies on DESERT ROSE today, thanks to Krazy Kutting for doing the chrome. I also ordered a custom v-bracket and little jackstand for it and Aaron Gonzales is making it a airbrushed signboard. Once it all comes together all thatll be left is audio visual.











desert rose street . one block from the crib. u interested justin? might disapear soon


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ariztlan

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## Justin-Az

rubene1987 said:


> View attachment 1145433
> 
> 
> desert rose street . one block from the crib. u interested justin? might disapear soon
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App.


. That's cool


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

Looking good brother! I hope I get to see it at the super show!


----------



## 1975 VERT

JUST FINISHED THIS!


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Trying to finish this one for a customer.....


----------



## rubene1987

who were the winners at the mesa show?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Justin-Az

rubene1987 said:


> who were the winners at the mesa show?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 The Dora Pedal car with evil clowns won the show, Im not sure who got second and third. I thought it would be Nightmare b4 Christmas, Skittles and maybe the Lion King pedal car. Was allot of nice pedal cars there.


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az

I cant take credits for the pics, Lincoln Sal took the pics.


----------



## rubene1987

anyone know who did the paint job on the lion king pedal car? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


>


:thumbsup:thats very nice


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


>


:h5: THE BIG M LOOKING GOOD CARNAL


----------



## Justin-Az

My daughters Desert Rose at the Glendale lrm show, didn't place but daughter got new ideas what she wants to do to it.


----------



## hcat54

Good stuff! Makes me want to build one for my boy.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


> My daughters Desert Rose at the Glendale lrm show, didn't place but daughter got new ideas what she wants to do to it.


:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


>


 pics don't do this one justice, the paint job on it was sick.


----------



## Lunas64

Can some one post pics of the pedals that placed At the Az Super ShowThx


----------



## Justin-Az

Lunas64 said:


> Can some one post pics of the pedals that placed At the Az Super ShowThx


 Mr. Luna Im not sure who got second or third, was wondering also but I know the Dora one got 1st.


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:rimshot:


----------



## INKEDUP

"EL CENTENARIO" ready for upgrades


----------



## hcat54

Finally scored one at Pomona today.


----------



## Justin-Az

Justin-Az said:


> My daughters Desert Rose at the Glendale lrm show, didn't place but daughter got new ideas what she wants to do to it.


 My daughters Desert Rose is going under a makeover, having a 8x8 display and turntable made now, up next will be stereo, neon lights, engraving , 2-tone plating, repaint sides and add new murals.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


> My daughters Desert Rose is going under a makeover, having a 8x8 display and turntable made now, up next will be stereo, neon lights, engraving , 2-tone plating, repaint sides and add new murals.


:thumbsup: u going to la or vegas or fresno


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup: u going to la or vegas or fresno


 Trying to get it done in time for Vegas but not sure.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


> Trying to get it done in time for Vegas but not sure.


that will be cool if u got it done for vegas looking good


----------



## rubene1987

i little tuck aint never hurt anyone


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Justin-Az

Desert Rose windshield, side views, pedals, pedal bars, bumpers, steering wheel, wheels, hood ornament and vbracket all taken off and ready for engraving. -


----------



## 1975 VERT

*FOR SALE $600.00 (ORANGE COUNTY)




























































*


----------



## 1975 VERT

*FOR SALE $600.00 (ORANGE COUNTY)*​


----------



## EVIL91

Justin-Az said:


> Desert Rose windshield, side views, pedals, pedal bars, bumpers, steering wheel, wheels, hood ornament and vbracket all taken off and ready for engraving. -


Nice y didn't u do it the first time homie


----------



## Justin-Az

EVIL91 said:


> Nice y didn't u do it the first time homie


Good question , looking back I wish I would have done it to start with


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*time to wake up mya monster get her redy for some shows*


----------



## EVIL91

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 1185274
> *time to wake up mya monster get her redy for some shows*


Yes it time for her to come out TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 1185274
> *time to wake up mya monster get her redy for some shows*


Listo para los angeles torres compa &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Listo para los angeles torres compa &#55357;&#56841;


no se compa maybe the shows are to close together its la fresno and vegas will see if i have time at work to take off


----------



## Blue94cady

Orale im going to torres and fresno i vegas bueno si ay tiempo lol


----------



## Blue94cady

Siempre no saves loko pero siempre llegas lol ai te miro lol


----------



## EVIL91

Blue94cady said:


> Siempre no saves loko pero siempre llegas lol ai te miro lol


Lol ;-)


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Orale im going to torres and fresno i vegas bueno si ay tiempo lol


:thumbsup: orale its going to be good shows


----------



## EL RAIDER

Mr.Chop Top said:


> no se compa maybe the shows are to close together its la fresno and vegas will see if i have time at work to take off


ay te wacho en Fresno wey save me a spot


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> ay te wacho en Fresno wey save me a spot


Simon we need that AC stop.agin


----------



## candygrnblzr

Some kandy bases my first time doing patterns need some feed back....still adding fades and other patterns


----------



## rubene1987

candygrnblzr said:


> Some kandy bases my first time doing patterns need some feed back....still adding fades and other patterns
> View attachment 1187394



kandys look good . patterns are too sjmple n straight but if its ur first time not bad at all





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## candygrnblzr

Here's some fades I just did this morning I call them peacock feathers


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

candygrnblzr said:


> Here's some fades I just did this morning I call them peacock feathers
> View attachment 1187954


:thumbsup:looks good homie


----------



## candygrnblzr

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:looks good homie


 thanks big dawg


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:h5:


----------



## candygrnblzr




----------



## boxer239

Does anybody a good website on pedal car parts? Or is there any for


----------



## leo

Can anyone tell me about this pedal car? I have seen the body many times but I have yet to see a front end like the one I have,


----------



## 96tein

Leo.

It looks like a fire chief not quite sure if it is an amf fire chief but has alot of the look


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

leo said:


> Can anyone tell me about this pedal car? I have seen the body many times but I have yet to see a front end like the one I have,


:thumbsup:


----------



## candygrnblzr




----------



## MARINATE

I got a engraved windshield piece for sale. On me I can email you pics


----------



## twotimecandy

MARINATE said:


> I got a engraved windshield piece for sale. On me I can email you pics


Pm sent


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up raza


----------



## MARINATE

FOR SALE


----------



## lowlife83

$$$..??


----------



## MARINATE

200.00 OBO PRICE IS NOT FIRM


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


>


looks good homie see u in vegas or fresno now thats its done :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

Wish i had updates, but the body is super rusted out under the original paint (kinda expected on 60 year old pedal car) and parts are still sitting with engraver. Trying to get to a powder coat shop that has an acid tank. Hope to have progress soon


----------



## Justin-Az

I have a question, I know allot of people use the bike lights for headlights, my question is hoiw hard are they to install and can it be done after pedal car is painted?


----------



## EVIL91

:roflmao::rofl::drama:


----------



## EVIL91

Tttt


----------



## Justin-Az

Mr.Chop Top said:


> looks good homie see u in vegas or fresno now thats its done :thumbsup:


 Thanks man, Im going to try to bring it to Vegas if I can. BTW, Do you have picture of front of your pedal car and will you post it? I just want to see the part that goes around the grill as want to make something simulair but need a pic to show the maker.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks man, Im going to try to bring it to Vegas if I can. BTW, Do you have picture of front of your pedal car and will you post it? I just want to see the part that goes around the grill as want to make something simulair but need a pic to show the maker.


:facepalm:


----------



## Justin-Az

Sorry mr chop top didn't mean to steal your idea and thought I was doing a good job at keeping my sons pedal car original, again my apologies.


----------



## Blue94cady

Lol


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :facepalm:


Por q lo quitas loko lol


----------



## EVIL91

×2 :drama:


----------



## EL RAIDER

EVIL91 said:


> ×2 :drama:


ponte a trabajar wey


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Justin-Az said:


> Sorry mr chop top didn't mean to steal your idea and thought I was doing a good job at keeping my sons pedal car original, again my apologies.


its all good homie


----------



## EVIL91

Mr.Chop Top said:


> its all good homie


Lmfao


----------



## Blue94cady

EVIL91 said:


> Lmfao


X94


----------



## Justin-Az

ttt


----------



## 96tein

Guess i should finally finish this one now


----------



## Justin-Az

96tein said:


> Guess i should finally finish this one now


 Nice color


----------



## Chosen1

Are you still selling deuce on the loose, I'm in Nor Cal if so.


----------



## 1975 VERT

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/4542107538.html


----------



## ernie

anybody selling pedal car?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

BUMP


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT


----------



## 96tein

This post needs to stay at tmft


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Yes sir TTMFT


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## candygrnblzr




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

THANKS TO THE HOMIE ALEX P 59 FOR THE PICS


----------



## EVIL91

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 1357826
> View attachment 1357834
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE ALEX P 59 FOR THE PICS


Looking bad ass


----------



## Westcoastdon530

96tein said:


> Guess i should finally finish this one now


dang did you use acrylic enamel paint because it looks dull.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

View attachment 1341682


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

my car and my kiddos ride it wont post right idk


----------



## Justin-Az

MOSTHATED CC said:


> View attachment 1341682


 badass I like the gold


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## julz805

Looking to see if anyone knowas where I can get some headlights for my kids pedal car


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 1357826
> View attachment 1357834
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE ALEX P 59 FOR THE PICS


 damn bro ur killing it with the upgrades. no one can even come close now


----------



## Blue94cady

d1ulove2h8 said:


> damn bro ur killing it with the upgrades. no one can even come close now


X94 has the game on lock


----------



## Justin-Az

julz805 said:


> Looking to see if anyone knowas where I can get some headlights for my kids pedal car


Buy bicycle bullet lights and use the fronts


----------



## EL RAIDER

EVIL91 said:


> Looking bad ass


no seas barvero wey :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 1357826
> View attachment 1357834
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE ALEX P 59 FOR THE PICS


KILLIN IT! Badass!!


----------



## 408models

Anybody ever paint one of those Radio Flyer plastic pull wagons?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

T.t.t.


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

Things to come


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Lunas64

Justin-Az said:


>


Thx for posting J!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Lunas64 said:


> Thx for posting J!!


Congrats mr luna bad ass see u guys in vegas


----------



## Justin-Az

Lunas64 said:


> Thx for posting J!!


 No problem mr luna congratulations on the feature


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:cheesy:TTT


----------



## 96tein

The pretender

paint patterns and leafing laid out by kaos kustomes, more leafing and pinstripe to be added before putting back together.......


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

96tein said:


> The pretender paint patterns and leafing laid out by kaos kustomes, more leafing and pinstripe to be added before putting back together.......


that came out real nice bro thats a cool body to :h5:


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

El Borrachito


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY




----------



## Justin-Az

Ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## EL RAIDER

this pic must of been taken before the taquero got there huh lol cool pic


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> this pic must of been taken before the taquero got there huh lol cool pic


que onda cabron lol si but them tocos were bomb


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

My son's Captain America


----------



## EL RAIDER

Mr.Chop Top said:


> que onda cabron lol si but them tocos were bomb


es todo wey le vas a caer para el show de Merced?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> es todo wey le vas a caer para el show de Merced?


no bro i dont thinks so. Are u going to the Rez Made bike pedal car on the 25?


----------



## EL RAIDER

Mr.Chop Top said:


> no bro i dont thinks so. Are u going to the Rez Made bike pedal car on the 25?


donde ?


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## Pedal Car World

New Pedal Car Parts @

www.PedalCarWorld.com

Thank you


----------



## Pedal Car World

I make this Pedal Car Bodies! [email protected]


----------



## Silentdawg

stepside looks badass!


----------



## Pedal Car World

1962 Chevy Impala Pedal Car Fiberglass Bodies
1960 Chevy Impala Pedal Car Fiberglass Bodies
1959 Chevy Impala Pedal Car Fiberglass Bodies
http://pedalcarworld.com/product-category/fiberglass-bodies/
[email protected]


----------



## treyimpala

Pedal Car World said:


> I make this Pedal Car Bodies! [email protected]
> View attachment 1850329
> View attachment 1850337
> View attachment 1850345
> View attachment 1850353
> View attachment 1850361



NOW THATS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408Rides

anyone know were to get these wheels from? One of mine broke.


----------



## Pedal Car World

I make these 41 Garton Pedal Cars


----------



## Pedal Car World

Making it with removable fender & cruiser skirts. 
What do u think? 


[email protected]


----------



## 1jzvip

great idea. open trunk would be cool too.


----------



## Allformyson

So Im in the bay area up north and want to buy my son a Pedal Car already dropped and painted any help on where to get them?


----------



## upstairsdave

Looking for tires for a Mercedes 500 pedal car. They are Young Master 190x57.


----------



## Whippy

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *anyone have any info on this? like owner and or contact info?*


----------



## Whippy

I knlw i wish i could find the builder n see what ge used ive never built anything but id give anything a go since i lft my 64 with my cousins n they put over $8k in damages


----------

